# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Конкурсы и приколы, не требующие реквизитов

## Раюшка

Предлагаю рассмотреть тему конкурсов и приколов, не требующих реквизита вообще или требующих реквизита легко изготавливаемого либо подбираемого из подручного материала, а также реквизита, небольшого по массе и объёму. Я думаю, такой материал будет всем полезен. У кого что есть по этой теме - давайте здесь обмениваться такой информацией. Я, когда соберусь с мыслями, выложу тоже.

Думаю, что общение в этой теме сохранит нам хоть немного здоровья, ведь ношение тяжёлых сумок не идёт на пользу! Особенно это касается прекрасной половины!  :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:biggrin: 
Однозначно!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Запах Дождя

Пожалуйста, делюсь... Делала свадьбу по мотивам фильма "Кавказкая пленница". Были такие конкурсы; школа танцев (мастер-класс от Бывалого, чья команда лучше станцует твист), саундтрек к фильму (спеть песню молодоженам на мотив...)
Я так понимаю, музыкально-певчиские конкурсы требуют только диска с музыкой и распечатанными словами, и все...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Вот такая шутка с гостями, может вы её проводите. Подходит только для молодёжной свободной компании. Стулья ставятся в круг, на стульях сидят участники, чем больше, тем лучше. Начинаешь задавать вопросы, на которые можно ответить положительно или отрицательно, или -я. Участник ответивший положительно пересаживается на правый стул. Если там кто-то сидит, то на колени. Задача - быстрее вернуться на свой стул пройдя весь круг. Вопросы начинаю с самых невинных: "Вы мужчина?" . "Вы женщина?", "Кто сегодня целовался?". А там уже по компании смотришь как реагируют: " На ком чёрное бельё?", "У кого есть любовник(ца)?", "Кто любит секс на природе?" В такой азарт входят! Бывает и на второй круг переходят, не хотят останавливаться, и по 5 человек на одном стуле собираются, а потом всей гурьбой на каждом вопросе пересаживаются. Смеху бывает!

----------


## Раюшка

Спасибо, я, кстати, этот конкурс вычитала в какой-то книжке, но в действии его не видела и ещё не представляла. Если Вы говорите, что на ура проходит, при первом удобном случае попробую!!! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

К играм без реквизита я бы отнесла прежде всего все застольные конкурсы. Попробую вспомнить хотя бы часть
1 Угадай, мелодию!
2 Кто похвалит невесту(юбиляра )лучше всех-тот получит вкусные конфеты Фактически конкурс комплиментов.
3 Музыкальное состязание "Кто кого перепоет?"(1,2,3 какую-то тематическую песню начни)
4Музыкальный конкурс. "Кто не собьется и не улыбнется"(несколько участников должны петь одновременно разные песни)
5 Чепуха(Вопрос-ответ)
6 Беспроигрышная лотерея.
7. Музыкальный мячик."Ты катись веселый мячик,быстро, быстро по рукам, у кого веселый мячик, тот сейчас_______нам "(и типа фантов)
8.Любой аукцион, когда  что-то продаем
9 Викторина "Кто лучше знает молодых,юбиляра и т.д."
10. Шляпа(Чтение мыслей)
11Любые клятвы, дипломы, шуточные телеграммы, медали и т.д.
12Перевертыши
13.Тематические викторины к соответствующему году, в частности весь 2008 год можно проводить новогоднюю викторину к году Крысы и мыши.
14 У меня в штанишках
15 Подбери синоним к слову" Выпить"
16Закончи в рифму"Между первой и второй..."
17Конкурс пословиц и поговорок о труде...
18 "Сильные духом" Надуваем медицинские перчатки или громадные шары-арбузы.
19 Кто первым пришлет молодоженам(юбиляру) СМС- поздравление на мобилку
20 Гипноз.

Помимо застольных игр можно к играм без реквизита отнести любые танцевальные игры
1Танцевальный марафон
2 Танцы с шариками(держим лбами,животами, спиной)
3 Любой танцевальный паровозик. У меня под музыку "Будешь нашим королем"
4 Сосиска, кетчуп ,кока-кола.
5 Танец со шваброй(Или с другим предметом) Девушек на одну меньше,чем парней. Кому не хватило партнерши,-танцует со шваброй.. Обрыв музыки-меняем партнеров. Кому не хватило партнерши -танцует со шваброй. Победители те, кто все время танцевал с девушкой, а не со шваброй. Чтобы было эстетичней, я даю не швабру, а надувные грабли.
6 Танцы сидя.Сначала танцуют все части тела. потом по очереди замирают ноги ,руки ,голова. В финале танцует только мимика
7 Танцы разного роста(Танцуем, занимая как можно меньше места, больше места, на одной ноге. Самый низкий, самый высокий танец...)
8 Танец-Зеркало. Надо повторять движения за тем , участником, который танцует в центре.
9 Прогнись, пройдя под лентой. А лента опускается все ниже и ниже...

 Всегда интересно смотрятся "Живые Скульптуры." Или "Удлини веревочку своей одеждой."
 "Перенести женщину через лужу "несколькими разными способами
Можно раздать командам карточки с буквами , загадывать загадки, а участники собирают отгадку, перебегая с места на место. Много слов можно составить из слова "СПОРТ".

Не нужен особо реквизит для "Банкомата". Или "Заплети косичку" Иногда уместно провести ту же "Принцессу на горошине"
 И ,конечно же для любых собиралок реквизит не нужен
 Собрать мужские ремни, поцелуи, содержимое косметичек(реальных или виртуальных), любые  одушивленные или неодушевленные предметы, которые начинаются на букву "С"
 Если есть необходимость, что-то конкретизирую Это просто первое, что пришло на ум...

----------


## maxim4ik77

*optimistka17*,
Конкурс Заплети косичку вы уже рассматривали в одной из тем форума, типа подходит он хорошь для выпускных, а вот что за конкурс Принцесса на горошине? расскажите? - Буду благодарен.
(уж не тот ли конкурс , где попой чувствуем и считаем орехи сидя на стуле?)

----------


## maxim4ik77

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
С просьбой к Вам. А не могли бы вы выложить список вопросов, который задаете участникам конкурса, в котором пересаживаются со стула на стул?

----------


## maknata

Всегда с собой таскаю несколько коробков спичек - универсальный реквизит!
Это вам и эстафетная игра -"Передай колечко" ( каждому в зубы по спичке, обломив серу и пущай две команды без помощи рук передают колечко), это и "передай коробок на тыльной стороне ладони", это и "Пронеси коробок на спине", это и " С носа на нос" ( берём только верхние части коробок надеваеи первому участнтку на нос и по команде без помощи рук передаём друг другу), это и конкурс с "перчинкой" - барышни зажимают между колен коробок, а кавалеры карандашом пытаются открыть этот коробок), это и конкурс "В положении" (когда мужикам крепим на пузики шарики и заставляем собирать рассыпанные спички), это и ёжики.. да и много чего другого!:wink:

----------


## Татьянка

> Принцесса на горошине? расскажите? - Буду благодарен.
> (уж не тот ли конкурс , где попой чувствуем и считаем орехи сидя на стуле?)


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## БОС

Я тоже в голове перебрала "свои" конкурсы - многие без реквизита!!!!
Вот сижу и думаю - а откуда у меня столько БАРАХЛА!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Вот сижу и думаю - а откуда у меня столько БАРАХЛА!!!!!


:biggrin: Такая же фенька!!! Пора разобрать "косметички"!!! :Vah:

----------


## optimistka17

> вот что за конкурс Принцесса на горошине? расскажите? - Буду благодарен.
> (уж не тот ли конкурс , где попой чувствуем и считаем орехи сидя на стуле?)


Оно и есть

----------


## Ильич

При проведеннии танца "Лезгинка" я легко превращаю боярина и жениха в настоящих лезгинов. Ослабляем узел галстука, поднимаем его на уровень лба и поворачиваем на 90 градусов, так что-бы галстук висел на ухе а на лбу появилась повязка как у Рэмбо. Выворачиваем пиджаки на изнанку - это бурки. Очень зрелищно...

----------


## Татьянка

> Выворачиваем пиджаки на изнанку - это бурки. Очень зрелищно...


 :Ok:  Приму к сведению, с Вашего позволения!!! :Oj:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*maxim4ik77*,

Обычно я его провожу после танцевального марафона, когда все выдохлись и хотят отдохнуть. Предлагаю это сделать, взять стулья и поговорить, а заодно познакомиться. Вот и пошли вопросы взависимости от компании, что в голову на данный момент придёт. Кто пришёл сюда  один, кто с женой, у кого имя начинается на букву ...., у кого есть дети, кто обувь носит 43 размера, 35 размера, у кого голубые глаза и т. п.. Потом закидываешь пару вольных вопросов и если нравится компании. то и их развиваешь. Ну это уже зависит, что вы себе можите позволить и что подходит для этой компании. А давайте вместе придумаем, какие вопросы  можно задать. Иногда бывает, что участники сами начинают фантазировать и вопросики подкидывать.

----------


## Раюшка

а у лезгинов в бурках пиджаки не мнутся???

Людмила-оптимистка,
а Ваш конкурс "Закончить рифму "Между первой и второй..." одобрямс!!!

А давайте между собой поиграем!!!
Мой вариант созрел моментально:

Между первой и второй
Надо выпить с тамадой.

----------


## optimistka17

> Людмила-оптимистка,
> а Ваш конкурс "Закончить рифму "Между первой и второй..." одобрямс!!!


Об этом конкурсе узнала от Ильича...
 Когда проводила, чего только не слышала,- Съем я блинчики с икрой, Успею сбегать я домой, Поцелуюсь с тамадой...

----------


## Раюшка

а что за игра "Гипноз", мона поподробнее для тех, кто на бронепоезде?

А по поводу чтения мыслей: читаю всё про шляпу да про шляпу, а мы используем обруч с "антеннками", их в продаже великое множество, какае хочешь: рожки, ушки, хвостики. Рынки изобилуют ими перед Новым годом и перед 1 апреля. У нас в Одессе на первоапрельских демонстрациях весь город ходит, они прикольно смотрятся! Да и подводочка звучит: антенна, передающая и озвучивающая чьи-то мысли...

----------


## Раюшка

И вааще, украинские коллеги, вы никогда не пробовали закупать у нас в Одессе на рынке "7 км" всяко-разно-реквизито? Приезжайте!!! У нас вся Украина отоваривается! (Не реклама:biggrin: ) Я вас встречу, проведу по "памятным местам", помогу "затариться"!

----------


## optimistka17

> а что за игра "Гипноз", мона поподробнее для тех, кто на бронепоезде?


 Спрашиваешь у народа кто не подвержен гипнозу?Набираешь несколько человек(3-4-5достаточно)На листе бумаги записываешь их имена и просишь напротив имени, чтоб они сами написали свое любимое блюдо и любую цифру от 2 до 7Ты не смотришь, что они пишут. Потом просишь их выйти из зала. а еще лучше,если они выйдут из зала без тебя и где-то в фойе эту дребедень и напишут. Без микрофона, то есть , чтоб не слышали те, что вышли предупреждаешь тех, кто остался в зале, что когда народ вернется ты будешь перечислять, чуть ли не всю кулинарную книгу. Народ должен орать нет. Потом ты называешь какой-то продукт,содержащий шоколад. Народ должен орать нет, но это сигнал  к тому, чтоб на следующее блюдо орать Да.
Тех, кого будуть вводить в гипноз возвращаются. Включаешь музыку из "секретных материалов". И загадочным голосом вещаешь. Сейчас вы погружаетесь в состояние гипноза и я смогу прочесть ваши мысли и угадать ваше любимое блюдо
 Например начнем с Дениса. Берешь листик, а там написано Манная каша и стоит цифра 5(может Денис приколоться решил и написал про кашу)
 Называешь 3 произвольных блюда. Шашлык, молочный кисель, картошка -фри, 4м идет , что-то с шоколадом, например, шоколадный мусс, а вот5м и называешь манную кашу. Народ, которому ты уже дала сигнал 4 раза прооретНет, а на 5й естесственно крикнет: Да.
 Аналогично со следующими участниками. Народу очень нравится наблюдать за ошарашенными лицами тех, кого ты только что развела...


> Я вас встречу, проведу по "памятным местам", помогу "затариться"!


 Решено После Запорожья и Харькова еду в Одессу знакомиться и затариться.
 Гулять, так гулять В Крым буду ехать на встречу с теми, кого уже знаю..

----------


## Раюшка

спасибо. Только из контекста я поняла, что "загипнотизированы", наоборот, не 3-4 "жертвы", а все остальные, которые хором угадывают любимые блюда испытуемых...

----------


## optimistka17

Да, по текстам так и звучит... Вы все сейчас погружаетесь в состояние гипноза. Ваше тело расслаблено,мысли  свободны... Вам легко и приятно. Вы парите над облаками. А я помогу прочесть ваши мысли...

----------


## Искорка

классный конкурс. А для чего тогда нужны цифры? что-то не пойму никак

----------


## Орбита

Я такой же провожу с детками. Правда, покороче и попроще. Например, именинник говорит мне на ухо, что из сладостей он любит. А ребята "угадывают" -что. Я только громко перечисляю названия сладких штучек. И в этом случае кодовым словом у нас является "кисель" ( или любое другое, о чем мы с ребятами договариваемся, пока помощник -клоун выводит именинника в др. комнату для того, чтоб посовещаться и выбрать любимое лакомство).

----------


## optimistka17

> классный конкурс. А для чего тогда нужны цифры? что-то не пойму никак


 Получается,что те, кто выходят и пишут блюдо и цифру именно например пятым и услышат свое блюдо. То есть народ почувствует на нужном месте....



> И в этом случае кодовым словом у нас является "кисель"


 А у нас несколбко участников и не одно кодовое слово , а кодовый элемент. Да , с детьми можно и на ушко, а со взрослыми лучше прописать... Кодовых слов масса.  Шоколадный мусс. Пломбир в шоколаде.Шоколадный ликер, шоколадный торт Ореховый десерт с шоколадной крошкой...

----------


## Запах Дождя

мне кажется, можно идти в ногу с современностью и назвать этот конкурс по популярному шоу на ТВ. Помните, там проверяют экстрасенсов? Что за ширмой, какая вигура спрятана, какая цифра закрыта... То есть, сказать, что все гости обладают экстраснсорными данными,и мы сейчас в этом убедимся...

----------


## optimistka17

> назвать этот конкурс по популярному шоу на ТВ.


 А как конкурс на ТВ называется?. Я с удовольствием его трансформирую  Пусть хоть название звучит попривлекательней У меня он остался со старым названием. Я его впервые увидела на видео у коллеги кажется 10 лет назад. За эти годы я сама его проводила ,наверно раз 5. Я не отношу его к хитовым...

----------


## Olka

> мне кажется, можно идти в ногу с современностью и назвать этот конкурс по популярному шоу на ТВ. Помните, там проверяют экстрасенсов? Что за ширмой, какая вигура спрятана, какая цифра закрыта... То есть, сказать, что все гости обладают экстраснсорными данными,и мы сейчас в этом убедимся...


Я видела по ТВ "Битву экстрасенсов" и "Гипноз"

----------


## Запах Дождя

о, я про битву... а гипноз не видела

----------


## zhak

> .. а гипноз не видела


 К делу не относится,но посмотри,не пожалеешь.Я видела кусочек,гипнотизер дал установку-вы на игре ЧТО?ГДЕ?КОГДА? И каждому игроку-вы будете забывать вопрос,у вас будут ответы с эротической направленностью,вы-агрессивны....И вопрос-зимой и летом одним цветом?А дальше-песня,что участники несут..,одна визжит повторите вопрос....Весело,но не знаю как пришить к этому конкурсу

----------


## Орбита

Вот таую игру провожу. Реквизит минимальный. Если есть костюмы, можно использовать, будет смешнее. Если нет, то и элементами можно обойтись. 
Ведущий говорит, что по велению времени он закончил курсы гипнотизеров или еще кого-то, может делать какие-то манипуляции, читать мысли на расстоянии и бла-бла-бла... И сейчас он покажет свои способности, просит помощи у зала (если на сцене) или у компании. В зал спускается его помощник или асистентка с подносом и собирает у мужчин часы ( 6-8). В это время ведущий стоит спиной к публике и продолжает объяснять в микрофон, что он специально не смотрит, у кого берут часы. А вот через минут 5 он точно скажет, кому какие часы принадлежат. Помощник поднимается на сцену, кладет поднос перед ведущим. Он делает под музыку какие-то трюки над подносом, типа проверяет ауру и водит руками туда-сюда ( чем загадочнее будут движения и мимика, тем лучше). Затем прглашаются хозяева часов на сцену. Помощник уводит их за кулисы ( или в др. комнату). В это время ведущий зрителям ( уже заинтригованным) объясняет: "Друзья, вы понимаете, конечно, что все это - шутка. Никаких сверхъестественных способностей у меня нет, кроме способности веселить народ. и сейчас я предлагаю вашему вниманию выступление ансамбля танца "Березка"! Давайте встретим их аплодисментами, у нх сегодня дебют!" Звучит музыка, можно "Напилася я пьяна" или что-то подобное и на сцену "выплывают" лебединой походкой наши мужички в косынках с платочками в руках и под руководством асистентки исполняют хоровод. В моем случае, я наряжаю мужиков еще и в сарафаны до пола и сама руковожу танцем:  в кружочек сошлись, разошлись, покружились, по парам разошлись, покружились, платочками вместе взмахнули, присели "Ух!", теперь общий хоровод, теперь вытсраиваемся в одну линию и на поклон, руки с платочком подняли и кланяемся до земли.
Короче, игра проходит на "Ура!" Часто не делаю. Чтоб не приелась.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Орбита*,
 Это один из способов, как вытащить гостей из-за стола. Я поднимала такой вопрос, но большинство промолчали . Спасибо за совет. В данном случае можно использовать наверное не только часы (сейчас с часами редко кто ходит), а просто предложить выложить любую вещь, а ты обещаешь отгадать кому что пренадлежит. А далее любой конкурс. Но для того чтобы вернуть вещи нужно какое-то логическое завершение. Может, разыграть фанты?

----------


## Орбита

> Может, разыграть фанты?


Да конечно можно! Хоть фанты, хоть просто призы вручить, а свои вещи они сами втихаря разберут. Или отдавать их с какими-то шутливыми сопровождениями. Тут можно пофантазировать и привязать конкретно к празднику и  людям. Этот ход действует беспроигрышно. Гости думают, что ...а ты их ... Милая шутка.

----------


## Dium

> Всегда с собой таскаю несколько коробков спичек - универсальный реквизит!
>  это и конкурс с "перчинкой" - барышни зажимают между колен коробок, а кавалеры карандашом пытаются открыть этот коробок),:wink:


А как же подводку сделать на этот конкурс???? да так, чтобы не пошло было? :wink:

----------


## maknata

> А как же подводку сделать на этот конкурс???? да так, чтобы не пошло было?


Я его провожу крайне редко, так как расчитан он на специфическую публику... А подводка - когда чё в голову взбредёт.. К примеру: всем известно, что женщина может делать несклько дел одновременно... Представьте, что вы сделали себе маникюр, лак ещё не высох.. ( ручки показали, пальчики растопырили..:wink: ) А тут вдруг как назло, вашему мужу приспичило подкурить сигарету.. но! Руки то у него тоже заняты!Он вас обнимает!(мужчины обнимают своих дам) Давайте же поможем друг другу! Вот вам коробок спичек, попробуйте его открыть без помощи рук:wink: Ну чем как не коленками его держать? У вас же лак не высох! Мужчины, вы тоже заняты важным делом,  и отрывать вас от него я не намерена,поэтому последуйте примеру женщин и зажмите коленками карандаш. Ну что, попробуем?:wink:

----------


## Мишкина

> При проведеннии танца "Лезгинка" я легко превращаю боярина и жениха в настоящих лезгинов. Ослабляем узел галстука, поднимаем его на уровень лба и поворачиваем на 90 градусов, так что-бы галстук висел на ухе а на лбу появилась повязка как у Рэмбо. Выворачиваем пиджаки на изнанку - это бурки. Очень зрелищно...


Танцы люблю сама, да и людям нравится. Все проходит очень быстро - главное - организация. Прежде чем, говорю: показываю местечко (стульчик, барная стойка и т.д.) реквизит получили, сняли сдали. Начинаем! Цыганочка - платки и бубны, танец лебедей - пачки, брюки закатать, канкан - смешные парички, ламбада - свистки, воздушные шары между-между, твист - огромные галстуки, на лезгику ничего не придумала. 
Ильич, спасибо-спасибо!
Танцы в любом порядке, реквизит самый дешевый, но яркий, заканиваю обычно ламбадой. Впереди невеста - все за ней, обычно говорю гостям, что проходя мимо столов, за которыми сидят гости - берем их с собой. В итоге все до одного из дружного ламбадного паровозика плавно перетекают в дружный огромный круг - в центре жених с невестой - Горько! Медленный танец, в центре круга молодожены, гости за руки, вокруг них, поднимают руки -качают ими, хлопают в ладоши, снова Горько! Красиво.

Точно так же без реквизита.Условие такое - за кажый танец лучший танцор награждается призом, выбирают жених и невеста, наблюдая за процессом, сами называют имя победителя. Гости рады стараться.


Еще! После конкурса с шарами (самый замечательный реквизит), которые зажимали лбами, животиками и т.д. провожу мужскую дуэль, правда мужчин много. Прошу женщин из образовавшихся пар отойти к стеночке, а мужчин с шариками остаться. Сначала говорю правила игры:
1. Нельзя уходить с танц.площадки
2. Нельзя брать новый шарик, если ваш лопнул.
3. Нельзя просто стоять - нужно играть.
4. У кого нет шарика продолжает играть (или выбывает, как хотите)
Задание: Ваш шарик должен остаться целым, а с остальные должны лопнуть! Главное, чтобы было довольно места и не было ничего бьющегося. Сражаются не на шутку! Если мужчин больше - лучше.
Пока все.

----------


## ruslava

Конкурсы без реквизита:
1) Конкурс"Лучшие танцевальные ноги...руки...бёдра"Танцы различных частей тела (садим участников на стул 1 - для ног(Кан-Кан) 2 - для рук(Лезгинка) 3 - для бёдер(ковбойскую) участники встают спиной к зрителям, лицом к стулу, чтоб легче было оценить движения.
2)Конкурс со стульями - пары кружатся, стоп музыка - садятся на стул. Всегда думала, что муз. должна быть быстрая, но попробуйите под медляк - лучше в 100 раз.

----------


## Yuli4ka

> Обычно я его провожу после танцевального марафона, когда все выдохлись и хотят отдохнуть. Предлагаю это сделать, взять стулья и поговорить, а заодно познакомиться. Вот и пошли вопросы взависимости от компании, что в голову на данный момент придёт. Кто пришёл сюда  один, кто с женой, у кого имя начинается на букву ...., у кого есть дети, кто обувь носит 43 размера, 35 размера, у кого голубые глаза и т. п.. Потом закидываешь пару вольных вопросов и если нравится компании. то и их развиваешь. Ну это уже зависит, что вы себе можите позволить и что подходит для этой компании. А давайте вместе придумаем, какие вопросы  можно задать. Иногда бывает, что участники сами начинают фантазировать и вопросики подкидывать.


Всем здравствуйте!!!

Недавно у подруги на Дне рождения пытались играть в эту игру. Она мне сразу понравилась, как только я прочитала о ней. Мне очень понравилось. Правда, играли в нее когда были "в кондиции", и я не готовила вопросы. я же отдыхала, просто в какой-то момент вспомнила об этой игре и попыталась организовать. 

Если продумать вопросы, то - супер!!!

спасибо, *VETER NAMERENJA*, за интересную игру!! Она мне понравилась. Еще раз повторюсь, что надо продумать вопросы.

----------


## Yuli4ka

Игра без реквизита - "Ручеек". это сейчас моя самая любимая игра!!! 

Выстраиваю коридор из пар. Ведущий забегает в ручеек сзади коридора, выбирает пару, выводит вперед. Оставшийся бежит назад и становится Ведущим. Обязательно объясняю, что во время игры участники все время отходят назад, чтобы движение ручейка было на одном месте. Иначе будут упираться в стены.
Играем какое-то время. Потом я останавливаю игру, прошу остаться в парах и говорю, что мы поиграем еще в одну народную игру, которая назывется "Заплетись, плетень". 
Для этой игры участники расходятся из двух колон в две шеренги. И по принципу маленьких лебедей заплетаем руки. И обязательно запоминаем кто рядом с кем стоит. 

и опять ручеек. немножко, секунд 40. музыка останавливается. и я говорю: "Заплетись, плетень" и народ давай искать свое место, потом что-то невероятное творится с руками!!!!!

играем до 3 очков. 

надеюсь, что описала более-менее понятно. Я так давно не была на форуме, тем более, ничего не писала, Я ОТВЫКЛА!!! 

Так что если что - простите. Если будут вопросы - спрашивайте - поясню!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*VETER NAMERENJA*!!





> Это один из способов, как вытащить гостей из-за стола. Я поднимала такой вопрос, но большинство промолчали .


Когда-то в беседке, Наташа *maknata* писала о тех способах. которые знает еще из кулька и использует в своей практике.


НО!! на самом деле - это очень важная вещь. И сложная. И простая одновременно. 

Есть у нас в Харькове поэт, детский композитор, доцент кафедры эстатичного воспитания Харьковского национального государственного педагогического университета, лауреат Всеукраинских конкурсов детских композиторов и конкурсов игроместерства - Николай ШУТЬ. Он, кстати, автор известной песни - знакомки "В этом зале все друзья, да,да,да". 
Так вот он на научном уровне исследует законы игры, методику проведения игр и дает практические и теоретические советы игромастерам. (Именно так называет он тех людей, кто в своей работе сталкивается с проведением игр.)

У меня есть его книга "Мастерство проведения игры". Она - на украинском языке. Там много интересного на мой взгляд. Не все необходимо на свадьбах - юбилеях, но это как с грамотностью речи. Можно, конечно, вести свадьбы и зарабатывать деньги, говоря неправильно, но если наоборот, то безусловно лучше.

Н. Шуть выделяет несколько способов выборов игроков для команд: 
набор - приглашение
набор комбинаторный
набор - лотерея
набор - розыгрыш
поэтапный или ступенчатый набор

Я сейчас сделаю вольный перевод отрывка из его книги.

Набор - приглашение: по сути - это выбор по желанию игромастера.

Вариант 1 - используются фразы: "Прошу вас...", "Вы не можете мне отказать.." "вижу ваше желание принять участие в игре.." и т.д. После фразы игромастер протягивает руку, не дает ему всемени за размышление и ведет с собой. Здесь главное - угадать человека.

Вариант 2  - Игромастер кидает как-будто свободно, но в нужном направлении мяч в аудиторию. кто поймал - того приглашают на сцену.

Есть еще варианты, но они для детской аудитории.

НАБОР КОМБИНАТОРНЫЙ: основной принцип комбинирования игроков в колманду - по какому-то принципу.

1 - игромастер раздает в зале, например, девочкам - резиночки на руку, а мальчикам ценники приклеивает на лодошки или бублики раздают. Понятно, что игромастер незаметно комплектует команду игроков, одинаковых по возрасту,  темпераменту и т.д...  "Подарочки" станут в определенной мере "троянским конем", и их надо показать остальной аудитории со сцены, на которой и завершат комплектацию команд.

2-  Аналогично предыдущему, но набор производят два уже выбранных игрока. их просят доказать, что у них в зале есть друзья, тем, что они подярат друзьям подарки. если в зале нет друга или знакомого, то его надо найти и познакомится. 
3- Игромастер предлагает подняться на сцену Дмитриям, Иринам, Светланам или Алексеям... до тех пор, пока не наберет необходимое количество участников.

4- можно пригласить тех, у кого в имени есть буква "Р" и т.п.


НАБОР_ ЛОТЕРЕЯ:

В этом способе правит принцип случайности:




Ой, уже поздно, я пойду спать. Если интересно, то завтра я продолжу... Хорошо??

----------

Тыря (03.02.2016)

----------


## Раюшка

Юляша, была б мужчиной, сказала бы: Да, да, дорогая, не останавливайся, продолжай...:biggrin: 

Кстати, безумно рада тебя видеть!!! :flower:   Где пропадала, блудная? Ну-ка, отчёт в письменном виде! Иначе прогулов понаставим!!!:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Yuli4ka*,

С нетерпением жду продолжения! Классно, что подняла эту тему!  Всё что ты написала. уже начинаю прокручивать в голове, как можно применить за столом. Вместо мяча слово, фраза. Кто готов к дейсту, тот не промолчит, а ответит. А мы его  тёпленького цап-царап!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Если интересно, то завтра я продолжу...


Юличка, очень интересно!!! Спасибо тебе.
И раз уж заговорили о том, как вытащить гостей из за стола - я , на последних 2 юбилеях,например, сделала выбор по принципу "лотереи"- как Юля описывала, добавив и Игру от Веты- "По секрету вам скажу "такие тексты:
По секрету вам скажу,
Что с цыганами дружу,
Все цыгане тут как раз
За столом сидят сейчас!
--------------------------------------------------------------
По секрету я скажу- 
я цыганочку пляшу!
Коль цыгане запоют,
Я спляшу вам прямо тут!
---------------------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу,
Я цыганка – ворожу!
Доиграем вот сейчас,
Цыганочку сбацаем для вас!

По секрету вам скажу,
В себе слова я не держу!
Скорей бы кончилась игра,
Тостик мне сказать пора!

Мне понравилось - кому досталось тостик произнести - произнес, а цыгане безропотно пошли переодеваться и цыганочку нам станцевали!

Так что очень советую такой насильственный прием!:smile:

----------


## Кармелита

Расшевелить сидящих гостей можно простенькой поздравлялкой -передаём под музыку пласт. бутылку, говорю-Кто здесь поздравленье скажет-нам бутылочка подскажет,  на ком музыка остановилась-говорит поздравляет, в темпе доводим до такого накала...все оживают на время. Для свадьбы ещё подписывание свад. договора тоже живенько-9 пунктов обязуюсь...через месяц... через 2..., бегают, танцуют вокруг предметов...нравится всегда всем!
Раюша предложила досказать  МЕЖДУ ПЕРВОЙ И ВТОРОЙ... мои варианты...Тост скажи скорее свой,....удиви и песню спой....рассмеши своей игрой,надо выпить по одной, налей пожалуй по второй...
Можно Викторину за столом-какая бывает любовь...к кому, чему, кто больше-приз и подвести к 3 тосту за любовь. 
Всем быстрого шевеления извилин и буйных фантазий. :Ok:   Люблю ВСЕХ!    marina@is.ua

----------

novlenka (06.11.2019)

----------


## Мишкина

> Расшевелить сидящих гостей можно простенькой поздравлялкой -передаём под музыку пласт. бутылку, говорю-Кто здесь поздравленье скажет-нам бутылочка подскажет,  на ком музыка остановилась-говорит поздравляет, в темпе доводим до такого накала...все оживают на время. Для свадьбы ещё подписывание свад. договора тоже живенько-9 пунктов обязуюсь...через месяц... через 2..., бегают, танцуют вокруг предметов...нравится всегда всем!
> Раюша предложила досказать  МЕЖДУ ПЕРВОЙ И ВТОРОЙ... мои варианты...Тост скажи скорее свой,....удиви и песню спой....рассмеши своей игрой,надо выпить по одной, налей пожалуй по второй...
> Можно Викторину за столом-какая бывает любовь...к кому, чему, кто больше-приз и подвести к 3 тосту за любовь. 
> Всем быстрого шевеления извилин и буйных фантазий.  Люблю ВСЕХ!    marina@is.ua


Кармелита! Что за свадебный договор, расскажи, пожалуйста поподробнее. Заранее спасибо.
А я провожу викторины и гости зарабатывают сердечки или поцелуйчики (осенние листочки, снежинки и т.д.) У кого больше, тот получает сувенир на память. 
Для свадьбы можно такие: (кто знает, извиняйте, но может  кому-нибудь пригодятся)
Сколько цветов в веночке на голове у невесты?
Сколько полосок (горошин, квадратиков) на галстуке у жениха?
Какой размер свадебных туфлей жениха?
Какой размер обручально кольца невесты?
Кем хотела стать невеста в детстве?
О какой марке автомобиля мечтает наш жених?
Высота каблучка свадебных туфелек невесты?
Любимая телепередача жениха?
Какое первое слово сказала наша невеста в детстве?
С каким весом родился наш жених?
(ответы можно и не уточнять, на месте гости предлагают свои варианты - жених и невеста выбирают правильный, за который вручается сердечко-жетон)

----------


## Ларисочка

Толяныч,в свой последний визит в Белгород, рассказал,что использует для конкурсов обычную бельевую резинку. Из того,что запомнила:вариант "музыкальных стульчиков" - все становятся внутрь круга,образованного резинкой.Под музыку бегают,когда музыка останавливается,пытаются выпрыгнуть (ого!),кто не смог-проиграл,либо остается для следующей игры,либо отдает фант и т.д..Резинку с собой вожу,но еще ни разу не применила, к сожалению.Просто представлю,как они будут падать:redface: .

----------


## Инна Р.

А я убедилась, что нельзя надеяться, что где то, что то подруки попадется, и с этим можно поиграть - на Питерской форумной встрече нам нужны были пустые бутылки - и представляете, в ресторане их не нашлось - пришлось полные в авлськи загрузить! И еще пару раз хотела подобное поздравление прокатить - с тем же столкнулась - нету в ресторанах пустых бутылок!!!:smile: Один раз чистый лист просила - тоже не нашлось, один раз огурец, большой, тоже небыло, так что все надо носить с собо! Даже подручные средства...

----------


## Djazi

> Толяныч,в свой последний визит в Белгород, рассказал,что использует для конкурсов обычную бельевую резинку. Из того,что запомнила:вариант "музыкальных стульчиков" - все становятся внутрь круга,образованного резинкой.Под музыку бегают,когда музыка останавливается,пытаются выпрыгнуть (ого!),кто не смог-проиграл,либо остается для следующей игры,либо отдает фант и т.д..Резинку с собой вожу,но еще ни разу не применила, к сожалению.Просто представлю,как они будут падать .


А я в начале своей деятельности начинала игры с этого конкурса. Никто там не падает- ты что!!! Люди идут по кругу, резинка  скользит  по  щиколотке или чуть выше. Стоп музыка, все из неё выскакивают, у кого на ноге- тот  выбывает( ему говорим: танцуйте за периметром теперь) и так до последнего.

----------


## Ларисочка

*Djazi*,
 тогда можно смело пробовать :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

Когда -то в книжке увидела конкурс "Выпить-Закусить". От книжного варианта практически ничего не осталось . а вот вариант, который возможно понравится для молодежной компании 

Игра»Выпить и закусить.»
 Выпить
-Присев на корточки и воровато оглядываясь по сторонам.
-Спрятавшись под стулом
-Взобравшись на стул
-Блаженно улыбаясь и подмигивая после каждого глотка
-В позе»Ласточка»
-Не держась за стопку руками
-Слегка подпрыгивая на одной ноге.

Закусить
-Занюхав рукавом
-Запив такой же стопкой
-С криками «Ура « после каждого глотка
-Держа пионерский салют
-Обняв соседей
-Изображая руками пропеллер
-Изображая рычащего хищника. 

Проходит это все таким образом. Есть набор карточек "Как выпить", а есть другой ,-"как закусить."
 Свидетели делят всех гостей на 2 половины. (левая половина стола и правая половина стола).
 Достает карточку свидетель, зачитывает и вся его половина стола пьет так как сказано в карточке. Потом достает карточку Как закусить И все его гости показывают как они это делают. Продолжает свидетельница И теперь пьет и закусывает другая половина стола. 
Чтоб не спаивать насильно гостей, я всегда предупреждаю, что пить можно и безалкогольные напитки. И совсем не обязательно полную рюмку или бокал

----------


## Ларисочка

Ну,если речь зашла о "выпивалках", иногда,очень осторожно провожу "ЗаПойную эстафету". Это когда две команды,соотв. 2 бутылки с одинаковым кол-вом жидкости и рюмка. 
1-й добежал,открутил пробку,убежал передал эстафету.
2-й налил рюмку,
3-й выпил,
4-й закрыл пробку, и так до дна!
Ажиотаж дикий, но из минусов то, что болельщики начинают чудить: то сами нальют,а то и выпьют.Иногда все с этого смеются, а иногда начинают спорить.

----------


## Ларисочка

И ещё: собираем команду родствеников невесты и соотв.-жениха. Говорим,что в голову взбредет: ну,типа сейчас мы проверим,кто из родственников кого больше любит, с кем готовы делить и радости и тяготы семейной жизни...И даем им по булке хлеба (можно и половину).Задача: кто быстрее съест. А потом молодоженам говорим: вот,дорогие,делайте выводы-кого стоит в гости приглашать,а кого и подумать можно(такие они прожорливые).Тоже смешно очень всегда.

----------


## maknata

> Задача: кто быстрее съест.


Из "обьедаловок" - пачка обычного песочного печенья - пущай попробуют сьесть (по одному человеку и на скорость). Та ещё картина! Первые две-три идут легко, а потом! Вязкая маса во рту, с трудом двигающиеся челюсти:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*innca*,



> на Питерской форумной встрече нам нужны были пустые бутылки - и представляете, в ресторане их не нашлось - пришлось полные в авлськи загрузить!


Инннусь, как я поняла это вам в начале надо было:biggrin:  А вот в средине встречи таких пустых бутылок уже и с вашего стола можно было собрать.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Из "обьедаловок" - пачка обычного песочного печенья


Насчёт объедаловки - съесть на спор плитку шоколада сделав 50 шагов не останавливаясь. Невозможно!

----------


## maknata

> Невозможно!


Ничего невозможного нет - муж где то прочитал что невозможно чихнуть с открытыми глазами - у меня это получается запросто!:biggrin:

----------


## Марья

[QUOTE=maknata]Из "обьедаловок" - пачка обычного песочного печенья - пущай попробуют сьесть [/QUOTE

А я методом проб и ошибок исключила из сценария все объедаловки... гости и так уже сытые, не сказать того хужее, и заставлять их есть еще что-то... не вызывает это у них восторга, а раз не вызывает - и мне тогда это нафиг не нужно. В качестве исключения провожу иногда только ковбойский конкурс с бананами и то только тогда, когда есть "перебравшие" гости... Банан, съеденный в большом количестве, вв желудке впитывает в себя спирт и человек моментально трезвеет. Мне потом после конкурса парни говорят: Ты что с нами сделала? весь вечер пили-пили - и трезвые... На что я отвечаю: а что лучше было бы, если б ты мордой в салате сейчас спал? Но, повторяю, это бывает очень редко....

----------


## optimistka17

> Ну,если речь зашла о "выпивалках", иногда,очень осторожно провожу "ЗаПойную эстафету


Именно, что очень осторожно. Я категорически против конкурсов с наличием спиртного. Я понимаю, что у тебя 


> 2 бутылки с одинаковым кол-вом жидкости


, Но лишь бы гости сами не поменяли сок(компот) на водочку или винцо. Гремучая смесь  на фоне ранее выпитого может "уложить"банкет под стол.
Много лет назад я проводила предновогодний вечер на турбазе. В начале вечера ко мне подошла заказчица и попросила разрешения провести конкурс. Как отказать человеку, который платит тебе деньги?
Я и согласилась. Так вот она провела этот конкурс. В результате весь коллектив в состоянии, когда можно под столом  спать укладываться. А это еще начало. Я в тихом ужасе... Что делать с пьянью?Вытаскиваю на танцы. Ни фига. Как танцевать , если уже координация нарушена?Вобщем, спасло меня то, что один из вменяемых гостей предложил всем дружно отправиться в сауну. Благо на турбазе сауна была отменная. Часа на три мы с музыкантом остались в пустом зале.Обратно пришли свеженькие "огурчики". И я наконец-то начала нормальный веселый праздник.Издержки производства,-домой вернулась под утро. А я тогда еще в школе работала и в 9 утра мне надо было выступать на педсовете...Как вспоминаю, так и делаю выводы, что нельзя самой проводить конкурсы со спиртным И надо обязательно разобраться что собирается делать заказчик, а то их инициатива может быть для меня и всего коллектива наказуема...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ничего невозможного нет


А попробуйте! Это я со студенческих времён вспомнила. Мы тогда за одну шоколадку две выигрывали, ни разу не прокололись!

----------


## Инна Р.

> А вот в средине встречи таких пустых бутылок уже и с вашего стола можно было собрать.


У нас спиртоное чаще всего в графины переливают - и чудным образом моментально от бутылок избавляются!!!
На Питерской встрече , например, водка в бутылках вроде была, а вино в графинчиках, но когда мы пришли бутылок от вина тоже уже не было!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

> Банан, съеденный в большом количестве, вв желудке впитывает в себя спирт


Спасибо, Мариночка, преполезнейшая информация! :flower:  

А гости злятся, да? Уходить, как дурак, трезвым со свадьбы - это жЮть!:biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> А гости злятся, да? Уходить, как дурак, трезвым со свадьбы - это жЮть


Нет, не злятся...:biggrin: после того как про салат скажу....

----------


## Мишкина

Я провожу аукцион песен о спиртных напитках. Выбираю или лучшую песню, соответствующую теме праздника или все-таки последнюю. Это так, к слову. А конкурсы типа "съесть или выпить" не провожу никогда, все уже и наелись, и напились.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Перенести женщину через лужу "несколькими разными способами


а мне бы было про это интересно узнать, расскажете?




> Можно раздать командам карточки с буквами , загадывать загадки, а участники собирают отгадку, перебегая с места на место. Много слов можно составить из слова "СПОРТ".


кстати, у вас нет вопросов, я делала такую штуку на свадьбу, выкладывала как то, из слов ПОДАРКИ
попросили поработать в коллективе спортзала, не подскажете, если есть уже готовое?

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> и опять ручеек. немножко, секунд 40. музыка останавливается. и я говорю: "Заплетись, плетень" и народ давай искать свое место, потом что-то невероятное творится с руками!!!!!
> 
> играем до 3 очков.


немного не поняла, т е они должны запомнить кто с кем стоял, а если не найдут, и как это до 3 очков, потом опять ручеек, и опять в шеренги?




> Можно Викторину за столом-какая бывает любовь...


это в смысле какая? буйная, стремительная, так?

----------


## zhak

> кстати, у вас нет вопросов, я делала такую штуку на свадьбу, выкладывала как то, из слов ПОДАРКИ


У меня слово ПОДАРОК
парк,приказ,приз,парник,задник,дар,Ника,пика,карп,Капри,каприз,парик,кипа,кинза,Икар

----------


## Olka

> У меня слово ПОДАРОК
> парк,приказ,приз,парник,задник,дар,Ника,пика,карп,Капри,каприз,парик,кипа,кинза,Икар


Чего-то я не поняла, как это все можно выложить из слова ПОДАРОК :)))

А я делала такую игру из слова УЛЫБКА. Вот где можно разгуляться ))

----------


## zhak

> Чего-то я не поняла, как это все можно выложить из слова ПОДАРОК :)


 Прошу прощения- это из слова ПРАЗДНИК,
Ну я учудила....

----------

Мусиенко (12.09.2016)

----------


## ruslava

> Я провожу аукцион песен о спиртных напитках.


Давайте набросаем пару примеров таких песен?
Я вспомнила:" Малиновое вино..."
"Губит людей не пиво..."
"Если б море бвло пивом..."
"Русская водка, что ты натворила..."

и усё... а кто ещё что вспомнит?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> и усё... а кто ещё что вспомнит?


Киркоров - Горчиво вино
Шуфутинский -  водка- водка
Цыганова - русская водка

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ещё вспомнила
Хзй, ди-джей, водочки налей!

----------


## Olka

Меладзе "Текила-любовь"
Иракли "Капли абсента"

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки у меня два мр 3 диска с пьяными песями, но врядли они такие уж известные, что их легко угадали или вспомнила, даже из тех, что уже перечислили. Ваенга - Абсента, Босс - Водочка, Тишинская - Белое вино,Любавин - Пиво пенное,Круг - Водочку пьем,К.Огонек- вино любви,Лепс - Рюмка водки на столе,Босс- Выпитая водочка и т.д.

----------


## Януська

*Киркоров*: "Я наполняю свой бокал, что б выпить за твое здоровье и не вином хочу быть пьян, хочу быть пьян твоей любовью!"
*Кикабидзе*: "Я хочу, чтобы песни звучали,
Чтоб вином наполнялся бокал,
Чтоб друг другу вы все пожелали
То, что я вам сейчас пожелал. "
*Дискотека авария:* "Пей пиво"
*из к/ф Гусарская баллада*: "пусть льется вино. я пью- все мне мало. я пью-все мне мало, уж пьяною стала..."
*Песня:* "Однажды морем я плыла..." Там есть такие слова: "А капитан приветлив был в каюту пригласил, бокал шампанского налил и выпить предложил..."
*Сердючка:* "Льются песни, льются вина, и стучат бокалы в такт, знать не вмерла Украина, если мы гуляем так".
*Из шансона (исполнял Новиков Александр)*: "У павильона пиво-воды, стоял советский постовой, он вышел родом из народа, как говориться парень свой"
*Цыганская:* " Скатерть белая, залита вином, все гусары спят беспробудным сном..."

----------


## Ольвия

Ветлицкая "Глаза цвета виски":wink:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Прошу прощения- это из слова ПРАЗДНИК,
> Ну я учудила


мне кажется так просто придумывать слова будет неинтересно. На свадьбе я делала из слова ПОДАРКИ, но там я прикалывала каждому человеку по одной букве, загадывала загадки, а они из этих букв каждый раз должны были сложиться, но это только на свадьбу. Сейчас вот надо 8 марта, а сидеть заново сочинять на эту тематику уже времени нет, думала может что есть  у кого.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

частенько провожу игру-пожелание:то есть первую строчку говорю я,вторую-прошу придумать гостей.иногда ТАААКИЕ перлы выдают... вот строчка:"хочу ребятам пожелать....."
может у кого есть ещё такие милые ненавязчвые игры? выкладывайте...

----------


## Орбита

> Ветлицкая "Глаза цвета виски"


Добавляю. не помню, кто пел. Из блатных. "А наш притончик гонит самогончик. Никто , ребята, не поставит нам заслончик..."
И ещё. "Эх, бутылочка вина... Не болит голова..."

Да уже итак много вспомнили. А вот зрители обязательно продолжат.

----------


## zhak

> мне кажется так просто придумывать слова будет неинтересно


А кто говорит,что надо придумывать слова?Вы просили готовое,я думала,что вы знаете как ее проводят....Повторю-делите гостей на две команды,каждому одеваете его букву(два набора ПРАЗДНИК),
а задания звучат примерно так-карточная масть или холодное оружие(пика);
короткие рюки или остров в Средиземном море(капри);
Дамы носят на голове,но не модно(парик)
Это тоже носят на голове,но лучше в синагоге...(кипа)

А какое слово брать-ваше дело.Просто ПРАЗДНИК,УЛЫБКА-более универсальные,подойдут и на банкет и на свадьбу....

----------

Мусиенко (12.09.2016)

----------


## zhak

> может у кого есть ещё такие милые ненавязчвые игры? выкладывайте..


Я ТОЖЕ ЛЮБЛЮ ТАКИЕ"ГОВОРИЛКИ".Прошлые выходные делала +и-.Многие играются в нее в"Свободном общении".К слову называют его минусы и плюсы .Были слова-ПЕНСИЯ(именинница пошла на отдых),МОЛОДОСТЬ.Для  свадьбы -БРАК,
ДЕТИ,были бы слова яркие.

----------


## optimistka17

Наконец-то заработал Интернет! Ура! Ура!
 Что можно составить из букв слова спорт?
Порт-куда возвращаются корабли?
Пост- где проверяют документы гаишники и таможенники?
Сор-чего нельзя выносить из избы?
Трос-Металлический канат, который используют для буксировки.
Пот- что появляется на теле человека во время жары?
Сорт-показатель качества товаров
Рост-Что изменяется в зависимомти от возраста ребенка
Орт Телеканал первый на первом
Топ-легкая женская одежда.
ОСП-телепорограмма, студия
Торс-каждый атлет эти гордится
Стоп-запрещающий знак
Спорт-Занятие,помогающее сохранить здоровье
 Возможно что-то забыла, писала по памяти...

----------

novlenka (06.11.2019), Мусиенко (12.09.2016)

----------


## Dium

*optimistka17*, спасибки! очень интересная игра:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> optimistka17, спасибки! очень интересная игра
> __________________


 Небольшие уточнения по технике проведения этой игры. 
 У меня заготовлены 2 комплекта карточек. (наборка больших компьютерных букв, наклееных на цветной картон и вложеных в файл А50
 раздаем 2командам по 5 букв. Можно предложить команде придумать себе название и девиз(но необязательно). Разворачиваем команды лицом к зрителям .Объясняем участникам, что зрители будут читать текст отгадки слева направо.
И главное,- запрещается передавать буквы из рук в руки, а разрешается перебегать с места на место. Если ваша буква не участвует, то просто делаете шаг назад...Можно из зрителей назначить счетную комиссию, которая будет вести подсчет правильных ответов....
   Это достаточно важные мелочи для тех, кто еще не практиковал таких игр с буквами.....

----------


## Dium

*optimistka17*, я такой вариант игры провожу на пиратских вечеринках деткам :smile: Они у меня собираются по командам в слово"ПИРАТ" или если деток больше , то в слово "ПИАСТРЫ". А на выпускном 11 класса - какой класс быстрее соберется в "Прощай школа! ". А на юбилее делала "С днем рождения!", а у Вас интереснее - с заданиями:)

----------


## Орбита

Застольные игры- хорошая палочка-выручалочка. Вроде бы и не вытаскиваешь из-за стола (многие не хотят) а люди играют и, случается, очень азартно. Вот мои варианты игр. (Я не имею ввиду, что я их придумала. Просто я их часто провожу.)
Если "путешествуем на корабле" , то я показываю слово  "СОС" на табличке и приглашаю вспомнить слов, в составе ктр. естьэто "сос". Желательно проводить в форме аукциона. Кто последним назовет - приз. Или командно. Или столиками. Слов вспоминают много. Сосиска, сосна, соска, молокосос, пылесос, сосулька, насос,... Даже Сосо Павлиашвили приплетали!
А если другая программа, то слово "Приз" и в этом же духе. Можно взять красивую коробку с надписью приз и пообещать этот приз, ктр. внутри лежит, отдать победителю. (Приз, каприз, призыв, призывник, призма...)
В начале вечера призываешь всех создать в зале хорошее настроение, шутить, смеяться... А потом предлагаешь подобрать синониму к слову "смеяться". И пошло-поехало! Что только не назовут: хихикать, гоготать, ржать, стебаться, прикалываться, укатываться, грохатать и т.д.

----------

novlenka (06.11.2019)

----------


## Dium

*Орбита*, спасибо! люблю такого рода игры застольные! Потом люди также азартно выходят участвовать в других конкурсах!

----------


## Мишкина

Мне нравятся музыкальные застольные конкурсы
Один стол - песни с женскими именами, другой - с мужскими, или женщины поют про мужчин, а мужчины о женщинах.
По временам года - песни про зиму, весну... (провести, как аукцион - кто последний, или выбирают победителя главный герой или герои праздника)
Песни о маме, песни о чем-то съедобном, о спиртных напитках (как я уже писала), песни о танцах (вальс, танго втроем...), о цветах (зеленый, красный...), и о цветах (ромашки, розы...), песни, где есть слова женятся или свадьба. Я это все использовала в своей работе, может кто-то предложит что-то еще?

veta_31@mail.ru
ICQ - 366418451

----------


## optimistka17

> может кто-то предложит что-то еще?


 У меня это выглядит так. Каждой половине стола по очереди даю задания...
1,2,3,русскую народную песню начни
!,2,3, укр.нар.песню начни
1,2,3 военную песню начни
1,2,3,новогоднюю песню начни,
1,2,3 комсомольскую песню начни
1,2,3,песню о животных начни,
1,2,3,пионерскую песню начни,
1,2,3 детскую песню начни,
1,2,3, про день рожденья песню начни
1,2,3 песню о любви начни.... 
 и так далее, пока гостям не надоест. Преимущество,-мы не привязываемся к  конкретной теме...

----------


## ruslava

Вот ещё игра "Собери слово" Провожу её на Детских праздниках. Просто набор букв, т.е. нету основного слова, от которого пляшем. Участники - 2 команды по 6 детей. Бывают протупления из-за двух букв "О", но не всегда. Загадок нету - я просто называю готовое слово, дети строятся.

Собери слово: Локон* склон* колос* клон* лоск* лыко* носок* слон* сокол

----------


## ruslava

ещё из застольных без реквизита. Свадебный. 
1) спрашиваем сколько лет прожили в паре те или иные гости, выбираем пару - семейные долгожители. Что-то с ними: тост, похлопали им, подарок-медаль вручили.

2) "Есть ли среди присутствующих гостей такие пары, которые гордятся своей любовью?" ессно, градус своё возьмёт, и пары 3-4 не более выводим из-за стола (когда сидят все)

3) с ними: Сколько лет вы вместе? (комментируем каждый семейный возраст)
Потом интервью: Молодожены всего день женаты, им пригодятся ваши наставления...
_приблизительные вопросы, а там по ситуации (можно придумать ещё)_
1.	Что заветного несли вы в душе все эти годы, что позволило быть вам такой счастливой парой?
2.	Какие у вас главные символы семейного счастья?
3.	Чем вы удерживаете супруга? Расскажите свои секреты женского обаяния.
4.	Что превыше всего вы цените в отношениях супруга к вам?
5.	Как в вашей семье распределяются семейные обязанности?
6.	Кто в вашей семье первым идёт на примирение?
7.	Ваш рецепт коктейля счастья?
8.	Часто ли нужно признаваться в любви своей второй половине?

(гостям очень нравится, что мы не только жениха и нев. хвалим, а и их мнение спрашиваем, их опытом интересуемся).

*4) "Первая брачная ночь"* (это опять таки - смотрите на компанию!!!)
"Первая брачная ночь, молодые в растерянности, папы-мамы не учили...не оставлять же нам их в неведении... на одних вас надежда..." _и понеслось:_вот у вас 3-4 пары: первые показывают что нужно делать молодым сразу, вторые - по нарастающей - что сделали эти+ что-то своё, третие - по нарастающей - что то ещё добавили, и четвёрт. показывают кульминацию... _прикольно получается. Фантазируют там всякое выдумывают: и на руки берут, и ложатся друг на друга... страсти изображают._или как вариант - более щадящий:

5) Этап: научите молодых целоваться. И конкурс на самый длинный семейный поцелуй. Или на самый страстный...


Это мои любимые конкурсы с голыми руками. Когда в руках микрофон, и 20 мин. народ под столом лежит. Выкладывайте ещё кто что из подобного знает!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ещё из застольных без реквизита.


Замечательно! :Ok:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> делите гостей на две команды,каждому одеваете его букву(два набора ПРАЗДНИК),
> а задания звучат примерно так-карточная масть или холодное оружие(пика);
> короткие рюки или остров в Средиземном море(капри);
> Дамы носят на голове,но не модно(парик)
> Это тоже носят на голове,но лучше в синагоге...(кипа)


ага, теперь поняла, ну я в принципе про то же говорила, но задания в стихах, в принципе можно использовать и тот и тот вариант, спасибо






> Что можно составить из букв слова спорт?


нда уж, немало, в принципе для маленькой компании или как раз для коллектива спортзал очень даже подойдет






> Застольные игры- хорошая палочка-выручалочка


тоже здорово, спасибо за идейки

----------


## naatta

Привет, друзья!
Долго не было инета, поэтому с запозданием рассказываю про 23 февраля и 8 марта. 
Меня приглашал один ресторан работать 22-23 февраля и 7-8 марта по 2 часа развлекательно-игровую программу, в которой помимо меня были 4 танца от приглашенных шоу-балетов, и музыканты с живой музыкой.
Директор попросила конкурсы с мимимумом реквизита и без переодевалок, поэтому проводила то, что придумала много лет назад и идет на ура в таких случаях (много разных компаний, не знакомых друг с другом), и то что взяла с форума (низкий вам всем поклон!!!)
1) эстафеты (между командами)
2) мистер и мисс Децибел (1 тур-кто громче крикнет "поздравляю", 2 тур-кто громче крикнет самую интересную фразу)
3) мистер и мисс Рок-н-ролл (кто лучше станцует)
4) Самый сильный (кто дальше закинет листок бумаги А4, его нельзя сминать и сгибать)
5) лучшее исполнение танца живота (или на животе)
6) собиралки для женщин (принести что-то по моему заданию на стул, последняя выбывает)
7) рыбалка для мужчин (поймать как мжно больше женских поцелуев в сети - лист А4, кто собрал больше всех - объявляется сексуальным маньяком, а победил тот, кто собрал меньше, но качественнее)
8) гарем (мужики набирают гарем, потом жены их наряжают подручными средствами, а потом мужики все это с себя снимают-стриптиз)
9) хохолки (женщины мужикам резиночками делают на голове хохолки, а потом мужики танцуют брачные танцы, изображая животных)
10) копилки (конкурс "лучший бухгалтер) (кто больше насшибает в зале монет по 10 коп)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> танца живота (или на животе)


Это как?

----------


## naatta

> Это как?


когда-то давно все старались, танцевали танец живота, а один мужик поставил рядом два стула, улегся на них, а на пузо себе водрузил тонюсенькую девочку-дюймовочку, так вот они победили в номинации "танец на животе", с тех пор так и объявляю.

----------


## Татьянка

> так вот они победили в номинации "танец на животе",


:biggrin:  представила, а мужик молодец- сообразительный

----------


## zhak

> 9) хохолки (женщины мужикам резиночками делают на голове хохолки, а потом мужики танцуют брачные танцы, изображая животных)


НАТОЧКА,а можешь объяснить,как ты подаешь это брачные танцы?Что ты им такое рассказываешь,что они выходят,
каких животных изображают,
под какую музыку
чем завершаешь,как оценивается конкурс? плииииииииз

----------


## Алексаха

Предлагаю  игру! Застольная игра "Вопросы-ответы"  Вопросы разрезаются на узкие полоски, ответы тоже. В одной руке вопросы, в другой ответы. Подходишь к гостям, сначала один из гостей тянет вопрос из стопки в руке и громко читает, что там написано., после тянет ответ из другой  и тоже громко читает! Потом читает следующий гость и т. д. Весело!	 
                 Вопроы (примерные):
Когда Вы материтесь?
Вам нравиться париться в бане?
Имеете ли Вы склонность согрешить?
Когда Вы в центре внимания?
Любите ли Вы своё начальство?
Можно ли Вас пригласить на свидание?
Любите ли Вы вкусно поесть?
Можете ли Вы мыть посуду с наслаждением?
Принимаете ли Вы комплименты
Хватает ли у Вас сил отказаться от выпивки?
Любите ли Вы алкоголь?
Любите ли Вы свою половину?
Забываете ли Вы о своих долгах?
Любите ли Вы шумные компании?
Поддаётесь ли Вы мгновенным побуждениям?
Толкает ли Вас алкоголь «налево»?
Наступаете ли Вы на ноги партнёру во время танцев?
Приходиться ли Вам доить корову?
Вам нравиться Ваша фигура?
Критикуете ли Вы президента?
Разговариваете ли Вы по душам с животными?
Часто ли Вы ездите без билетов в транспорте?
Вы изменяете своей половине?
Часто ли Вы опаздываете на работу?
Нравиться ли Вам целоваться?
Как часто Вы выясняете свои отношения кулаками?
Как часто Вы спите одни?
Хотели бы Вы быть президентом?
Испытываете ли Вы сексуальное удовлетворение?
Жульничаете ли Вы?
Кривляетесь ли Вы перед зеркалом?
Часто ли Вы обещаете больше, чем способны сделать?
Вспоминаете ли Вы о своей половине в компании?
Откровенны ли Вы со своей половиной?
Любите ли Вы тёщу (свекровь)?
Любите ли Вы ходить к зубному врачу?
Сможете ли Вы изобрести «вечный» двигатель?
Хотелось бы Вам победить на конкурсе красоты?
Любите ли Вы после обеда вздремнуть?
Как часто Вы вспоминаете свои молодые годы?
Когда Вы чихаете?
На что у Вас аллергия?
Когда Вы дурачитесь?

                                  Ответы (Примерные)
Мечтать не вредно!
На полную луну.
После большого перепоя…
О! Да!
Когда я плотно и вкусно поем!
Каждый день!
Никогда, нигде и ни за что!
Всегда, когда я выпью!
Только ночью.
Если нужда заставит.
К сожалению «ДА»
Если рядом стоит горилка с перцем!
Это моя голубая мечта…
В субботу это просто необходимо!
Только по праздникам!
Как карта ляжет!
Когда отличное настроение!
С похмелья и в мягких тапочках!
На глупые вопросы принципиально не отвечаю!
В конце месяца!
Когда идёт дождь…
После долгого сексуального воздержания!
Как только, так и сразу!
Когда выиграю в лотерею!
Когда выгонят из дома!
Если это не принесёт мне материального ущерба!
К сожалению «НЕТ»!
Когда у меня пустой желудок!
Если только никто не видит!
Только во сне.
Когда плохое настроение.
Если на меня кричат!
Если объемся мухоморов!
Это смысл моей жизни!
Только в безвыходном положении!
К этому у меня развит вкус с детства!
Сопротивляюсь, сколько хватает сил!
Если у меня температура под 40*
С великим удовольствием!
На это уходят все мои силы и здоровье
Только под дулом пистолета
А кто же от этого застрахован?
На это лучше ответит мой сосед слева.
И не только это!

----------

novlenka (06.11.2019)

----------


## naatta

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от naatta 
> так вот они победили в номинации "танец на животе",
> 
>  представила, а мужик молодец- сообразительный


еще как было классно!!! У мужика оказался пресс железный, он выдержал весь танец девочку на животе, а ее задача была не свалиться, да еще красиво двигаться! Все участники побросали свои танцы и стали им аплодировать!
А вообще всегда с удовольствием танцуют, особенно, если перед этим выйдет шоу-балет с восточным танцем, тетки прямо начинают арабские танцы изображать, а мужики - туда же! А те, которые с большими пузами, вообще начинают пузами стукаться, как сумоисты - умора за ними наблюдать!!!

----------


## naatta

> НАТОЧКА,а можешь объяснить,как ты подаешь это брачные танцы?Что ты им такое рассказываешь,что они выходят,
> каких животных изображают,
> под какую музыку
> чем завершаешь,как оценивается конкурс? плииииииииз


Ленусь, я вызываю желающих дам поучаствовать в конкурсе, как правило выходят человек 5-6 обязательно. Я прошу участниц представиться, и прошу в помощь себе привести из своей компании мужчину с самой большой шевелюрой. Тетки, желающие играть, обязательно вытащат мужика, даже если он этого не хочет. 
Потом раздаю маленькие резиночки разноцветные, они в газетных киосках по рублю продаются. У меня их горсть, делю на всех, и прошу украсить своих мужчин хохолками. Мужики ржут, пищат, но терпят!
Потом аплодисментами выбираем самого красивого.
Потом я заявляю, что сейчас весна, эти мужики вам никого не напоминают? Общими усилиями придумываем, что это самцы готовятся к брачному периоду. И вот в честь 8 марта сейчас мужики будут танцевать нам танцы животных, а мы должны угадать, кто это! Животных говорю мужикам на ухо ( бегемот, страус, горилла, жираф, олень, т.е. характерных животных, которых легко угадать)
Все с удовольствием хором угадывают. Потом аплодисментами выбираем победителя, и награждаем всех! И женщин и мужчин! 
Потом я прошу дам аккуратно освободить кавалеров от резиночек, чтобы сохранить их шевелюру на весь брачный период. Говорю, что отрывать от головы резинки не надо, мне нужен только мой реквизит, а не скальпы поверженеых врагов и т.д. Все в это время с удовольствием ржут, и как всегда после каждой игры я объявляю танец для победителя, музыканты поют.
Да, на время, когда тетки делают хохолки, включается быстрая музыка, а на танцы мужиков - "В мире животных". Все конкурсы оцениваются только аплодисментами болельщиков. Мне 22 февраля пытались кричать - судью на мыло, а я им совершенно спокойно заявила, что на мыло - не меня, а их, т.к. сужу не я, а они своими аплодисментами. А 23 февраля мужики 4 раза перетанцовывали мистера Рок-н-ролл, ни как не могли решить, кто лучше. С тетками сразу определились, а с мужиками никак! Мне уже надо артистов выпускать, а эти меня в кольцо окружили, за руки хватают, орут мы перетанцуем!!! Так я после 4 раза отдала приз любому, кто рядом стоял, а один потом за мной весь вечер ходил, и ныл, что победу несправедливо присудила. Так что - только аплодисменты болельщиков, а на свадьбе - жених и невеста!

----------

novlenka (06.11.2019)

----------


## zhak

здорово,и коменты отличные,про скальп особенно.Наверное еще красиво танцует петух(но ...)кролик эмоционально,агрессивно-эротично.Обязательно попробую.
Спасибо всем,кто в прямом смысле облегчает жизнь !!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Так что - только аплодисменты болельщиков,


А я всегда боюсь при помощи аплодисментов судить, народу у меня много не бывает - всем хлопают... :Tu:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*zhak*,
 Лена, что с авторкой сделала? Срочно покупаю лупу!:biggrin: kuku 

Увеличивай объём фото и посылай снова! :flower:

----------


## Dium

Заметила одно, по аплодисментам не всегда справедливо:
1. Если за столиком сидит огромная компания, конечно за своего представителя они так аплодируют и так громко кричат, что другим уже не переплюнуть их. 
2. Как правило, аплодируют последнему названному участнику громче всех.

----------


## zhak

> Лена, что с авторкой сделала? Срочно покупаю лупу


Ириш-ручки у меня золотые и шаловливые.Зато я так молодо выгляжу!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Ириш-ручки у меня золотые и шаловливые.Зато я так молодо выгляжу!!!


:biggrin: а так ещё моложе!!!! Из далека не видать нефига!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Из далека не видать нефига!!!!


Микроскоп мне срочно, микроскоп!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Djazi

> Потом раздаю маленькие резиночки разноцветные, они в газетных киосках по рублю продаются. У меня их горсть, делю на всех, и прошу украсить своих мужчин хохолками. Мужики ржут, пищат, но терпят!


 А я  ещё говорю девушкам, что они могут эти резиночки мужчинам вешать как лапшу- на уши, можно как рога поставить!:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> что они могут эти резиночки мужчинам вешать как лапшу- на уши, можно как рога поставить


 :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

> можно как рога поставить!


Резиночки как рога? Не поняла... Может, резиночками рога украсить, чтобы они были не только ветвистыми, но и разноцветными?:biggrin:

----------


## Djazi

> Резиночки как рога? Не поняла...


Ну, это же образно.  В смысле  так разместить резиночки на голове, чтобы как рожки были.  Ну это  же всё шутки:tongue:  Ну, а они после этих слов и в самом деле начинают  им резиночки и на уши натягивать и два хвостика делать на макушке как рожки:smile:

----------


## Sens

Проводила недавно на юбилее конкурс - каждому по букве, из букв слово сложить. Команда мужчин против женщин. Набор букв - "портос", задание такое: "это дело серъёзное, им нужно заниматься". Мужчины спокойно выкладывают слово "спорт", а дамы лихорадочно пытаются выложить "секс" - и так удивляются, что букв не хватат. У кого что болит....:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Когда -то на банкетах делала застольный конкурс типа  Тест на чувство юмора Или Тест  на трезвость. Кому как больше нравится, так и называйте. Задача тех, кто сидит за столом, закончить фразу...

1 Когда жена выбирает себе подарок, тогда молчание мужа что?... (ЗОЛОТО)
2 Супруги переходит дорогу там, где хочет муж, а идут куда?...(КУДА ХОЧЕТ ЖЕНА)
3 Невесты гнут свою линию, потому как хотят согнуть из неё  подарок для жениха. Какой?..(ХОМУТ)
4 Настойчивым мужьям всегда удаётся сделать то...(ЧТО ХОЧЕТ ЖЕНА)
5 Что означают два обручальных кольца?...(Начальный счёт 0:0)
6Жена всегда может прикрыть мужа площадью в несколько см, если муж...(ПОДКАБЛУЧНИК)
7 До серебряной свадьбы доживают только те у кого...(ЗОЛОТОЙ ХАРАКТЕР)
8 Для мужа работа-второй дом, а для жены дом это ...(ВТОРАЯ РАБОТА)
9 Медовый месяц-это отрезок между....(МЕЧТОЙ И РЕАЛЬНОСТЬЮ)
10 Жениха украшает молодость и сила. А что украшает мужа?...(ЖЕНА И ЗАРПЛАТА)

 Скажу сразу, не все вопросы и не для любой компании годятся. Но есть из чего выбрать. Буду рада, если появится аналогичное добавление от вас,дорогие форумчане... То есть текст, а не смайлики:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

В продолжении Людмилкиной темы:
Предлагается выслушать фразу и закончить её правильно
- внутри каждого яблока лежит…… (огрызок)
- женщина никогда не опаздывает: она приходит или …. (не приходит)
- ничто так не ранит человека, как осколки собственного….. (Счастья)
- у хорошего танцора всё …..(пляшет)
- хранить верность нелюбимому человеку, значит изменять …….(самому себе)
-редкая снегурочка долетит до середины…..(костра)
- мудрость – это не морщины, а……(извилины)
- только по-настоящему умная женщина способна совершить по-настоящему…… (глупый поступок)
- она приехала в Сибирь и испортила там ему всю…..(каторгу)
- если женщина говорит, что её нечего одеть, это значит, что закончилось всё …..(новое)
- если мужчина говорит, что ему нечего одеть, это значит, закончилось всё …..(чистое)

----------


## KAlinchik

:smile: :smile: :smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

всем привет! Новичков принимаете?!:rolleyes: Я не с пустыми руками.
Провожу очень элементарный конкурс, требующий из реквизита только 2  листа бумаги и 2 ручки. Даю все это молодым и прошу написать 5 строчек из 5 разных песен. Все, что крутится в голове, может любимые какие-то.После того, как они написали, озвучиваю эти строчки следующим образом: О чем думали молодые
1. при знакомстве
2. на первом свидании
3.при первом поцелуе
4. При знакомстве с родителями
5. Сегодня утром в день свадьбы
Очень прикольно, особенно если при знакомстве  с родителями  была написана строчка из песни. Жениха хотела, вот и ....
 Всегда проходит на УРА, все гости с молодыми умирают со смеху.
Я иногда использую этот прикол для подводки к чтению мыслей (или Шапке, кто как называет)

----------


## Анюша

*KAlinchik*,
 я тоже такое делаю иногда, особенно на второй день.... так можно вставить "мысли на утро после первой брачной ночи", а так же "Через год (десять лет) супружеской жизни"

----------


## Курица

> Провожу очень элементарный конкурс, требующий из реквизита только 2 листа бумаги и 2 ручки. Даю все это молодым и прошу написать 5 строчек из 5 разных песен.


У меня это иногда проходит в виде теста: даю уже расчерченный на две графы лист, где в левой колонка стоят аббревиатуры(значения которых я молодым не раскрываю, говорю : "Пускай вам сюрприз будет...") и прошу пока ну, там...Жених курит, напрмер, написать напротив каждой аббревиатуры по строчке из песни. А потом, мол, я им по их написанным текстам судьбу предскажу...Даю листы как ей, так и ему. Пишут разное...И получается очень часто НЕПЛОХО.
А аббревиатуры такие: 1. НАСК (надевая свадебный костюм)2. ППЗ (перед подачей заявления)3. ССП (ставя свою подпись в ЗАГСЕ)4. ППГ-1(перед первым "Горько!")5. ППГ-2 (после последнего "Горько") 6.ПБН ( в первую брачную ночь)7.ПБН-2 ( после первой брачной ночи) 8.ЧГПСТ (через год после свадебного торжества)9. ЧДЛПС(дерез 10 лет после свадьбы)

----------


## KAlinchik

*Курица*,
 Пасибо, Татьяна! 
Тоже как вариант для разнообразия...

----------


## Олеч

*optimistka17*,
 Здравствуйте)))если у вас есть Шляпа(Чтение мыслей),то могли бы вы мне переслать воросы к ответам?Нарезки есть,а вот вопросов нет((Где то видела,а теперь не найти(

----------


## Раюшка

Олеч, решила откликнуться я. А какие у тебя нарезки? 
Пришли названия, а мы (я в первую очередь) попробую придумать к ним подводки...

----------


## optimistka17

> Олеч, решила откликнуться я. А какие у тебя нарезки? 
> Пришли названия, а мы (я в первую очередь) попробую придумать к ним подводки...
> __________________


 Ага. и я откликнусь. (если будут подборочки.)
 А вообще стараюсь делать несколько вопрсов и на каждый из них по 4музыкальных ответа. Мужчина,женщина. И снова мужчина ,женщина... А вопросы. 
Что вас интересует в первую очередь, когда вы приезжаете в другой город в командировку?
О чем вы рассказываете друзьям после возвращенияс отпуска?
О чем вы думаете, когда случайно на улице встречаете свою первую любовь?
 Какие мысли посещают вас, когда вы присутствуете на свадебном или юбилейном банкете? Или что вы думаете о гостях?
 С какой мыслью вы отправитесь сегодня спать?
 А последний вопрос адресован молодоженам или юбиляру... И что -то правильное, красивое,лиричное...

----------


## Ларисочка

Ой,а я леплю на месте...типа,посмотрела свидетельница на счастливую подругу, и тоже замуж захотела, и полетела её мысль к свидетелю ("Хочу я замуж"), а свидетель ей отвечает:"А моя любовь живет на 25-м этаже..." и т.п.

----------


## zizi

А на этот конкурс реквизита не нужно совсем. Участники мужчины, молодые люди, человек пять. Для начала спрашиваю,как им нравится невеста, правда она очень хороша,как они думают легко ли нашей невесте сегодня быть такой красивой. А потом говорю, вот представьте себя на месте невесты. Даю им имена, поприкольней, можно из сериала, который сейчас идёт по телику. А потом они должны пантомимой изображать всё что я говорю:
Раннее утро. Вы спите, шепчете во сне имя любимого. Вдруг звонок будильника. Просыпаетесь, снимаете ночную сорочку и под душ. 
Растираете себя махровым полотенцем.Напеваете любимую песенку и начинаете одеваться. Сначало трусики (они не семейные, а стринги), затем бюсгалтер.Чулочки на правую ножку, на левую ножку. Покрутились перед зеркалом, какая у меня красивая попа, пышная грудь, длинные ножки. Теперь свадебное платье, помогите друг другу застегнуть. Займёмся прической, закрепляем фату.
Теперь макияж. Подкрасим ресницы, нанесём румяна, губки бантиком и помаду. Хороша. Ещё небольшой штрих - духи , побрызгаемся для себя, для него (брызгают в самых разных местах). Ещё раз оценили себя в зеркале. А теперь одеваем каблуки, шпилька 10см., подравнялись и красивой походкой от бедра пошли навстречу своему счастью! (включаю здесь песню я буду вместо него, твоя невеста).
Но проводить нужно, если есть мужчины артистичные в зале, а такие чаще всего есть. И такое вытворяют.А конкурс называется "Утро невесты"

----------


## naatta

Все забываю написать! Я уже несколько раз в конце вечера, когда гости усталые, уплясавшиеся, сидят за столом и идет вялотекущая беседа, провожу игру "Угадай кино". Из "Перлодрома" надергала фраз из фильмов, самых смешных и узнаваемых, диджей включает их в быстром темпе одну за другой, а гости все хором с удовольствием называют фильм. Всегда идет на "ура". Как заключительный момент перед прощанием, когда некоторые гости начинают уходить, а остальные сидят без сил за столом. Отличное заполнение паузы!

Но зато, никогда не играла в "Угадай мелодию". Объясните, пожалуйста, технику проведения, кто это делает!!!:smile:

----------


## Орбита

*naatta*,

Я включаю минусовку известных застольных песен, а гостям предлагаю узнать песню и спеть куплет под музыку. Обычно звучит 1-2 муз. строчки и люди узнают песню. Вопрос в том, кто быстро слова вспомнит и споет в музыку. Для интереса делю зал на команды: по столикам, по сторонам стола, по муж. жен., как угодно. У них дух соперничества появляется. Я озвучиваю 6-8 мелодий. Не больше. А в конце ставлю что-то заводное, чтобы все хором спели. Типа "А нам все равно" или "Живет моя отрада".

----------


## zizi

А ещё в "Угадай мелодии" на роль кнопок можно выбрать мужчин, на голову им сшить мягкие кнопочки. Когда дама угадывает мелодию, жмёт кнопку. Кнопка встаёт и кричит делинь-делинь. Чья кнопка быстрее, та дама и отвечает.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Из "Перлодрома"


А это что такое? Юмор или серьёзно? и где это?



> Я включаю минусовку известных застольных песен, а гостям предлагаю узнать песню


 Я даже не минусовки включаю, а сделала нарезки начал узнаваемых песен, где слов пока нет - и угадывают замечательно.

----------


## Орбита

> Я даже не минусовки включаю, а сделала нарезки начал узнаваемых песен, где слов пока нет - и угадывают замечательно.


А если гости распоются? Бывает и такое. Музыку узнали и давай петь, пока не остановлю. В этом случае удобнее минус все песни или хотя бы куплет-припев иметь. И еще. Мне кажется в твоем варианте,*VETER NAMERENJA*, лагче песню узнать, так скать, в оригинале. А когда идет минус или караоке, мелодии слегка изменяются. Приходится слушать и угадывать подольше. А? Как считаешь?

----------


## naatta

*Орбита*,
 Наташ, а ты минусовку ставишь без проигрыша, сразу куплет? а если они после 2-х строчек угадывают, то начинают петь из середины куплета? или ты сначала включаешь? рааскажи, пожалуйста, просто хочется, чтобы с первого раза получилось, а не притираться несколько банкетов. И подводка для конкурса какая, если это юбилей?

----------


## naatta

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от naatta 
> Из "Перлодрома"
> 
> А это что такое? Юмор или серьёзно? и где это?


Ириш, Перлодром, это сайт с фразами из кино, есть всякие, но я выбрала самые узнаваемые и смешные.
www.perlodrom.ru/kino/br/

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А если гости распоются? Бывает и такое. Музыку узнали и давай петь, пока не остановлю. В этом случае удобнее минус все песни или хотя бы куплет-припев иметь.


Надо попробовать в таком варианте. Да. по началу песни быстро угадывают.




> Перлодром, это сайт с фразами из кино,


Посмотрела, понравилось, пригодится. Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Ковбой Алекс

Привет от новичков... на этом сайте. А так я уже несколько лет в этой сфере.
Вот и от меня небольшой взнос: я его называю "Эрудит". Я его обычно провожу на лошадиную тему. Она почемуто очень близка людям. или может просто я вэтой сфере давно., Ну короче - "Называйте все слова на тему Лошадей, кто последний скажет слово и я успею досчитать до 5 тот выграл!" Реагируйте на самые интересные слова типа: навоз - всегда к деньгам, хомут - о этот чел точно женат/замужем, оглобля - сильный блин, так он вас загнал на эту вечеринку?, ну и т.д.

----------


## Орбита

> Наташ, а ты минусовку ставишь без проигрыша, сразу куплет? а если они после 2-х строчек угадывают, то начинают петь из середины куплета? или ты сначала включаешь? рааскажи, пожалуйста, просто хочется, чтобы с первого раза получилось, а не притираться несколько банкетов. И подводка для конкурса какая, если это юбилей?


Ставлю минусовки с начала. Они, как правило с небольшим проигрышем. Люди сначала прислушиваются, а потом угадывают и начинают петь. Чаще всего, слова трудно вспоминаются людьми. Или вспоминаю не с начала или вообщ перевирают их. Но дело не в этом. Я ставлю главное условие: петь только хором ( если играем столиками или командами) и обязательно петь хотя бы 1 куплет. А не просто называть песню. 
Короче, включается дух соперничества, они прямо отстаивают свою правоту, типа, мы первыми запели, а соеди слов не знают и т.д. Поэтому конкурс проходит всегдана "Ура". Я еще подначиваю игроков: итак, счет один: один, кто же сможет доказать звание самого певучего столика на нашем вечере? Еще одна попытка, друзья, слушаем внимательно! Эта песня чаще всего исполняется девушками, но поют её более проникновеннее мужчины... (звучит мелодия "Напилася я пьяна"). 
И на самом деле, мужики сразу начинают петь!..
ну, и тому подобное. Додумайте сами. 
И не относитесь вы к этому конкурсу очень серьезно! Хотя приз я всегда вручаю достойный. Например, шампанское на стол или большкю коробку конфет. А показываю приз перед началом, ч тоб было за что "глотки рвать"!

----------


## naatta

*Орбита*,
 спасибо, Наташ, огромное!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Теперь все понятно, и сразу захотелось эту игру провести!!! :Aga:

----------


## Adel

> Но зато, никогда не играла в "Угадай мелодию". Объясните, пожалуйста, технику проведения, кто это делает!!!:smile:


Я провожу так: Рассказываю что жених часто водил невесту в кино и все такое и сейчас мы угадаем что за фильмы они посмотрели за время конфетно букетного периода. Если вы знаете из какого к/ф эта мелодия поднимаете руку выкрики не в счет. Главные судьи молодожены они помогают в спорных ситуациях - кто первый. Звучат мелодии из к/ф. За правильный ответ даю житон. К концу выявляем трех претендентов. и между ними разыгрываем 1,2,3 место.

----------


## optimistka17

> и между ними разыгрываем 1,2,3 место.


 А я говорю, что вы вышли в финал..
 И только у вас есть возможность спеть... Тогда и получите суперприз..

----------


## olgaring

Девочки и мальчики! Хочется услышать ваше мнение , самой нравится , но гложат сомнения. Дело в том , что моя дочь мне показала интересную вещь , называется каллиграфия попой ( на немецком звучит прикольней)
Смысл в том , что какое -либо слово , а лучше цифры нужно написать попой :Jopa:   в воздухе." Глупость"- скажете вы, но попробуйте сами : я пробовала на всех соседях и родственниках , хохоту было  и какой-то позитив и хорошее настроения после такого упражнения появляется .
Теперь в голове всё вертится , как бы это где-нибудь обыграть , с какой подводкой ? В голову пока пришли только 2 варианта : 1. Поздравление от каких -либо персонажей где прикольный текст по- принципу  речёвки , в конце цифры , которые не говорятся , а показываются .
2. Учимся танцевать математический танец.
Мне хочется услышать как бы вы отнеслись к подобному безобразию?

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

Это очень весёлый номер! я проводила его много раз, мало того что написать попой цыфры от 1 до 10, надо встать на стул, а интересней смотрится. когда сразу двое выполняют, паралельно, а все гости считают вслух. Эту игру лучше поместить в фанты, просто задание. которое нужно выполнить владельцу этого фанта.

----------


## maxcimum

встала от компа, попробовала на себе. Вроде прикольно :rolleyes:

----------


## Марья

> встала от компа, попробовала на себе. Вроде прикольно


тоже попробовала...:biggrin: 
Мне кажется, это лучше делать группой. В день свадьбы написать дату свадьбы, например, под музыку один рисует 0, другой 4, третий опять 0, четвуртый 5, пятый опять 0, шестой 8. Вместе получится 04.05.08. Тоже самое можно сделать и на юбилее по дате рождения юбиляра. А конкурс назвать " *Дат*ый танец" В смысле - дата и в смысле - на трезвую голову вряд ли кому это в голову придет....

----------


## Марья

Или еще лучше "Под*дат*ый" :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

А я на детях попробую. 
Чтоб на первом этапе цифру в воздухе написали рукой, на втором этапе сели на стульчик и ногой.А на третем этапе встали на стульчик ,повернулись спиной к залу, к зрителям и тут уже попой...

----------


## Мишкина

А как говорить-то? Будем рисовать цифры попами - прям так и говорить?
А в конце что? Победил кто? 
А если так - зрителям не говориться, что они делают, они должны сами догадаться. Пусть варианты предлагают! Кто угадает, тому приз -- быть солистом шоу-балета "ПодДАТых". И все сначала - на БИС с объявлением номера!

veta_31@mail.ru

----------


## Масяня

а у меня этот конкурс был на свадьбе. Когда невесту украли, жених и свидетель вину заглаживали. Только писали не цифры, а фразу. А когда в конце три восклицательных знака, весь зал лежал...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> , под музыку один рисует 0, другой 4, третий опять 0, четвуртый 5, пятый опять 0, шестой 8. Вместе получится 04.05.08.


А это они будут одновременно или по-очереди делать?



> Чтоб на первом этапе цифру в воздухе написали рукой, на втором этапе сели на стульчик и ногой.А на третем этапе встали на стульчик ,повернулись спиной к залу, к зрителям и тут уже попой...


Так это и на взрослых можно. Сначала разминка - руки, ноги, а потом ФИНАЛ!

----------


## Курица

> А конкурс назвать " Датый танец" В смысле - дата и в смысле - на трезвую голову вряд ли кому это в голову придет....


А почему - если есть ПОП-музыка - не сделать ПОП-группу для исполнения некоего музыкально-танцевально -...и.т.п. действа, когда во время музыки и будут выписывать фортеля этой самой пятой точкой солисты ПОП-группы... Ей и название можно дать...

----------

novlenka (06.11.2019)

----------


## Мишкина

> А почему - если есть ПОП-музыка - не сделать ПОП-группу для исполнения некоего музыкально-танцевально -...и.т.п. действа, когда во время музыки и будут выписывать фортеля этой самой пятой точкой солисты ПОП-группы... Ей и название можно дать...


Танечка! Очень понравилось твое предложение - сделать ПОП-группу, непременно сделаю в ближайшее время. СпАсИбО!!!  :Oj:  

veta_31@mail.ru

----------


## olgaring

Девочки , вы все самые лучшие , столько вариантов , спасибо!!!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*olgaring*,
 такую игру видела на свидетелях-то есть они загадывали друг другу двузначные числа а потом должны были нарисовать их.в таком виде она мне не нравилась и сама её никогда не проводила. но вот "поп-группа"-в этом что-то есть!!! может сначала объявть,что дескать сейчас  на нашем празднике  мы увидем выступление доморощенных исполнителей оригинального жанра или что-то в этом роде,потом попросить ВСЕХ сидящих за столом потанцевать ручками-активных пригласить в центр зала и уже на стульчиках(как вариант) попросить потанцевать ножками,опять выбрать лучших ,потом на ваше усмотрение-глазки-ротик,а вот в конце сказать-вот эти будущие звёзды(то есть выбрать из всех 2-3 самых артистичных и активных) смогут достойно представлять город такой-то на самой высокой сцене.вот тут-то и сказать "ПОП-группа" и оригинальный жанр- рисовать попой

----------


## ruslava

"ПОП-группа"  :Ok:

----------


## Юрий Баранов

Приветик! Я сегодня у вас в первый раз. Сижу четыре часа, спать хочу, а я зачитался. Буду теперь заходить. Пока!:smile:

----------


## Раюшка

> потом на ваше усмотрение-глазки-ротик,


:biggrin:  Представила, как будут танцевать глазками и ротиком....
Прикольно!

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Я впервые на вашем сайте. Предлагаю интересный конкурс на юбилеях. Вызываются несколько человек гостей. Им даются гелеем наполнены воздушные шарики. Именинник отворачивается, а гости по очереди развязывают каждый свой шарик, вдыхают содержимое и быстро словами поздравляют . Именинник должен отгадать, кто поздравлял. Голос ведь изменен. Очень интересно проходит. Удачи!

----------


## Раюшка

> Я впервые на вашем сайте. Предлагаю интересный конкурс на юбилеях. Вызываются несколько человек гостей. Им даются гелеем наполнены воздушные шарики. Именинник отворачивается, а гости по очереди развязывают каждый свой шарик, вдыхают содержимое и быстро словами поздравляют . Именинник должен отгадать, кто поздравлял. Голос ведь изменен. Очень интересно проходит. Удачи!


Спасибо! А то гости часто развязывают шарики, дышат, потом дурачатся, а Вы это в нужное русло направили...

----------


## maxcimum

Нашла вот такой текст, пока есть только одна идея, как обыграть: нарезать на части и раздать мужчинам для озвучки. Если будут др. идеи, с удовольствием поучаствую в креативе!

*Почему за женщин мужчины пьют стоя?
*
- Во-первых, потому что лежа пить неудобно.
- Во-вторых, чтобы некоторое время гордо возвышаться над ними. 
- В-третьих, потому что так больше входит. 
- В-четвертых, мы таким образом разминаем затекшие конечности. 
- В-пятых, мы встаем, чтобы отряхнуть с брюк остатки салата. 
- В-шестых, встаем для того, чтобы лучше разглядеть всех присутствующих за столом женщин.
- В-седьмых, придумали этот ритуал для того, чтобы в случае чего резко рвануть с высокого старта. 
- В-восьмых, мы таким образом выясняем, кто из нас остался под столом приставать к женщинам. 
- В-девятых, мы встаем, чтобы потом, садясь, почувствовать облегчение. 
- В-десятых, сверху хорошо видно женскую грудь. 
- И, наконец, мы поднимаемся для того, чтобы не слышать в самое ухо: «Перестань пить! Тебе уже хватит!»
- За женщин! Мужчины пьют стоя!

----------


## romashakun

> Нашла вот такой текст, пока есть только одна идея, как обыграть: нарезать на части и раздать мужчинам для озвучки. Если будут др. идеи, с удовольствием поучаствую в креативе!
> 
> *Почему за женщин мужчины пьют стоя?
> *
> - Во-первых, потому что лежа пить неудобно.
> - Во-вторых, чтобы некоторое время гордо возвышаться над ними. 
> - В-третьих, потому что так больше входит. 
> - В-четвертых, мы таким образом разминаем затекшие конечности. 
> - В-пятых, мы встаем, чтобы отряхнуть с брюк остатки салата. 
> ...


Я тоже это делала на второй день. Но только говорила не все. А потом у меня был такой текст.  Мужчины пьют стоя, а женщины? Хотите дорогие мужчины сейчас  я сделаю так, что женщины выпьют за вас стоя и вы мне все поставите "магарыч". И рассказываю притчу, когда мужчины попросили доброго волшебника сделать им идеальную женщину. Добрый волшебник сделал им, но когда они ее увидели, сразу появились возражения, украинец сказал, что грудб надо бы попышнее, киргиз сказал, что надо лицо пошире и глаза узкие и т.д. Попросили мужчины переделать. Но тут взмолились женщины и поросили не переделывать , а сделать им мужчин , таких каких они хотят, и добрый волшнбник сделал. И что? Есть здесь в зале женщины, которые довольны своими мужьями? Если есть , встаньте! И очень много встают. Я им говорю, раз вы довольны, выпейте за свой удачный выбор.А мужчинам говорю, вот видите , женщины пьют за вас стоя. Но это хорошо идет на второй день , когда за первым столом вы просто общаетесь с гостями.

----------

novlenka (06.11.2019)

----------


## Марья

*romashakun*,
 :Ok:

----------


## Natahahaha

> на второй день , когда за первым столом вы просто общаетесь с гостями.


На второй день свадьбы за первым столом мы принимаем вчерашнюю невесту в общество  замужних женщин. Все замужние женщины дают ей советы для дальнейшей семейной жизни, а затем только женщины голосуют: принять её в общество замужних женщин или не. Голосуют рюмками. После жениха принимают в общество женатых мужчин. Также дают советы, но только женатые. А затем голосование: "Кто за то, чтобы принять ........ в общество женатых мужчин, прошу поднять ..руки". 
Таким образом на второй день свадьбы получается очень живое общение.
 :Ok:

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

У меня вчера на свадьбе музыкант из Кировограда поделился конкурсом. Игра называется "Хомячки и норки". Приглашаются для игры женщины и мужчины. Мужчин на одного больше. Ведущий спрашивает у мужчин:"Вы знаете где у нас хомячки?, Это не то что вы подумали. Хомячки - это ваши головы". Все становятся друг за другом, взявши друг друга за талию. Звучит музыка. Едитут поездом друг за другом. Ведущий объявляет остановку. Хомячки должны спрятаться по норкам, т.е. засунуть свои головы между ног женшин спереди. Кому не хватило норки,  выбывает, прихватив с собой любую женщину. С его слов, игра очень проходить весело.  Кто-то подобное проводит.А?

----------


## Марья

> Хомячки должны спрятаться по норкам, т.е. засунуть свои головы между ног женшин спереди. Кому не хватило норки, выбывает, прихватив с собой любую женщину. С его слов, игра очень проходить весело. Кто-то подобное проводит.А?


КОШМАР!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ribka-тамадушка*,
  Кто-то подобное проводит.А?

 Мы уже где- то говорили, что у нас на форуме ведущих экстремалов нет.
 На мой взгляд, этот конкурс попадает в темку  Игры и конкурсы, которые не стоит проводить!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Игра называется "Хомячки и норки".


Да уж, неужели такое проводят?  :Jopa:

----------


## maxcimum

а кто не успел просунуть голову, весь оставшийся конкурс просто сидит под юбкой... :eek:  Да уж, живут еще такие развлечения с презервативами на бананах и с головами между ног...
И кто-то все это проводит...

----------


## Olka

> И кто-то все это проводит...


Ага... и самое главное, что кому-то ведь это нравится ))) 


У меня вчера жених на встрече заявил: "Сделайте конкурс для моих начальников." 
Я начинаю про них расспрашивать, думаю, что можно провести, а он говорит : "Да пусть банан между ног передают" :)
Я выпала :)))

----------


## Януська

Да, уж!!! А потом еще нужно сказать, что внезапно двери в норку закрылись, и что бы женщины ноги сдвинули, типа хомячка двери придавили :biggrin:  :Jopa:

----------


## naatta

*Януська*,
 ржунимагу!!!! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

> Да, уж!!! А потом еще нужно сказать, что внезапно двери в норку закрылись, и что бы женщины ноги сдвинули, типа хомячка двери придавили


Ну, жжОшь!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
А игде это ты видела норки с дверями?:biggrin: 
Ян, а дальше темку продвинем? Кто первым спасёт хомячка - тот, типа, победитель?:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Ян, а дальше темку продвинем? Кто первым спасёт хомячка - тот, типа, победитель?
> __________________


 Искусственное дыхание для хомячка, после того как из ног сдвинуто-раздвинутых вынули-это святое.
 Гы-гы...

----------


## Раюшка

Люда,  :Ok:

----------


## Януська

Ага, кто первый оживит своего хомячка посредством дыхания рот-в-рот, тот и победитель :))))

----------


## Irennn

Ребята, в ы все конечно молодцы. но конкурчы уже старые. хочется новенького что-нибудь

----------


## Януська

*Irennn*,
 новенькое только за деньги :biggrin: , а задаром думаем сами и старенькое перерабатываем.

----------


## naatta

> Да, уж!!! А потом еще нужно сказать, что внезапно двери в норку закрылись, и что бы женщины ноги сдвинули, типа хомячка двери придавили


А потом устроить гонки между хомячками, сидящими в норках с закрытыми дверями.:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> конкурчы уже старые. хочется новенького что-нибудь


 А в "Креативе" что, тоже старенькое все?

----------


## naatta

Из новенького - вот, *хомячки*, пожалуйста!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

QUOTE=Irennn]но конкурчы уже старые. хочется новенького что-нибудь[/QUOTE]

:redface: Ну-ну! Я, например, на форуме встретила такие конкурсы, описание которых не видела ни в одной книжке (а у меня их достаточно...).
На форуме есть новенькие, которые сразу приходят со своими фишками и изюминками... Им - респект и уважуха... :Aga:

----------


## maxcimum

> Ребята, в ы все конечно молодцы. но конкурчы уже старые. хочется новенького что-нибудь


Яна правильно сказала. Мы здесь не для того, чтобы выдавать гениальные мысли тем, кто случайно забрел в поисках супер-идей... И темы типа "Ну дайте же уже креативу..." не вызовут желания написать дополнительные идеи на ваш выбор...
Не можете сами придумать? Не нравится то, что здесь? Покупайте сценарии за деньги. сейчас полно таких услуг...

----------


## ruslava

> А потом устроить гонки между хомячками, сидящими в норках с закрытыми дверями.:biggrin:


Чей хомячек дольше всех просидит в норке.... Итоги подведем в конце вечера...:biggrin:

----------


## Анюша

Да.... Хомячки - хит сизона!!!!! У все вызвали бурю фантазии....

----------


## Ильич

*maxcimum*,
СПАСИБО! Этот тост искал года два....

----------


## Ильич

> Ребята, в ы все конечно молодцы. но конкурчы уже старые. хочется новенького что-нибудь


Хочется - придумай!
На халяву новенькое не получается как то.. вот уже 18 лет пробую и не получается.....

----------


## maxcimum

> *maxcimum*,
> СПАСИБО! Этот тост искал года два....


Ильич, о каком тосте идет речь? Про мужчин, которые стоя пьют?

----------


## Ильич

АГА!

----------


## maxcimum

Ильич, ну так почаще пишите в теме "Ищу, прошу, ПОМОЖИТЕ!!!" мы вам и не такое найдем  :Pivo:

----------


## optimistka17

Появилась у меня мысль на детских праздниках сделать не "Угадай, мелодию". А "Угадай из какого мультика фраза?". 
Начала собирать , что же есть в интернете... Собралась небольшая подборочка.Правда все фразы из Простоквашино, Леопольда да Карлсона. Остальное,-совсем чуть-чуть А вот теперь думаю,что такой конкурс можно ведь и со взрослыми проводить. А как вы думаете, уважаемые форумчане?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А вот теперь думаю,что такой конкурс можно ведь и со взрослыми проводить.


Да конечно же можно! Ведь многие детские идут и для взрослых. Только мультфильмы современные не все взрослые знают. А если их ещё разбавить извесными фразами из фильмов?

----------


## Раюшка

А у меня в нарезках, взятых с форума, - фразы тоКА из советских мультиков, которых современные дети могут и не знать, а мы как раз на этих мультах и выросли...

----------


## Орбита

*optimistka17*,

Я часто такое делала. Вопросики из сказок и мультиков. Взрослые с удовольствием играют. Будет время, я наберу викторинку.

----------


## Ильич

У меня есть подборка песенок из фильмом и кинофильмов детских.. на копрпоративах на бешеное ура идет...

----------


## Буря

Всем-всем-всем Огромное Спасибо!!!:rolleyes:  :Vah:   :Ok:

----------


## Djazi

> У меня есть подборка песенок из фильмом и кинофильмов детских.. на копрпоративах на бешеное ура идет...
> __________________


Владимир Ильич,  может в коробочку забросите тогда? :flower:

----------


## Януська

У Ильича игривое настроение, он в новом амплуаааааа :biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

*Djazi*,
Все песни 103 метра избранное 47 метров ни мне закачать ни вам выкачать... Порубить бы на досуге....

----------


## Djazi

> Все песни 103 метра избранное 47 метров ни мне закачать ни вам выкачать... Порубить бы на досуге....


Ды, ладно, выкачиваю и по  нескольку  ГБ ,только,  конечно , разбитые на архивы.  Долго, но  выкачать можно  за пару дней. Так что  если вдруг появится время, может зальёте?

----------


## syaonka

А я со спичками делаю следующий конкурс: надеваем на нос верхнюю часть коробка , основательно так надеваем , и потом просим снять без рук , только мышцами лица.Такие уморительные рожицы получаются! И хохот стоит!

----------


## tolyanich

> Появилась у меня мысль на детских праздниках сделать не "Угадай, мелодию". А "Угадай из какого мультика фраза?". 
> Начала собирать , что же есть в интернете... Собралась небольшая подборочка.Правда все фразы из Простоквашино, Леопольда да Карлсона. Остальное,-совсем чуть-чуть А вот теперь думаю,что такой конкурс можно ведь и со взрослыми проводить. А как вы думаете, уважаемые форумчане?


Если  у  кого  нет ,  то  можно   здесь  скачать. Цитаты -перлы из  фильмов  и  мультфильмов

----------


## tolyanich

> Предлагаю рассмотреть тему конкурсов и приколов, не требующих реквизита вообще или требующих реквизита легко изготавливаемого либо подбираемого из подручного материала, а также реквизита, небольшого по массе и объёму. Я думаю, такой материал будет всем полезен. У кого что есть по этой теме - давайте здесь обмениваться такой информацией. Я, когда соберусь с мыслями, выложу тоже.
> 
> Думаю, что общение в этой теме сохранит нам хоть немного здоровья, ведь ношение тяжёлых сумок не идёт на пользу! Особенно это касается прекрасной половины!


Я  только  такие   конкурсы  и  провожу.  А  ещё  знаю  ведущих,  которые  по  5  огромных  сумок  реквизита  привозят,  но  по  моим  наблюдениям всё это  возится  "прозапас." и  практически не  используется.

----------


## Тolyаnich

> Проводила недавно на юбилее конкурс - каждому по букве, из букв слово сложить. Команда мужчин против женщин. Набор букв - "портос", задание такое: "это дело серъёзное, им нужно заниматься". Мужчины спокойно выкладывают слово "спорт", а дамы лихорадочно пытаются выложить "секс" - и так удивляются, что букв не хватат. У кого что болит....:biggrin:


 У  кого  какие  варианты  этой  игры?  Поделитесь пожалуйста. :Oj:   Или  может    уже  есть  на  форуме? Подскажите  где  искать.

Я делал  для  новогодних  ёлок, а   для  свадеб  руки  не дошли. В  новогоднем  варианте  у  меня  загадки на  тему зимы.

----------


## Масяня

*Тolyаnich*,
 Доска объявлений: стр. 177 пост 2648, 2649, 2651

----------


## Раюшка

Толяныч, я не смотрела ссылки, которые дала Светочка, извини, если выложенный материал будет совпадать... Просто я себе в рабочую папку сохранила то, что выкладывала Вета, а теперь копирую и кидаю сюда.

Итак, выстраиваем две команды лицом друг к другу (на расстоянии) с буквами слова МОЛОДОЖЕНЫ. Почему напротив, а чтобы они зрительно видели буквы. Предлагаем им внимательно посмотреть на это слово и объясняем условия конкурса(вы его все знаете). Смотрят ровно столько, сколько вы объясняете условия.

Слово МОЛОДОЖЕНЫ.

Если у вас нету дома,
Пожары ему не страшны,
И жена не уйдет к другому,
Если у вас нет ЖЕНЫ.

Но жить без жены негоже,
И в этом уверены мы,
Где счастье – там брачное ЛОЖЕ,
И будете счастливы вы.

Если у вас нет собаки,
МОЖНО купить кота:
ДОЛЖНО что-то рядом тявкать
Жене веселей тогда.

Если у вас есть квартира,
Ее поменяйте на ДОМ,
Чтоб было наследство для внуков-
Беритесь за ДЕЛО вдвоем.

----------


## tolyanich

*svetlg2 * ,*Раюшка* Спасибо  :Drag 03:

----------


## Electrician

> А на этот конкурс реквизита не нужно совсем. Участники мужчины, молодые люди, человек пять. Для начала спрашиваю, как им нравится невеста, правда она очень хороша, как они думают легко ли нашей невесте сегодня быть такой красивой. А потом говорю, вот представьте себя на месте невесты. Даю им имена, поприкольней, можно из сериала, который сейчас идёт по телику. А потом они должны пантомимой изображать всё что я говорю:
> А конкурс называется "Утро невесты"


С Вашего позволения, попробую. Но уже падаю от смеха!!!




> Нашла вот такой текст, пока есть только одна идея, как обыграть: нарезать на части и раздать мужчинам для озвучки. Если будут др. идеи, с удовольствием поучаствую в креативе!
> *Почему за женщин мужчины пьют стоя?*


Супер текст!!!  Заходит на ура!!!




> Мужчины пьют стоя, а женщины? Хотите дорогие мужчины сейчас  я сделаю так, что женщины выпьют за вас стоя и вы мне все поставите "магарыч". И рассказываю притчу, когда мужчины попросили доброго волшебника сделать им идеальную женщину.


Спасибище за дополнение! Просто на УРА!!!

----------


## tolyanich

"Утро невесты" Можно  использвать  в  качестве  "наказания"  если  украдут  невесту  или   туфельку  :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Почему за женщин мужчины пьют стоя?


Еще один пункт

-Что бы разглядеть, достаточно ли закуски осталось на столе

----------


## Гайдуков Александр

"Утро" - проходит на ура! По поводу реквизита скажу, что он просто необходим! На видео смотриться эффектно. После первого обыгрывания с утреца помчался на базар. Перерыл кучу коробок с тряпьём, пока нашёл подходящие размеры стрингов и бюстгалтеров. И это того стоило.

Сделал стоп кадр с видео - не могу прикрепить!

----------


## tolyanich

Эстетично  ли? :smile:Не  каждая  невеста  настроена  на  такой  "романтический" тон(  трусы на  свадьбе:biggrin:).На  корпоративке   вполне ,  а  свадьба - это  святое :Oj:    Вобщем  мне  такие дела  не  очень  нравятся. Я понимаю,  что этим  легко  развеселить   народ, но можно  это  сделать  и  без применения  нижнего  белья. (ИМХО)
Не  сочтите  за  критику.

----------


## Гайдуков Александр

http://*********ru/258373.jpg

----------


## Ильич

> После первого обыгрывания с утреца помчался на базар. Перерыл кучу коробок с тряпьём, пока нашёл подходящие размеры стрингов и бюстгалтеров. И это того стоило.


Наверное это смешно....
Только без обид.
у нас бы меня взяли за руки и ноги и выкинули из ресторана.

----------


## Ильич

*Гайдуков Александр*,
Саша, посмотрите мою работу и оцение ее
как с Вашей точки зрения..
http://rutube.ru/tracks/719692.html?...2605363d0197d5
Я правда стринги тоже применюю один раз в конкурсе Димины трусы. Но я их ни на что и ни на кого не одеваю...

----------


## Гайдуков Александр

> Эстетично  ли? :smile:Не  каждая  невеста  настроена  на  такой  "романтический" тон. Я понимаю,  что этим  легко  развеселить   народ, но можно  это  сделать  и  без применения  нижнего  белья. (ИМХО)
> Не  сочтите  за  критику.


Да нет проблем!
Смотря как это всё приподнесёте. :wink: Если сделать упор "А вот так Оля Пупкина стинги одевает! Тогда точно только ногами и только вперёд.
Я после мини интерьвью с друзьями жениха сразу перевожу стрелки, на то, через, что приходиться пройти представительнице слабого пола, чтобы нравиться нам.
Ну а дальше, представье что вы........... !!!

----------


## Гайдуков Александр

> *Гайдуков Александр*,
> Саша, посмотрите мою работу и оцение ее
> как с Вашей точки зрения..
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/719692.html?...2605363d0197d5


Ильич! А что, закачивать Демо-ролик? Или что-то другое?

В отпуске приходиться довольствоваться мобильным инетом - скорость: "КАРАУЛ!!!"

----------


## tolyanich

*Гайдуков Александр * :wink:  :Pivo:

----------


## tolyanich

> Наверное это смешно....
> Только без обид.
> у нас бы меня взяли за руки и ноги и выкинули из ресторана.


Предварительно  одев   в  стринги  и  бюстгалтер.  Наверно  это  было  бы  смешно :biggrin:

----------


## Марисоль

Ильич! Посмотрела... поняла ... Учиться, учиться, учиться ... у ВАС!
Спасибо!!!

----------


## lesyanew

*Ильич*,
Посмотрела ролик ваш, ЗДОРОВО! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Гайдуков Александр

Посмотрел ролик!
Великолепные артистичные данные, прекрасно поставленная речь и ещё множество достоинств, которые я успел рассмотреть в небольшом видео.
Ильич, вы правильно подметили "У нас бы....". Мы люди, разных географических областей, укладом жизни, ценами и обычаями. Но всеми нами движет одна цель - подарить людям настоящий праздник.
Настоящего тамаду видно сразу - озорной огонёк в глазах, живое лицо,
он как будто "в доску свой" но без лишнего панибратства и фамильярности. Как говориться "держит дистанцию".
Провинциальная и городская свадьба для меня совершенно разные вещи, разный стиль общения с народом и динамикой проведения. Бывает пока едешь 120 км до Астрахани на следующую свадьбу успеваешь сменить образ и вперёд снова на сцену.
А в целом работа очень понравилась!  :Ok:  

Газ не отрежем! :biggrin:

----------


## Януська

*Ильич*,
 безусловно МАСТЕР! Что то мне понравилось, что то нет, но профессионализм неоспорим. Особенно понравился поставленный звучный голос, у меня с этим проблемы, стараюсь работать над этим, пока не очень получается. То что не понравилось описывать не буду, так как не могу в портивовес свое видео выложить, а говорить голословно не хочу. В целом, Ильич - МОЛОДЕЦ! Хоть мне особо поучиться нечему, но посмотрела с большим удовольствием!

----------


## Лорик Юрина

> Наверное это смешно....
> Только без обид.
> у нас бы меня взяли за руки и ноги и выкинули из ресторана.


Ильич, не верю вам! Я бы тоже не использовала нижнее бельё, весь интерес в пантомиме, но такие громкие фразы : выгнали из ресторана - смешно. Такое ощущение, что вы ведёте свадьбу в Белом Доме, не меньше. Запорожье - это таже провинция. И народ ,самый простецкий,такой , как на вашем видео, падал бы со стульев от смеха.Только мы сами себе можем что-то запретить , в соответствии с нашими вкусами.

----------


## Гайдуков Александр

Моя жена тоже своё мнение выразила. Идущее в разрез с моим. Я сказал, что оценивал только тамаду, а не сценарий свадьбы. И здесь без реплики не обошлось.

Постараюсь связаться с клиентами, взять диск с аналогичной свадьбой.
Ресторан сильно напомнил наш,- Астраханскую "Волжанку", народу было человек 160 не меньше. В начале помпезные "танцы у костра", и неожиданное для всех продолжение.

Как здорово, что все мы здесь, на сайте собрались!!

----------


## Ильич

> Провинциальная и городская свадьба для меня совершенно разные вещи, разный стиль общения с народом и динамикой проведения. Бывает пока едешь 120 км до Астрахани на следующую свадьбу успеваешь сменить образ и вперёд снова на сцену


Я с такой же программой выезжаю и в область и представь себе не вижу разницы между провинцией и городом. Мы сами опускаем планку и находим оправдание - дескать народ у нас дикий.... Вопрос вечный что было первым курица или яйцо? Бытие формирует сознание (по Марксу) или сознание способно перестроить бытие? Рекбус Кроксворд.....

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич, не верю вам! Я бы тоже не использовала нижнее бельё, весь интерес в пантомиме, но такие громкие фразы : выгнали из ресторана - смешно. Такое ощущение, что вы ведёте свадьбу в Белом Доме, не меньше. Запорожье - это таже провинция. И народ ,самый простецкий,такой , как на вашем видео, падал бы со стульев от смеха.Только мы сами себе можем что-то запретить , в соответствии с нашими вкусами.


Был реальный случай когда папа жениха взял за ухо креативного молодого ведущего и вывел нафик из зала на 15 той минуте свадьбы. Был второй реальный случай когда женился наш олтличный ведущий  Саша Гончаров. После одного часа ведения попросили ведущего вон. Мы может географически не столица.. но публика у нас... весьма бывает привередлива... Верь не верь, приезжай проверь....

----------


## Ильич

> То что не понравилось описывать не буду, так как не могу в портивовес свое видео выложить, а говорить голословно не хочу.


Очень прошу, что не понравилось скинь в личку...! Критика она возвращает на землю и заставляет шевелиться. А видео выложи, хочется одним глазком глянуть кака ты? Така как я себе придумал или друга? В Крыму то не увидимся... а жаль я так надеялся...

----------


## Гайдуков Александр

> Я с такой же программой выезжаю и в область и представь себе не вижу разницы между провинцией и городом. Мы сами опускаем планку и находим оправдание - дескать народ у нас дикий....


А я о программе не замолвил не слово!
Моя малая родина составляет 33723 человека - это население всего района. И я, наоборот, с посёлка выезжаю в город. Что касается планки с потоком 60 свадеб в год, её приходиться постоянно поднимать.
А по поводу "дикие" - скажу, что у меня к местным больше симпатии, чем к горожанам. Хотя бы потому, что у них нет такого выпендрёжа, на лицах.

----------


## Курица

Вот парочка приколов с моб.телефонами:1) прошу после тостов от "главных" людей(родителей и т.п.)поздравить наших молодых...по телефону. Кто первый дозвонится до Жениха, кто - до Невесты? Начинается марафон, а потом - разговор по телефону - поздравление.Кажется - глупость. Но всем весело. 
2)"НОВОРУССКИЕ ГОНКИ" телефоны ставим на режим вибрации, две доски(полки) от книжного шкафа, две толстых книги, чтоб они были под углом чуть меньше 45 градусов, и...! тел.- за невесту, другой - за жениха. Чей придет первым -тому и главой семьи быть. Двигаться они начинают от звонков. Надо только дома потренироваться, чтобы правильный угол был, и класть на центр. Прикольно...

----------


## Масяня

вчера по СТС была моя любимая программа "Хорошие шутки" Михаила Шатц и Татьяны. Обожаю. Один из конкурсов наш любимый крокодил "Объясни слово", только осложнённый тем, что одновременно ты повторяешь за другим движения, не сбиваясь. Показываюшим движения был Егор Дружинин, а объясняющей слова своей команде жена Антона Комолова, забыла как её. ЗАЛ ПРОСТО ЛЕЖАЛ от смеха. Это было нечто. А когда вышел на сцену мальчик из "Кадетства" уже шевелиться никто не смог. Потому как Егор выдавал такие Па....

----------


## naatta

Это не конкурс, а просто развлекалка, беготня под музыку "змейкой". 
Выстраиваются сперва все девочки, во главе с невестой, за ними все мальчики. Руки кладем на плечи впередистоящего. Сейчас все будут бегать по кругу за невестой, и отвечать на мои вопросы. Внимание! На все мои вопросы девочки должны отвечать только – да, а мальчики  только – нет. Понятно? Побежали!

- Девочки, вам мальчики нравятся? (да)
- Мальчики, а вам девочки? (нет)
- Девочки, вы хотите замуж? (да)
- Мальчики, а вы хотите жениться? (нет)
- Девочки, вы пришли сюда со своими мальчиками? (да)
- Мальчики, а вы уйдете со своими девочками? (нет)
- Девочки, вы обиделись? (да)
- Мальчики, вы их хотя бы проводите? (нет)
- Девочки, вы мальчиков любите? (да)
- Мальчики, а вы девочек любите? (нет)
- Тогда зачем же вы за ними бегаете?
- Мальчики разбирайте себе девочек, и приглашайте их на танец, тем более, что сейчас будет медленный танец!
Идет всегда неплохо, если только мальчики не начинают придуряться, и орать во время своего ответа "да".

----------


## Надечка

Друзья! Делюсь на правах новичка. Помните детский конкурс со стульчиками? (там где детей на одного больше, чем стульев). Так вот, вместо стульев - мужчины, вместо детей - женщины. И вперед!!! Только вот женщины должны не садиться на мужчин, а запрыгивать на руки стоящим мужчинам. Та женщина, которая не успела, в качестве поощрения забирает с собой любого понравившегося мужчину. Пропорция соблюдается... Всегда на "Ура!" С визгами и хохотом.

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

> Вот парочка приколов с моб.телефонами:1) прошу после тостов от "главных" людей(родителей и т.п.)поздравить наших молодых...по телефону. Кто первый дозвонится до Жениха, кто - до Невесты? Начинается марафон, а потом - разговор по телефону - поздравление.Кажется - глупость. Но всем весело.


Да. интересно! Я такой прикол с телефонами провожу на юбилее. Кто первый дозвонился до именинника, тот получает приз и звание "Самый мобильный друг" Тоже проходит живо.

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

> вчера по СТС была моя любимая программа "Хорошие шутки" Михаила Шатц и Татьяны. Обожаю.


Я тоже обожаю эту передачу, мне кажется это сейчас самая умная, интеллигентная юмористическая передача. Я от туда слизала конкурс "Апож", иногда на корпаративах и юбилеях провожу, проходит на "Ура!", но только не в совсем пьяных компаниях. А ещё конкурс "Реклама" : на спины участникам вешаю рисунки( мужчине-бутылку водки; женщине- большую клизму). даю им в руки "рыбу" с началом предложений, они не знают, что у них висит на спине и поехали- рекламируйте данный продукт. У кого оригинальнее и смешнее, тому приз.

----------


## Kaplya neba

Часто провожу на банкетах, юбилеях, свадьбах, игру, которая называется "Ирония судьбы". Приглашаю три-четыре пары и говорю о том, что сегодня нас в этом зале собрало определенное событие. На самом деле, по иронии судьбы мы встречаем дорогих нам людей в разных местах. И затем парам говорю на ушко место, где они познакомились. Задача играющих без слов разыграть сценку знакомства, а задача зрителей - угадать это место. Музыкальное сопровождение - "Ирония судьбы" из одноименного фильма, ремикс. Призы получают все играющие, можно наградить еще и самую артистичную пару. Лучше всего эта игра проводится во второй половине застолья, когда гости уже более раскованные.

----------


## Альфия Гумерова

всем БААААЛЬШОЙ привет из Казахстана - Атырау! Тоже веселю народ в свободное время от основной работы!!!! Вы все молодцы, выдумщики такие! попозже и я что - нибудь подкину... :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Апож", иногда на корпаративах и юбилеях провожу, проходит на "Ура!",


Ну не смотрю я СТС - нету его в моем Солнечном Скобаристане :mad: ( т.е. наверняка есть, но не в моем ТИЛИВИЗИРе... А про "Апож" узнать хочется...
Просветите "т у н д р у"... :Aga:

----------


## Марисоль

*Курица*,
 Вредной Курице расскажу про "АПОЖ" 
Необходимо : 2 игрока, компьютер и опытный пользователь, наушники.
Первый игрок надевает наушники и слушает громкий музон, дабы не подслушать  происходящее. А происходит вот что - второй игрок напевает
куплетик любой песенки, а человек за компьютером это записывает. 
Затем расворачивает запись  и дает прослушать освобожденному от наушников игроку. Тот слушает эту абракадабру и по частям пытается ее воспроизвести. Человек за компом все это прилежно записывает , а затем снова разворачивает. И игрок под номером один должен угадать песню! 
Получается забавно! Я пробовала!

----------


## KAlinchik

если б еще где-то програмку  для переворота голосов для  чайников найти :rolleyes:

----------


## Breseida

Я провожу следующий конкурс без реквизита. После медляка приглашаю остатся 6 девушек и 5 мужчин. Участники танцуют под музыку, как только она прекратилась мужчина должен схватить любую понравившуюся девушку. Одна всегда остается, ей можно забрать любого молодого человека и они удаляются. Игра продолжается. В конце девушки сами прыгают на мужчин. Ту которую никто не захотел мужчины учавствующие в конкурсе должны по очереде поносить на руках .

----------


## Марисоль

*KAlinchik*,
С удовольствием бы подсказала, но этим занимается сын, а он сейчас уехал на две недели, если не горит, то позже подскажу. Или можно поинтерсоваться у спецов. Например Толяныч часто у нас тусуется .
Толяныч! Помоги несмышленым:frown:

----------


## Spring

*KAlinchik*,
Как чайник чайнику даю ссылочку:

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/windows

Программа простая и понятная. Загружаешь песенку, открываешь эффекты. Там прямо так и написано "разворот". И все дела. Удачи!

Кстати, конкурс по типу АПОЖа можно проводить и проще: давать послушать предварительно подготовленные фрагменты. Задача игроков угадать первоисточник.

----------


## Раюшка

> Часто провожу на банкетах, юбилеях, свадьбах, игру, которая называется "Ирония судьбы". Приглашаю три-четыре пары и говорю о том, что сегодня нас в этом зале собрало определенное событие. На самом деле, по иронии судьбы мы встречаем дорогих нам людей в разных местах. И затем парам говорю на ушко место, где они познакомились. Задача играющих без слов разыграть сценку знакомства, а задача зрителей - угадать это место. Музыкальное сопровождение - "Ирония судьбы" из одноименного фильма, ремикс. Призы получают все играющие, можно наградить еще и самую артистичную пару. Лучше всего эта игра проводится во второй половине застолья, когда гости уже более раскованные.


Марина, спасибо, сохранила себе в папку!

----------


## tolyanich

> *KAlinchik*,
> С удовольствием бы подсказала, но этим занимается сын, а он сейчас уехал на две недели, если не горит, то позже подскажу. Или можно поинтерсоваться у спецов. Например Толяныч часто у нас тусуется .
> Толяныч! Помоги несмышленым:frown:


Есть  упрощённая  версия этого конкурса.Нужно просто  выставлять перевёрнутые  песни,   а участники   конкурса  или   все  гости должны  угадать песню  или  исполнителя. Если  этого  материала  нет  ,  могу  заняться

----------


## KAlinchik

> Если этого материала нет , могу заняться


 :Aga:

----------


## tolyanich

ок

----------


## tolyanich

*Трек№1*

----------


## tolyanich

*Трек№2*

----------


## tolyanich

Воспроизводить  треки  пока  не  угадают,  если  нет версий, давать  подсказки. Сейчас  продолжу

----------


## tolyanich

*трек  3*

----------


## KAlinchik

*tolyanich*,
 Не могу скачать :frown: 
Просють пароль

----------


## Раюшка

> Просють пароль


А пароль, наверное... "апож" наоборот...:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

*трек№4*

----------


## tolyanich

> А пароль, наверное... "апож" наоборот...:biggrin:


Без  наоборот:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> *tolyanich*,
>  Не могу скачать :frown: 
> Просють пароль


Ага! 1,3 скачались. А на 2 пароль. За 1 и 3 -  :Pivo:

----------


## tolyanich

А за  2 и  4  :Pivo:   :Pivo:   тогда  сажу  пароль :tongue: :biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

*трек№5*

----------


## Ольвия

> А за  2 и  4    тогда  сажу  пароль :tongue: :biggrin:


 :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   Это за все 4 сразу!!!

----------


## Ольвия

А 2 и 4 - это загадки для нас? Толяныч, подскажи правильные названия песен. А то слова только крутятся в голове, а названия не скумекаю. 2-Меладзе, 4-Пугачева.

----------


## tolyanich

пароль  *апож*

----------


## tolyanich

> А 2 и 4 - это загадки для нас? Толяныч, подскажи правильные названия песен. А то слова только крутятся в голове, а названия не скумекаю. 2-Меладзе, 4-Пугачева.


Во-первых   я   сам  уже  не  помню :Vah:  :biggrin:  Я же   сижу   режу-переворачиваю. Потом   сверю,  скажу. Но я  хотел  чтоб  вы  сами попробовали  угадать, хотя-бы  исполнителей,  чтоб  понять, смогут  ли  люди  угадать на  мероприятии
Во-вторых  заодно  поиграем :biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

*трек№6*

----------


## tolyanich

*трек№7*

Ну  и  думаю, что  достаточно. После  каждой  угаданной  песни  можно  под  аплодисменты  угадавшим включать  оригинал(неперевёрнутую песню)

----------


## KAlinchik

2- Меладзе. Салют Вера
3. Сердючка Гоп, гоп
4. Пугачева. Жизнь не возможно повернуть назад Старинные часы
5. Витас. Опера 
6. Боярский. Зеленоглазое такси
7.Газманов. Ясные дни

----------


## tolyanich

> 2- Меладзе. Салют Вера
> 3. Сердючка Гоп, гоп
> 4. Пугачева. Жизнь не возможно повернуть назад Старинные часы


 :Ok:     Приз в  студию!:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## tolyanich

А  1-й  трек?

----------


## KAlinchik

> После каждой угаданной песни можно под аплодисменты угадавшим включать оригинал(неперевёрнутую песню)


Толяныч, боюсь, наглею...
Но можно попросить те самые отрывки в оригинале, а то я не умею песни резать...

----------


## KAlinchik

> А 1-й трек?


Леонтьев. Ты меня не забывай!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Приз в студию!


Вот в качестве приза мою предыдущую просьбу:wink: :biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> Толяныч, боюсь, наглею...
> Но можно попросить те самые отрывки в оригинале, а то я не умею песни резать...


 Делаю

----------


## tolyanich

> Леонтьев. Ты меня не забывай!


Ну  молодчина :biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Во-первых   я   сам  уже  не  помню :biggrin:  Я же   сижу   режу-переворачиваю. Потом   сверю,  скажу. Но я  хотел  чтоб  вы  сами попробовали  угадать, хотя-бы  исполнителей,  чтоб  понять, смогут  ли  люди  угадать на  мероприятии
> Во-вторых  заодно  поиграем :biggrin:


У меня, кроме 2 и 4, все названия видны на Winampe.:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> У меня, кроме 2 и 4, все названия видны на Winampe.


Уууууу, Оль! Какая ты хитрая...

----------


## tolyanich

> У меня, кроме 2 и 4, все названия видны на Winampe.:biggrin:


Я теги  не  удалял :Aga:   А названия  в  обратную  сторону  написаны?:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

*KAlinchik *  Остальные  будем  угадывать?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Остальные будем угадывать?


Остальные - это какие?:eek:

----------


## tolyanich

> Остальные - это какие?:eek:


А,   я  прозевал,  сорри :biggrin: 

Только №5 не  правильно :Ha:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Только №5 не правильно


Так Витас же...
 Только может правильное название ОПЕРА № 2

----------


## tolyanich

> Так Витас же...
>  Только может правильное название ОПЕРА № 2


Вот  теперь правильно :biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

*KAlinchik*Нарезки  ищите   в  личку. Кому  ещё  нужны,  пишите  здесь

----------


## Зажигалочка

А у меня такая выпивалочка есть, если одобрите
Твердой чтоб была походка
Из наперстка пейте водку.

Чтоб плясали ножки
Выпейте из ложки.

Чтоб ни в чем не подкачали
Пейте вы из ложки чайной.

Будьте крепки, не болейте –
Из ведерка водку пейте.

Удивляете вы нас –
Из пробки пьете третий раз.

Повезло сегодня малость – 
Пить из блюдца вам досталось.

За счастливые деньки
Из половника хлебни.

Кое-что для вас нашлось –
Из кулечка пить пришлось.

Выпейте сейчас с руки
Поддержите, мужики.

За характер золотой
Из банки выпейте пивной.

Вам глотнуть три разика
Из большого тазика.

Счастья в жизни вам семейной
Из чашки выпейте кофейной.

Что-то вы не очень пьяны
Вот на выбор вам стаканы.

Чтоб не кушать вам таблетки
Капнем в ротик из пипетки.

Чтобы быть всегда здоровым
Глоток из бани пол-литровой.

Чтоб любила вас жена
Из бокала пьем до дна.

Хотите ль вы иль не хотите
Из шарика воздушного хлебните.

За счастье своей милочки
Хлебните из бутылочки.

Вам любимейшей подружке
Выпить надо с пивной кружки.

Хотите денег пол мешка?
Выпить надо из горшка.

Чтобы не остаться с носом
Надо выпить из подноса

Чтоб не залететь от финна
Буду пить я из графина

Буду смачной как матрешка
Выпью-ка из поварешки

----------


## KAlinchik

*tolyanich*,
 Спасибо! :Pivo:  
 все получила!

----------


## tolyanich

> *tolyanich*,
>  Спасибо! 
>  все получила!


 Удачи

----------


## skomorox

*tolyanich*,
 и мне на мыло зашлите оригинальные нарезки к этой игре, битте! У меня комп пишет, что иностранный трафик превышает российский и хрен вам, дорогая фрау, а не нарезочки, только под номером 6 и 7 скачались. Остальные не даёт, жмот.

----------


## tolyanich

*skomorox *  На  мыло не  получится,  архив  12  мб. Пробовал,  не  отправляется

----------


## skomorox

*tolyanich*,
 а как тогда лучше?:frown:

----------


## tolyanich

> *tolyanich*,
>  а как тогда лучше?:frown:


Залил  в  другой  обменник

----------


## skomorox

*tolyanich*,
 всё скачалось преотлично, никаких проблем. Спасибо. Толяныч, извини за наглость, а можно ещё туда закачать и нормальные варианты этих композиций, чтобы народу можно было убедиться, что правильно угадали??? Только, не пинай больно:o.j:

----------


## tolyanich

*skomorox*Ссылка   в личке

----------


## skomorox

*tolyanich*,
 спасибо. Всё скачалось. Видимо, этот сайт для иностранцев даёт скачать один разок, а потом на часик отправляет отдохнуть и потом - снова можно один разок. Дозируют, типа - хорошего по-маленьку. Ещё раз - кучу СПАСИБ!!! :flower:   :Pivo:

----------


## tolyanich

По  просьбам    в  личке  ссылка  на   нарезки  не переделанных песен

----------


## цветок

> По просьбам в личке ссылка на нарезки не переделанных песен


Пожалуйста и мне пароль.Спасибо.

----------


## tolyanich

> Пожалуйста и мне пароль.Спасибо.


Какой  пароль? Пароль нужен  только  на  пару  треков  "перевёртышей",  он 2  раза  в  теме   указан. Ну  Бог  троицу  любит. Пароль *апож*

----------


## WISCHNJA

Ребята, привет ! А  новеньких  принимаете ? :Vah:

----------


## ZORG88_07

> Ребята, привет ! А  новеньких  принимаете ?


 -Ну, если меня приняли с таким торсом, то Вас - сам Бог велел!

----------


## WISCHNJA

Спасибочки на  тёплом  слове ! А  на  счёт  торса - это  вы  зряkuku

----------


## Курица

> Ребята, привет ! А новеньких принимаете


...У тебя глаза, как вишни.
Я люблю их. Вишни то есть.
Наградил тебя Всевышний
Обо мне не беспокоясь.
У тебя глаза,как вишни.
Только хмуриться не надо.
Очень жаль, что эти вишни
Эх, да из чужого сада...
Вспомнилось когда-то читанное по ассоциации с Вашим:rolleyes:, мадемуазель, ником...Милости просим к нашему шалашу!

----------


## WISCHNJA

[QUOTE=Зажигалочка;1348591]А у меня такая выпивалочка есть, если одобрите
Твердой чтоб была походка
Из наперстка пейте водку.

 Я  эту  выпивалку  тоже  использую  на  свадьбах  при  выкупе туфельки , если  всё  ещё  и  коментировать  то  смехуууууууу!!!! :Ok:

----------


## ZORG88_07

> Спасибочки на  тёплом  слове ! А  на  счёт  торса - это  вы  зряkuku


Ну, хоть кому-то угодил! 
Ваще это - не я!

----------


## Раюшка

> меня приняли с таким торсом,


У нас бабский батальон... МужикоФФ мало, харчами перебирать не приходиЦЦа...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

Млиннн, сейчас обратила внимание на то, в КАКОЙ теме мы тут про торсы пишем.... :Vah: :biggrin:
Я даже сначала не обратила внимания, думала, что мы в беседке находимся... Ну фффсё... потеря ориентации...:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> Пожалуйста и мне пароль.Спасибо.


Получилось?

----------


## Andrewсик

Хочу поделиться фишкой, может для кого-то она с бородой, а для кого-то окажется новой. Когда дело на свадьбе доходит до тоста за невесту, показываю жениху и гостям листок с нарисованной на нём принцессой. Ассоциирую эту принцессу с невестой, мол так же молода, величава, красива. Спрашиваю жениха: любишь такую - люблю. Говорю, что время к нам беспощадно, и невеста через много лет может стать вот такой: переворачиваю листок на 180, а там изергиль. Спрашиваю: такую любить будешь? Гостям нравится, даже просят копию рисунка на память. Рисунок по ссылке: http://ibox.org.ua/~woran2008/

----------


## Элен

*Andrewсик*,
спасибо. Мы  в  детстве  сестре  на  свадьбу  подобное  рисовали,тогда  здОрово  всем  понравилось,по-моему,плакат  до  сих  пор  у  неё  хранится,а  как-бы  это  ещё  на  юбилее  использовать,чтоб  никого  не  обидеть? 
А,кое-что  крутится. Показать  красавицу - вот  такая  же  у  нас  и юбилярша -красивая,весёлая. А  что  будет  с  нашей  красавицей  через  пару  десятков  лет? Показать  с  другой  стороны...  нет,такой  наша ... не  станет  никогда,потому  что  с  этого  дня  с  её  лица  не  будет  сходить  улыбка,благодаря  вам,дорогие  гости. Так  выпьем  за  улыбку,она делает  чудеса.  И  можно  спеть  песню  "от  улыбки  станет  всем  светлей". Ну  как,можно  так?

----------


## Ладушка

*Andrewсик*,
 Дочке распечатала...  Вот тебе принцесса - раскрашивай. А она говорит: :Vah:  смотри мама - а так - баба -яга

----------


## Andrewсик

Да, я про невесту тоже всегда говорю, что такой она не станет, пот ому что в наше время есть салоны красоты, фитнес-клубы, солярии и жених не пожалеет никаких средств на вечную молодость невесты.

----------


## Andrewсик

:smile::smile::smile:

----------


## Элен

> Да, я про невесту тоже всегда говорю, что такой она не станет, пот ому что в наше время есть салоны красоты, фитнес-клубы, солярии и жених не пожалеет никаких средств на вечную молодость невесты.


Точно! Ещё  какой-нибудь  гутшайн (блин,простите,не  знаю  как  это  на  русском  называется) подарить  на  салон  красоты... :Aga:  или  такой  интересный  наборчик  из  подручных  средств  организовать. Например,вместо  крема  от  морщин - баночку  сметаны,вместо  массажного  ролика - толкушку  какую-нибудь.Может  вместе  придумаем  в  стишках  или  у  кого  есть  что  такое  уже?

----------


## HAMMER

Люди! Человеки! Помогите! Грядёт свадьба на пару сотен человекоФФ. Я уже сто лет такие большие свадьбы не вела. Ещё и два дня!!! Компания обещает быть весёлой. Надо много конкурсов. Поделитесь пожалуйста кто чем может!

----------


## Януська

*HAMMER*,
 так ты не туда написала, иду в тему: Ищу, прошу, помогите...Там быстрее ответят.

----------


## Раюшка

> Надо много конкурсов. Поделитесь пожалуйста кто чем может!


А на форуме конкурсов практически нет, потому что никто ничем не делится... :Vah: :biggrin:
Наташ!!! Как говорится, доброе утро... :smile:Ты же вроде и не первый день на форуме... Как пройдёт твоя нервЕнная дрожь - перелопать страницы форума, ты найдёшь конкурсов не много, а очень много, просто жутко много!!! И распишешь себе примерный план свадьбы... Удачи!!!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

с сайта Вожатый точка ру.
Титаник        
Написал Вожатый.ру     
Ведущий предлагает поставить новый фильм <Титаник>. Ведущий: <Давайте отправимся в морское путешествие на <Титанике>. Но не надо бояться, ведь этот корабль мы построим сами. Для этого мне понадобится ваша помощь>. Ведущий приглашает на сцену двух человек. Они будут бортами <Титаника>. Затем приглашается еще один актер. Ему достается роль шлюпки. Борта берутся за руки, шлюпка виснет у них на руках. Нос корабля должна украшать женская фигура, нужна девушка — УХ! Выходит девушка. Затем приглашаются два высоких человека, им предстоит быть трубами на корабле. Корабль построен, но не оснащен. Очень важно не забыть взять сигнальную ракету. На эту роль приглашается маленькая девушка, умеющая издавать громкий, пронзительный крик. Двое актеров в белом приглашаются на роль айсберга. Он встает на пути движения корабля. Наконец, приглашается пара, которой достается роль влюбленных. Влюбленные на носу корабля изображают сцену из фильма <Титаник> (полет на носу корабля над океаном). Он: <Trust me (верь мне)>. Она: <I trust you (я верю тебе)>. Ведущий: <Но тут:Корабль врезается в айсберг и раскалывается пополам (борта расцепляют руки, шлюпка падает на воду). На корабле паника (зрители кричат). Крысы убегают с корабля (зрители топают ногами). Взлетает сигнальная ракета>. Сигнальная ракета: <Help! Help!>. Ракета прыгает со стула и кричит. Ведущий: <А наши влюбленные спасаются на шлюпке. Счастливый конец все целуются>

----------


## Ольвия

> с сайта Вожатый точка ру.
> Титаник        
> Написал Вожатый.ру     
> Ведущий предлагает поставить новый фильм <Титаник>. Ведущий: <Давайте отправимся в морское путешествие на <Титанике>. Но не надо бояться, ведь этот корабль мы построим сами. Для этого мне понадобится ваша помощь>. Ведущий приглашает на сцену двух человек. Они будут бортами <Титаника>. Затем приглашается еще один актер. Ему достается роль шлюпки. Борта берутся за руки, шлюпка виснет у них на руках. Нос корабля должна украшать женская фигура, нужна девушка — УХ! Выходит девушка. Затем приглашаются два высоких человека, им предстоит быть трубами на корабле. Корабль построен, но не оснащен. Очень важно не забыть взять сигнальную ракету. На эту роль приглашается маленькая девушка, умеющая издавать громкий, пронзительный крик. Двое актеров в белом приглашаются на роль айсберга. Он встает на пути движения корабля. Наконец, приглашается пара, которой достается роль влюбленных. Влюбленные на носу корабля изображают сцену из фильма <Титаник> (полет на носу корабля над океаном). Он: <Trust me (верь мне)>. Она: <I trust you (я верю тебе)>. Ведущий: <Но тут:Корабль врезается в айсберг и раскалывается пополам (борта расцепляют руки, шлюпка падает на воду). На корабле паника (зрители кричат). Крысы убегают с корабля (зрители топают ногами). Взлетает сигнальная ракета>. Сигнальная ракета: <Help! Help!>. Ракета прыгает со стула и кричит. Ведущий: <А наши влюбленные спасаются на шлюпке. Счастливый конец все целуются>


А здесь "саундтрек" к фильму "Титаник"
http://webfile.ru/2134602

----------


## skomorox

*Ольвия*,



> А здесь "саундтрек" к фильму "Титаник"
> http://webfile.ru/2134602
> __________________


Классная песенка, как тут говорят - я валяюсь!!!!  :Ok: kuku

----------


## tataluna

Если я правильно поняла речь идёт о конкурсе где тамада подходит к гостю, а музыкант в это время включает отрывок из песни. 
Я обыгрываю это так:
надеваю белый халат и вхожу в зал, говорю скорую не вызывали? Может кому плохо стало? Гости отвечают по разному, но я говорю, что раз врач приехал, то надо всех осмотреть и главное определить что у кого на душе творится.
Вот тут и началось. Подхожу к кажому прикладываю к его груди слушалку, и слушаем что у кого болит, кто о чем мечтает.
в конце делаю заключение, что все безнадёжно здоровы и предлагаю тост за здоровье.

----------


## tataluna

НЕ переживай, чем больше гостей,тем легче с ними работать одни за столом, которые неподьёмные, а другие всегда с тобой в любых конкурсах. Для меня сложнее вести свадьбу в 30 человек.

----------


## tataluna

мне недавно предложили провести свадьбу, где жених, дружок и почти все гости окончили духовную семинарию.
я поначалу была в замешательстве, спросила совет у бывалых, пересмотрела все свои  конкурсы в смысле цензуры.
СВАДЬБА СОСТОЯЛАСЬ, ДА КАКАЯ, БЫЛО ОЧЕНЬ ВЕСЕЛО, ГОСТИ ОТРЫВАЛИСЬ НА ВСЮ КАТУШКУ.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ещё одна игра с сайта"вожатый.ру"
можно обыграть на любом мероприятии.и когда будет салют(как генеральную репетиции представят) либо если нет салюта-то тут же и организовать своими силами.кто попробует-отпишитесь,плиз.....не зря,мол старалась,выкладывала....
Салют        
Ведущий предлагает устроить в зале праздничный салют. Помогут в этом самые смелые зрители. На сцену приглашается два человека. Одному достается роль спичечного коробка, который стоит у правой кулисы близко к краю сцены, второму — роль спички. Стоя в середине сцены, спичка должна будет гордо прошагать до коробка и, чиркнув головой по коробку, загореться. Ведущий приглашает зрителя в ярко — красной одежде, который будет исполнять роль огонька. Следующие четыре зрителя становятся фитильком. Выстроившись в шеренгу, они стоят в середине сцены. Далее приглашается зритель на роль пушки. Разместившись у левой кулисы, пушка должна суметь громко сказать <бах>. И, наконец, из зала приглашаются 5–8 зрителей в ярких одеждах. Они приседают перед сценой кружком и после сигнала пушки должны будут встать со словами <тили-тили>, а зрители громко аплодируют. После репетиции устраивается салют, ведущий комментирует происходящее: <Гордая спичка шагает к коробку, чиркнув головкой по коробку, загорается, появляется огонек. Спичка с огоньком шагает к фитильку. Огонек бежит по фитильку к пушке. Пушка стреляет. Загорается салют под аплодисменты зрителей>.

----------


## klass

Я пробовала несколько раз  делать такой "Салют". Хорошо проходит под веселую и подогретую компанию (в иной -  вяленько, неэффектно, даже не спасает хорошая озвучка). Но не хватает чего-то в финале. Нужно какое-то продолжение, все это должно как-то фейерично закончиться, так как это действо проходит молниесносно, а народу занято много. Вот нужно как-то их занять в общее действо.  Я пока не придумала какое, потому отказалась от этого номера. Может, кого-нибудь озарит? Найдет эту самую изюминку? Вообще не плохая ведь штучка! 
А "Титаник" можно использовать как выкуп туфельки ими мест молодоженов.

----------


## KAlinchik

Девчонки! Спасибо за то, что натолкнулни єтот сайт.
 Вот еще оттуда:
Как чихает слон        
Написал Вожатый.ру     
Зал делится ведущим на три примерно равные части, затем каждой из частей предлагается свое слово, которое составляющие ее зрители должны научиться говорит хором дружно и громко. Слово для первой части — «Ящики!», для второй — «Хрящики!», а для третьей — «Потащили!». Каждая группа под руководством ведущего несколько раз репетирует проговаривание своего слова, затем по команде ведущего они все вместе громко произносят каждый свое. А затем.. ведущий, передразнивая диктора из программы в «Мире Животных», говорит: "Что ж, мои, маленькие друзья, мы услышали, как чихает слон, так что давайте пожелаем ему доброго здравия, а сами будем смотреть следующий номер нашей программы … ", и объявляется следующее выступление.

----------


## KAlinchik

Мужественные коллекционеры        
Написал Вожатый.ру     
Задание: Инсценируйте ситуацию, в которой коллекционер героическими усилиями спасает свою коллекцию. Покажите с помощью пантомимы:

Собирателя кактусов, когда в квартире среди зимы отключат центральное отопление.
Любителя аквариумных рыбок, когда в его самый большой аквариум со шкафа свалится кошка.
Собирателя марок, когда от сильнейшего порыва ветра все марки разлетятся по квартире.
Хозяина террариума, когда его пауки расползутся по дому.
Собирателя картин, когда в его квартиру протечёт вода от соседей сверху.

----------


## KAlinchik

Ах, реклама!        
Написал Вожатый.ру     
Задание: Вы устраиваетесь на работу. Принять Вас на работу смогут при одном условии: необходимо защитить, доказать значимость следующей продукции:

шила,
швабры,
противогазы,
трёхлитровые банки,
зубочистки.

----------


## KAlinchik

Гороскоп        
Написал Вожатый.ру     
Задание: Составить гороскоп для следующих сказочных героев:

Карлсона,
Красной Шапочки,
Баба — Яги,
Крокодила Гены,
Дюймовочки,
Мальвины,
Чебурашки,
Буратино.

----------


## KAlinchik

Озвученная картина        
Написал Вожатый.ру     
Задание: Попробуйте «озвучить» некоторые картины, причём сначала замрите, как персонажи на полотне, а затем побеседуйте между собой на тему, актуальную для героев картины:

«Запорожцы» И. Е. Репина;
«Охотники на привале» В. Г. Перова;
«Отдых после боя» Ю. М. Непринцева;
«Опять двойка» Ф. П. Решетникова;
«Выступление В. И. Ленина на III съезде комсомола» Б. В. Иогансона.

----------


## KAlinchik

Памятник пословице        
Написал Вожатый.ру     
Задание: Создайте памятник, который называется так:

«В споре рождается истина».
«Глаза боятся — руки делают».
«Не имей 100 рублей, а имей 100 друзей.
»Любви все возрасты покорны!"

----------


## KAlinchik

Новый календарь        
Написал Вожатый.ру     
Сегодня мы пользуемся календарём, который к нам пришёл из Древнего Рима. В этом календаре большинство названий месяцев — это всего-навсего порядковые числительные. Так, « сентябрь», обозначает « седьмой», а «декабрь» — «десятый» (год у римлян начинался с 1 марта). Но ведь это очень скучно!

Задание: Придумать новое, красивое название для месяцев: 

январь,
март,
июнь,
сентябрь,
ноябрь,
апрель.

----------


## KAlinchik

Замотало        
Написал Вожатый.ру     
Ведущий предлагает всем в зале представить себя… шарфами. Но шарфами не обычными, а умеющими выполнять целых две простые команды: замотало и размотало. По команде ведущего «Замотало!» все «шарфы» обнимают предмет или человека, которого назовет ведущий, по команде «Размотало!» — разводят руки в стороны. Дальше ведущий начинает всячески заматывать и разматывать шарфы, например, так:

— Замотало на себя… — размотало!
— Замотало на спинку переднего сиденья… — размотало!
— Замотало на руку соседа слева… — размотало!
— Замотало на соседа… — размотало!

И так далее.

----------


## KAlinchik

Охотники        
Написал Вожатый.ру     
Ведущий предлагает залу поохотится на льва. Для этого всем нужно просто повторять за ним слова и некоторые движения.

— Мы охотники на льва! — стучим себя кулаком в грудь.
— Не боимся мы его! — мотаем головой.
— У нас огромное ружье! — показываем руками что-то большое.
— И длинный меч! Ух! — на «Ух!» делаем вид, что рубим что-то мечом.
— Ой, что это?! — приставляем руку козырьком к глазам.

После того, как зал спросит «Что это?!», ведущий отвечает залу:

— Болото! Над ним не пролететь! (показывает руками обход поверху) Его не обойти! (показывает руками обход вокруг) Под ним не проползти! (показывает проползание под) Дорога напрямик!!! (показывает рукой вперед)

Затем весь зал вместе с ведущим идет по болоту, повторяя «Чап-чап-чап!» и хлюпая ладонями. Потом повторяем все сначала, но по дороге нам встречаются:

Лес. Говорим «Хрусть-хрусть-хрусть!» и руками раздвигаем ветки.
Море. Говорим «Буль-буль-буль!» и делаем вид, что плывем.
Пустыня. Говорим «Шшш-шшш-шш!» и делаем вид, что идем по пустыне.
И вот, наконец, сам лев: ведущий неожиданно кричит «Р-р-р-р!!!», все пугаются и в обратном порядке быстро-быстро убегают по пустыне, морю, лесу, болоту. Затем все отирают пот со лба, славно, мол, поохотились.

----------

Мусиенко (13.09.2016)

----------


## KAlinchik

Скачки        
Написал Вожатый.ру     
Ведущий, сидя на стуле, предлагает всем представить себе, что они участвуют в скачках. Дальше он рассказывает всем о том, что наши лошади умеют:

— Скакать.— быстро-быстро хлопает ладонями по коленям.
— Прыгать через препятствия.— поднимает обе руки вверх, а потом с размаху один раз хлопает ими по коленям.
— Идти по болоту.— мнет кулаками, щеки набрав в рот воздуха и издавая таким образом странные булькающие звуки.
— Скакать по камням.— стучит кулаками в грудь.
— Брести по зыбучему песку.— с силой сдавливает ладони друг с другом и снова расслабляет их, издавая некие «чпоки».

Итак, ведущий предлагает (не спеша хлопая по коленям) вывести лошадей на старт, затем командует, командует «На старт, внимание, марш!» и целый зал лошадей срывается с места в галоп, затем ведущий управляет процессом скачек периодически объявляя, где скачут лошади и подавая залу пример, наконец, ведущий говорит, что вот лошади вышли уже на финишную прямую, подгоняет всех скакать быстрее, еще быстрее, еще быстрее, и, когда напряжение достигает апогея, он вскакивает и кричит на весь зал: «Тихо!!!»… И, когда зал ошарашено замолкает, в полной тишине, прижав палец к рту, тихо произносит: «Дети спят…»

----------


## KAlinchik

Макраме        
Написал Вожатый.ру     
Ведущий предлагает всем в зале спеть песенку про макраме (искусство плетения из веревок, а также конечный продукт этого искусства) на всем знакомый мотив. Зал делится ведущим на четыре части: первая будет петь «Макраме!» и показывать руками в воздухе перед собой квадрат, вторая — «Заплетаю!» и заворачивать руками внутрь стороны квадрата, третья — «Расплетаю!» и совершать обратное действие, а четвертая — снова «Макраме!» и производить то же действие, что и первая. Затем поду руководством ведущего зал поет: «Макраме! Заплетаю — Расплетаю! Макраме! Макраме!» и так далее на мотив «Ameno».

----------


## KAlinchik

Регулятор громкости        
Написал Вожатый.ру     
Ведущий предлагает залу немножко пошуметь (по-орать или похлопать в ладоши), причем громкость шума должна соответствовать уровню поставленной горизонтально руки ведущего — когда рука опущена до конца, должно быть тихо, когда же в самом верху — наоборот, зал должен шуметь изо всех сил. Погоняв волну шума вверх вниз и подергав рукой туда-сюда, можно разделить зал на две половины, каждая из которых будет регулироваться одной из рук ведущего. Затем поэкспериментировать с совместной громкостью, а потом «затушить» шум и в тишине объявить следующий номер.

В эту игру полезно играть, когда зал уже устал и нужно его успокоить, все проорутся, и на некоторое время станет тихо.

----------


## KAlinchik

Параметрический заяц        
Написал Вожатый.ру     
Играющие встают в круг лицом внутрь. Ведущий предлагает всем выставить сжатые в кулак руки вперед, соединив между собой оттопыренные большие пальцы и соединив также оттопыренные в стороны мизинцы с мизинцами соседей. Кроме того, всем предлагается еще и встать при этом на одну ногу. После того, как все играющие примут соответствующее положение, ведущий объявляет, что сейчас все будут играть в параметрического зайца и, назвав по имени стоящего слева от него играющего, вежливо интересуется у него, не умеет ли тот играть в параметрического зайца, а если нет, то не будет ли для него трудно спросить следующего не умеет ли играть в параметрического зайца тот. Разумеется, стоящий слева играющий отвечает, что он, к сожалению не умеет, и точно так же спрашивает об этом следующего. Когда же вопрос возвращается по кругу обратно к ведущему, он, выдержав драматическую паузу, скорбным голосом отвечает, что он, к сожалению, тоже не умеет и ехидно интересуется у играющих, чего ж они, собственно, тут стоят.

----------


## ZORG88_07

> с сайта Вожатый точка ру.
> Титаник.... Счастливый конец все целуются>


 Ириша! Всё превосходно, только вот незадача: Вы не помните, как в бурных 90-х караоке тупо "съело" (и "отымело") музыкантов, даже неплохих...
Не станет ли "Вожатый точка ру" подобным аттракционом для тиражирования всяческой любительщины?!?

----------


## Иринка Бафф

я вот не стала перепечатывать ВСЕ конкурсы  с этого сайта-поверьте их немало,ссылку указала,потому что при перепечатывании указывать ссылку-это так сказать негласная интернетовская этика...НО...сайт-то детский....и конкурсы там ....всё -таки для детей....титаник -это как пример-интересна сама конструкция-создать что-то при помощи самих гостей...а что это? -корабль,лимузин,ли самокат-это неважно по сути...

----------


## KAlinchik

*Иринка Бафф*,
 Ириш! Я тоже перепечатала не все, естессно, а только те, которые показались мне интересными,наталкивающими на идеи подработки их под наши мероприятия....

----------


## KAlinchik

> конкурсы там ....всё -таки для детей....


 Я очень часто вижу, как на праздниках взрослые хотят побыть детьми и подурачиться , как в детстве!

----------


## klass

> — Мы охотники на льва! —


Я когда работала с детьми, то этот конкурс проходил просто на ура! Я так обрадовалась, когда его сейчас увидала, как доброго старого друга! Вай, сколько лет, сколько зим!

----------


## klass

> Скачки


А эту игру мы представляли как съемку фильма про лошадей, индейцев и калитку... Я описывала в "играх для детей". Через несколько месяцев, после "премьеры", благодаря видео, в эту игру (причем, в нашей интерпритации) играли на всех дет. праздниках. Было немножко обидно. Вынашивали, творили, а кто-то тупо стиражировал... Да и нам пришлось срочно менять "коронную" игру.

----------


## Lady Tank

Помню, как-то на День Валентина делали "Два дивана" - Мужчины по 6 иди по 8 человек изображают диваны (становятся в ряд на одно колено, скрещивают руки, садятся или встают на четвереньки, со спинкой диван или нет - это все от их фантазии зависит) 
Девушки потом по-очереди присаживаются на эти "диваны" и определяют, какой удобнее.

----------


## Anex

*Adel*,
 А можно мне вашу подборочку сюжетов из фильмов zavvv@inbox.ru заранее благодарен

----------


## Anex

*Ильич*,
 А сценарий то ваш он передаваем или нет если да то можно мне на zavvv@inbox.ru сам тамада но ролик смотрел с таким восторгом!!!!!! Заранее благодарен

----------


## Irinka86

песенные конкурсы:
-конкурс колыбельных песен
-вспомнить ,как можно больше песен на заданную тему
-отвечают на строчку из одной песни,строчкой из другой песни
-вспоминают на скорость песню с названным ведущей словом
-песни от а до я

игры:
-Заначка(10 купюр,нужно спрятать на себе)



танцевальные:
-Обнималки-целовалки
-Клумба или гарем
-танец со спагетти
-танцы в парах под разную музыку
 у нас на свадьбе воруют не только невесту ,но и жениха(выкуп таков:все мужчины становятся в ряд и танцуют лебединое озеро,потом всеженщины танцуют канкан или танец живота(ведущая помогает )

Проверка на юмор 
зачитываю несколько анекдотов
-Нью-Йорк,дождь.Бар в негритянском квартале.Входит мрачный,мокрый негр,заказывает.Белого.Сухого.

-Всречаются 2 друга:
-Как жизнь?
-Фигово!Одолжил знакомому 5тыщ баксов на пластическую операцию, а теперь не знаю ,как он выглядит.

-Жених другу:Я завтра женюсь
друг : по любви?
жених: Её мама сказала:,,по любому"
и т.д

Кто как напивается?
Плотник-в доску
стекольщик-в дребезги, сапожник- в стельку,охотник в дупель,моряк- в якорь,электрик - в отключку.проктолог-,лётчик- в штопор.лесник-в шишку и т.д
Проверка на трезвость( правая рука за нос , левая за правое ухо ,делаем хлопок меняем руки. Ладнло потом ещё что -нибудь вспомню накатаю,завтра корпоратив надо сценарий писать.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> танцевальные:
> -Обнималки-целовалки
> -Клумба или гарем
> -танец со спагетти
> -танцы в парах под разную музыку
> у нас на свадьбе воруют не только невесту ,но и жениха(выкуп таков:все мужчины становятся в ряд и танцуют лебединое озеро,потом всеженщины танцуют канкан или танец живота(ведущая помогает )


а расшифровки можно))))

----------


## Ладушка

> -танец со спагетти


Вот это ооочень интересно. :flower:

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Тра-та-та
Двум игрокам предлагают изобразить пантомимой сценку. Произносить они могут лишь звуки «тра-та-та». Игроки думают, что они изображают одну сценку, однако на самом деле каждому из них рассказывают собственную историю. Для игры желательно выби¬рать людей с хорошими артистическими способностями. 

Ситуации:
Первому игроку предлагают изобразить мужчину, приглашающего женщину на танец. 
Второму игроку рассказывают, что его партнер — шофер машины, из-за которой он попал в больницу и теперь не может ходить.

Первый игрок — обезьяна, которая убежала из клетки и не хочет возвра¬щаться назад (его партнер — дрес¬сировщик). 
Второй игрок — вежливый хозяин, приглашающий пройти гостя в дом (его партнер — гость). 

Первый игрок (сидит на стуле) — потер-певший кораблекрушение и спасшийся на обломке судна, его партнер — волны, которые могут смыть его в океан. 
Второй игрок — спасатель, пыта¬ющийся снять кошку с дерева (стула). 

Первый игрок — родитель, который пытается накормить своего непо¬слушного ребенка кашей.
Второй игрок — посетитель зубного врача, боящийся открыть рот (его партнер — зубной врач).

----------


## zizi

*MaRinKa_Z*,
 что-то подобное вашему конкурсу проводила раньше. Прикольно!
Участнику задание - изобразить кенгуру. А зрителям сказать, что он будет изображать кенгуру, но вы не отгадывайте, говорите что угодно, но не кенгуру. Вот участник бедный прыгал, скакал, а ему всякую ерунду говорили - мячик, кролик. кузнечик. Он просто из сил выбивался, а зал со смеху умирал.
:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

*MaRinKa_Z*,
 Они задания показывают одновременно или по очерёдно?

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

*KAlinchik*,
Задание делают одновременно. Правда я эту игру опробывала пока только на занятиях со студентами  (являюсь руководителем студенческого театра). А так как молодежь - веселая и артистичная, то игра прошла классно! Теперь думаю попробывать на свадьбе. Но начну с одного задания, для одной пары.

----------


## KAlinchik

*MaRinKa_Z*,
 Просто на мой взгляд, если все одновременно, рассеивается внимание и теряется суть

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

*KAlinchik*,
конечно, вы правы! Это я не правильно поняла ваш вопрос. Каждая пара "выступает" отдельно, поочередно. 
Думаю, можно придумать другие ситуации, под свадьбу и под юбилей. Надо подумать.

----------


## Irinka86

Всем доброй ночи .Обязательно расшифрую игры.3 дня веду корпоративы.Время будет в понедельник.Просто занят целый день и вечер.У нас в городе праздник(День города и день работников нефтяной и газовой промышленности) 
конкурс -Гарем или клумба.
Вызывают 2 участника ,задание -звучит быстрая музыка,они должны на руках принести ,как можно больше женщин.

Обнималки -целовалки-  массовая игра.
"2 круга,внешний и внутренний.Внутренний поворачивается лицом к внешнему.Все участники внешнего круга берутся за рукии под быструю музыку участники движутся в противоположные стороны.Музыка останавливается участники стоявшие друг против друга целуются и обнимаются.И так пока остановок несколько.Очень хорошо идёт.

Сегодня проводила игру-ЗАНАЧКА.Вызывала 5 мужчин раздавала им по100 баксов одной купюрой ,они  их прятали и 5 дам ,которые искали потом заначку.Прошла классно.

----------


## Игорь Виленский

У нас как то в последнее время всё меньше и меньше хватает времени на конкурсы.
Согласен, что идеал конкурса - это конкурс без реквизита.

----------


## bulya

> Слово для первой части — «Ящики!», для второй — «Хрящики!», а для третьей — «Потащили!»


А у нас -Ящики, Хрящики, Спички.Получается сильное тоже АПЧХИ

----------


## bulya

Конкурс с коленочкой.

Вызываю побольше пар.Условия конкурса: танцуем, как только музыка обрывается, мужчина должен присесть на одно колено, а женщина оббежать вокруг него держа его за руку, и присесть на его колено. Кто опоздал - вылетает. И так на выбывание.

----------


## optimistka17

> У нас как то в последнее время всё меньше и меньше хватает времени на конкурсы.
> Согласен, что идеал конкурса - это конкурс без реквизита.


 Во первых,здравствуйте.. Хотелось бы с Вами, Игорь познакомиться. Расскажите о себе, зайдя в нашу тему "Кто мы". Как давно Вы проводте свадьбы?Вы ведущий иди музыкант?
 Если мало времени остается на конкурсы, то время уходит на что-то другое, так ведь? На танцы? На просмотр шоу-программы. если в одном месте убывает, то в другом обязательно прибывает...
 А что касается экономии времени, то игры без реквизита зачастую забирают гораздо больше времени, чем с ним... Могу обосновать на конкретных примерах, если это необходимо...

----------


## Раюшка

> Задание: Вы устраиваетесь на работу. Принять Вас на работу смогут при одном условии: необходимо защитить, доказать значимость следующей продукции:
> 
> шила,
> швабры,
> противогазы,
> трёхлитровые банки,
> зубочистки.





> Задание: Попробуйте «озвучить» некоторые картины, причём сначала замрите, как персонажи на полотне, а затем побеседуйте между собой на тему, актуальную для героев картины:


Алинка, мне кажется, что эти игры пойдут только в компаниях, где много молодёжи с КВНовским складом ума и чувства юмора...
Для простого "смертного" это сложновато...

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ребята, а вот ещё одна игрушечка
Отвечать надо быстро, не раздумывая и не тратя понапрасну время. А главное - не мошенничать! 1. Вы участвуете в соревнованиях и обогнали бегуна, занимающего вторую позицию. Какую позицию вы теперь занимаете? Ответ: Если вы ответили, что вы теперь первый - то вы абсолютно не правы. Вы обогнали второго бегуна и заняли его место, так что вы теперь на второй позиции. Попробуйте не ошибиться во втором вопросе. 2. Вы обогнали последнего бегуна, на какой позиции вы теперь находитесь? Ответ: Если вы ответили на предпоследнем - вы опять абсолютно не правы. Подумайте. Как можно обогнать бегуна, идущего последним? Если вы бежите за ним, значит он не последний. Ответ - это невозможно. Получается, что использование мозга ваша не самая сильная сторона. Как бы то ни было - вот еще один вопрос. Ничего не пишите и не используйте калькулятор, и помните - вы должны отвечать быстро. Возьмите 1000. Прибавьте 40. Прибавьте еще тысячу. Прибавьте 30. Еще 1000. Плюс 20. Плюс 1000. И плюс 10. Что пол! училось? Ответ 5000? Опять неверно. Правильный ответ 4100. Попробуйте пересчитать на калькуляторе. Сегодня точно не ваш день. Но, может быть, получится с последним вопросом. У отца Мэри есть пять дочерей: 1. Чача 2. Чече 3. Чичи 4 Чочо. Вопрос: Как зовут пятую дочь? Думайте быстро. Ответ чуть ниже. Ответ: Чучу? НЕТ! Конечно, ее зовут Мэри. Прочтите еще раз вопрос. ВЫВОД: Вы самое слабое звено - прощайте.

----------


## Курица

Слово для первой части — «Ящики!», для второй — «Хрящики!», а для третьей — «Потащили!» ( *KAlinchik*)
А у нас -Ящики, Хрящики, Спички.Получается сильное тоже АПЧХИ(*bulya*)

А у нас: 1 : "АЧИ"; 2. : "ОЧИ!"; 3.:"ХРЯЩ!" - звучит так, что стены трясутся!!! :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> Ответ 5000? Опять неверно. Правильный ответ 4100. Попробуйте пересчитать на калькуляторе.


 Ирочка! Колькулятор я не брала. Я обычно считаю без него Пересчитала дважды и Оба раза выходит 5000... Или это просто розыгрыш?

----------


## zizi

*optimistka17*,
 а попробуйте на калькуляторе, действительно 4.100!
В последнем действии подвох! Не в тысячи переносим, а в сотни.

----------


## Раюшка

> Отвечать надо быстро, не раздумывая и не тратя понапрасну время. А главное - не мошенничать! 1. Вы участвуете в соревнованиях и обогнали бегуна, занимающего вторую позицию. Какую позицию вы теперь занимаете? Ответ: Если вы ответили, что вы теперь первый - то вы абсолютно не правы. Вы обогнали второго бегуна и заняли его место, так что вы теперь на второй позиции. Попробуйте не ошибиться во втором вопросе. 2. Вы обогнали последнего бегуна, на какой позиции вы теперь находитесь? Ответ: Если вы ответили на предпоследнем - вы опять абсолютно не правы. Подумайте. Как можно обогнать бегуна, идущего последним? Если вы бежите за ним, значит он не последний. Ответ - это невозможно.



Чтой-то мой мозг отказывается понимать... Наверное, мозг ушёл на выходные...:biggrin:

----------


## Павел Алексин

*Раюшка*,
На счет конкурса с картинами - на самом деле все очень просто! На банкетах он "рвет" даже круче, чем переодевания! Вот только надо правильно поставить, в общем трудно описать, надо рассказывать, и показывать! Сейчас попробую описать, потом если получиться - скину видео.

Включайте фантазию, попытайтесь представить, то что я изложу:smile:

Самое главное- конкурс проводится пока еще все трезвые! Ведущий(не в микрофон) выбирает из зала пятерых парней, по росту (ну и конечно по собственным соображениям). Они должны быть от самого высокого, до самого низкорослого. Парней нужно увести куда-нибудь, где их можно будет подготовить, и чтоб другие гости этого не видели!!!
 Итак, парням обьясняется, что сейчас они выступают в роли бродячих артистов.
 Они должны запомнить и повторить несколько комбинаций.
КАЖДОЕ дейстие происходит по команде ведущего. Расскажу о командах:
*команда1 - "смирно"* (парни стантовятся в шеренгу под номерами от одного до пяти, начиная с высокого) 
*команда2 - "отлично"* (все парни должны синхронно хлопнуть, и громко сказать "ОП" (хлопать только вертикальным движением рук, то есть как-бы задевая одну руку об другую; правую высоко вверх, левую - вниз, и хлопок)
*команда3 - "делай"* ( делай - раз! ; делай - два! ; делай - три!) Выполняется в зависимости от кол-ва сцен в картине.

Картина первая: 

-Смирно!
-отлично!
-Делай раз! ( номера 1,2,3,4 садятся на корточки )
-делай два! ( номер пять обходит их сзади и тоже садится)
-делай три! ( номера1,2,3,4 начинают улыбаться во весь рот, номер пять
           приподымется и кладет им руки на плечи)
   Ведущий: дорогие друзья , перед вами представлена картина известного живописца - "Девочка с персиками"
-смирно!
-отлично!

картина вторая:

-Смирно!
-отлично!
-Делай раз! ( номера 2 и 4 выходят вперед на расстоянии двух метров от друга и раскидывают руки - ...это ворота )
-делай два! ( номер 3 начинает прыгать между ними, как вратарь)
-делай три! ( Номер 5 садится в метрах шести на корточки(он мячик), номер 5 легкими и короткими(!) пинками "подкатывает" мячик в ворота )
   Ведущий комментирует происходящее в духе спорткомментатора(ну в итоге ГОООЛ!), и говорит ......картина вторая - "футбол"
-смирно!
-отлично!

картина третья:


-Смирно!
-отлично!
-Делай раз! ( номер 1 выходит вперед кладет руки на голову "домиком", и широко расставляет ноги)
-делай два! ( номер 5 становится за спиной номера 1 )
-делай три! ( номера 3 и 4 становятся по бокам от номера 5)
-делай четыре! (номер 2 становится за спиной номера 5)
   Ведущий: "Часы с кукушкой отбивают полдень" (все хором - ДИН-ДОН ДИН-ДОН ДИН-ДОН)
-делай пять! ( номер 2 берет номер 5 за ноги, номера 3 и 4 - за руки, и ритмично качают номер 5 в воздухе, просовывая головой между ног номера 1 ; номер 5 громко орет "КУКУ КУКУ КУКУ")
    Ведущий: дорогие друзья , вашему вниманию картина - "часы с кукушкой"
-смирно!
-отлично!


 Ну, для примера - хватит... По опыту - 5 картин готовится 10 минут. Однажды готовил ребят на улице, рядом с рестораном, так собралась толпа прохожих!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:   А! еще очень важно обьявить примерно как:
      Друзья, в наш город приехала труппа бродячих артистов, специально чтоб поздравить молодых! Встречайте! (ребята забегают в зал размахивая руками, и каждый на свой лад что-то поет, свистит и т.д.)

P.S. Если вы поймете, то что я сейчас написал, значит мне пора писать книги!  :Ha:

----------


## optimistka17

> потом если получиться - скину видео.


Предлагаю обмен дисками... Почтой...

----------


## Павел Алексин

*optimistka17*,
в смысле видео с работы?

----------


## optimistka17

> optimistka17,
> в смысле видео с работы?
> __________________


 Именно так... Такой обмен на Форуме начался с легкой руки Ильича. А теперь я с удовольствием поддерживаю это хорошее дело...
 Все проще простого, иду на почту, покупаю большой конверт, помещаю в него один или несколько дисков и отправляю заказным письмом... Через неделю -другую диски уже в другом конце не только Украины, но и России, любой другой страны.. Стоит отправка не так уж и дорого...

----------


## Павел Алексин

*optimistka17*,
В принципе без проблем! Но у меня есть только один диск с выпускного, один со свадьбы (на свадьбах чаще как диджей работаю) , клубные программы снимать было некому. На юбилеях, корпоративах операторы бывают редко :Aga:  Так что в этом плане я подкован не особо...

----------


## lezi

*Павел Алексин*,
 Ничего не поняла,но конкурс понравился.Буду с нетерпением ждать видео.

----------


## optimistka17

Когда-то зимой я выложила перечень игр без реквизита, которые я использую чаще всего.. Сейчас немного откорректировала и решила повторить, но с учетом дополнений

Игры без реквизита 
1 Угадай, мелодию! Анлогично, "Угадай из какого художественног фильма фраза?". Или для разминки "Угадай фразу из мультфильма?"
2 Кто похвалит невесту(юбиляра )лучше всех-тот получит вкусные конфеты Фактически конкурс комплиментов.Можно только на первые буквы имени, а можно пройтись и по всему алфавиту
3 Музыкальное состязание "Кто кого перепоет?"(1,2,3 какую-то тематическую песню начни)
4Музыкальный конкурс. "Кто не собьется и не улыбнется"(несколько участников должны петь одновременно разные песни)
5 Чепуха(Вопрос-ответ)
6 Беспроигрышная лотерея.
7. Музыкальный мячик."Ты катись веселый мячик,быстро, быстро по рукам, у кого веселый мячик, тот сейчас_______нам "(и типа фантов)
8.Любой аукцион, когда что-то продаем
9 Викторина "Кто лучше знает молодых,юбиляра и т.д."
10. Шляпа(Чтение мыслей)
11Любые клятвы, дипломы, шуточные телеграммы, медали и т.д. Здесь же сбор пожеланий вокруг Черного квадрата.(потом снимаем черный листок и открывается наклееный лист календаря с сегодняшней датой знаменательного события)
12Перевертыши Можно словесный вариант. Если есть техническая возможность, то АПОЖ...
13.Тематические викторины к соответствующему году, в частности весь 2008 год можно проводить новогоднюю викторину к году Крысы и мыши.
14 У меня в штанишках(Из штанишек или ползунков участники достают и зачитывают  то, что  написано на карточке, но предварительно сначала произносят фразу "У меня в штанишках"
15 Подбери синоним к слову" Выпить" Приз-сувенирная крошечная бутылка водки
16Закончи в рифму"Между первой и второй..."Подбери рифму к слову "Ромашка", "Снежинка" Ассоциации к слову "Праздник"
17Конкурс пословиц и поговорок о труде...
18 "Сильные духом" Надуваем медицинские перчатки или громадные шары-арбузы.Реквизита,-минимум,-несколько перчаток или шариков
19 Кто первым пришлет молодоженам(юбиляру) СМС- поздравление на мобилку Для большего эффектк приз-надувной телефон, телефон-пряник или детская игрушка в виде телефона.
20 Музыкальный конкурс. Спеть песню в образе животных, заменив все слова мяуканьем, кваканием, кряканием
20 Гипноз.(это уже скорее розыгрыш)
21 Расскажу я вам рассказ, в полтора десятка фраз, лишь скажу я цифру Три,-приз немедленно бери"
22Великое множество кричалок и хлопалок
23По секрету вам скажу...

Помимо застольных игр можно к играм без реквизита отнести любые танцевальные игры
1Танцевальный марафон (Смена нескольких мелодий, соответственно, меняем и движения)
2 Танцы с шариками(держим лбами,животами, спиной)
3 Любой танцевальный паровозик. У меня под музыку "Будешь нашим королем" А можно просто, кто больше народа сосберет в паровозик Потом достать руками и взяться за впереди стоящего в паровозике, обняв за талию, взяв за локоть и тд. Усложняем,-ухватить за того, кто стоит впереди через одного человека.
4 Сосиска, кетчуп ,кока-кола.(Ключевые движения на каждоеслово)
5 Танец со шваброй(Или с другим предметом) Девушек на одну меньше,чем парней. Кому не хватило партнерши,-танцует со шваброй.. Обрыв музыки-меняем партнеров. Кому не хватило партнерши -танцует со шваброй. Победители те, кто все время танцевал с девушкой, а не со шваброй. Чтобы было эстетичней, я даю не швабру, а надувные грабли.
6 Танцы сидя(другое название,-Ленивые танцы).Сначала танцуют все части тела. Потом по очереди замирают ноги ,руки ,голова. В финале танцует только мимика На каждый этап меняется мелодия.
7 Танцы разного роста(Танцуем, занимая как можно меньше места, больше места, на одной ноге. Самый низкий, самый высокий танец...)
8 Национальные танцы "Времена года". Кто родился весной-танцуют один танец, кто летом-другой и тд. А танцы выбираем общеизвестные,-например, Цыганочка, Лезгинка, Макарена,7.40.Толпа танцоров показывают свои танцы по очереди.
9 Прогнись, пройдя под лентой. А лента опускается все ниже и ниже...
10 Цветные танцы. Тут может быть вариант, когда народ бегает за юбиляром(невестой, женихом ) и цепляет в паровозик всех, кто имеет определенный цвет в одежде. Конечно, нужна специальная музыкальная подборка фрагментов песен, где встречается определенный цвет...)
11Танцы вокруг стульев(всем известный вариант, когда количество стульев на один меньше , чем число участников.Это же можно делать парным вариантом)
12Танец" Зеркало". В центре тот, кто показывает движения. Задач танцующих- повторять все за тем, кто в центре, отражая движения, как в зеркале.

Всегда интересно смотрятся "Живые Скульптуры." Или "Удлини веревочку своей одеждой."
 С небольшим реквизитом,-прошей команду ложкой.
"Перенести женщину через лужу "несколькими разными способами
Можно раздать командам карточки с буквами , загадывать загадки, а участники собирают отгадку, перебегая с места на место. Много слов можно составить из слова "СПОРТ". Можно составить слова из слова" НЕВЕСТА"," ПРАЗДНИК". Но там слов, по-моему поменьше.
Не нужен особо реквизит для "Банкомата". Или "Заплети косичку" Иногда уместно провести ту же "Принцессу на горошине"
И ,конечно же, для любых "собиралок" реквизит не нужен
Собрать мужские ремни, поцелуи, содержимое косметичек(реальных или виртуальных), любые одушивленные или неодушевленные предметы, которые начинаются на букву "С"
В конце концов просто перечислить все, предметы, которые берем с собой в баню
В "Ручеек "народ на танцполе играет с удовольствием.
 Та же "Паляныця" Когда в цетре расстилают платочек, на него становится на коленки пара, которая затем целуется...

----------


## Nastesh

Работая на озвучке одной свадьбы увидела конкурс, который очень приглянулся.
Были выбраны несколько пар М+Ж, их расставили в разных частях зала и тамада сказала, что мужчина - это шест, а женщина - стриптизерша (выдала им рубашки и лифчики, которые девушки одели поверх своей одежды, но, думаю, что можно было обойтись и без этого).
Элемент соревнования состоял в том, что жениху и невесте вручены были деньги нарисованные (продаются как доллары с изображением знаменитостей или мультяшек), и молодожены во время танца гостей могли почувствовать себя в стрипбаре и насовать денег (куда обычно суют стриптизершам) понравившимся танцорам.
Конечно, деньги были розданы всем, но победила та пара, у которой сумма была больше!!!

----------


## Nastesh

И еще вспомнился один конкурс с "поддельными" купюрами!
Выдано было, скажем, по 10 бумажных банкнот на пару. На раз, два, три и под музыку девочки должны были заныкать в разные места мальчиков эти деньги: в карманы, в обувь и др. А потом поменявшись партнерами также на счет и в определенное количество времени - найти деньги! Кто быстрее нашел (или, если за отведенное время, кто больше всех нашел) - тот победитель!
Одному парню банкноту положили под туфлю, и, так как он с места не сходил, найти ее не смогли!

----------


## skomorox

*Nastesh*,



> Одному парню банкноту положили под туфлю, и, так как он с места не сходил, найти ее не смогли!
> __________________


как у Вицина чтоль получилось: чей туфля?:biggrin:

----------


## Элен

> Ирочка! Колькулятор я не брала. Я обычно считаю без него Пересчитала дважды и Оба раза выходит 5000... Или это просто розыгрыш?


И я с первого раза не поняла... А нет,если внимательнее прочитать,там же десятки,а не сотни прибавляются. Просто мозг мыслит логично и как-бы стремится к тысячным.:wink:
Прикольный тест такой,завтра буду на своих экспериментировать.:biggrin:

----------


## Olka

Вопрос к Оптимистке, ну или к тем, кто тоже в курсе :)
как проводится игра Паляница ?? (с платочком?). Раньше помнила, а вот теперь все забылось. И главное - под какую музыку ?

----------


## romashakun

> Вопрос к Оптимистке, ну или к тем, кто тоже в курсе :)
> как проводится игра Паляница ?? (с платочком?). Раньше помнила, а вот теперь все забылось. И главное - под какую музыку ?


У молдован есть тоже своя национальня игра, называется они "Пилиница".  Все встают в круг и под музыку движутся по кругу, один учасник танцует в центре с платочком и выбирает себе девушку . Когда он выбрал ,он приглашает ее в круг, растилает платочек , они становятся  на нем на колени и целуются. парень уходит в круг, а теперь девушка в центре и она выбирает парня. И так очень долго, пока не надоест. А музыка веселая ,молдавская.

----------


## Olka

Совсем я с ума сошла ))) Я ж сама тут про нее и писала. Только в моем сообщении она называлась Переница.
А вот музыкой для нее помогите ? У себя в компе не могу найти :-(

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:mad: И хто сказал, что это молдавский танец?
 :Vah:  Это -ж наша любимая пупссячая забава - плЯточОк!:tongue:
Под 7-40, или любую другую полечку начинаем хороводить...
Те, кто в курсе дела - сразу включаются, бывало дело цёмкались по 4 польки подрядkuku
А вот те, кто подзабыл - проблемка...
Я всегда САМА выхожу с плЯточИком и выбираю жертву, потом его на плЯточИк определяю, по приколу смачно аж локтя вытираю губёшки, раскрываю свои моСЧные объятия и, :tongue: када клиент понял чё от него  хотяТЬ и вытягивает как и я губёшки в трубочку (:biggrin: наивняк!), я резко его обнимаю и шепчу на ухо, что теперь его очередь выбирать деУшку и таким макаром цЮлЮвать:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

*pypss*,
 Ольчик, возьму на вооружение, тоже так начну вытягивать, с твоего позволения :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*KAlinchik*,
 Алин :biggrin: с Богом!
Пару раз было так, штааааа, клиент, слегка ошараненный обманом меня поднимал:biggrin: в такой позе ЗЮ прямо на плЯточИке...
один раз приземление было в мягкое ковровое покрытие :Aga:  а вот во второй раз меня хорошо шарахнул в порыве страсти коленками об каменный пол - хорошо что штанишки турЭцкие скрывают синяки на коленках...и муж видел как я их заработала, а то потом...оправдывайся, что не виноватая яkuku

----------


## Olka

Оль, а человек с платочком в круге один у тебя ???

----------


## KAlinchik

> а человек с платочком в круге один у тебя ???


У меня , если большая свадьба, и по 2-3 человека с платочками пару себе вбирают...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Olka*,
 Тезка, человек аки пЕс на цепку бегает пританцовывая в кружочке хоровода с плЯточком и выбирает жертву, потом я например, накидываю платок как пионерский галстук на шею жертвы и тяну в центр круга-хоровода, расстилаю и встаю сама-сама-сама, приглашаю мужичка сделать то же самое и.......понеслась кума по кочкам!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> У меня , если большая свадьба, и по 2-3 человека с платочками пару себе вбирают...


Алинчик, я так не пробывала.... интересно...просто фишка в ОДНОМ целующемся в том, что 1) не будет броуновского хаотичного движняка 2) када одна пара всем всё хорошо видно и подзадоривают целующихся 3) для того, чтобы ВСЕ желающие перецеловались и ставим несколько полек подряд, так как просто польки быстро утомляют народ, а тут азарт появляется - как Ето я со свадьбы уйду и нецелованой))))))))))))) 
В итоге - гости в танце-платочке выгуляны и не разбегаются, а в конце свадьбы не просят оставить музончик на пару часиков - так как все уже....ухайдоканы!)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Раюшка

Кому надо, качайте "Пелиницу" отсюда:
http:/*************.com/files/8073233

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

Здрасте всем! Блин, 3 дня к вам не придёшь, у вас уже здесь полно нового, свежего! 
Может кому и пригодится: когда "мёртвая" команда, общаешься с ними- они вроде кой-как разговаривают, только отойдешь- тишина, и смотрят на тебя -куда ушла, и как дальше будешь развлекать их..... Так вот: можно заполнить паузу-
В нашей жизни слова, а порой даже звуки играют роковую судьбоносную роль. Вот посудите сами: буква "С" на свадьбе. Вы с вами гуляем где? - Да. на Свадьбе.
Нашим молодым желаем что?- Да, Счастья.
Молодые создали сегодня что?- Семью
Родители молодожёнов отныне кем приходятся друг- другу? -Сватьями
В каком городе проходит свадьба- в Самаре
и т.д. Издавна гости на свадьбе назывались Сваребьяне. Так вот, уважаемые сваребряне, давайте отдадим дань должного букве "С" и придумаем оригинальное пожелание молодожёнам на эту букву. За самое оригинальное пожелание Суперприз. Молодожёны- оценивают. Иногда такие опусы  появляются!

----------


## Sens

буква "С" на свадьбе. Вы с вами гуляем где? - Да. на Свадьбе.
Нашим молодым желаем что?- Да, Счастья.
Молодые создали сегодня что?- Семью
Родители молодожёнов отныне кем приходятся друг- другу? -Сватьями
В каком городе проходит свадьба- в ...Москве....
- В СУПЕР-городе!:smile:

----------


## zizi

А у нас тоже есть поцелуйная игра, называется "Сахаринка".
Водящий в кругу. его спрашивают:
Что ты молодец (девица) не весел?
Что ты голову повесил?
ОН: Да сердце болит!
Гости в кругу: А по кому болит?
ОН: Да по Сахаринке!
Гости : Так выбирай свою сахаринку!
Слова на мотив калинки-малинки: 
Сахаринка на полу, да на полу
Не ленива сахаринку подниму.
Песню спела
Сахар съела я
Целовать дружка хотела я.
Под эту песенку водящий выбирает пару себе.
Затем они встают в круг спиной друг к другу, все считают :Раз, два, три! Пара должна повернуть голову, если в одну сторону повернули - целуются, если в разные не судьба!

----------


## Курица

> а же "Паляныця" Когда в цетре расстилают платочек, на него становится на коленки пара, которая затем целуется...





> У молдован есть тоже своя национальня игра, называется они "Пилиница".  Все встают в круг и под музыку движутся по кругу


Прочитала ваши посты и вспомнила, что мне тоже раньше нравилось это массовое действо-целование, но вот три каких фишки до вашего внимания донести хочу:1. у меня, чтоб как у Оли - синяков не было на коленочках-для или, верней, вместо платочка приспособлен такой милый, симпатичный коврик-квадратик(по типу тех, которые под ноги кладутся-из обрезков паласов, с обделанными краями, продаются задешево);"2. так вот, значит, музыка начинается-по кругу с этим ковриком, А ТАКЖЕ НЕПОЛНОЙ БУТЫЛОЧКОЙ ВИНА И РЮМОЧКОЙ В ДРУГОЙ РУКЕ, идет некий человек(вначале, естесссно,Я), затем музыка останавливается, напротив кого (вот он, Господин случай! Не САААМ выбрал, а кого Бог послал!Мужики, кстати, если очень уж боятся голубенькими прослыть, бывает изображают "братание"-обнимаются и трижды щеками как-то смешно, по-"мужчински", трутся) оказалась я, там мне и "соломку подстилать":коврик, на пол, сама-на колени, да и на вторую половинку коврика хватает места выбранной "жертве"(бывает, даже интимненько так получается- коленочко между коленочка :Oj: ), и тут3.Наливаю рюмочку , (а заранее оговариваю, что нужно сказать:"За молодых!", глядя на них- а они тоже со всеми в кругу стоят-выпить, а закусить- поцелуем.Музыка вновь врубается, а вино, рюмка и коврик -как переходящее красное знамя-достается тому. с кем я поцеловалась, и он уже при остановке музыки выпивает-целуется со следующим гостем(гостьей). И удивительно, что никто не хочет заканчивать(танец, я имею в виду - вроде - глупость какая-то - на коленях целоваться при честном народе - ан, нет:wink:, нравится...), поэтому и беру полбутылки - когда кончится божественный нектар, тогда и игре конец.
Попробуйте, на коврике-то помягче будет! Только с  размерчиком угадать надо - чуть больше мужского носового платочка!

----------


## zizi

А ещё можно подушечку маленькую использовать вместо коврика, тогда уж точно не захотят подниматься!:wink:

----------


## Курица

> А ещё можно подушечку маленькую использовать вместо коврика, тогда уж точно не захотят подниматься!


 :Ok: :biggrin:Ну, так и первую брачную ночь можно прямо в кругу провести- одеяльце только добавить... :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> так вот, значит, музыка начинается-по кругу с этим ковриком, А ТАКЖЕ НЕПОЛНОЙ БУТЫЛОЧКОЙ ВИНА И РЮМОЧКОЙ В ДРУГОЙ РУКЕ, идет некий человек(вначале, естесссно,Я),


Тань, я правильно поняла, что ты сама идёшь первая и рюмочку замахиваешь? А как же - На банкете не пить? :biggrin: :Pivo:  А на самом деле интересно показалось, захотелось попробовать, поэтому вопрос и задаю

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А ещё забыла спросить, какую музыку под это братание делаете?

----------


## Курица

> Тань, я правильно поняла, что ты сама идёшь первая и рюмочку замахиваешь? А как же - На банкете не пить?


Да, Ирин!Я наверное, не совсем понятно объяснила:Наливаю-то я кому? Тому, напротив кого музычка прервалась...И выпивает-то кто? Он же...А вот целуется он, ЗНАМО ДЕЛО, с тамадооооой- то есть со мной!:wink:Так вот и волки сыты(не пью я), и овцы целы(вроде, пью как все- запоминается тамада с бутылкой...)А потом, чтоб на меня случаем не выпало, я глубокомысленно из круга-то выхожу...Сбоку действом регулирую...
Но я, правда, давно этого не делала.А надо будет возобновить.И народ сближает, и веселит, и время быстрей идет, пока некоторые "курилки" дозу свою никотина принимают в легкие...
А вот еще *мой любимый "Курица лапой"*Реквизир-три альбомных двойный листка(говорю купить тонкий альбом для рисования) и три маркера (чтоб ярких цветов, а то однажды один был желтым_плохо вышло!)
Подводка:Жених!Вот сколько вы уже женаты? В часах с точностью до минуты можете сказать? А готовы ли вы тут, при всех, объясниться в любви вашей избраннице?А в письменном виде?Нет, не бойтесь, я не собираюсь вас заставлять тут сочинение писать, просто одну фразу?Я тебя люблю! Сможете?(Ответ, ессссесно, положительный )Есть ли в зале пара, которая уже 10 лет прожила в любви и согласии? Идите сюда, мужчина.И еще - я приглашаю супруга женщины, отметившей уже серебряную свадьбу(т.е. кто более 25 лет в браке)Сажаю всех троих добрых молодцев перед залом на стульчики и начинаю...А сколько лет вы в браке(ко 2 и 3), а как зовут ваших жен, вы еще помните? Каждый(начинеая с жениха) называет имя(причем иногда это и Киска, и Зайка, и...- это я прошу уточнить, мол, как вы ее называете в самые добрые и приятные минуты жизни- в том случае, когда жену представляют, например, Агриппиной ПоликарповноЙ), итак, говорю гостям:"Запомнили, как зовут женщин, которым сейчас наши мужчины будут прилюдно, письменно в любви признаваться?" И даю установку: поку звучит музыка, написать "ИМЯ,запятая, я тебя люблю,воскл.знак", то есть *,* и* !* знаками, естественно. И даю им по листочку двойному и по маркеру. И они вроде уже готовы на коленки примостив листочки, писать, как я (ГРОМОВЫМ ГОЛОСОМ!) :"Стоооооп! Вы что, руками это делать собираетесь? Я вам разве не сказала, что вы должны ЭТО написать ...ногой. Конкурс же называется "Курица лапой" Вот у вас, Жених, какая рука ведущая?Правая?Значит, и нога правая!Снимаем быстренько ботинок...Ах, туфля у вас..Значит, туфлю снимаем,И носочек тоже, а то вам держать маркер будет неудобно, выпадать будет, да и испачкаете, не дай Бог, носочки-то...А невеста ой как уверена, что вы в этом конкурсе верх одержите...А вы что сидите, молодые люди?( ко 2 и 3-му). Приготовились! Внимание! Помните, что пишем? Имя,я тебя люблю!! Маэстро, музыку!
Тааакие шедевры получаются! Я обычно прошу жен выйти потом, им их "босоногие сидящие мальчики" вручают свои письмена, они их целуют, я комментирую(Ой, а ваш муж что, китайский знает? Иероглифами вроде написано...) А листок двойной потому беру, чтоб, раскрыв, левой ногой в ботинке бумагу придерживать, да и простору-то для НОГИ побольше надо...
Проведите, не пожалеете! У меня потом в рамочку некоторые письмена эти брали и над кроватью вешали супружеской...:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Курица*,
 Спасибо, Танюша!
Но есть вопрос: все ли всегда соглашаются разуваться?

----------


## Курица

> Но есть вопрос: все ли всегда соглашаются разуваться?


Алинка-Калинка, можешь не верить - ВСЕГДА! Конечно, могут ворчать, про запашок типа "не надо дезодоранта", но все все понимают правильно. Ни разу не было, чтоб отказались... :Aga:

----------


## Курица

Папригуний стрэказа
Цэлий лэта толка пригал
Водка жраль, нагами дригал,
Совсем, работат нэ хатэл!
А мураш завскладам биль,
Он дамой в мешках насиль
Чай, урюк, киш-мищ, хурьма -
Гатавлялься на зима.
А Стрекоз над ним смеяль,
Водка жраль, нагой балталь.
"Ти смеёшся пачему?", -
Гаварит Мураш ему,
Скоро с нёб вада летит -
Гиде патом твая сидит? 
Стреказа "Ха-Ха" запэл,
"Трулллляля" - и улетел.
Скоро с нэб вада пащель
Стреказа к Мураш пришёль
"Салямааллейкум, АКА!
Ти пусти мене пака
А пака на двор хана -
Буду я тибе жина...".

Мураш папироском чок,
"Твоя думал я ОХМОК -
За лепёшка жёп топтать,
КЕТ АHHАHИСЬКА, ДЖАЛЯБ!
Целий лето толко пригаль,
Арак жраль, нагами дригаль
Hе здаровался са мной -
Кет иди вон песни пой!".
В этай басен правда есть:
Если хочеш викусно есть -
Лэтам нада рабатать,
а ЗИМОЙ - HАГА БАЛТАТЬ

----------


## Anomalya

*zizi*,
 У нас такая же игра, только с другими словами :)
Водящий с закрытыми глазами и вытянутым указательным пальцем стоит внутри круга, крутится вокруг себя
Арам-шим-шим, Арам-шим-шим,
Арамия, Зульфия покажи-ка на меня 
Раз, два, три
На кого показал - встают спинами...
На раз, два, три поворачивают головы - в одну сторону поцелуй в губы, в разные  - в щёчку...

:)
Этим летом с детишками играла в лагере, когда работала :)

----------


## Раюшка

> беру полбутылки - когда кончится божественный нектар, тогда и игре конец.


Танюш, а в бутылке что - водка? А если выпадет выпить водки тому, кто не пьёт спиртного вообще или категорически не пьёт именно водку?





> Конкурс же называется "Курица лапой" Вот у вас, Жених, какая рука ведущая?Правая?Значит, и нога правая!Снимаем быстренько ботинок...Ах, туфля у вас..Значит, туфлю снимаем,И носочек тоже,


Тань, может, сделать более "щадящий" вариант - пусть маркер держат в зубах (предварительно обернув его салфеткой)? И подводочку придумать, типа, "я тучи разведу зубами"...:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Танюш, а в бутылке что - водка?


Нет, *Раюшка*, вино. Водку некоторые не пьют категорически, а вино - пригубить(т.е. в момент, когда наливают в рюмку, каждый волен сказать : "Мне не полную, или на донышко только плесните!" - и волки сыты, и овцы целы...


> Тань, может, сделать более "щадящий" вариант - пусть маркер держат в зубах (предварительно обернув его салфеткой)?


Ага, Рай, и...стоят приэтом...на четвереньках:biggrin:
Нет уж, вы- как хотите, а это мой "фирменный" курицын :Aga:  конкурс...Всегда замечательно проходит!

----------


## Lizaele

Добрый день, дорогие форумчане! Хочу поделиться любимыми конкурсами. "Угадай мелодию" я провожу так. Раздаю гостям карточки примерно одну на чеьрех, пять человек. В карточке (А4) напечатаны по одному куплету штук десять известных песен. Ставлю минус, и пока звучит вступление, нужно определить песню и хором спеть куплет. Всегда проходит великолепно, у всех такие счастливые лица! Людям в кайф спеть хорошую песню, не на ля-ля-ля, а со словами. Второй конкурс "Салют в честь молодых". По открыткам вызываю несколько пар мужчин и женщин. Каждому мужчине шарик, каждой женщине - нитка. Шарики надувают и завязывают. Это часть первая. Затем пары поворачиваются лицом друг к другу, зажимают шары животами, поднимаю соединенные руки вверх и танцуют танго. как только музыка оборвется, партнеры тесно прижимаются друг другу, чтобы шар лопнул. Звучит салют в честь молодых. Это вторая часть.

----------


## skomorox

*Lizaele*,



> Шарики надувают и завязывают. Это часть первая. Затем пары поворачиваются лицом друг к другу, зажимают шары животами, поднимаю соединенные руки вверх и танцуют танго. как только музыка оборвется, партнеры тесно прижимаются друг другу, чтобы шар лопнул. Звучит салют в честь молодых. Это вторая часть.


интересная интерпритация заезженного конкурса. Спасибо.

----------


## Курица

Эта игра из Инета показалась мне заслуживающей внимания

*Счастливый билет* 
Играющие встают в два круга: внутренний образуют женщины, внешний — мужчины. Во внешнем круге должно быть на одного человека больше, чем во внутреннем. Под музыку оба круга двигаются в разные стороны. Музыка закончилась — игроки внешнего круга должны заключить в объятия игрока из внутреннего. Женщина — это *«счастливый билет»*. Кому не достался «билет», тот «заяц» и выполняет какое-нибудь задание.

(а фанты можно уже приготовить- напечатать на карточках-на обороте увеличенного отксерокопированного билета на автобус...Музычку подобрать хорошенькую...Как вам???:wink:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Алинка-Калинка, можешь не верить - ВСЕГДА! Конечно, могут ворчать, про запашок типа "не надо дезодоранта", но все все понимают правильно. Ни разу не было, чтоб отказались...


А если дыры АГРОМЕННЫЕ на носках?:biggrin:



> Счастливый билет


Вот в таких играх мне не нравится, что нужно людей отсчитывать. А остальные просто стоят и смотрят? А игра это предусматривает массовость.

----------


## Dium

Конкурс «Танцы узорами»


На команды разделитесь, 

И танцуйте, веселитесь!

Только музыка прервётся, 

Всем задание даётся.

Выстроиться в треугольник,

Круг, квадрат, прямоугольник

Или в букву алфавита!

Тут же споро, деловито

По командам все танцоры

В нужные встают узоры!

Чья команда не зевает,

Балл в награду получает!

Мы в итоге баллы сложим

И назвать сильнейших сможем

----------


## Dium

Счастливый билет Играющие встают в два круга: внутренний образуют женщины, внешний — мужчины. Во внешнем круге должно быть на одного человека больше, чем во внутреннем. Под музыку оба круга двигаются в разные стороны. Музыка закончилась — игроки внешнего круга должны заключить в объятия игрока из внутреннего. Женщина — это «счастливый билет». Кому не достался «билет», тот «заяц» и выполняет какое-нибудь задание.

----------


## Dium

*Курица*, прости :)) только сейчас заметила, что чуток выше этот конкурс "счастливый билет" уже есть:)))

----------


## Курица

> только сейчас заметила, что чуток выше этот конкурс "счастливый билет" уже есть:)))


Светик - источник один:biggrin:, НО - как наши мнения-то сошлись!!! :Ok: Это радует..Мы- все в свою ноооорку, да????????????

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Конкурс «Танцы узорами»


вот это мне понравилось. Хорошо пойдёт для разминки команд.

----------


## Natahahaha

> Счастливый билет Играющие встают в два круга: внутренний образуют женщины, внешний — мужчины. Во внешнем круге должно быть на одного человека больше, чем во внутреннем. Под музыку оба круга двигаются в разные стороны. Музыка закончилась — игроки внешнего круга должны заключить в объятия игрока из внутреннего. Женщина — это «счастливый билет». Кому не достался «билет», тот «заяц» и выполняет какое-нибудь задание.


А мы проводим игру чем-то похожую на эту, но она называется *"Дубы и Белочки"*. Тоже найдена в Internete. Только мужчины внутрений круг, а женщины внешний и они бегают по кругу под музыку. Только музыка останавливается "белочки№ должны запрыгнуть на "дубы". Какой "белочке" не хватило "дуба" - выходит из игры. У нас в "сельской местности" проходит о-о-о-очень весело. :Ok:

----------


## Анатольевна

> мой любимый "Курица лапой"





> У меня потом в рамочку некоторые письмена эти брали


Я проводила эту игру на новогодние праздники. Было путешествие по странам, и, когда мы оказывались в Японии я говорила, что у японского императора целый штат писарей, что искусство каллиграфии там очень ценится, что для того, чтобы стать императорским писарем нужно пройти специальный тест, и что иногда о японских иероглифах говорят - "Как курица лапой написала". А у курицы лапы это что? Правильно, ноги! Поэтому писать новогоднее поздравление своим сотрудникам мы будем ногами! Это и есть специальный японский тест!
Мущщыны изощряются как могут, рисуют ёлочки, снежинки и пр., пишут "С Новым годом!"...
Затем, если это корпоратив, все эти "открытки" дарились шефу. Один начальник собрал эти картинки и говорит:"Да, действительно, я возьму это в рамочки и повешу на стенах в офисе. Придёт налоговая, а я им:вот это наш менеджер Вася написал, вот это-администратор, а это-наш коммерческий директор... Какие налоги, вы видите, с кем работать приходится???"

На свадьбе или юбилее можно сделать такую привязку: "Сейчас очень много магазинных открыток, но ещё дедушка Ленин говорил о том, что подарок, сделанный своими руками, ценится дороже. А уж ногами - тем более..." Пишем открытку для молодых/юбиляра с обязательным последующим вручением героям торжества.

----------


## Раюшка

> Один начальник собрал эти картинки и говорит:"Да, действительно, я возьму это в рамочки и повешу на стенах в офисе. Придёт налоговая, а я им:вот это наш менеджер Вася написал, вот это-администратор, а это-наш коммерческий директор... Какие налоги, вы видите, с кем работать приходится???"


Я валяюсь на спине и дрыгаю ногами...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

И всё-таки не рискну, что смогу заставить мужиков снять носки... И не уверена, что не увижу осуждающие взгляды всех остальных... Эта игра приемлема только для определённого контингента людей...
Вспомнила: однажды проводила выездной корпоратив на природе, рядом песок, море, форма одежды у всех - пляжная, вот здесь бы пошлО на ура!!! Потому что все были в шлёпанцах на босу ногу!!!

----------


## Курица

*Пасьянс холостяка*

1 Соберите все грязные носки, постирайте  их, высушите

2 Сложите вместе с остальными чистыми носками 

3 Тщательно перемешайте 

4 Разложите  их на полу

5 Удалите в мусорное ведро все рваные носки

6 Затем удалите в мусорное ведро носки, не имеющие пары

7 если  после этого носков на полу не осталось 
 -  *пасьянс сошелся!!!*:wink: :Ok:

----------


## Kostyans

Всем привет. Тамадю уже 5 лет. Много интересного нашел и здесь. Ну и чтоб влиться в Ваш дружный коллектив вот конкурсик, вроде как на ура идет.
РЕКВИЗИТ:
-Звукооператор
-Любой медляк
-Ламбада (Летка енька на крайняк)
Строим гостей хороводом (Мальчик девочка и т.д.). Просим пойти по кругу вразвалочку и отвечать на мои вопросы обдуманно. МУЖЧИНЫ ОТВЕЧАЮТ "ДА", ЖЕНЩИНЫ "НЕТ". И поехали:
1. Мужчины, водку пить будем?
2. Девушки, пеленочки стирать любим?
3. Мужчины...
4. Девушки... и.т.д. 
ГЛАВНОЕ:
Последние вопросы - Мужчины, девушек любите? -"Да" Девушки, мужчин любите? -"Нет". И Ваша фраза -"А раз нет, кокого рожна за ними ходите." (Ну и врубаем Ламбаду.)

----------


## Инна Р.

> РЕКВИЗИТ:
> -Звукооператор


:biggrin::redface: :Ok:

----------


## Анатольевна

> 7 если  после этого носков на полу не осталось 
>  -  пасьянс сошелся!!!


 :Rofl: :biggrin:

----------


## Donald

Думаю. многие на юбилеях особенно, проводят викториныопросники "насколько хорошо вы знаете юбиляра". Ну, типа, любимая игрушка, оценка в аттестате по физике или где был в отпуске в 19__году? Так вот для этого (в том числе) делюсь интересной ссылочкой: определитель дня недели! http://script.mnog.ru/kakden.htm На самом деле использовать и обыгрывать результат изыскания дня недели  можно по-разному...  Ччерт, не там выкладываю пост, что ль?

----------


## Donald

> "Как курица лапой написала". А у курицы лапы это что? Правильно, ноги! Поэтому писать новогоднее поздравление своим сотрудникам мы будем ногами! Это и есть специальный японский тест!
> Мущщыны изощряются как могут, рисуют ёлочки, снежинки и пр., пишут "С Новым годом!"...
> Затем, если это корпоратив, все эти "открытки" дарились шефу.


Хм... это же можно на опен-эйре корпоративном. На выезде на природу делать!
А можнно реквизитик соорудить, какое-нибудь крепление к обуви с толстым строительным карандашем, или, еще лучше - маркером!   :Vah:   :Oj:  
ЗдОрово!  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> А можнно реквизитик соорудить, какое-нибудь крепление к обуви с толстым строительным карандашем, или, еще лучше - маркером!


Да совсем необязательно носки снимать, чтобы ногой рисовать Можно предложить гостям рисовать так, как им удобнее Лишь бы без помощи рук. Кто хочет, зажмет маркер зубами, а кто хочет-даже не снимая носков  сможет рисовать ногами...

----------


## Donald

А еще я как то на одной уличной акции (одной обувной компании) делал рисунок наоборот: то есть практически на месте из двух реек сделал (слава Богу, руки с обой всегда в комплекте с головой!)  две "Г"-образные конструкции размером 50см на метр. К торцам длинной стороны прикрепил по маркеру и заставил рисовать (в данном случае, "разрабатывать новую модель обуви"), водя куском картона по маркеру. Интересно, смог я донести картинку до читателей??

----------


## Инна Р.

> водя куском картона по маркеру.


Общий план я не очень поняла - а идея отличная - водить бумажкой по маркеру! Надо продумать держалки для маркера!:smile:

----------


## Курица

НАШЛА В иНТЕРНЕТЕ ИГРУ - МНЕ ДУМАЕТСЯ- ДЛЯ МОЛОДЕЖНЫХ КОРПОРАТИВОВ(РАЗОГРЕТАЯ КОМПАНИЯ) И ПОДОЙДЕТ. сАМА ПРОБОВАТЬ НЕ РЕШУСЬ. бОЮСЬ (СМ. ПОСЛЕДНЮЮ ФРАЗУ В ОПИСАНИИ ИГРЫ)
*Репка на новый лад*
Парни садятся на пятую точку, в одну линию, раздвинув или скрестив по-турецки ноги, откидываясь назад и руками упираясь в землю (или пол) за спиной — это «грядки». Девушки садятся к ним либо на скрещенные ноги, либо между ними. Они — «репки». Ведущий — «мичуринец» ходит перед «грядками». «Репкам» желательно держать руки перед собой. Усыпив бдительность «грядок» разговорами, «мичуринец» пытается выдернуть «репку» с «грядки». Парень должен успеть убрать руки из-за спины и ухватить (удержать девушку). За что он ее будет хватать — это уж как получится. Не удержавший «репку», сам становится «мичуринцем». Главное для «грядок», после игры не получить по «граблям».

----------


## KAlinchik

*Курица*,
 Тань, мне так нравится твой конкурс УТРО НЕВЕСТЫ, но я чой-то никак не решусь его провести...На последней свадьбе собиралась, собюиралась, мужчины были подходящие, но так и не собралась с духом:frown:Скажи, как он смотрится со стороны? Не пошловато, когда трусики стринги одеваем да лифчики застегиваем?

----------


## romashakun

> *Курица*,
>  Тань, мне так нравится твой конкурс УТРО НЕВЕСТЫ, но я чой-то никак не решусь его провести...На последней свадьбе собиралась, собюиралась, мужчины были подходящие, но так и не собралась с духом:frown:Скажи, как он смотрится со стороны? Не пошловато, когда трусики стринги одеваем да лифчики застегиваем?


Я проводила этот конкурс много раз и он всегда проходил на "Ура". Спасибо большое за этот конкурс. Конкурс неизбитый, его мало кто знает. У меня его делали как то мужчины не очень талантливые, и то прошло нормально. Гостям нравится. Извини, что ответила за Таню.

----------


## Курица

> Курица,
>  Тань, мне так нравится твой конкурс УТРО НЕВЕСТЫ, но я чой-то никак не решусь его провести...На последней свадьбе собиралась, собюиралась,


*KAlinchik*,
*romashakun*,
девочки, конкурс Утро Невесты я точно проводила (НО ОН НЕ МОЙ, т.е. не мной придуманный, он кем-то из вас выставлялся, я просто его использовала, конечно, со своей подводкой и всякий раз чуть изменив(вот именно эти места, кот. Алина подчеркнула как пошловатые)- помню, как -то сглаживала, НО ШЕЛ ОН ОТПАДНО, это точно. И если св-ль артистичный - пробуйте как за то, что прошляпил туфлю - наказание_ показать, как невеста готовилась, до того как ее разули(Ну, что-то типа того...) Но АВТОРСТВО не мое - т о ч н о !!!Видно, я его "вкусно" в отчетах после проведения написала, вот и создалось впечатление...
А В Т О Р А !!!! Признавайтесь!!!

----------


## dj-dj

Буратино и К
               Сказочник:
В каждой сказке есть начало!
Жил да был шарманщик Карло
С утра до ночи,…шабашит
Тем споет, а этим спляшет 
Шли года, а он старел
Шевелюрой поредел
А когда шарманку нес
Мучил остеохандрос
Так и маялся один
Хорошо, когда есть сын!
По хозяйству он поможет
И с шарманкой выйти сможет
Летом сделает ремонт
Или просто анекдот
Как бы невзначай расскажет
Фотку классную покажет…
Так ему, мысля запала
Что никак не отпускала
А поскольку стар до дела
Из полена куклу сделал
Обзавелся Карло сыном
Так родился Буратино
Время как стрела летело
Вырос нос, мужало тело
И к шестнадцати годам
Он настроился на дам
Обольститель и кутила
Карты , девочки…тэкила 
Водка ,пиво, самогон
И тройной одеколон…
Стал по женской части – АС!
Казанова… ловелас!
Обольстить он мог любую
Сердобольную и злую
Психопатку, лишь бы в теле…
Что творил самец в постели!
Но однажды он влюбился
Бросил пить…остепенился
Ночью – лирику  писал
Мягче, тише , как-то стал
Вечерами у камина
Грезил девушкой Мальвиной…
Так и думали – влюблен!
Но задумал хитрость он…
У Мальвины все имелось
Кроткий нрав, при этом смелость
Утонченные манеры
Образованная в меру
Три машины, лучших самых 
Десять соток на Багамах
Мыловаренный завод
Даже личный пароход
Дом большой, а там уют
Денег – куры не клюют!
Что ж пора позвать героя
Он и правду нам откроет
Буратино где ты там
Покажись честным гостям!
              (Входит Буратино)
             Буратино:
Я - красивое полено
Мне и море по колено
Деньги мне по барабану
Олигархом скоро стану
Как Рокфеллер заживу
Не во сне , а на яву
Я приданое Мальвины
Под проценты в банк задвину
              Сказочник (Обращается к Буратино):
Ты, конечно славный - малый 
Но, с твоим умом, пожалуй
Такой план не провернуть
Здесь нам нужен кто нибудь
У кого талант огромный
Кто на вид – простой и скромный
А внутри сидит делец
По твоим вопросам спец!
Скажем кот есть и лиса
Могут пыль пустить в глаза
Разведут, по миру пустят
Эти – точно не упустят
И свое всегда возьмут
                       (к гостям)
Помните как их зовут?
                      (гости:Алиса и Базилио)
Нам –все сказки обойти
Лучше сватов не найти!
Эй лиса с котом входите
Наше дело разрулите!
              Базилио:
Здрасте…сколько вас красивых!
Расфуфыренных счастливых!
И уже в хмельном тумане
Слышу звон монет в кармане
Кто не трус - сдавай купюры
Мы их пустим в авантюры
Денег будет - даже впрок
И за все условный срок! 
              Алиса:
Ты гостей нам не пугай
Обещай им честно – РАЙ…
Продвижение в  карьере
Этим - дачу на Ривьере
Кто не женится ни как
Обещай удачный брак
Всех поженим, без вопросов
Даже если с длинным носом!      (кивает на Буратино)
             Сказочник:
Вот жених, а что ж невеста…
Не находит себе места
Дрожь… волнение в груди
Что там будет впереди…
Всей душой Мальвина пела
Подводило только тело 
Ручки веером лежали
Что-то делать не желали
Ножки ватные не шли
Ее губки чушь несли
Охи-вздохи вновь и вновь
Что поделаешь любовь!
А еще лет пять назад
Жизнь была, как шоколад
Театральная богема
Слаще райского Эдема
Вся искрилась и сверкала
И Мальвина частью стала 
Этой сказочной картины
Золотой, но паутины 
Так за год она спилась 
И дитем обзавелась
От кого она не знала
Так как часто выпивала

Мальчик рос, росли запросы
Впрочем, мы у них и спросим!
             (выходят Мальвина и Чебурашка)
            Мальвина:
Я гламурная девица
И легко могу влюбиться
Как-то дурака сваляла
Чебурашку нагуляла
Водку с пивом не мешайте
Чебурашек не рожайте 
Скоро буду жить с бревном 
Длинноносым пацаном!
           Чебурашка:
Ну, меня то вы узнали
В детских мультиках видали
Я и Гена крокодил
Там детишек разводил
Скоро папа-Буратино
Будет кликать меня сыном
Правда он немного странный
И по пояс деревянный!
                   Сказочник(обнимая Чебурашку):
Жертва гидроцефалии
Плоскостопья, малярии
Но с годами он окреп
Неформал, читает РЭП
В модных клубах зажигает
И капусту зашибает!
          Сказочник(к Мальвине и Буратино):
Все собрались наконец
И пора вам под венец
                           (к Буратино)
Не волнуйся Буратино
Ты обрел еще и сына
И к тому же капитал
Твоим будет, как мечтал
Кот с лисою все устроят
Деньги грамотно пристроят
Так что радуйся,…живи
В море счастья и любви!
                  (к актерам)
А сейчас вы нам спляшите
Бодрым танцем одарите
Мы же глядючи на вас
То же пустим ноги в пляс!
                (все танцуют под частушки)
Сказочник(под конец частушек…провожает актеров):
Вам поклон за представление   (поклон)
Что зажгли нам натроение
За веселые моменты
Бурные аплодисменты!
              (под аплодисменты)
И под бурные и продолжительные аплодисменты мы провожаем наших сказочных гостей!
Ну, к чему нужны здесь речи
Браво – бис, до скорой встречи!
А наши танцы продолжаются! Зажигаем, как можем!

----------


## zizi

> А В Т О Р А !!!! Признавайтесь!!!


 Это я про этот конкурс писала, но придумала не я. Видела у одной из ведущих. Если есть артистичные парни, смотрится всегда отпадно, гости хохочут до слёз. :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

*dj-dj*,А как правильно подать эту сказку? Гости что , с листа читают текст?

----------


## Donald

> Цитата:
> 
> 
> 
> 					Сообщение от Donald
> 
> 
> 				водя куском картона по маркеру.
> 
> ...


Делаем "Г"-образную конструкцию, ну букву Г из двух реек. На короткую встраем ногой, чтобы не падала длинная рейка, и на верхний конец длинной закрепляем маркер: можно рисующей стороной к себе, можно - от себя. От этого зависеть будет, увидят зрители процесс рисования или нет, да к тому же и сложность тоже зависит от этого. Нужно спросить у заказчиков, может, фотки сохранились?

----------


## Максимум

Привет всем вот зарегестрировался и начинаю делиться:Старая забытая но простая игра" Конкурс Джентельменов"-Вызываешь пары,и спрашиваешь:(даю свой текст)-"что раньше когда дама стояла на балконе-что делал мужчина?Все отвечают-пел серенады.Вот вы мужчины теперь встаньте на колено перед своей дамой,встали.А когда дама спускалась с балкона присаживалась именно на это муское колено,девочки присели.Молодцы.Встали.и тепнрь просто танцуем-но как только музыка остановится-мужчины на колено,дама к нему-кто последний приседает-выбывает,кто мимо-тем более,кто между...-сами понимаете". Конкурс проходит весело и довольно активно,но те кто не особо хочет утанцовываться-сами быстро сходят с позиции,и хорошо когда музыкальные трывки-разные,но первые лучше медленные(танго,валь,медляк и т.д)чтобы сразу не пугать испытуемых.

----------


## Инна Р.

> На короткую встраем ногой, чтобы не падала длинная рейка, и на верхний конец длинной закрепляем маркер


Теперь поняла! Правда реквизитом новым неохота обрастать - я хочу маркеры прицепить к стойкам от колонок - если муж поможет придумать держалку какую то, и пусть рисуют! Спасибо за идею!:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> хочу маркеры прицепить к стойкам от колонок -


А я бы ничего цеплять не стала. Вызывала бы две пары Один берет в руки маркер в кулачек и фиксирует перпендикулярно к телу где-то на уровне живота(пупа) Второй берет плотный лист ватмана(картона) и водит по маркеру. Первый-неподвижен, второй-в движении... Все...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Все...


Все гениальное просто!:biggrin: Спасибо, Люда!

----------


## Вета

> Это я про этот конкурс писала, но придумала не я. Видела у одной из ведущих. Если есть артистичные парни, смотрится всегда отпадно, гости хохочут до слёз.


дайте ссылочку почитать :Aga:

----------


## Слана

На "ура" проходит игра с пиджаками. Подсмотрела её лет 8 назад на диске с польской свадьбой. Сейчас её в нашем городе( а может уже и не только)  проводят многие, подсмотрев у меня.
Заключается она вот в чем:
Мужчины в пиджаках танцуют с дамами медленный танец. На паузе мужчины снимают пиджак и одевают на скорость своим дамам. Кто последний, тот выходит из игры. Затем дамы танцуют в пиджаках, и все наоборот. Побеждают самые ловкие.

----------


## klass

Привет всем! Крайне редко бываю, но как видно - метко! Спасибо за конкурс. А если его еще развить? В первой части мужчины одевают на дам пиджаки, во второй - галстук, в третьей - ремень (конечно, другие вещи - смешнее, но соблюдаем приличия... ), а в четвертой - дамы должны переодеть на мужчину все его вещи.

----------


## Lizaele

Где-то на просторах инета нашла песню, переделала ее в кричалку. Использую на свадьбах, корпоративах, юбилеях, подправляя слова, согласно событию:
Песня на мотив «Давным-давно» из к/ф «Гусарская баллада»
Вместо слов «Давным-давно» гости хором поют: «Полным –полно!»
Гостей разбиваю на две половины. Одна говорит 1- «ДА!», вторая  2- «ДА-ДА!» и выбираю барабанщика, который стучит в нужный момент по столу – 3.
Вот сама песня, основное пою я, по сигналу вступают гости:

Примите гости все участье, «ДА!»
ведь свадьба – это вовсе не кино! «ДА-ДА!»
Желаем молодым мы счастья (барабаны)
 «Полным –полно! Полным –полно! Полным –полно!»

Мы этой встречи долго ждали «ДА!»
И как пройдет она все думали давно «ДА-ДА!»
Гостей сегодня в этом зале (барабаны)
«Полным –полно! Полным –полно! Полным –полно!»

Мы эту песню распеваем «ДА!»
В бокалы наливаем водку и вино «ДА-ДА!»
Вина мы выпить обещаем (барабаны)
«Полным –полно! Полным –полно! Полным –полно!»

(А это к молодым)
Сегодня вам друзья придется «ДА!»
Принять с улыбкой поздравленье не одно «ДА-ДА!»
А сколько сил у вас найдется? (барабаны)
«Полным –полно! Полным –полно! Полным –полно!»

----------


## KAlinchik

Маленькое развлечение. Кто из гостей подскажет мне сколько сейчас времени примерно 19,10, значит мы отдыхаем 2 часа 10 мин. Сейчас мы узнаем как мы отдыхаем! 
Мне нужно чтобы ко мне вышли девушка и молодой человек. Желающих нет тогда я выбираю сама. Вот вы пожалуйста. Как вас зовут – наградите аплодисментами. Вы как пили – нормально, отлично. Мы будем с вами читать реп:
девушка 
"А солнце всхо-оо дит и захо-оо дит
А мы отдыхаем хорошо
Пурлим-пумпо Е!"
Прорепетируем! 
Мужчина:А как вас зовут – замечательно, как вы себя чувствуете – супер!
Ваша партия 
"А тру а хрю а тирли-тирли-дон
А тру а хрю а тирли-тирли-дон
Отдыхаем хорошо Е!"
Прорепетируем! 
Уважаемые дамы и господа исполняется впервые сводный хор реперов:
мои слова: 
"Мы ехали куда-то,
мы ехали в трамвае, 
мы рэп читали свято другого нам не надо!"

Потом реперы пошли по очереди, естественно они уже все слова позабыли и получается всегда интересно! Самое главное этот конкурс делается как с детьми - так, и с солидными "дядьками из администрации". 
Р.S. Обязательно этот конкурс проводить без "бумажники-подсказки" - все знать наизусть - тогда и будет эффект!

----------


## Саня Кэп

А мы на свадьбах (юбилеях) "заставляем" петь жених серинаду, надеваем на него самбреро, вручаем гитару, даём текст песни "Вдрук, как в сказке скрипнула дверь", где переделано только первое слова на имя невесты "Вика вдруг в тишине", включаем фонограмму - минус. Эффект неожиданности - есть эффект неожиданности, а когда припев поют все гости и пускаются танцевать... всегда проходит здорово, особенно смешно, когда жениху "медведь на ухо наступил".

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

> А мы на свадьбах (юбилеях) "заставляем" петь жених серинаду, надеваем на него самбреро, вручаем гитару, даём текст песни "Вдрук, как в сказке скрипнула дверь", где переделано только первое слова на имя невесты "Вика вдруг в тишине", включаем фонограмму - минус. Эффект неожиданности - есть эффект неожиданности, а когда припев поют все гости и пускаются танцевать... всегда проходит здорово, особенно смешно, когда жениху "медведь на ухо наступил".


Я не понимаю таких шуток над женихом. Если у человека нет слуха, тем более он жених, и над ним смеяться - увы это ужасно!!! Жених и невеста - это святое, это их праздник, и они должны выглядеть  самыми лучшими. И заслуга сделать их героями праздника - в тамаде!

----------


## Lizaele

> Я не понимаю таких шуток над женихом. Если у человека нет слуха, тем более он жених, и над ним смеяться - увы это ужасно!!!


Думаю, если у жениха все в порядке с чувством юмора, то все нормально. Он еще и сам посмеется вместе со всеми! А если нет голоса, то можно и говорить в ритме музыки, зато гости подхватят. 



> Жених и невеста - это святое,


А вот такое отношение к жениху мне совершенно не понятно.

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

> А вот такое отношение к жениху мне совершенно не понятно.


А какое должно быть отношение к жениху? Вы считаете красиво, если гости смеються над женихом? Всему есть мера. Есть нормальные шутки и тамада должна уметь шутить, веселить народ. Но проведя очень много свадеб, считаю, что шутки над виновниками торжества всегда должны быть исключительно уважительными к ним. Это их день, их празник и нужно его делать для них. Достаточно на свадьбе людей, которые готовы веселиться, шутить, может и пошлить,  и даже раздеться до гола.

----------


## Lizaele

Какое счастье, что и мы и наши клиенты такие разные! Значит у всех есть выбор! Удачи!:rolleyes:

----------


## Djazi

На второй  день свадьбы, когда моя программа  была практически  закончена,  ко мне подошла  девушка и попросила провести конкурс, сказала, что не пошлый.
 Ну дала я ей микрофон.  Вызвала она пары.  Вышли только  девчонки. Тут  она призвала мужчин  поучаствоаать и вышли мужчины. Жених с невестой  тоже  участвовали. Теперь суть конкурса. Мужчин просят удалиться за дверь. А  девушкам говорят, что они  любимое средство передвижения  их спутников и, что  они сломались. Но у каждой  сломалось, что-то своё. Причём места она им показала: это ямка на шее, локоть внутренняя  сторона и внешняя, бок. Итак, заходит первый  мужчина. Она его спрашивает:какое  его любимое  средство передвижения? Он ответил, что МЕРС. Так вот, говорит ведущая, показывая на девушку, представьте, что это ваш  Мерседес, он сломался и  издаёт такие  странные  звуки: Жжжжжжжжжж.... А  вы должны  целовать  её до тех пор пока не вылечите, то есть  пока не поцелуете  туда, где  она сломалась. Девушка зажужжала, а он её давай обцеловывать. Да, все поломки выше талии.  У следующего клиента любимое  средство передвижения оказалось  ишаком, девушке пришлось кричать:  Иа- иа- иа....., пока он не нашёл поломку. Ещё  были мотоцикл, конь и велосипед. Думаю, что если  будут  участвовать пары, а не случайные  люди, то этот конкурс не пошлый. А вот как здесь  было... Бедные  девчонки, их обслюнявили какие-то посторонние  мужики!  Но все хохотали до упаду.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Djazi*,
 мне тоже  єтот конкурс понравился....

----------


## Lizaele

У меня всегда хорошо проходит достаточно известный конкурс со строчками из песен. На свадьбах приглашаю три семейные пары и прошу написать по одной строчке из трех песен и подписать свой листок. Небольшое интервью, типа сколько вы лет вместе. Затем: «Дорогие молодожены, более опытные гости любезно согласились поделиться своим опытом и рассказать как они себя чувствовали перед своей свадьбой (озвучивается первая строчка каждого), во время свадьбы ( вторая) и после свадьбы (третья)».
На юбилее аналогично. Только там, что они думали: 1. Когда первый раз увидели друг друга. 2. Когда первый раз поцеловались. 3. Теперь.
На корпоративах выбираю троих, не вытаскивая из-за стола, даю листки и ручки и прошу написать опять-таки три строчки. И подписаться, естественно. Расшифровка, например для адвокатов: 1. С какими мыслями вы приступали к самому первому своему делу? 2. Что вы чувствовали, перед самым трудным делом? 3. С каким настроем вы теперь, имея огромный опыт, беретесь за новое дело? При хорошей подаче и комментариях проходит очень весело.

----------


## maxcimum

Оля, спасибо за конкурс! Я думаю, ты полностью права. надо пробовать только с парами, а не со случайными мужчинами. Обязательно добавлю в свою копилку.

----------


## Курица

А я летом с балкона(базы отдыха) наблюдала, как один ведущий вел корпоратив выездной, какой-то СПА-салон пятилетие отмечал.
Так вот, на один из конкурсов он на открытую уличную сцену(подиум)вызвал 5или 6 пар(М+Ж)(т.е. это были юные Ж и нестарые:biggrin: М). Попросил задать каждой из пар какую-нибудь оч известную песню(это делали своими  выкриками зрители)Затем он раздал м. по салфетке_подстелить под колено.И объявил, что сейчас  коленопреклоненные мужчины по очереди "исполнят соло на ...пупках", и показал на девушке из толпы, как(стоит, значится, мужик на 1 колене перед красавицей в топике, приник...не к мундштуку, а к ее девственному пупку, и..."Пум-пу-рум-пу-пум-пу-рум-пу-пум-пу-рум..."(Узнали? Это было заданное:"Наша служба и опасна, и трудна..")
Ржач стоял на всю базу отдыха. Заливисто смеялись-гортанно ворковали "выдуваемые" дэвушки, зрители ржали, мужчины в поте лица "выдували медь"...
БЫЛО ПРИКОЛЬНО. Оказалось потом, что пары подобрались методом случайного тыка-и в этом был элемент интриги для партнеров.
Может, кто - нибудь попробует это сделать?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Может, кто - нибудь попробует это сделать?


мне кажется, такое только на своих надо пробовать!:biggrin:
Но я в закрома себе скопировала...

----------


## Ван Дэр Рэм

Это я так понимаю для проведения междусобойчиков, то есть для маленьких компаний? Или всё же и для большого количества людей?

----------


## Курица

> Это я так понимаю для проведения междусобойчиков, то есть для маленьких компаний? Или всё же и для большого количества людей?


*Ван Дэр Рэм*, уважаемый(ая) - прощаем, естественно, заранее, А что "ЭТО"???- выставленный чуть выше прикол или - все, что Вы на Форуме прочли? Если первое- ответ ДА, второе- НЕТ!!!
И- пройдемте в тему "Кто мы" и "Если ты новичок-тебе сюда!"- Вам станет многое понятнее. Обращайтесь - помогу и подскажу! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

КАК ВАМ ТАКАЯ ИГРА?
Обращаемся к гостям:"Вот вам краткое содержание, назовите известное произведение"
* «Колобок»* 
-Ням-ням? 

-Не-а! 

-Ням-ням? 

-Не-а! 

-Ням-ням? 

-Не-а! 

-Ням-ням. 

*Книга о вкусной и здоровой пище* 

-Ням-ням. Ням-ням. Ням-ням. 

*«Репка»* 

-Ы-ы-ы! 

-Ы-ы-ы-ы! 

-Ы-ы-ы-ы-ы! 

-Ы-ы-ы-ы-ы-ы! 

-Ы-ы-ы-ы-ы-ы-ы! 

-Чпок! 

*К/Ф «Челюсти»* 

-Ням-ням. Ням-ням. Ням-ням. 

*«Бычок» (Агния Барто)* 
-Му-у-у! Топ-топ-топ. Хрясь! 

*«Анна Каренина»* 

-Ту-тууууу! Хрясь! 

*«Му-Му»* 

-Гав-гав! 

-Буль-буль. 

*«Царевна лягушка»* 

-Ква-ква! 

-Чмок-чмок. 

*К/Ф» Титаник»* 

-Чмок-чмок! 

-Хрясь! 

-Буль-буль. 

*«Преступление и наказание»* 

-Тук-тук-тук. 

-Кто там? 

-Хрясь! 

*«Красная Шапочка»* 

-Тук-тук-тук. 

-Кто там? 

-Ням-ням! 

*Мужской детектив* 

-Хрясь-хрясь-хрясь! Чмок. Хрясь-хрясь-хрясь-хрясь-хрясь! 

*Женский детектив* 

-Хрясь! Чмок-чмок-чмок-чмок-чмок-чмок-чмок-чмок-чмок-чмок…

----------


## Раюшка

> Книга о вкусной и здоровой пище 
> 
> -Ням-ням. Ням-ням. Ням-ням.





> К/Ф «Челюсти» 
> 
> -Ням-ням. Ням-ням. Ням-ням.


??? Это в Книге о вкусной и здоровой пище пишется о к/ф "Челюсти"? Или, наоборот, кинофильм снят по мотивам "Книги о вкусной и здоровой пище"?:biggrin:

----------


## Глюк

В  начале "Челюстей" нужно добавить, я так предполагаю, Х-хлюп. или Бу-улты-ых. А вот потом уже, как положено, ням-ням (3 раза).

----------


## horivez

Доброго времени суток, коллеги!
Начал сегодня читать форум - спасибо за ряд свежих идей )))
В ответ - парочка своих.
В разных вариантах муссировалась тема "Угадай мелодию".
Мой вариант: песни из мультфильмов, задача - угадать мультфильм.
Фонограммы здесь
http://rapidshare.com/files/15884768...___ss.rar.html
Плюс в том, что некоторые угадываются сразу, а некоторые вызывают затруднения, соответственно, давая подсказки, можно пообщаться с залом.
Далее...
Банально, но продолжает работать )))
"Ромео и Джульета - это символ любви. Но слегка устаревший ) А вот ... и ... (имена молодожёнов) - это уже гораздо более современно. Соответственно, призы получат те из гостей, кто вспомнит ещё какие-либо хрестоматийные примеры влюблённых пар".
Ещё... Нашёл в сети, но сделал свою версию...
"Пессимисты считают, что мужчине и женщине не дано понять друг друга по природе своей. Оптимисты считают, что не всё так плохо. Проверим, у нас в зале оптимисты, или... не совсем ) Мужчинам задаём вопросы на традиционно женские темы: кулинария, мода, гламур... Женщинам - на темы мужские: спорт, оружие, алкоголь ) Вопросы ставлю так, что не ответить не возможно (женский вопрос про автомобили - капот в машине находится сзади или спереди? Если найдётся умник, который скажет, что у Запорожца сзади, мой ответ - но мы же говорим про АВТОМОБИЛИ, и снова есть повод для общения.
Порядок этих трёх игрушек: влюблённые пары, взаимопнимание, детская "угадайка", общая канва - "поговорим о составляющих счастливого брака: любовь, взаимопонимание, дети. Вот вам готовый первый блок свадьбы (как вариант).
P.S. Будут нужны ещё "угадайки" - пишите, ещё есть профессии, имена, цветы. Всё писал сам, так что "эксклюзив" гарантирован )))
P.P.S. Всем крепких нервов и благодарных клиентов )))

----------


## horivez

И ещё...
Не в тему, но..
Ильич, а не с Вами ли мы пересекались несколько лет назад в Крыму на конференции Panasonic? )

----------


## ИОЛАНТА

здравствуйте все!я новичок на саите ,но так рада с вами познакомится!!!!супер!какие вы все молодцы!

----------


## optimistka17

> я новичок на сайте


Привет, новичек. Чтоб нормально знакомиться, давай -ка уходить из темы "Игры и конкурсы, не требующие реквизита"
 Все о себе (как зовут, где живешь, чем занимаешься) вполне можно  и нужно разместить в теме "Кто мы"

----------


## Саня Кэп

Для молодой в этот момент - он герой, я вообще не понимаю, когда невеста с женихом сидят за столом, как куклы ряженые: только целуются и устало кивают. Свадебноый пир - это театр. игра (в хорошем смысле этого слова), они же не в церкви, где всё чопорно и степенно. На наших свадьбах развлекаются все, в том числе и молодые. А пошло всё с очень активного жениха, который хотел участвовать везде, даже попросил чтобы его украли. Так и повелось. А вообще, я тоже много чего не понимаю, но никого не осуждаю, не бросаюсь словами "ужасно" и им подобными, о чём и Вас Ribka - тамадушка, прошу. Давайте жить дружно!

----------


## Глюк

> призы получат те из гостей, кто вспомнит ещё какие-либо хрестоматийные примеры влюблённых пар".


Я  провожу этот "Аукцион" пар! Но чаще всего он очень затягивается!!! А разрулить ситуацию я не всегда могу - перебивать "поток" имен, хлынувший на меня я не в силах... Мне даже в качестве романтической пары приходилось слышать: Шрэк и Осел, Пятачек и Винни...
А есть еще вариант - развитие этого развлечения... Пары уже написаны на карточках (м - на синих, Ж - на розовых), раздаем всем, соответственно полу. Задача за 1 композицию танцевальную найти пару и зарегистрироваться в "ЗАГСе" - стоит отдельный столик и у регистратора есть полный список пар!!!

----------


## Ладушка

> Тук-тук-тук.
> 
> -Кто там?
> 
> -Ням-ням! 
> Ням-ням!
> Ням-ням!
> Ням-Ням!
> Ням-ням!
> ...


Волк и семеро козлят:smile:

----------


## NatYra

Причем, "козлят" - это глагол! (простите вырвалось, шутка из КВНа):rolleyes:

----------


## Клеопатра1

Всем, привет! К вам обращается новичек в проведениях мероприятий. Помогите пожалуйста, подскажите, как можно коментировать "Шляпу" (чтение мыслей)? Заранее благодарю!

----------


## ИРИША

*horivez*, ссылка не работает...:(

----------


## horivez

Новая ссылка на детскую "Угадайку":
http://ifolder.ru/9128932

----------


## Kozachello

> здравствуйте все!я новичок на саите ,но так рада с вами познакомится!!!!супер!какие вы все молодцы!


 Вот классно! Таки-прозрела Иоланта, а П-дер Ильич не верил!

----------


## optimistka17

> П-дер


 А перевод?

----------


## Kot-dobryi

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=108884

----------


## Татьянка

> а П-дер Ильич не верил


:eek:...шо то мне это не нравится....

----------


## Раюшка

> Сообщение от Kozachello 
> П-дер
> 
> А перевод?


Люда, ты не поняла. Козачелло в этой теме предлагает конкурс без реквизита на самую удачную "расшифровку"...:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

Читать вслух!

На шишкосушильную фабрику требуется опытная шишкосушильщица со знанием 
шишкосушильной технологии для наилучшего шишкосушения. Шишкосушильщица должена 
уметь различать шишки пригодные для шишкосушения от шишек не пригодных для 
шишкосушения, а также отличать шишки недошишкосушенные от шишек 
перешишкосушенных. За каждую недошишкосушенную шишку или перешишкосушенную 
шишкосушильщица будет получать шишкосушилкой по попе.

Чем не скороговорка????

----------


## optimistka17

> конкурс без реквизита на самую удачную "расшифровку"...


Увы, конкурс не состоялся ...

----------


## syaonka

> Сообщение от Kozachello 
> а П-дер Ильич не верил
> 
> ...шо то мне это не нравится....


И мне тоже!:mad:

----------


## Dium

Вот у нас в разделе есть тема " Песни, в которых звучат имена" , а что если предложит гостям сыграть в "нызывайку". Нужно называть или пропеть строчки из песен в которых есть какие-нибудь имена.  Может уже кто-то писал на форуме, не видела... а если нет, надо развить тему:)))

----------


## Pugachiha

*Dium*,
Светлячок, мы как раз с Алинкой-*KAlinchik* начали типа этого развивать в темке "Игра для зрителей".  Правда, это не песни, но тоже про имена. Чёт никто не поддержал
А по-моему, классная идея :Aga:

----------


## krasti

Всем привет! Я тут новичок, еще не осмотрелся, как следует. У меня большая просьба, готовлю программу для взрослых.  Тема: Деревня дураков, ведущие Мужик и Баба!  Персонажи  не очень-то разговорчивые. У кого есть опыт подскажите,  каким образом можно выводить гостей на игры и танцы, не используя слов? Как можно объяснить и направить их в нужное направление?   Я сам в основном работаю только на детских праздниках, это для меня скажем дебют! Огромное спасибо всем кто подскажет!!!!

----------


## michailow

Дорогие форумчани,
помогите, как можно подвести к игре "По секрету вам скажу"??

----------


## Tavina

> помогите, как можно подвести к игре "По секрету вам скажу"??


Пройдите по этой ссылочке: 
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....38#post1907238
На этой странице найдете ответ на свой вопрос.

----------


## krasti

> Всем привет! Я тут новичок, еще не осмотрелся, как следует. У меня большая просьба, готовлю программу для взрослых.  Тема: Деревня дураков, ведущие Мужик и Баба!  Персонажи  не очень-то разговорчивые. У кого есть опыт подскажите,  каким образом можно выводить гостей на игры и танцы, не используя слов? Как можно объяснить и направить их в нужное направление?   Я сам в основном работаю только на детских праздниках, это для меня скажем дебют! Огромное спасибо всем кто подскажет!!!!


Э-ге-гей!!!
Есть кто тут живой?!!!!
ЛЮДИИИИИИИИИ!!!!
ПА-МА-ГИ-ТЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ!!!

----------


## Tavina

> ведущие Мужик и Баба! Персонажи не очень-то разговорчивые


Неразговорчивые ведущие - это проблемно...Тут два варианта, на мой взгляд! Либо этим двоим нужно завести себе третьего-разговорчивого (сына Ивана-дурака, например), либо дать возможность персонажам нормально вести программу, пусть болтают...  :smile:

----------


## Сильва

Я после игр вывожу людей на танцы с помощью резиночек. Два участника, на талию одеваются резинки, в которые девочки летом прыгают, в игрушечных магазинах есть. Можете сказать, а можете жестами показать, что они должны набрать к себе в команду как можно большее количество участников (благо резинки тянутся человек на 20), и через полминуты встречаетесь на танцплощадке. Можно ещё спросить, кто болеет за этого участника?  А за этого? Музыка! Народ сам поднимается, не зная, что его ждёт подвох. время прошло, свистите - стоп-игра! Все на танцпол! Какие большие дружные команды! Раз мы все собрались на танцполе, то все дружно ТАН-ЦУ-ЕМ!

----------


## krasti

Вывести гостей будет не проблема. Нам нужно провести хоровод с вертушками и разбивкой парами. (Сперва идет хоровод, закручивается и раскручивается, делаешь круг и тут же все разбиваются на пары, пары не много покружились и снова в хоровод.)  вот как это можно провести не объясняя словами? Нас, два ведущих.  Один ведут в начале хоровода, другой в конце. Как сделать так чтобы не получился винегрет? Тобишь кто в лес кто по дрова!

----------


## Сильва

А "Берёзку" Моисеева приглашать не будете?




> Нам нужно провести хоровод с вертушками и разбивкой парами. (Сперва идет хоровод, закручивается и раскручивается, делаешь круг и тут же все разбиваются на пары, пары не много покружились и снова в хоровод.) вот как это можно провести не объясняя словами? Нас, два ведущих. Один ведут в начале хоровода, другой в конце. Как сделать так чтобы не получился винегрет?


Вы хотите. чтоб без слов целая хореографическая постановка получилась! Да трезвым гостям это 10 минут как минимум объяснять нужно, ещё и репетировать!
Вы ж вдвоём хоровод не изобразите, чтоб вас скопировали!

----------


## HB

Добрый день!
А я на юбилеях провожу такой конкурс:
АУКЦИОН
Чтобы порадовать юбиляра необычным, оригинальным поздравлением проведите сразу после первых поздравлений аукцион для всех гостей. Предметом аукциона может служить любая вещь, которая принадлежала (или якобы принадлежала) юбиляру. Например: первая пеленка, в которую его заворачивали, машинка, которой он играл в детстве, ботинки, в которых он ходил в 1-й класс. Или, в крайнем случае, шнурки от этих ботинок.

Обычно такой аукцион проходит оживленно, и в нем принимают участие все присутствующие. Когда исчерпаны привычные определения: добрый, умный, хороший и т.д., гости начинают состязаться в изобретательности, и звучат порой самые неожиданные определения. Обязательное условие, о котором ведущий должен непременно предупредить всех участников аукциона - все эпитеты, характеризующие виновника торжества должны быть для него приятными. Гость, сказавший последним слово-определение юбиляра, становится победителем аукциона. Ведущий торжественно вручает ему. Затем дарит юбиляру все сказанные в его адрес слова и предлагает гостям поднять бокалы за такого необыкновенного именинника.

Ведущий объявляет, что победителем аукциона станет тот, кто последним скажет слово-определение юбиляра.

- перечислить его душевные качества
- расхвалить его физические достоинства
- воспеть его профессиональное мастерство
- рассказать про его супружеские достоинства
- описать его мастеровые качества

----------


## KAlinchik

*HB*,
привет!  :flower:

----------


## HB

День добрый! Вот сижу читаю - не могу оторваться! Много того что, знала и забыла, много новых идей по проведению старых конкурсов  :Ok:

----------


## HB

вот еще - игра за столом
АВТОАС
1.	Машина - животное. Ягуар, Газель
2.	Машина - город. Самара
3.	Машина - богиня. Лада
4.	Машина - планета. Сатурн, Меркурий
5.	Машина - поле. Нива
6.	Машина - имя. Мерседес
7.	Машина - река. Волга, Ока
8.	Машина - житель столицы. Москвич
9.	Машина - ткань. Газ
10.	Машина - морской залив. Лагуна
11.	Машина – жернал. ГЕО
12.	Машина – танец. Полонез
13.	Машина – скорость. Темпо
14.	Машина – президент. Линкольн
15.	Машина – птица. Чайка
16.	Машина – насекомое. Фольксваген – ЖУК
17.	Машина – праздник. Победа
18.	Машина – местность. Жигули
19.	Машина – футбольная команда. Таврия
20.	Машина – цветок. Астра
21.	Машина – окурок. Бычок
22.	Машина – называемая в народе хлебобулочным изделием. Микроавтобус УАЗ – буханка

----------


## KAlinchik

> День добрый! Вот сижу читаю - не могу оторваться!


смотри! это начало болезни-форумания!Зависимость неизлечима!:biggrin:

----------


## интра

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Про имена: провожу как застольные перепевки (обычно на свадьбах). Две команды (сидят за столом , деление условное). Первая вспоминает и поет по куплету или припеву из песен, где есть женские имена, вторая команда - где есть мужские имена, по очереди. Можно просто названия песен или строчки из них (ибо мало кто тексты помнит). Проходит азартно.

----------


## Милос

> много новых идей по проведению старых конкурсов


конкурсы старые,но может кому-то пригодятся(у меня на свадьбах проходят отлично) вызываются на танцпол мужчины-они же -голуби и женщины-они же-голубки.Под музыку  разбиваются по парам-голубь и голубка, затем мои команды следуют: голубка справа, голубка слева(они идут танцуя по кругу парами),затем комментирую, а играющие делают как  что я говорю: голубь вокруг голубки,голубка сзади,голубка спереди,голубка  справа,голубка слева,голубка вокруг голубя и на  гнездо(на колени и танцует продолжает) потом опять повторяю,затем ВНИМАНИЕ!Голубка на руках!(несут на руках по кругу:))Ай,браво!....Голубь на колено,голубка вокруг голубя, голубка на  гнездо,голубка зажигаееееет(танцует) вообщем может примитивно,но всем нравится,веселятся от души...
нравится еще конкурс со шляпами(реквизит по-минимуму) команда девушек, напротив команда мужчин,одеваем по шляпе одной команде и другой,должны выйти на центр танцпола (там поднос с бутылкой шампанского и два фужера)по одному человеку с каждой команды, танцуя(песня Сердючки:Я шла ,шла,шла,пирожок нашла...) налить оригинально и оригинально выпить(пригубить немного ),затем вернуться передать шляпу игроку следующему и так далее,таким образом образуются пары,они знакомятся,пьют на брудершафт,куражатся,особенно когда моложежи много и неженатых:)))Я чаще использую командные групповые игры(шесты-мальчики,шесты-девочки,паровозики с приветствиями и проч.),может они  и старые но публику заводят:)))

----------


## Милос

У меня просьба,может есть какие идеи по озвучке выхода гостей?
Чтобы выхвать гостей на танцпол,поднять из-за стола приглашаю по очереди,чтобы выходили на танпол несравненную невесту под песню:Хочу я  замуж,замуж хочу... красивого,обаятельного жениха...родителей..тещи,свекрови-Сердючка"Гуляночка","Свекровь вам не трали-вали",для свекра и тестя-"морячка", www.Лениград,для друзей жениха -Отпетые мошенники"Обратите внимание на наше воспитание..." подруг невесты-Стрелки "Это секшен революшен" родных жениха,невесты...разные русские народные,представляю диджея(он танцует на месте:)))Авария"Это диджей..." затем кого забыли? тамаду? ставим мне  Сердючку"Все будет хорошо я это знаю" и затем танцуем ВСЕ!
Может есть идеи какие песни под выход поставить,конкурс-выход всем нравится,просто уже старые  песни,мне приелись немного...буду признательна!

----------


## Dium

*Милос*,


> Чтобы выхвать гостей на танцпол,поднять из-за стола приглашаю по очереди,чтобы выходили на танпол несравненную невесту под песню:Хочу я замуж,замуж хочу... красивого,обаятельного жениха...родителей..тещи,свекрови-Сердючка"Гуляночка","Свекровь вам не трали-вали",для свекра и тестя-"морячка", www.Лениград,для друзей жениха -Отпетые мошенники"Обратите внимание на наше воспитание..." подруг невесты-Стрелки "Это секшен революшен" родных жениха,невесты...разные русские народные,представляю диджея(он танцует на месте:)))Авария"Это диджей..." затем кого забыли? тамаду? ставим мне Сердючку"Все будет хорошо я это знаю" и затем танцуем ВСЕ!


Идея интересная! 
А как бы на корпоративах такую фишку сделать??? какие песенки бы подобрать? и для людей незнакомых друг с другом,  сидящих своей компанией за столиками в ресторане???

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Dium*,
насчет вызова у меня как-то без особых проблем, а вот к Новому Году буду делать "Знакомство по именам" из нарезок. Каждый рад услышать свое имя,пусть встанет, покивает во все стороны головой. Еще не придумала, что буду делать для тех,  у кого редкие имена и они не прозвучали. Сегодня взяла корпоратив, список будет, так что все имена по15 сек прозвучат. Про ресторан надо думать.  :mad:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Кстати , вспомнила, был тут разговор  про попу: на НГ девочки, стоя на стульях спиной к зрителям, пишут "С Новым годом!" , особый восторг вызывает, как уже писали ранее, восклиц.знак. Главное, что все должны угадать, что пишут конкурсанты.

----------


## Милос

> *Милос*,
> Идея интересная! 
> А как бы на корпоративах такую фишку сделать??? какие песенки бы подобрать? и для людей незнакомых друг с другом,  сидящих своей компанией за столиками в ресторане???


думаю уместно будет  вызывать или по месяцам рождения или по временам года и музыку-сопровождение веселое ставить чтобы выходили танцуя и зажигая остальных:)))

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> а вот к Новому Году буду делать "Знакомство по именам" из нарезок.


А я на юбилей ближайший это готовлю. Посмотрю, как пройдёт.

----------


## Isabelle

*horivez*,
 A est Novogodnie narezochki?
Izabelldela@yahoo.com

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Может, я и не права, но на юбилее люди и так знакомы друг с другом, а по месяцам - уже есть для этого гороскоп; слишком много нарезок "тоже не есть хорошо". Хотя уже и сама засомневалась насчет корпоратива, ведь они-то друг друга знают!  Но самих нарезок еще нет , пока качаю песни. Мало музматериала. Но обязательно сделаю и со всеми поделюсь.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*tatiana-osinka*,
И всё же я попробую. И это будет не в качестве знакомства, а в качестве поздравления. Не согласно, что на юбилеях все знакомы, очень даже наоборот. А с песнями напряг. Но вроде на все имена нужные нашла. Правда кое-что вырезаю, склеиваю. Не все слова подходят.
А люди любят, когда их по имени. Даже просто под песню со своим именем так танцуют!

----------


## Volodя

> смотри! это начало болезни-форумания!Зависимость неизлечима!


Нет , эта болезнь называется MSK-мания , учённые выяснили !
П.с. Ею болеют все обитатели MSK!!!

----------


## Elena 2008

[QUOTE=Милос]У меня просьба,может есть какие идеи по озвучке выхода гостей?


На выход подружек невесты или команды невесты - песня из к/ф "Красотка"  , а на друзей жениха - ремикс из к/ф "Бригада"

----------


## Gavrila

Верите ли вы, что дробь и картечь раньше на Руси изготавливалась в виде того животного, на которого будет охота. В виде медведя, оленя, глухаря… (нет)

Верите ли вы, что в Германии охотничий порох стали выпускать с ароматическими добавками? Яблочный, клубничный… (нет)

Верите ли вы, что у индейцев Майя существует примета: для того, чтобы не промахнуться на охоте надо попросить мать жены, по-нашему тёщу, расписаться на стрелах? (нет)

Верите ли вы что самые качественные пыжи раньше изготавливали действительно из пыжиковой шапки? (нет)

Верите ли вы, что в Бельгии предложили выращивать деревья с квадратными стволами, что, по мнению специалистов уменьшит процент вырубки и сохранит леса с ценными породами деревьев (да)

Верите ли вы, что кошки никогда не мяукают друг с другом, а делают это только для людей? (да)

Верите ли вы, что слон – единственное существо в мире, которое не может подпрыгивать? (да)

Верите ли вы, что ослы в год убивают больше людей, чем их гибнет при авиакатасрофах?
(да)

Верите ли вы, что если ударить медведя в правое ухо, он никогда не будет сосать лапу? (нет)

Верите ли вы, что в этой фразе тридцать две буквы? (нет. 39)

Верите ли вы, что лоси могут сморкаться? (нет)

Верите ли вы, что тетерев может подражать лаю собак? (нет)

Верите ли вы, что каждую секунду с лица земли исчезает отрезок леса размером с футбольное поле? (да) В день это 86400 футбольных полей. В год – 31 миллион.

Верите ли вы, что утиное крякание не даёт эха? (да) И никто не знает почему.

Верите ли вы, что в Центральном Китае леса вырубают при помощи взрывчатки? (да)

Верите ли вы, что панда – это енот, а не медведь? (да. КРАСНАЯ ПАНДА - ЕНОТ)

Верите ли вы, что дельфины спят, закрыв один глаз? (да)

Верите ли вы, что крокодилы не умеют высовывать язык (да)

Верите ли вы, что все полярные медведи – левши? (да)

Верите ли вы, что кукушка откладывает разноцветные яйца? (да)


(ВСЁ НЕТ)
Вы наверняка знаете, что с 2009 года всем категориям льготников штраф за нарушение правил рыбной ловли устанавливается в большем размере. А вот верите ли вы, что взяв с собой на рыбалку черные очки и белую трость, вы сможете серьезно сэкономить?

Верите ли вы, что при задержании нарушителя, крючки и тройники могут рассматриваться как колющее оружие. 

Верите ли вы, что в новом рыболовном сезоне катушки с числом оборотов более 4000 м\с подлежат обязательной регистрации. 

Верите ли вы, что если вас задержал рыбнадзор, вы имеете право на бесплатный звонок по их сотовому телефону своему адвокату. 

Верите ли вы, что если вы сможете на глазах инспектора съесть свой улов, суд может счесть ваше нарушение вызванным крайней необходимостью спасения человеческой жизни от голодной смерти.

----------


## Милос

На выход подружек невесты или команды невесты - песня из к/ф "Красотка"  , а на друзей жениха - ремикс из к/ф "Бригада"[/QUOTE]

спасибо,возьму на заметочку,но лучше наверно ,если это будет песня ,под которую можно было бы активно двигаться и танцевать выходя на танцпол

----------


## KAlinchik

Здесь  файлы от baranvagalina для конкурса Угадай мелодию:
http://files.mail.ru/9DETA2
http://files.mail.ru/0R3TPY
там 30 нарезок...

----------


## Yuli4ka

> Маленькое развлечение. Кто из гостей подскажет мне сколько сейчас времени примерно 19,10, значит мы отдыхаем 2 часа 10 мин. Сейчас мы узнаем как мы отдыхаем! 
> Мне нужно чтобы ко мне вышли девушка и молодой человек. Желающих нет тогда я выбираю сама. Вот вы пожалуйста. Как вас зовут – наградите аплодисментами. Вы как пили – нормально, отлично. Мы будем с вами читать реп:
> девушка 
> "А солнце всхо-оо дит и захо-оо дит
> А мы отдыхаем хорошо
> Пурлим-пумпо Е!"
> Прорепетируем! 
> Мужчина:А как вас зовут – замечательно, как вы себя чувствуете – супер!
> Ваша партия 
> ...



Алина!! Под музыку это все происходит?? один раз повторяете?? или несколько раз??

----------


## Volodя

> один раз повторяете?? или несколько раз??


микрофон и качество обслуживания звукарями многое тут решает !
Например я не работаю с ревербератором , я вообще без него !
Если правильно отрегулировать звук , вас все будут слышать , а когда что-то бормочит ведущий себе под нос, его никто не слушает. Ещё важную роль играет интонауия. Говорите чётко ! и всё будет тип-топ !

----------


## Валентина Анатольевна

Help!!!!! Срочно нужна минусовка "Гоп-стоп" Спасибо!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Под музыку это все происходит?? один раз повторяете?? или несколько раз??


Нет, Юль, я делаю без музыки, очень смешно , когда они переорать друг друга пытаются....
а один раз или несколько, зависит от ситуации, зачастую 2-3 раза...

----------


## МОРЕНА

Ох , дорогая Курочка - огромное спасибо за все ваши вклады на форуме , я ваша поклонница !!!! Просто зачитываюсь всем, что вы пишете !!!!!! РЕСПЕКТ и УВАЖУХА !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## МОРЕНА

> Читать вслух!
> 
> На шишкосушильную фабрику требуется опытная шишкосушильщица со знанием 
> шишкосушильной технологии для наилучшего шишкосушения. Шишкосушильщица должена 
> уметь различать шишки пригодные для шишкосушения от шишек не пригодных для 
> шишкосушения, а также отличать шишки недошишкосушенные от шишек 
> перешишкосушенных. За каждую недошишкосушенную шишку или перешишкосушенную 
> шишкосушильщица будет получать шишкосушилкой по попе.
> 
> Чем не скороговорка????


КЛАСССС!!!!!!
 :flower:

----------


## Katjatja

> конкурс "Выпить-Закусить". От книжного варианта практически ничего не осталось . а вот вариант, который возможно понравится для молодежной компании 
> 
> Игра»Выпить и закусить.»
>  Выпить
> -Присев на корточки и воровато оглядываясь по сторонам.
> -Спрятавшись под стулом
> -Взобравшись на стул
> -Блаженно улыбаясь и подмигивая после каждого глотка
> -В позе»Ласточка»
> ...


проводила эту игру на второй день среди мужчин прошла очень весело.смеялись и те кто пил и кто смотрел. правда закусить по ролям я не раздавала.а в выпить еще были добавлено.

выпить из рюмки содержимое чайной ложкой.
из блюдечка. как котенок
на коленках у соседа( при чем иногда выбирали не жену а  мужика рядом сидящего) 
в танце лизгинка с двумя рюмками.при характерных движениях асса

----------


## Уралочка

Хочу предложить игру без реквизита.
ДЖАГА-ЖДАГА называется.
прошу всех встать по кругу друг за другом(лучше девочка - мальчик)
Встали? Теперь пусть возьмуться за локотки впереди стоящего человека(получается замкнутый круг)
Теперь все идут вперёд, покачивая в разные стороны бёдрами и кричат 4 раза джага ждага...., потом бёдрами вместе во внутрь круга и кричим - У!!, из круга бёдрами - А!!! и вперёд - ОООООО!!!!! 
Так повторить пару раз . Потом усложняем! Прошу взяться за локотки через одного человека(то есть ещё теснее круг становится и У, А, О.... - прикольно исполнять) все обычно смеются. :Ok:

----------


## sokolixa

Где-то на форуме, кажется, выкладывалась игра - переделка известной игры со стульями:

*Дубы и белочки*
Количество игроков: любое, главное, чтобы женщин на одну было больше.
Мужчины - это дубы, девушки - белочки. Мужчины становятся в круг, можно, что бы не подглядывали, спинами друг к другу. Включается музыка и девушки начинают танцевать (бегать) по кругу вокруг дубов или от дуба к дубу. Как только музыка заканчивается, каждая белочка должна запрыгнуть на дуб. Кому дуба не хватило, та выбывает и забирает с собой один из дубов.

Пришла идея проводить эту игру под композицию DJ Farmer - Chicken
(скачать: http:/*************.com/files/2x74ez7ri )

Получается такой весёлый Курятник! Проходит с писком, визгом и кудахтаньем!:biggrin:

----------


## ovesil

> Да, уж!!! А потом еще нужно сказать, что внезапно двери в норку закрылись, и что бы женщины ноги сдвинули, типа хомячка двери придавили :biggrin:


девочки, ох и насмешили вы меня. у меня доча сейчас спала, а я прочитала и прямо закатилась, аж её разбудила:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 час 8 минут*



> Здрасте всем! Блин, 3 дня к вам не придёшь, у вас уже здесь полно нового, свежего! 
> Может кому и пригодится: когда "мёртвая" команда, общаешься с ними- они вроде кой-как разговаривают, только отойдешь- тишина, и смотрят на тебя -куда ушла, и как дальше будешь развлекать их..... Так вот: можно заполнить паузу-
> В нашей жизни слова, а порой даже звуки играют роковую судьбоносную роль. Вот посудите сами: буква "С" на свадьбе. Вы с вами гуляем где? - Да. на Свадьбе.
> Нашим молодым желаем что?- Да, Счастья.
> Молодые создали сегодня что?- Семью
> Родители молодожёнов отныне кем приходятся друг- другу? -Сватьями
> В каком городе проходит свадьба- в Самаре
> и т.д. Издавна гости на свадьбе назывались Сваребьяне. Так вот, уважаемые сваребряне, давайте отдадим дань должного букве "С" и придумаем оригинальное пожелание молодожёнам на эту букву. За самое оригинальное пожелание Суперприз. Молодожёны- оценивают. Иногда такие опусы  появляются!



а у меня это тост. вот вы сегодня свадьбу отмечаете с какой буквы это слово? Вот судьба, счастье, сноха и так далее. И вот как это неи странно но мелкая семейная неурядица тоже начинается на букву "С" Ссора. Вот если вы решите немножко поссориться, то вспоминайте тамаду и ссорьтесь красиво. Встали руки в боки иговорите друг другу "Ах, ты с..с..солнышко моё ненаглядное, ах ты с..с..су..пчик какой саврила замечательный, ну и подвожу к красивому завершению"

----------


## Уралочка

Хочу предложить небольшую игру с гостями, где некоторым даются кое какие обязанности.
по кругу под музыку(все сидят за столами) передают друг другу шарик, как музыка прекращается, тому, у кого шарик в руках, даются обязанности.....

ПРИМЕРЫ ОБЯЗАННОСТЕЙ:

(ЕСЛИ ЖЕНЩИНЕ ВЫПАЛ ШАРИК) - 
1.   ВЫ СЕГОДНЯ БУДЕТЕ СВАХОЙ - то есть должны следить за тем, чтобы все ушли с вечера со своими вторыми половинками.

2.  поздравляем, СВЕЧНИКОМ БУДЕТЕ - сегодня с молодыми едете домой.:biggrin:

3.  БУДЕТЕ ДИРЕКТОРОМ!(скрестите руки перед собой) - совестью праздника. Должны сидеть с недовольным видом. - не пьёте, не едите.

4. ВЕСЕЛУН - тот, который смеётся по любому поводу, кто бы что ни сказал(покажите как умеете смеятся)

5.  БУХГАЛТЕР - а это тот. который всё проплатит сегодня - смело заказывайте что хотите!

6.  ПОЧЁТНЫЙ ГОСТЬ - то сидячий, то стоячий! смотрит, чтобы у всех всегда налито было.

7.  ЛИПУЧКА - Липнет с дурными разговорами. с пьяными беседами. всем всё рассказывает. Можете начинать сейчас(с соседа справа)

----------


## LILY2709

Вот еще такая игра...
ШУТОЧНОЕ ХОББИ Выберите 3-х мужчин. Объясните им, что вы собираетесь задать им вопросы об их хобби. Они должны отвечать, не выдавая при этом, какое оно у них в действительности, потому что позже гости его будут угадывать. Затем вышлите их из зала, якобы для того, чтобы гости могли обдумать несколько вопросов. Пока они вне зала, скажите зрителям, чтобы они представили себе, что хобби всех трёх мужчин — поцелуи , независимо от того, каковы их хобби на самом деле. Позовите мужчин  обратно и задайте им вопросы типа тех, что предложены ниже. В свете  поцелуев  их ответы звучат очень смешно!
1.	Кто научил тебя твоему хобби? 
2.	Сколько времени занимает твоё хобби? 
3.	В каком помещении ты занимаешься своим хобби? 
4.	Какие звуки при этом присутствуют? 
5.	Включает ли это какую-либо специальную тренировку? Если да, то какую? 
6.	Сколько тебе было, когда ты впервые занялся этим хобби? 
7.	Как ты готовишься к своему хобби? 
8.	Какое наилучшее время суток, чтобы заниматься этим хобби? 
9.	Что ты одеваешь, когда занимаешься своим хобби?

----------


## Онга

детские игрульки из артековского лета.
Анюта -я тута.
гости образуют большой круг. 1 девушка и 1 парень в круга. Обоим завязывают глаза и разводят в разные стороны.его реплика-АНЮТА. ЕЕ-Я тута.
задача парня поймать девушку, задача девушки- не быть пойманой.

а вот еще вспомнила. "ЖИЛИ У БАБУСИ"
гостю дается задание исполнить 1 куплет песни, меняя все гласные , например на гласную О. получается -жоло о бобосо дво восолох госо .
следующему участнику другую гласную.  всегда прикольно.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Иногда, когда места жениха и невесты заняли, или другие причины, то просто предлагаю молодым по очереди поАХать и поОХать. Жених говорит Ах, невеста Ох раз 10-20. Сначала сам объясняю эротическим голосом, как это делается, потом прошу родителей или просто веселых гостей поахать и поохать, а в завершении молодые, с эротикой в голосе. Хохот стоит всегда!!!

----------


## ovesil

не знаю куда кричалку выложить, выложу сюда. Это не моё! Вроде не видала на форуме, хотя может просмотрела...
Народ собрался
народ пришёл
закусок и салатов
полный стол
мы Аню и Сергея (имена жениха и невесты, или юбиляра)
будем поздравлять
счастья и удачи
будем им желать
мы все сегодня
здесь, сейчас
кричим, что очень
любим вас!

Было это?

----------


## Yuli4ka

> ещё одна игра с сайта"вожатый.ру"
> можно обыграть на любом мероприятии.и когда будет салют(как генеральную репетиции представят) либо если нет салюта-то тут же и организовать своими силами.кто попробует-отпишитесь,плиз.....не зря,мол старалась,выкладывала....
> Салют        
> Ведущий предлагает устроить в зале праздничный салют. Помогут в этом самые смелые зрители. На сцену приглашается два человека. Одному достается роль спичечного коробка, который стоит у правой кулисы близко к краю сцены, второму — роль спички. Стоя в середине сцены, спичка должна будет гордо прошагать до коробка и, чиркнув головой по коробку, загореться. Ведущий приглашает зрителя в ярко — красной одежде, который будет исполнять роль огонька. Следующие четыре зрителя становятся фитильком. Выстроившись в шеренгу, они стоят в середине сцены. Далее приглашается зритель на роль пушки. Разместившись у левой кулисы, пушка должна суметь громко сказать <бах>. И, наконец, из зала приглашаются 5–8 зрителей в ярких одеждах. Они приседают перед сценой кружком и после сигнала пушки должны будут встать со словами <тили-тили>, а зрители громко аплодируют. После репетиции устраивается салют, ведущий комментирует происходящее: <Гордая спичка шагает к коробку, чиркнув головкой по коробку, загорается, появляется огонек. Спичка с огоньком шагает к фитильку. Огонек бежит по фитильку к пушке. Пушка стреляет. Загорается салют под аплодисменты зрителей>.



Хочу рассказать, что я провожу этот игровой момент уже давно. Мне очень нравится. Практически на любую компанию. Взяла из книги  челябинского ведущего Тахира Хафизова "Клавиатура жизни". (Светлая память этому творческому человеку)

попробую выложить оригинал его текста, потому как делаю так, как у него написано.

*«САЛЮТ»
ВЕДУЩИЙ: Сегодня любой маломальский праздник не может обойтись без фейерверка. А чем мы хуже? Предлагаю устроить праздничный салют!
Будьте любезны, подойдите ко мне. Вы не будете против, если я попрошу вас на время изображать пушку, сами понимаете, без пушки не будет салюта. Благодарю. 
К «пушке» нужно подвести «бикфордов шнур». Можно пригласить вас, вас и еще троих? Встаньте в ряд на расстоянии вытянутой руки, один - вплотную к «пушке». Спасибо. 
Практически все готово, осталось только поджечь шнур, и для этого нужен «коробок спичек» и сама «спичка». Спасибо, вы очень любезны. Все готово для праздничного салюта. 
Как это должно произойти? «Спичка» чиркает головой о бок «коробки спичек», подносит огонек к «бикфордову шнуру», крайний от «шнура» начинает изображать «огонек» и устремляется к  «пушке» по спирали, обегая каждого, кто изображает шнур, подбегает к «пушке», хлопает пушку ниже спины, «пушка» подпрыгивает и громко вместе с залом восклицает: «Бум». 
И тут подключаются наши женщины, именно вы изобразите сам «фейерверк», для чего вам нужно всем встать и, раскинув руки, покружиться на месте. Мужчины в благоговении от неописуемой красоты опускаются на колени и аплодируя кричат: «Ура». Всем понятно? За работу! «Спичка», приступайте. Хорошо. Теперь «огонек». Быстрей. «Пушка»... «Бум!» Пошел, «фейерверк!» Мужчины на колени и ... Ура! Браво! Браво! Салют удался на славу. Всем спасибо и моя благодарность за доставленное удовольствие.

КОММЕНТАРИИ: сознаю, что раскрутить такой «салют» непросто. Но это только кажется. Поверьте, люди прекрасно подключаются к игре, если почувствуют вашу уверенность. Поэтому без сомнений за дело, не сбавляя темпа-ритма и успех у вас в кармане. Очень поможет музыкальное сопровождение клавишного электроинструмента.
*


Только что заново прочитала и поняла, что первоисточник очень изменила "под себя",  но это, наверное, каждого ждет, кто творчески отнесется к этому моменту.

В финале этого действа, когда пушка издает свой эпохальный залп, звучит этот трек: это залп орудия и после него сразу марш военный. очень хорошо после этого приглашать  к столу гостей. 




http://narod.ru/disk/6056332000/%20-...salut.mp3.html



Всем удачи!!!

Спасибо всем, кто делится рабочими наработками!!! И не только в личке!!! Это вдохновляет!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> http://narod.ru/disk/6056332000/%20-...salut.mp3.html


Пишет, что несуществующая страница. А так шишка прикольная. :Ok:

----------


## Yuli4ka

> А так шишка прикольная


Шишка - это вещь прикольная!!  :biggrin:


По-моему, все ок. только что проверила.

----------


## ruslava

*Yuli4ka*,
Перезагрузи музычку, если можна!!! Страничка действительно несуществующая, а жаль.........
И, хочу вам сказать, что у первоисточника - гораздо ярче и понятнее написано. При повторном чтении - мне понравилось!

----------


## Yuli4ka

Всем привет!!!


http://narod.ru/disk/6092818000/%20-...%202).mp3.html


Вот попробовала выставить еще раз музык.оформление  к пушке.


Если опять не будет скачиваться, то, может, кто-нибудь из наших звукорежисеров сделает свои вариант и выставит??


Я, когда нашла этот момент в книге у Т.Хафизова, подумала, что не хватает музыкального оформления, но какого??? Чтобы стал кульминацией, чтобы произошел выстрел, настоящий, из пушки..

У меня была запись выстрела из пушки (или из какого-то орудия, мы к 9 Мая готовились), и был интересный мажорный военный марш (типа. гусарский). и я их вручную на минидиске соединила. Потом мы как-то на СД-диск переписали. И вот сейчас я его (этот трек) на комп переписала. 

Если моя ссылка грузиться не будет, то может, кто-нибудь вдохновится, чтобы сделать другой???

хотя, я думаю. что вот сейчас все будет ок!!


Друзья!!! Подскажите, а как это получается, что мне приходят комментарии к хорошим сообщениям, я их вижу в моем кабинете??? От Люды Оптимистки, или от Русланы, например???  как это делается???

----------


## optimistka17

> Подскажите, а как это получается, что мне приходят комментарии к хорошим сообщениям, я их вижу в моем кабинете??? От Люды Оптимистки, или от Русланы, например??? как это делается???


 Под твоей фотографией на аватарке стоят три значка. Зеленый кружок, который показывает , что ты на Форуме. Восклицательный знак, чтоб можно было напрямую обратиться к администратору Николаю и модераторам А между ними ,- *весы*... Вот на этот самый средний значек ты и можешь нажимать  в любом сообщении, которое тебе запало в душу. Есть возможность оставить положительный отзыв , а можно и негатив бамкнуть. После этого ты оставляешь комментарий и хочешь,- подписываешься, а хочешь нет...  Соответственно у человека, которого ты отмечаешь *повысится* или *понизится* *репутация*. Ровно на столько *увеличится*, какова твоя *репутация* на данный момент( у тебя на *12 баллов* сейчас), а *понижается* на *половину* твоих балов, то есть сейчас ,а если ты кого наказываешь, то на 6 балов..
Учти только , что если ты накануне человеку, которому ты собираешься поставить отзыв на весах ставила спасибку, то компютерная система не даст тебе бамкнуть по весам...Напишет тебе, что надо отметить еще кого-то и долго будет писать... Тут уж *кто кого*....:smile:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*optimistka17*!

Спасибо, Люда!!!  Особенно, за ньюанс со "спасибками", а то, я как-то нажимала на весы. мне выдала окошко "... еще кого-то"  я ничего не поняла...

Я вообще не все успеваю на форуме посещать, изучать, участвовать в разговорах. Восхищаюсь теми, кто везде в курсе событий!!

Люда!! тебе отдельное спасибо за хорошие слова и сообщения!!!

----------


## Dium

Дополни фразу. Я называю фразу - вы кинофильм.  
1. Чтоб ты жил на одну ... зарплату (Берегись автомобиля) 
2. Я не трус, но я боюсь (Полосатый рейс) 
3. Восток дело тонкое Петруха (Белое солнце пустыни) 
4. Икра чёрная, икра красная, а это икра заморская, - баклажанная (Иван Васильевич меняет профессию). 
5, Да кто ж его посадит ... он же памятник (Джентльмены удачи). 
6. Мёртвые с косами стоят ... и тишина (Неуловимые мстители) 
7. Ну, вы блин ... даёте (Особенности национальной охоты) 
8. Тебя посадят ... а ты не воруй (Берегись автомобиля). 
9. Кушать подано ... садитесь жрать, пожалуйста (Джентльмены удачи) 
10. Третья ул. Строителей ... д. 25 кв. 12 (Ирония судьбы или с лёгким паром).

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

В разделе помогите, был начальный вариант, это более дополненный.

*Угадайка модернизированная.* 
Я провожу иногда «Угадай мелодию», но в несколько другом формате. 
Стандартный вариант уже давно всем надоел, а так предлагаю угадать песню, 
т.е. продолжить мой текст сначала по трем словам, потом по двум, одному и междометиям или 2-м буквам.
*Например:*
1.Разминка.
Мы желаем счастья- *вам.*
Будьте здоровы, живите- *богато.*
На поле танки- *грохотали.*
Там где клен- *шумит.*
Я поднимаю свой- *бокал.*
Как много девушек- *хороших.* (в шутку добавляю, но что то тянет на плохих)
И т.д. штук 7-8 больше не надо.(Чтоб народ понял.)

2. Пробная. (затравка)
Город которого-* нет.*
Исчезли солнечные-* дни.*
Музыка нас-* связала.*
Куда уходит- *детство.*
Выпьем за- *любовь.*
Живет моя- *отрада.*
Три белых- *коня.*
Есть только- *миг.*
Эти глаза- *напротив* (в шутку добавляю, не против)
И т.д. штук 10-15 (Народ сразу включается).

3. Генеральная репетиция.
Очарована- *околдована.*
Снегопад- *снегопад.*
Ласковая- *моя.*
Зеленоглазое- *такси.*
Владимирский- *централ.*
Старая- *мельница.*
Белые- *розы.*
Синие- *лебеди.*
Сиреневый- *туман* (рай)
Желтые- *тюльпаны.*
Черные- *глаза.*
Чистые- *пруды.*
Шоколадный- *заяц.*
Обручальное- *кольцо.*
Вальс- *бостон.*
Бабы- *стервы* . (надо добавить, что таких здесь нет)
И т.д. можно штук 15-20 идет отлично, я иногда тем, кто больше всех орет, даю по маленькой шоколадке или конфете.
4. На самых, музыкальных (Небольшие призы всем)
Ах- *какая женщина.* 
Ап- *и тигры у ног моих сели*.
За-* милых дам.*
По- *Дону гуляет*.
Эй- *ухнем.*
Ой- *мороз, мороз* (при лужке, то не вечер и т.д.)
Не- *сыпь мне соль на рану* (плачь девчонка и т.д.)

P.S. Этот конкурс использую, как первую часть (подводку) к конкурсу- розыгрышу,
См.пост № 2623 в разделе конкурсы.

----------


## Барвинка

Сообщение от Yuli4ka


> optimistka17!
> 
> Спасибо, Люда!!! Особенно, за ньюанс со "спасибками", а то, я как-то нажимала на весы. мне выдала окошко "... еще кого-то" я ничего не поняла...
> 
> Я вообще не все успеваю на форуме посещать, изучать, участвовать в разговорах. Восхищаюсь теми, кто везде в курсе событий!!
> 
> Люда!! тебе отдельное спасибо за хорошие слова и сообщения!!!


Люда и от меня ГРОМАНДОЕ спасибо.Действительно,успеть посмотреть всё на форуме-нет времени.А весами буду с удовольствием пользоваться.

----------


## Сычь

> Хочу поделиться фишкой, может для кого-то она с бородой, а для кого-то окажется новой. Когда дело на свадьбе доходит до тоста за невесту, показываю жениху и гостям листок с нарисованной на нём принцессой. Ассоциирую эту принцессу с невестой, мол так же молода, величава, красива. Спрашиваю жениха: любишь такую - люблю. Говорю, что время к нам беспощадно, и невеста через много лет может стать вот такой: переворачиваю листок на 180, а там изергиль. Спрашиваю: такую любить будешь? Гостям нравится, даже просят копию рисунка на память. Рисунок по ссылке: http://ibox.org.ua/~woran2008/


Приветствую ...давно искал такой рисунок, по ссыле не скачивается..если можно на почту, спасиба... :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 1 час 2 минуты*
Уважаемые коллеги!

Хотел всё прочитать..но кончился трафик и...так что если повторюсь сорри
Всем огромный респект,...много интеерсного узнал...вот, то что идёт у меня на ура на любых мероприятиях, корпоратив, свадьба, юбилей:

Делаю подводку, типа только сегодня на нашем вечере у Вас будет возможность получить проффессиональный массаж, к нам приглашён сертифицированный специалист итд трататта...
Но чтобы эфект был максимальным нам нужно размяться...(приглашаю всех на танц пол, сцену, в общем место где проходят тынца конкурсы. ) Становятся все друг за другом чередуясь М/Ж...причём руки кладём нна плечи не впереди стоящего, а через одного вперёд т.е 5-й кладёт руки на 3-го, 4-й на 2-го , 3-й на 1- го..для того чтобы люди стали максимально близко друг другу....Все замыкаются в круг, под музыку начинают двигаться.....как только музыка останавливаются необходимо присесть на корточки...получается что девушки присаживаются на мужчин на колени и вся эта змейка валится на пол с гоготом....Но если народ не  в тонусе то начинают хитрить и отходить друг от друга...

Размявшись таким образом...встаём опять в цепочку...и только теперь кладём руки на впередистоящего человека включаем медленную мелодию..(стриптиз, из к/ф горькая луна .и.т.д) и в движении масируем плечики..при этом ведущий делает всякие коментариии, массируем, профилактика отложения солей итд..таким образом спукаемся от плечь, - позвоночник, тазобедренный сустав и(по раскованности обычно доходим до ягодиц)..и Вот тут....ведущий говорит, послушайте Уважаемые..но ведь на сеансе у массажиста все получают удовольствие а какие умилённые стоны раздаются....я хочу услышать как вам приятно...и теперь уже мызыки ен слышно...вся эта разминающая ягодицы змейка..движется оргомными вхдохами и гигикающими звуками...Всё это повторяем вобратную сторону...и в заключении говорим:

Уважаемые гости сегодня (Наш Юбилеяр, молодые, итд ) Подарили Вам такой шикарный подарок
1. Вам сделали 2-у сторонний массаж
2. Вы пощупали кого хотели и где хотели
3. И ВАМ ЗА ЭТО НИЧЕГО НЕ БУДЕТ !!!

Эфект всегда ура,у мужиков глаза горят огнём, плюс вытащили со столов всех кто сидел и не хотел нигде участвовать и народ готов к последующим козням ведущего...

На обряд породнения двух семей использую выше описаную игру когда два круга из М и Ж вращаются в разные столроны и потом останавливаетс ямелодия противостоящие представляются и обнимаются и целуются....получаетс явесело и задорно...

А В самом начале чтобы задать тон и все ушли целованые..загоняю по столам яблочко заговорённое...у кого яблочко тот целует соседей....получается забавно когда мужики содятся кучкой.....и целуют друг другу щёки руки , а кто и этим же яблоко закусывает.....тогда в ход пускается тенисный мячь........

*Добавлено через 1 час 4 минуты*
kukuУважаемые коллеги!

Хотел всё прочитать..но кончился трафик и...так что если повторюсь сорри
Всем огромный респект,...много интеерсного узнал...вот, то что идёт у меня на ура на любых мероприятиях, корпоратив, свадьба, юбилей:

Делаю подводку, типа только сегодня на нашем вечере у Вас будет возможность получить проффессиональный массаж, к нам приглашён сертифицированный специалист итд трататта...
Но чтобы эфект был максимальным нам нужно размяться...(приглашаю всех на танц пол, сцену, в общем место где проходят тынца конкурсы. ) Становятся все друг за другом чередуясь М/Ж...причём руки кладём нна плечи не впереди стоящего, а через одного вперёд т.е 5-й кладёт руки на 3-го, 4-й на 2-го , 3-й на 1- го..для того чтобы люди стали максимально близко друг другу....Все замыкаются в круг, под музыку начинают двигаться.....как только музыка останавливаются необходимо присесть на корточки...получается что девушки присаживаются на мужчин на колени и вся эта змейка валится на пол с гоготом....Но если народ не  в тонусе то начинают хитрить и отходить друг от друга...

Размявшись таким образом...встаём опять в цепочку...и только теперь кладём руки на впередистоящего человека включаем медленную мелодию..(стриптиз, из к/ф горькая луна .и.т.д) и в движении масируем плечики..при этом ведущий делает всякие коментариии, массируем, профилактика отложения солей итд..таким образом спукаемся от плечь, - позвоночник, тазобедренный сустав и(по раскованности обычно доходим до ягодиц)..и Вот тут....ведущий говорит, послушайте Уважаемые..но ведь на сеансе у массажиста все получают удовольствие а какие умилённые стоны раздаются....я хочу услышать как вам приятно...и теперь уже мызыки ен слышно...вся эта разминающая ягодицы змейка..движется оргомными вхдохами и гигикающими звуками...Всё это повторяем вобратную сторону...и в заключении говорим:

Уважаемые гости сегодня (Наш Юбилеяр, молодые, итд ) Подарили Вам такой шикарный подарок
1. Вам сделали 2-у сторонний массаж
2. Вы пощупали кого хотели и где хотели
3. И ВАМ ЗА ЭТО НИЧЕГО НЕ БУДЕТ !!!

Эфект всегда ура,у мужиков глаза горят огнём, плюс вытащили со столов всех кто сидел и не хотел нигде участвовать и народ готов к последующим козням ведущего...

На обряд породнения двух семей использую выше описаную игру когда два круга из М и Ж вращаются в разные столроны и потом останавливаетс ямелодия противостоящие представляются и обнимаются и целуются....получаетс явесело и задорно...

А В самом начале чтобы задать тон и все ушли целованые..загоняю по столам яблочко заговорённое...у кого яблочко тот целует соседей....получается забавно когда мужики содятся кучкой.....и целуют друг другу щёки руки , а кто и этим же яблоко закусывает.....тогда в ход пускается тенисный мячь........

*Добавлено через 1 час 7 минут*
Ой чё то два раза отправилося.....:eek:

*Добавлено через 1 час 9 минут*
Ещё на УРА всегда идёт ВОДКА, КОНЬЯК, ВИНО

Там идёт текст и на каждое слово мужчина поднимает то на руки Ж, то челует её, то она его..тоже всегда забавно, но сдесь много зависит от ведущего как он будет читать выдерживать паузы и интонацией подчеркивать моменты....

*Добавлено через 1 час 28 минут*
Если нужна текстовак под ВИНО, ВОДКА, КОНЬЯК - то выложу..обращайтесь...

----------


## varaga

к стати о танцах. Есть кокурс -"части тела".
Вызываем несколько пар (количество не ограничено,но не меньше 2х) и предлогаем вытянуть из шляпы(коробки,кармана итд) записку с названием какой нибудь части тела. прим: нос,колени,пятки,затылок итд.
Затем каждая пара начинает танцевать соприкоснувшись друг с дружкой той частью тела которую они вытянули(во время танца именно эти части тела разъединяться не должны. 
Победителя выявляют зрители громкостью оплодесментов.
P.S. поппробуйте станцевать туже лезгинку соприкоснувшись коленями:)))

----------


## Сенова Оксана

предлагаю такое развлечение за столом 
предлагаю спеть гостям куплет песни "Жили у бабуси" ,затем "усложняем "задание
 поем заменяя все гласные на "О" "Жоло о бобосо" затем на "а" и так по порядку.а .е .ё.ю у  и т.п:smile: Получается весело.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
а еще вспомнила......игра кричалка  "гол-мимо- штанга" ведущий дает отмашку правой рукой кричим гол, левой -мимо, руки скрестил -штанга. постепенно ускоряя темп.

----------


## Лучик Дон

> Иногда, когда места жениха и невесты заняли, или другие причины, то просто предлагаю молодым по очереди поАХать и поОХать. Жених говорит Ах, невеста Ох раз 10-20. Сначала сам объясняю эротическим голосом, как это делается, потом прошу родителей или просто веселых гостей поахать и поохать, а в завершении молодые, с эротикой в голосе. Хохот стоит всегда!!!


Очень хорошая идея! Спасибо за неё! Я бы ещё добавила:
Все мы люди с разным темпераментом и на разные ситуации реагируем по своему. Сейчас мы рассмотрим несколько ситуаций и узнаем, кто самый эмоциональный.
Далее, думаю, должна звучать музыка, но не громко, желательно весёлая, энергичная. Тамада говорит ситуацию и называет по очереди людей, которые должны на неё отреагировать, но ответ должен быть только с помощью возгласов АХ и ОХ. Здесь главное, как это произнести.
Например:
Началась музыка...
1. Свадьба - это счастье и немножечко слёз. Что скажет невеста? ( Ах, Ох), жених ( Ах,Ох) тёща, тесть и т.д, т.е. дать ответить на первый вопрос нескольким людям для сравнения эмоциональности охов и ахов на эту ситуацию.
2. А невеста у нас красавица!!! Что скажете? Гость( Ах, Ох!) и т.д.
3. Дружок сегодня все деньги на выкупе отдал! Дружок ( АХ. Ох) и .др. гости....
4. А дружка незамужняя... - здесь думаю будут возгласы, как сожаления, так и огромной радости.
5. А если через неделю жених придёт домой в 2 часа ночи? ( отвечают сам жених, невеста, и друзья жениха).
6. А если через месяц жена найдёт у мужа заначку?
и т.д.
Думаю, правильнее вызвать героев на танцпол, чтобы было их видно. Показывать рукой, кто отвечает на данную ситуацию.
Вот такой получится эмоциональный хор.
Может не понятно объяснила, но мне идея понравилась, обязательно попробую.
Кто добавит ситуации или предложит, под какую музыку проводить?
В конце этого шоу, чтобы было очень шумно, я бы добавила:
Не секрет, что сегодня наших ребят джёт первая брачная ночь. Но, думаю, что не только им захочется любви. Давайте все мысленно представим этот процесс и здесь, сейчас передадим его эмоциями, т.е. Ох и Ах. Все, кто сегодня будет играть в любовь - начинайте!

----------


## Буча

Цитата:Сообщение от Януська 
Да, уж!!! А потом еще нужно сказать, что внезапно двери в норку закрылись, и что бы женщины ноги сдвинули, типа хомячка двери придавили

Ну, жжОшь!   
А и где это ты видела норки с дверями? 
Ян, а дальше темку продвинем? Кто первым спасёт хомячка - тот, типа, победитель?
Девочки, читаю темку, дошла до хомячков, дальше ни с места, хохочу до слез. Я понимаю что вы давно это проехали....Ну приколистки. МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lesyanew

В День работников культуры у нас проходил конкурс, одним из заданий которого  была активизация зала. Вот  активизация одной из конкурсантток, было интересно смотреть:
Вышла она с большим подарочным пакетом, на котором было написано "ПОДАРОК". 
- Дорогие друзья, вы любите подарки получать? У меня тоже есть для вас подарок, но получить его не так просто. Для начала давайте расшифруем песнями слово "Подарок". На каждую букву нужно назвать песню.
Таким образом было отобрано 7 человек. На сцену вынесли много шаров надутых.
- Теперь ваша задача лопнуть шары и собрать "пуцки".
Три человека, кто больше собрал  - остаются, остальным утешительные призы.
- Вы помните фильмы о ковбоях? Сейчас мы вас превратим в ковбоев. 
Конкурсантам одевают ковбойские шляпы и предлагают сесть на "лошадей" - стулья. раздаются "револьверы" -  бананы.
-Вам предстоит сейчас стрелять из револьвера. А будете вы делать это так: откусываете от банана, проглатываете и говорите "Первая пуля", и т.д. пока все пули не закончатся.
Победителю вручили подарок.

----------


## yrievna12

Здравствуйте, мои родные!!!!!!!!! Да, за 2 месяца которые я живу на форуме, вы мне стали родные!!!!! Хочу предложить ещё одну игру без реквизитов, конечно может я просмотрела и её уже выложили, но я не видела. Игра" Добытчик" Вызываю мужчин, говорю, что мужчины наши добытчики, и они должны это доказать . Мужчины встают по кругу рядом со стульями, музыка недолго играет они ходят вокруг стульев. Музыка остановилась Я называю тот предмет который они должны добыть (шарик, туфель, зелёный листочек с дерева, снег и т. д. по обстоятельствам брюки друга, а друг не подведёт и последнее отдаст!!!!!!!! Поверьте, очень смешно проходит, а особенно когда те гости которые стояли на улице и не слышали условия и вдруг они видят выбегающую толпу мужиков, обрывающую листву с деревьев и бегущую назад в помещение, они бегут тогда вперёд их, чтобы узнать, что случилось!!!!!!! А самое главное,те гости которые ждут конкурсантов сначало видят тех, кто и не имеет к конкурсу отношения, но бегут впереди их, вот тут смех в зале!!!! А , чуть не забыла , кто последний принесёт предмет называемый, тот из конкурса выбывает.    Да, а про конкурс "хомячки и норки" я хочу сказать, что тоже проводила, зал со смеху валится с ног, но прежде, чем его провести, я конечно смотрю на гостей, располагают они к этому конкурсу или нет. И конечно он немного неправильно был описан, не друг за другом они идут, а девочки по часовой стрелки, а мальчики против часовой, когда музыка остановилась, мальчики должны нырнуть сзади.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Может кто-нибудь поделится очень смешными шутками, которые можно проводить в начале юбилея или свадьбы!!!!! Например, кто из гостей что будет делать, во время торжества, а то ------------ будет петь, ------------скажет, что он крутой и т. д. уже надоело!!!!!!!! Заранее благодарна!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

Раздайте участникам  по листу бумаги и по карандашу.   Проведите  диктант.       
Текст диктанта:
_     На колоссальной дощатой террасе, вблизи можжевельника, жена небезызвестного местного поддъячего Аграфена Саввична потчевала исподтишка коллежского асессора, Аполлона Филимоновича, моллюсками и винегретом под аккомпанемент аккордеона и виолончели._
     Подсчитав ошибки огласите следующие результаты:
     Ошибки:
     Нет - вы иностранный , хорошо подготовленный,шпион;
      1-3 - можете преподавать в Академии наук;                                           
      3-8 - можете преподавать в университете;
      8-12 - можете преподавать в школе;
     12-15 - ИТР;
     15-18 - нормальный человек;
     18-20 - вы знаете русский язык по газетам и журналам;
     20-22 - вы иностранец;
     22 и более - вы древний человек каменного века - неандерталец.:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

Побьют, ой побьют!!!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

викторина не новая ,но может кому и пригодиться
«Перевертыши»

Условия очень просты: задается фраза, в которой каждое слово «перевернуто» на противоположное по значению. Нужно эту фразу отгадать. Вот несколько вариантов.

«Телепередачи»
•	Доброе утро, старики! (Спокойной ночи, малыши!);
•	На войне мертвецов (В мире животных);
•	Крещеный век (Звездный час);
•	Манекен и беспредел (Человек и закон);
•	Вечерний крест (Утренняя звезда);
•	Никого нет на улице (Пока все дома);
•	Пещера кошмаров (Поле чудес);
•	Кружок домоседов (Клуб путешественников);
•	Радиожелудки (Телепузики);
•	Куцый ответ (Большой вопрос);
•	Коварная ночь (Добрый день);
•	Заморская рулетка (Русское лото);
•	Деревенька (Городок);
•	Ледяная сотка (Горячая десятка);
•	Для тех, кому за 60 (До 16-ти и старше);
•	Ненависть после последнего вздоха (Любовь с первого взгляда).

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
о......... еще нашла:rolleyes:
«Сказки»
•	Кикимора под арбузом (Принцесса на горошине);
•	Пес в рукавицах (Кот в сапогах);
•	Одетый нищий (Голый король);
•	Медный цыпленок (Золотой Гусь);
•	Землянка – времянка (Терем – теремок);
•	Кубик – рубика (Колобок);
•	Крестьянка – обезьянка (Царевна – лягушка);
•	Глупый Василий (Василиса Премудрая);
•	Зеленый ботинок (Красная Шапочка);
•	Ржавый замочек (Золотой ключик);
•	Цветочная служанка (Снежная королева);
•	Серенький кустарник (Аленький цветочек);
•	Усопший толстяк (Кощей Бессмертный).

«Фразы»
•	Дедушка волка слегка ненавидел (Бабушка козлика очень любила);
•	Вы, бойскауты, родители крестьянок! (Мы, пионеры, дети рабочих!);
•	Ошибочная нога – враг зулусов (Верная рука – друг индейцев);
•	Троцкий иногда мертвый (Ленин всегда живой);
•	Отдельный страус чужую пустыню ругает (Всяк кулик свое болото хвалит);
•	Кошка – враг обезьяны (Собака – друг человека);
•	Наша псина продала-таки «Педи-гри-пал» (Ваша киска купила бы «Вискас»);
•	Отморозить ежа под спиной (Пригреть змею на груди).

«Кинофильмы»
•	Грустные девчонки (Веселые ребята);
•	Крик баранов (Молчание ягнят);
•	Василий Иванович остается на работе (Иван Васильевич меняет профессию);
•	Амнистированный араб (Кавказская пленница);
•	Холодные ноги (Горячие головы);
•	Не бойся велосипеда (Берегись автомобиля);
•	В симфоническом оркестре не только мальчики (В джазе только девушки);
•	Костяная нога (Бриллиантовая рука).

«Стихи»
•	 «Дылда-дочь от мамы смылась…» («Крошка сын к отцу пришел…»);
•	«Твоя племянница заурядных подлых беззаконий…» («Мой дядя самых честных правил…»);
•	«Он засовывает в узкую юбку оригиналом бесценного контейнера…» («Я достаю из широких штанин дубликатом бесценного груза…»);
•	«Лежит козел не двигаясь, не дышит, но лежит…» («Идет бычок качается, вздыхает на ходу…»);
•	«Пишите, сочувствуйте – он эмигрант капиталистического конфликта…» («Читайте, завидуйте – я гражданин Советского Союза…»);
•	«Он в поле скрылся, слегка было жарко…» («Я из лесу вышел, был сильный мороз…»);
•	«Беги, столетье, я ужасен…» («Остановись, мгновенье, ты прекрасно…»).

«Пословицы»
•	Сову забывают в глаза (Осла узнают по ушам);
•	С ленью достанешь птицу с дерева (Без труда не вынешь и рыбку из пруда);
•	Начал развлечение – работай робко (Кончил дело – гуляй смело);
•	Отдых – ягненок, на поля побежит (Работа – не волк, в лес не убежит);
•	У честного человека ботинки промокают (На воре шапка горит);
•	Украденной кобыле под хвост заглядывают (Даренному коню в зубы не смотрят);
•	Мужик на телегу – коню тяжелее (Баба с возу – кобыле легче);
•	Брезгливость пропадает когда голодают (Аппетит приходит во время еды);
•	Великое безделье хуже крошечного бизнеса (Маленькое дело лучше большого безделья);
•	Под единственным дураком мало трудностей (На всякого мудреца довольно простоты);
•	Когда ближе к полю – меньше деревьев (Чем дальше в лес, тем больше дров);
•	У собаки сплошной пост (Не все коту масленица).

«Песни»
•	 «Юнга, юнга, разрыдайтесь…» («Капитан, капитан, улыбнитесь…»);
•	«Розовый грузовик летит, колеблется…» («Голубой вагон бежит, качается…»);
•	«Торнадо ему визжало гимн: вставай, кактус, жуй-жуй…» («Метель ей пела песенку: спи, елочка, бай-бай…»);
•	«За Волгой работает ходок пожилой…» («По Дону гуляет казак молодой…»);
•	«Мужское горе не надо противной вдалеке…» («Женское счастье – был бы милый рядом…»);
•	«Но она ненавидит холостых…» («А я люблю женатого…»);
•	«Чем сидеть врагам в мрачном подземелье…» («Чем бродить друзьям по белу свету…»);
•	«Волк чужой – ты мой волчонок…» («Зайка моя – я твой зайчик…»);
•	«Как жаль, что никто из них, вчера не разбрелись…» («Как здорово, что все мы здесь сегодня собрались…»);
•	«Потушим водою серые дни…» («Взвейтесь кострами, синие ночи…»);
•	«Не дремлют отдохнувшие орудия производства…» («Спят усталые игрушки…»).

----------


## Natashaku

> А я в начале своей деятельности начинала игры с этого конкурса. Никто там не падает- ты что!!! Люди идут по кругу, резинка  скользит  по  щиколотке или чуть выше. Стоп музыка, все из неё выскакивают, у кого на ноге- тот  выбывает( ему говорим: танцуйте за периметром теперь) и так до последнего.


  Игра интересная, не применяла, чесно говорю, дети научили. Они играют ее в школе "Съедобное - несъедобное" (когда последнее слово съедобное - остаются в кругу резинки, если нет - выпрыгивают) со словами, по очереди каждый учасник (можно ведущему):"Купила я мороженое.... , а там..., а там.... изюм!" Дожны учасники остаться, но интонация такая, что некоторые могут и выпрыгнуть. И т.д., пока не останется победитель - самый внимательный и т. д.:biggrin: Удачи!

----------


## elen374

Ребята, может у кого-нибудь есть нарезки и вопросы для конкурса со шляпой на угадывание мыслей? Поделитесь, если не жалко...
                                            Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## oksanaF

> Раздайте участникам  по листу бумаги и по карандашу.   Проведите  диктант.       
> Текст диктанта:
> _     На колоссальной дощатой террасе, вблизи можжевельника, жена небезызвестного местного поддъячего Аграфена Саввична потчевала исподтишка коллежского асессора, Аполлона Филимоновича, моллюсками и винегретом под аккомпанемент аккордеона и виолончели._
>      .:biggrin:


Таня, спасибо за интересненький тестик! Я работу в офисе остановила на полчаса :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Все активно ищут ошибки  :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

> викторина не новая ,но может кому и пригодиться
> «Перевертыши»


Ох, ну и посмеялись мы всей семьей...:biggrin:

----------


## хухрындик

*elen374*
Вот нарезки мысли вслух (шляпа) - больше 100 отрывков на любой вкус. :smile:


http:/*************.com/files/933225    _____9.rar
http:/*************.com/files/933203    _____8.rar
http:/*************.com/files/933123    _____7.rar
http:/*************.com/files/933065    _____6.rar
http:/*************.com/files/933032    _____5.rar
http:/*************.com/files/932981    _____4.rar
http:/*************.com/files/932856    _____3.rar
http:/*************.com/files/932839    _____2.rar
http:/*************.com/files/932814    _____1.rar

----------


## Глюк

> Текст диктанта:
> _     На колоссальной дощатой террасе, вблизи можжевельника, жена небезызвестного местного поддъячего Аграфена Саввична потчевала исподтишка коллежского асессора, Аполлона Филимоновича, моллюсками и винегретом под аккомпанемент аккордеона и виолончели._
>      .:biggrin:


А в нашем варианте  (еще со школы помню) "веснушчатая Аграфена....",  потчевала "винегретом и прочими яствами"! 
Текст помню, а как писать .... не очень! Единственное что помню - как запомнить написание "винегрет"... вИна нЕт - в первом слоге И, во втором - Е!

----------


## Курица

> Единственное что помню - как запомнить написание "винегрет"... вИна нЕт - в первом слоге И, во втором - Е!


и меня моя учительницав раннем детстве НА ВСЮ ЖИЗНЬ НАУЧИЛА - ВИНЕГРЕТ- потому что вино греет, и еще: чувкать можно, а ЧАВКАТЬ - нельзя( в смысле- чувствовать пишется с В, а участвовать - без В) :Aga:

----------


## www.lussi

*optimistka17*,
 Умница,удачи!!!

----------


## dafna7526

Быть может и не очень по теме, но уж очень мне понравилось....:smile:

Игра на вечер . Помогает после тяжелого трудового рабочего дня. Для игры тебе понадобится: человек (ты ), ванная с натянутыми над ней верёвками-лесками для сушки белья, колготки. Как играть: надеваешь колготки попой на голову, залезаешь в ванну, встаёшь в ней в полный рост, ноги (колготочные, не свои) забрасываешь на верёвки для сушки 
белья. Медленно трогаешься с места и делаешь несколько шагов вперёд. Ты - троллейбус. Если при этом надеть лыжи - получаешься трамвай. А если надеть лыжи и налить в ванну воды - получаешься речной трамвай, а если в ванну с водой уронить включенный фен, то получится электричка, а если 
выключить свет и одеть налобный фонарик, то ты - метро. А если добавить в воду керосина, то получится самолет, если при этом в воде останется фен - все, пипец, ты - ракета!"

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

нашла вот такую игру, может уже выкладывали, я не видела
Ведущий просит гостей внимательно следить за тем, что он говорит и считать количество гостей, о которых говорится в считалке.
Ко мне на вечеринку
Под самый Новый год
Друзья зайти решили,
И я веду им счет.
Пришли сначала восемь (8)
А после еще пять (13).
Чуть позже трое вышли (10),
А два стучат опять (12).
Потом ватагой шумной
Вломились еще семь (19),
За ними следом двое, (21).
А шесть ушли совсем (15).
Затем ушли тринадцать (2),
А четверо пришли (6),
За ними восемнадцать
На огонек зашли (24).
Потом один умчался,
Наверно в магазин (23).
Но вскоре возвратился,
А с ним еще один (25).
Ушли чуть позже семеро,
У них свои дела (18).
Зато явились четверо и сели у стола (22).
Затем меня покинули одиннадцать подряд (11),
Но девять возвратились, я был им очень рад (20).
Собрались спешно трое , ушли куда-то в ночь (17).
За ними еще трое отправились вдруг прочь (14).
Затем недосчитался я целых пятерых (9).
Зато потом дождался я целых семерых (16).
А после ушли девять (7),
А с ними еще два (5),
За ними еще четверо (1),
А с кем остался я?

Можно переделать и не под новый год, в компаниях, пока еще трезвые))

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Фестивальная
Участники делятся на 3 сектора. 
Первый сектор – гости с Украины, второй – из Франция, третий – из Япония.
Они хотят нас поздравить и исполнить песню «Жили у бабуси…» украинцы – заменяя все гласные на «О», французы – на «Ю», японцы – «Я».. сначала поет каждая делегация, потом хором.

----------


## Yana Leto

отличная идейка, всегда мечтала, о таких вещах которые можно было бы сложить в маленькую сумачку, но они бы выручали если вдруг,сценарий уже исчерпал себя, а работать нужно продолжать дальше какие вещи обычно выручали вас?

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

С резинками

С помощью цветных резинок для волос можно провести такой конкурс. Участвуют в нем мужчины. Каждый получает резинки определенного цвета. Задача участников - за несколько музыкальных минут “окольцевать” как можно большее количество присутствующих женщин. “Кольца”-резиночки надевают дамам на ноги, над ступней. А потом подсчитывают количество “окольцованных” каждым участником. Самый проворный получает приз.

----------


## Ольга Oskar

> Игра на вечер . Помогает после тяжелого трудового рабочего дня. Для игры тебе понадобится: человек (ты ), ванная с натянутыми над ней верёвками-лесками для сушки белья, колготки. Как играть: надеваешь колготки попой на голову, залезаешь в ванну, встаёшь в ней в полный рост, ноги (колготочные, не свои) забрасываешь на верёвки для сушки 
> белья. Медленно трогаешься с места и делаешь несколько шагов вперёд. Ты - троллейбус. Если при этом надеть лыжи - получаешься трамвай. А если надеть лыжи и налить в ванну воды - получаешься речной трамвай, а если в ванну с водой уронить включенный фен, то получится электричка, а если 
> выключить свет и одеть налобный фонарик, то ты - метро. А если добавить в воду керосина, то получится самолет, если при этом в воде останется фен - все, пипец, ты - ракета!"


супер, похохотала от души!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## BritZ

Может кто нить посоветует конкурсы и розыгрыши на вечеринку в честь 1 мая?

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

В мастерской у скульптора 

Выбирается несколько пар. Их отводят в др. комнату. Вызывают пару. 

Вед: Вы находитесь В мастерской у скульптора, представьте, что вы - глина, и сейчас мы (вед. и зрители) будем лепить из вас влюбленную пару. 
На усмотрение зрителей из пары "лепят" влюбленных, например: парень стоит на коленях и держит возлюбленную за руку... 
Скульптуры неподвижны, поэтому - Замерли... 
Зовут след игрока, например парня. 
Вед: Ты находишься в мастерской у скульптора, перед тобой скульптура влюбленных. Пока глина еще не засохла, ты можешь переделать её по своему усмотрению, как ты представляешь себе влюбленных... 
Игрок начинает переделывать по-своему . Скульптура готова. 
Вед: А теперь ты занимаешь место парня (заменяет парня в скульптуре и принимает ту позу, которую сам вылепил) 
След зовут девушку и повторяется все сначала... (0на после лепки займет место девушки-скульптуры и так до тех пор, пока все пары не пройдут)

Всегда проходит интересно.:biggrin:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

"просмотр кинофильма"
участники сдаться на стулья лицом к гостям( представьте , что вы в кинотеатре, смотрите.....индийский фильм, кинокомедию, боевик, фильм ужасов. и т.п)
под каждый фильм сделать небольшие музыкальные фрагменты.
проводила и у детей и у взрослых, прикольненько получается( особенно фильм ужасов, со стульев сползают, друг за другом прячутся.
попробуйте :Ok:

----------


## an2yan

Хочу внести и свой вклад. Прочитала все страницы этих игр не видела, а мы играем с детства.
Застольная игра. 
Каждый участник получает по листу А4 и чему-нибудь пишущему. Ведущий раздаёт каждому бумажку с именем кого-либо из гостей, портрет которого он и должен нарисовать. Далее, все портреты пускаются по кругу, и каждый должен написать, кто на этом портрете изображон. Побеждает тот художник, творение которого было более узнаваемым. Портреты раздаются их хозяевам а художник получает приз.
Вторая игра.
Читала у вас игру "Угадай мелодию", а я хочу вам предложить "Угадай песню". Возьмите куплеты очень известных песен, переведите куплет на английский язык через какой-нибудь простеникий компьютерный переводчик, а теперь, то что получилось - переведите обратно на русский и угадывать. Пример:
Ой цветёт калина в поле у ручья
Парня молодого полюбила я 
Парня полюбила на свою беду
Не могу открыться слов я не найду
*На английском:*
Oh the guelder-rose in the field at a stream blossoms
The guy young was grown fond by me 
Of the guy has grown fond on the trouble
I cannot open words I will not find
*И обратно на русский:*
О guelder-повышение в области в потоке цветет
Молодой парень был выращен любящим мной 
Из парня стал любящим на проблеме
Я не могу открыть слова, которые я не буду находить

Или вот ещё:
Расцветали яблони и груши
Поплыли туманы над рекой
Выходила на берег Катюша
Выходила на берег крутой

Apple-trees and pears blossomed
River mists have floated
There was on coast a Katyusha
Left on coast abrupt

Яблони и груши цвели
Речные туманы плавали
Был на побережье Katyusha
Оставленный на резком побережье


Удачи всем!

----------


## Элен

> "Угадай песню". Возьмите куплеты очень известных песен, переведите куплет на английский язык через какой-нибудь простеникий компьютерный переводчик, а теперь, то что получилось - переведите обратно на русский и угадывать


Очень классно. :Ok: Спасибки.

----------


## Helga597

> переведите куплет на английский язык через какой-нибудь простеникий компьютерный переводчик, а теперь, то что получилось - переведите обратно на русский и угадывать.


Вот он - переводчик, не чувстующий наш богатый русский язык! Ладно, это железный, но и настоящим, т.е. живым сложно переводить с учетом всех наших нюансов речи! Классно! :Ok:

----------


## an2yan

У меня получалось очень много прикольных вариантов. Иногда пробовала аж по второму разу перевести, т.е. полученный результат я снова переводила на английский и обратно на русский, веселились все. У меня была подборка, пока не сломался компьютер, теперь придётся всё заново собирать.

----------


## Electrician

> "просмотр кинофильма"
> участники сдаться на стулья лицом к гостям( представьте , что вы в кинотеатре, смотрите.....индийский фильм, кинокомедию, боевик, фильм ужасов. и т.п)
> под каждый фильм сделать небольшие музыкальные фрагменты.
> проводила и у детей и у взрослых, прикольненько получается( особенно фильм ужасов, со стульев сползают, друг за другом прячутся.
> попробуйте


Если можно, опишите подробнее этот конкурс и какие забивочки примерно готовили?
Спасибо!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

на стул ставится предмет, и ведущий объясняет, что этот предмет необходимо схватить, если вы услышите в тексте слово “три”:

•	Понедельник - раз, вторник - два, среда - середина недели. И в ночь со среды на четверг у меня страшно болела голова после уроков. Я ворочался в постели и в час ночи, и в два, и так до утра. А утром я пошел к врачу. “Вы простудились!” - говорит врач, и дал мне не одну, не две, а целых четыре таблетки. Дома от таблеток я заснул до тринадцати часов дня. Потом встал, и пошел в магазин за покупками. А в микрорайоне у нас один продуктовый магазин, два киоска и трикотажный магазин.  Мой брат закончил два класса, а его друзья, близнецы, которые на год старше - Третьяковы - всю начальную школу. Но я - старшеклассник, и по вечерам читаю не одну-две книги, а тригонометрию еще. А когда заканчиваю читать - обычно уже три часа...

----------


## Иринка Бафф

здорово для выпускных подойдёт! только конец может как-то поинтересней сделать? ну чтоб на "три" не заканчивалось....или вообще на "пять" переделать...и подводка- какая отметка самая желанная? а у кого пятёрки по..... и поехали.....

----------


## 1tatka

> Хочу внести и свой вклад. Прочитала все страницы этих игр не видела, а мы играем с детства.
> Застольная игра. 
> Каждый участник получает по листу А4 и чему-нибудь пишущему. Ведущий раздаёт каждому бумажку с именем кого-либо из гостей, портрет которого он и должен нарисовать. Далее, все портреты пускаются по кругу, и каждый должен написать, кто на этом портрете изображон. Побеждает тот художник, творение которого было более узнаваемым. Портреты раздаются их хозяевам а художник получает приз.
> Вторая игра.
> Читала у вас игру "Угадай мелодию", а я хочу вам предложить "Угадай песню". Возьмите куплеты очень известных песен, переведите куплет на английский язык через какой-нибудь простеникий компьютерный переводчик, а теперь, то что получилось - переведите обратно на русский и угадывать. Пример:
> Ой цветёт калина в поле у ручья
> Парня молодого полюбила я 
> Парня полюбила на свою беду
> Не могу открыться слов я не найду
> ...


Ой как прикольно. Подобно перевертышам, но это круче. Мозги точно закипят

----------


## пенитратор

http://www.translate.ru/Default.aspx/Text
ссылка на онлайн переводчик..многим думаю будет полезно..а песни я попереводил..СМЕШНО..

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Пустыня 

 Ведущий обращается к тестируемому со следующими вопросами: 
«Представьте себе, что вы идете по пустыне, во что вы одетый» 
Ответ тестируемого. 

«Вы идете дальше и вдруг видите кувшин с водой. Опишите его и скажите, что вы будете с ним делать?» 
Ответ тестируемого. 

«Вы продолжаете свой путь и доходите до стены. Опишите ее и. расскажите, как вы поступите». 
Ответ тестируемого. 

«Так или иначе вы миновали стену и видите за ней-прекрасный оазис. На зеленой лужайке пасется лошадь. Что вы будете делать?» 
Ответ тестируемого. 

«Ваш путь продолжается и вы подходите к пещере. Опишите ее вход». 
Ответ тестируемого. 

«Вы входите в пещеру и внезапно обнаруживаете там обычную дверь, обитую кожей. Открываете ее и что вы видите за дверью?» 
Ответ тестируемого. 

Толкование. 

1. Одежда. Отношение с окружающими людьми-чем больше одежды, тем более замкнут и необщителен человек. 

2. Кувшин. Отношение с противоположным полом. Описание кувшина — идеал женщины (мужчины). 
Семьянин — берет кувшин с собой. Казанова — выпивает всю воду и оставляет кувшин. Человек, не готовый к браку, — выпивает воды столько, сколько нужно, и оставляет кувшин. 

3. Стена. Отношение к препятствиям в жизни. Типичные ответы: уйду, обойду, перелезу, пробью стену. 

4. Лошадь. Отношение к карьере. Карьерист оседлает лошадь и поедет на ней. 

5. Вход в пещеру. Отношение к будущему. Важно — видится ли в туннеле свет. 

6. Дверь. То, что находится за дверью, отвечает тайным желанием данного человека. 

Рекомендации. Возможно одновременно тестировать от 2 до 7 человек (в зависимости от памяти ведущего). Однако, в случае одновременного тестирования ответы участников будут зависимы друг от друга.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

ШУТОЧНОЕ ХОББИ Необходимо: ВОПРОСЫ О ХОББИ
Выберите 3-х парней (не из тех, кто обидчив!!!), у которых есть хобби (любое). Объясните им, что вы собираетесь задать им вопросы об их хобби. Они должны отвечать, не выдавая при этом, какое хобби у них в действительности, потому что позже аудитория будет угадывать, какое хобби у всех троих парней. Затем вышлите их из зала, якобы для того, чтобы аудитория могла обдумать несколько вопросов. Пока они вне зала, скажите зрителям, чтобы они представили себе, что хобби всех трёх парней - целовательство, независимо от того, каковы их хобби на самом деле. Позовите ребят обратно и задайте им вопросы типа тех, что предложены ниже. В свете целовательства их ответы звучат очень смешно!

1. Кто научил тебя твоему хобби?
2. Сколько времени занимает твоё хобби?
3. В каком помещении ты занимаешься своим хобби?
4. Какие звуки при этом присутствуют?
5. Включает ли это какую-либо специальную тренировку? Если да, то какую?
6. Сколько тебе было, когда ты впервые занялся этим хобби?
7. Как ты готовишься к своему хобби?
8. Какое наилучшее время суток, чтобы заниматься этим хобби?
9. Что ты одеваешь, когда занимаешься своим хобби?

----------


## NNELL

> Именно, что очень осторожно. Я категорически против конкурсов с наличием спиртного. Я понимаю, что у тебя , Но лишь бы гости сами не поменяли сок(компот) на водочку или винцо. Гремучая смесь  на фоне ранее выпитого может "уложить"банкет под стол.


Согласна на все 100. Кроме того, я категорически против игр с едой. У Панфилова, в его книге (известный режиссер ИГРОВЫХ программ) есть целый раздел "Этика ведущего", после того, как прочитала и на мастер-классе послушала его самого, убедилась в своей правоте.

----------


## shoymama

У меня вопрос: кто пробовал проводить игру "*Женский армреслинг*"? Там суть в том, что сидящего на стуле парня две девушки тянут в разные стороны. Кто перетянет, та и победила. Насколько он этичен и не травмоопасен ли?

----------


## Helga597

> У меня вопрос: кто пробовал проводить игру "*Женский армреслинг*"? Там суть в том, что сидящего на стуле парня две девушки тянут в разные стороны. Кто перетянет, та и победила. Насколько он этичен и не травмоопасен ли?


Оль! На мой взгляд, не этично ставить девочек в положение хищниц! Я бы не стала этого делать!:wink: По-моему, даже когда идет "борьба" за букет при броске, уже не красиво! Хотя некоторые невесты выбирают именно эту западную традицию. Но многие потенциальные невесты радуются предложению получить его в хороводе!  :flower:  Все зависит от конкретных девочек! И все же я не рисковала бы с такой игрой!

----------


## 1tatka

Не знаю, где спросить. Помогите подскажите пожалуйста, какие призы вы используете, как поощрение для выигравших взрослых в конкурсах на корпоративах и т. п. Не могу придумать, что вручать здоровым дядькам у которых все есть и удивить тяжело.
Зарание СПОСИБО за отклики!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Помогите подскажите пожалуйста, какие призы вы используете, как поощрение для выигравших взрослых в конкурсах на корпоративах и т. п. Не могу придумать, что вручать здоровым дядькам у которых все есть и удивить тяжело


возьми купи какие-нибудь приколы...

----------


## Раюшка

> Не знаю, где спросить. Помогите подскажите пожалуйста, какие призы вы используете, как поощрение для выигравших взрослых в конкурсах на корпоративах и т. п. Не могу придумать, что вручать здоровым дядькам у которых все есть и удивить тяжело.
> Зарание СПОСИБО за отклики!!


У нас стало модно дарить магниты с фотками виновника(-ов) торжества. Но это не очень дешёвые призы.
Также можно в НЕжаркое время года вручать шоколадные сувениры с надписями (самому крутому, желаю счастья и т.п.). В Одессе, например, есть фирма "Всё из шоколада", выпускающая аналогичную продукцию...

Если нет времени или призового фонда на такие заранее продуманные призы, можно, как сказала Калинчик, накупить смешных мелочей - брелочков, магнитиков, оригинальных "открывашек" для бутылок и т.п.

Как вариант - купить обычные хозяйственные товары первой необходимости, предварительно продумав, как их прикольно обыграть... Подробный материал по призам можно найти в соответствующей теме, посмотри по поиску, есть тема "Призы для гостей".....

----------


## Natalya.R

Сообщение от 1tatka
Помогите подскажите пожалуйста, какие призы вы используете, как поощрение для выигравших взрослых в конкурсах на корпоративах и т. п. Не могу придумать, что вручать здоровым дядькам у которых все есть и удивить тяжело


Здравствуйте, я новенькая. Причитала сообщение и сразу в голову пришло:
можно подарить "белую полосу" в жизни- рулон туалетной бумаги
незабываемую,бессонную ночь- слабительное
BMW- brot mit wurst(для немцев)как главный приз

----------


## optimistka17

> Здравствуйте, я новенькая


 Здравствуй, новенькая..Хорошо, что сразу в общий разговор включаешься. 
 Приглашаю зайти в *Беседке* в тему "Кто мы?" и рассказать о себе. А пока читай, обживайся, общайся...

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Причитала сообщение и сразу в голову пришло:
> можно подарить "белую полосу" в жизни- рулон туалетной бумаги
> незабываемую,бессонную ночь- слабительное


Какой кошмар.Никогда бы не позволила себе такие призы покупать.

Даже если призы шуточные, то не до такой степени примитивные.
Хотя у нас в отделе приколов и продают туалетную бумагу с рисунками денег, камасутры, анекдотов, антикризисной тематики, все равно-предназначение одно. :Jopa: 

Уж лучше что-то более романтичное или нейтральное. А если у них




> Не могу придумать, что вручать здоровым дядькам у которых все есть и удивить тяжело


то, в крайнем случае, есть в продаже прикольная коробочка, на ней надпись
 " Человеку, у которого всё есть", а внутри.....меховая грелка для пупка :smile:

----------


## Natalya.R

Для Людмилы Пуховой
Вы приписали мне чужую цитату,ну да ладно.А на счёт призов ,так тут каждый смотрит на публику.Если с юмором всё нормально,то лучших призов и не желают :Aga:

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Natalya.R*,
 Не обижайтесь на мои слова. Просто сейчас так много интересных призов, розыгрышей, подарочков, что тема туалетной бумаги и слабительного не интересна совсем. ИМХО. Вот лучше то, что не везде продается, какие-то фишки, эксклюзивчики.....
Я уверена, подарок должен быть таким, что его с удовольствием гость принесет домой на память....:smile:

----------


## julia2222

*Natalya.R*,
А мне понравились призы и комментарии к ним. Обязательно использую на одном из своих предприятий. Безусловно, нужно знать, кому можно подарить такие призы, и приглашённому ведущему лучше это не использовать. А у меня коллектив спетый, мы вместе с ребятами пережили и банкротство, и экономический подъём, поэтому, в это кризисное время, стараемся на праздниках веселиться от души. Мне, например, когда я сдала на права, сотрудники подарили «Удостоверение трезвенника», «отфотошопили» моё фото так, что я сама себя не узнала:smile:, и вклеили его в этот докУмент, и когда у меня плохое настроение, достаю этот шедевр и улыбаюсь. Так что, то что не подходит и может оскорбить одних, доставляет массу удовольствия другим. А все мои сотрудники с отменным чувством юмора :Aga:  и на работе никогда не употребляем спиртное, поэтому всегда стараюсь использовать всевозможные смешные, прикольные штучки.

----------


## messer555

Люди добрые помогите! какие конкурсы или игры можно провести со сведетилями.
а то эти ламбадноперекатывание мне не нравится. также не понимаю когда застовляют стрептиз танцевать или водяру стаканами хлестать! помогите с идеями?

----------


## diola

Всем привет :smile: первый раз у вас в гостях..........
столько всего.......читать не перечитать  :Ok:  уже сделала для себя некоторые очень интересные заметочки!!!
Т.к. не в силах пока все прочесть, прошу у вас помощи :rolleyes:
кто может поделиться музыкальной подборкой для конкурса Музыкальная шляпа? буду очень благодарна  :flower:

----------


## diola

и еще? где можно найти минусовку на песню Капитан? может у кого есть, поделитесь, плиз )

----------


## shoymama

*diola*,
Ставь скайп. Получишь гораздо быстрее и в нескольких экземплярах

----------


## optimistka17

> кто может поделиться музыкальной подборкой для конкурса Музыкальная шляпа


 Без электоронного адреса и скайпа ты будешь ждать очень долго....
*Делай выводы*.

----------


## diola

> *diola*,
> Ставь скайп. Получишь гораздо быстрее и в нескольких экземплярах


готово :wink:

----------


## shoymama

*diola*,
А авторизовать меня? Так музыка не пойдет, без авторизации:wink:

----------


## Polli

Народа можно и мне на шляпу ??? а то так уже надоело то что было старое :( может у кого есть что то новенькое??? скайп можно по почте найти :)

----------


## Курица

> Народа можно и мне на шляпу ???


тебе сюда:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=116480

----------


## Ясмин

"Назначь мне свидание". Из реквизита: карточки с текстом. Манком вытягиваете несколько пар (мужчина+женщина). Мужчинам предлагается пригласить на свидание свою даму при помощи жестов. Задача дамы - понять, как ее называет мужчина и куда приглашает.
Примеры текстов:
- Птичка моя, давай сходим на индийское кино.
- Козочка моя, приглашаю тебя покататься на лыжах.
- Зайка моя, давай пойдем на пляж.
- Солнышко, встретимся в комнате смеха.
- Рыбка моя, жду тебя на скачках.
- Цветочек мой, встретимся у памятника Пушкину.
- Любовь моя, буду ждать тебя на вокзале.
- Карамелька моя, пойдем покататься на лыжах на гору Любви.

Фоном ставлю минусовку песни "Неудачное свидание".

----------


## shoymama

*Ясмин*,[img]http://s16.******info/457d1b60e91c38afde7f91826b541ffc.gif[/img]Ась, лыжи два раза - ничего? Может, первые заменить на коньки?

----------


## Ясмин

*shoymama*, да это я примеры набрасывала когда-то. Можно на что угодно. Мы на одной свадьбе, зная, что жених и невеста друг друга гусеничками называют, сделали текст с гусеничкой. Так друг жениха, от которого, кстати, ожидали пассивности, лег и пополз. Благо, зал был чистый, с ковролином.

----------


## Helga597

Ася! Я делаю примерно то же самое, но без обращений. Твой вариант, где им нужно показать обращение - Классный! И я под каждый из вариантов после общего еще делаю муз соло, им уже на финише(обычно я это делаю ближе к финалу, предлагая выяснить, насколько хорошо мы понимаем друг друга) хочется блистать! И парни с удовольствием еще раз показывают! Бывают открытия! Даже скромные удивляют! :Ok:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

девчонки! а какие подводки вы делаете? и просто ли у вас это парный конкурс? или как-то подводите,типа :пониманиние в нашей жизни важно... фраза из фильма "доживём до понедельника"  "счастье-это когда Тебя понимают" стала крылатой.... давайте проверим пары, и т.д.? 
и потом вы сами озвучиваете текст на карточке? или должна угадать девушка?

----------


## skomorox

*Иринка Бафф*,



> а какие подводки вы делаете? и просто ли у вас это парный конкурс?


у меня такой блок идёт в выкупе невесты. Команда жениха и команда пиратов соревнуются и изголяются друг перед другом. А карточки с заданиями вытягивают у меня сами: три задания в одной команде и три в другой. даю им время 2 минуты, они совещаются, как в КВНе на разминке, а потом поочереди показывают свои задания. Гости и противоположная команда отгадывают, что это они изобразили. А я потом - зачитываю текст с заданием, чтобы всё и всем стало ясно!
А ещё такое же, но немного с другой тематикой ставлю в армейском блоке про самоволку (если юбилей ).

----------


## Ясмин

*Иринка Бафф*, я привязывала по-разному к разной тематике. Например, в теме "путешествие" это было привязано к Италии. Там есть так называемый балкончик Джульетты. И бла-бла о том, что все спят, нужно не разбудить. В морской тематике это была остановка "Бухта влюбленных".Там как раз о том, как важно понимать друг друга без слов. Иногда подаю так: назначали ли вы свидание, как вы это делали, а без слов пробовали и т.п. Девушки угадывают частями, потом произносят полностью, а я уже под отбивку зачитываю текст карточки.

----------


## annuschka

После медленного танца можно предложить такую игру. Все участники берут по стулу и ставят их в центр по кругу и садятся на них М-Ж-М-Ж . Ведущий задает вопросы, 
- если ответ участника *положительный*, то этот участник *садится на один стул правее* (даже если там уже сидят). 
- если ответ *отрицательный, он сидит на месте*

Вот примерные вопросы:
- Вы мужчина?
- Целовались вы сегодня?
- Чистили вы сегодня утром зубы?
- Разговаривали вы сегодня по телефону?
- Вы получили сегодня комплимент?
- Есть ли у вас на пальце обручальное кольцо?
- Любите ли вы выпить?
- Вы человек курящий?
- Занимаетесь ли вы спортом?
- Вы пришли сюда вкусно покушать?
- Вы ревнивы?
- Хочется ли вам сейчас спать?
- Поете ли вы под душем?
- Умеете ли вы плавать?
- Хорошо ли вы учились в школе?
- Умеете ли вы рассказывать анекдоты?
- Нравится ли вам эта игра?
- Ну и так далее...........

Можно включить веселенькую фоновую музычку и поехали.... Под конец такая куча-мала получается (садятся по 5-7 чел. на один стул) 
Побеждает тот, кто сделал круг и вернулся на свой стул!

----------


## Елена Бекиш

Прочитала на первой страничке про такую игру: 
"Вот такая шутка с гостями, может вы её проводите. Подходит только для молодёжной свободной компании. Стулья ставятся в круг, на стульях сидят участники, чем больше, тем лучше. Начинаешь задавать вопросы, на которые можно ответить положительно или отрицательно, или -я. Участник ответивший положительно пересаживается на правый стул. Если там кто-то сидит, то на колени. Задача - быстрее вернуться на свой стул пройдя весь круг. Вопросы начинаю с самых невинных: "Вы мужчина?" . "Вы женщина?", "Кто сегодня целовался?". А там уже по компании смотришь как реагируют: " На ком чёрное бельё?", "У кого есть любовник(ца)?", "Кто любит секс на природе?" В такой азарт входят! Бывает и на второй круг переходят, не хотят останавливаться, и по 5 человек на одном стуле собираются, а потом всей гурьбой на каждом вопросе пересаживаются. Смеху бывает!"

Интересно, но непонятно: вопрос задаётся одному гостю (с передвижением по кругу, например, вправо) или сразу всем сидящим в кругу игрокам?

*Добавлено через 30 минут*



> У меня слово ПОДАРОК
> парк,приказ,приз,парник,задник,дар,Ника,пика,карп,Капри,каприз,парик,кипа,кинза,Икар


Добавляем: кора, парок (в баньке), порка. Непонятно только, откуда буква "з" вылезла в слове ПОДАРОК:eek:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Интересно, но непонятно: вопрос задаётся одному гостю (с передвижением по кругу, например, вправо) или сразу всем сидящим в кругу игрокам?


вопрос задается всем одновременно......
я проводила такую игру, очень хорошо всегда идет, особенно на сплоченных компаниях, иногда такая куча мала получается! :Ok:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> я проводила такую игру, очень хорошо всегда идет, особенно на сплоченных компаниях, иногда такая куча мала получается


это точно, я в своих компаниях только пробовала эту игру, потому как если делать это на свадьбе, то игра займет не меньше минут 15, а остальные успеют заскучать. Поэтому на днях рождениях молодежи можно, и на междусобойчиках, если есть мальчики опять же, мы пробовали как то с одними девченками, уже не так смешно было.

----------


## Онга

а я сама не делала этот паровозик, но предложила его родственнице на корпоратив.
причем некоторые вопросы они придумали конкретно связанные со спецификой их работы, а некоторые общие. отзывы оч. положительные.

----------


## Элен

> Добавляем: кора, парок (в баньке), порка. Непонятно только, откуда буква "з" вылезла в слове ПОДАРОК


Да уж... здесь явно недоработка.
Буквы з,и,н нет в этом слове.Как же участникам отвечать на вопросы?kuku

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Буквы з,и,н


там ещё и буква Д присутствует. 
Леночка zhak ошиблась скорее всего и имела ввиду слово ПРАЗДНИК. Кстати, что-то её оЧЕНЬ давно не видно.

----------


## tandem3

За столом быстро вразнобой называть дни недели.Все хлопают.Кроме четверга.Кто хлопнул на четверг-встают выпивают.

----------


## урааа

*Ясмин*,
 а я такое задание даю жёнам....объяснить без слов....я уже писала....если надо напишу..

----------


## Helga597

> девчонки! а какие подводки вы делаете? и просто ли у вас это парный конкурс? или как-то подводите,типа :пониманиние в нашей жизни важно... фраза из фильма "доживём до понедельника" "счастье-это когда Тебя понимают" стала крылатой.... давайте проверим пары, и т.д.? 
> и потом вы сами озвучиваете текст на карточке? или должна угадать девушка?


Ира! Все зависит от того, по поводу чего банкет. Твой вариант подходит хорошо для любой компании, на мой взгляд. А в субботу я проводила юбилей у железнодорожника. Подводка примерно такая. После медленного танца прошу пары разойтись : девочки нелево, мальчики направо. Мальчики меня пытались поправить, налево мальчики всегда ходят. Я их успокоила, вы сейчас не пошли, вы остались стоять на перроне, а вот ваши дамы зашли в вагон, уезжают отдохнуть от домашних хлотот в санаторий на пару недель (порассуждали с дамами хватит  10 дней?, сошлись на 2 неделях) А вот вы, парни, поняли, что уже заскучали без своих любимых и вам оч захотелось им сделать подарок, по возвращении пригласить  - куда я вам подскажу, а ваша задача мимикой и жестами объяснить свой даме, куда вы ее пригласите! До отправленья поезда осталась 1 минута, торопитесь обрадовать любимую!"  Быстрая музычка, потом паровозный гудок, Беру у первого молодого чел карточку и прошу его еще раз (на всякий случай) показать , куда приглашал. Далее нарезка под определенное приглашение. Вопрос к девушке, что она поняла. Но, честно говоря, они успевают и переговорить (наш народ даже играет нечестно, во всем пытаются схитрить!) , я не обращаю на это внимание. Цель не расставить пары по местам от 1 до 15, а создать настроение! Так что главное - артистичная подача от мужской части гостей!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Отдай честь!

Это игра-эстафета. В ней участвуют две команды. Игроки каждой команды становятся в ряд. Задача игроков правой рукой взяться за нос, левую руку продеть сквозь полученную петлю, вытянуть вперед с оттопыренным большим пальцем, и сказать при этом: "Во!" Затем хлопнуть в ладоши и сделать то же самое, но быстро сменив руки. После того как первый игрок правильно выполнит задание, он передает эстафету следующему игроку в команде. Выигрывает та команда, которая быстрее справится с заданием.

----------


## optimistka17

> Отдай честь!
> 
> Это игра-эстафета. В ней участвуют две команды. Игроки каждой команды становятся в ряд. Задача игроков правой рукой взяться за нос, левую руку продеть сквозь полученную петлю, вытянуть вперед с оттопыренным большим пальцем, и сказать при этом: "Во!" Затем хлопнуть в ладоши и сделать то же самое, но быстро сменив руки. После того как первый игрок правильно выполнит задание, он передает эстафету следующему игроку в команде. Выигрывает та команда, которая быстрее справится с заданием.


 Аналогичная игра *"С рожками-ВО!"*

Левой рукой после хлопка показываем на себе *рожки,* а правую руку вытягиваем вперед с жестом*-Во!* Следующий хлопок  и меняем руки...
 Иногда провожу эту игру во взрослых компаниях как *тест на трезвость*...
 Если же на детских праздниках-то только если дети подростки. Малыши сразу же путаются... Да и взрослым это не так уж легко проделать не сбиваясь...

----------


## шанталь

Людмила прочитала вашу игру и сразу засмеялась представив как это будет...особенно мужчины..Игра для тех,кто набрал норму. :Ok:

----------


## luna

Конкурс лучше проводить перед второй  музыкальной паузой.Сначала  попросить поднять руки тех,кто до сих пор ни с кем не познакомился.Затем тех,кто сегодня всех в зале знает.Из их числа выбираем самых общительных и просим показать,как люди знакомятся.Для этого они тянут билет с заданием.После выполнения призы самым артистичным.
 Подводка к заданию.
Каждый человек постоянно с кем-то знакомится. Существуют даже 
всевозможные советы о то, как правильно познакомиться, чтобы произвести 
о себе хорошее впечатление. Но эти правила действуют только в 
привычных, обыденных условиях. А если предстоит невероятное знакомство? 
Как тогда вести себя человеку? Представьте и инсценируйте ситуацию, в 
которой знакомятся... 

•	космонавты с инопланетянами; 
•	охотники со снежным человеком; 
•	новый владелец замка с обитающими в нем привидениями; 
•	моряк, выброшенный после кораблекрушения на берег, с племенем людоедов; 
•	путешественник на машине времени со своим пра-пра-пра-дедушкой

----------


## vejila

Сделала нарезки, в которых упоминаются эти слова, обьяснила движения:
если песня про речку(ручей), то становимся за именинником ручейком или речкой и двигаемся как паровозик, если про море-океан - то делаем большой круг , в центре которого именинник, а про капельки, то рассредотачиваемся по площадке. Нарезки ставятся вперемешку и воспринимается игра здорово. Так понравилось. что провела и на корпоративе, он был в морском стиле. На корпоративе были две команды, и делали два ручейка, но море одно, т.к. подводка была-притча про веник, который по прутику можно сломать.
А вместе-то, всем коллективом, мы сила!
Нарезки если нужно, дам. 
Прошу помоч советом,  с какой песенки лучше начать и чем закончить, т.к. на день рождения пока начинаю с пусть бегут неуклюже, а заканчиваю песней про море радости и счастья.

*Добавлено через 47 минут*
http://gettyfile.ru/470973/                 а это нарезки на игру "Капля, речка, океан."

----------


## Буча

> http://gettyfile.ru/470973/                 а это нарезки на игру "Капля, речка, океан."


Идейка понравилась, вот только что-то с этого обменника скачать не могу, скачала три нарезки с трудом. Может что-то не так делаю. Жалко.:frown:

----------


## vejila

http://files.mail.ru/HCTQDD  - нарезки на игру "Капля, речка, океан." в другом файлообменнике.

----------


## Оля-ля 68

"Чисто мужской конкурс"-отвечают только мужчины.Не повторяясь,назвать предметы женской косметики.Назвавший последним получает приз-пакетик одноразового шампуня- и назначается Директором косметической фабрики"Улыбнись".
"Чисто женский конкурс"-отвечают только женщины.Не повторяясь,назвать составляющие части автомобиля.Назвавшая последнюю получает приз-игрушечный авто-и назначается Начальником автогаража.

----------


## kiss9

Конкурс Сумашедшие водители.Конкурс описывала в Теме Год кролики или кота, но насколько я знаю  новички туда не заходят, поэтому повторюсь)http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129943&page=5
Из реквизита-2 яркие резинки размером  по 2 метра.
выбираю двух водителей( иногда действительно водителей). вручаю резинки. ваша задача развести по домам подвипивших гостей. Что вы тоже пили? Да, ерунда я слышала, что пьяный вы еще лучше ездите. Итак соберите в свои автобусы как можно больше людей. Поехали. отлично, но чтобы пересчитать ваших  пассажиров необходимо построиться в шеренгу,по командам  итак строимся:
по росту, 
по размеру обуви, 
по первой букве в имени- по алфавиту,
по размеру кулака и т. д.( не затягивать)
и конечно нельзя же пассажиров отпустить без танца, танцуем:
самый медленный танец,
самый быстрый,
самый узкий,
самый широкий,
самый высокий,
самый низкий ......

Ура, ура победила дружба.

----------


## ANLeva1

Узнавай-ка

Нужно угадать что это за вещь, предмет. К каждому вопросу 3-4 подсказки. Если после первой не угадали, то задается вторая и т.д.

Помада
1.Когда муж приходит домой с работы и это у него обнаружено, то жена в гневе.
2.Каждая женщина предпочитает свою.
3.С ней плохо целоваться.
4.Она идет всем женщинам.

Газета
1.Мужчину от нее не оторвать.
2.С ней все знаешь.
3.Местная - два раза в неделю.



4. «Комсомольская правда» тоже она.

Туалетная бумага
1.Это что-то очень длинное.
2.Но берут понемногу.
3.Раньше было дефицитом.
4.Она бумажная.

Спички
1.Это деревянное, маленькое тоненькое.
2.Есть головка, она играет главную роль.
3.От них тепло.
4.Необходимы курильщикам.

Клейкая бумага
1.Отрываеться, как листки календаря.
2.Они небольшие, разноцветные.
3.Можно наклеить хоть куда.
4.Это придумали недавно.

Мыло
1.Есть в каждом доме.
2.Вкусно пахнет.
3.Можно пускать пузыри.
4.В баню берут с собой.

Фломастер
1.Это большая радость для детей.
2.Они могут высыхать и тогда их выбрасывают.
3.Экономный человек может их заправить.
4.Они лучше, чем цветные карандаши.

Сигареты
1.Это плохо, но многие делают.
2.Медицина неоднократно об этом предупреждала.
3.А если это не потушить и бросить, то может быть пожар.

Пипетка
1.Это небольшой медицинский прибор.
2.Он очень точный.
3.Его используют при лечение носа, глаз и т.д.
4.Оттуда капает по капельке.

Зубная паста
1.Это может пениться.
2.Всегда в упаковке.
3.В магазинах очень много.
4.С этим нестрашен кариес.

Чупа-чупс
1.Лакомство для всех.
2.Бывает с начинкой.
3.Всегда на палочке.
4.Круглый как шар.

Открытка
1.Это дарят к празднику.
2.Теперь есть музыкальные.
3.На них написано «С юбилеем», «С праздником».
4.Можно отправить по почте.

----------


## Раюшка

> там ещё и буква Д присутствует. 
> Леночка zhak ошиблась скорее всего и имела ввиду слово ПРАЗДНИК. Кстати, что-то её оЧЕНЬ давно не видно.


Она передаёт всем привет. :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

> Да действительно, как я почитала, багаж у ведущих не малый. А мне немного повезло... Костюмов у меня нет (хотя очень хочеться), видела как знакомая юбилей вела с переодеваниями...все лежали от смеха, и я в том числе. Вожу с собой: сценарий и все атрибуты для конкурсов. Для проведения праздника мне хватает игр и конкурсов без реквизита. Ну и конечно же веселая музыка и танцы. Свадьбы и юбилеи проходят весело и оживленно, все довольны и счастливы.


Поделитесь пожалуйста играми без реквизита у меня игры с рквизитом, разным конечно по объему но он все-же нужен.

----------


## ZAVCLUB

> Поделитесь пожалуйста играми без реквизита у меня игры с рквизитом, разным конечно по объему но он все-же нужен.


на форуме давали класную игру Утро невесты. когда парни показывают все действия .а ведущая рассказывает

----------


## KAlinchik

> Поделитесь пожалуйста играми без реквизита


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=60530

----------


## Ильич

> Поделитесь пожалуйста играми без реквизита у меня игры с рквизитом, разным конечно по объему но он все-же нужен.


КОНКУРСЫ
При полном отсутствии реквизита


•	Сказки – Репка, Про принцессу и пр… (надо просто помнить сюжет)
•	Аукцион «Подарки на букву П» Пожеланий.
•	Аукцион синонимов к слову «Выпить»
•	Застольная игры «Что ребятам пожелать», «Между первой и второй»
•	Песни с "Ой" и "Ах" - соревнования между двумя командами.
•	У лукоморья
•	«Поздравляю!» Числа на 3 и содержащие 3
•	Что в СССР можно было купить на копейку, две, три…
•	Перестроения Кто быстрее построится по росту, весу и пр… + Ложка
•	Кто быстрее принесет мужские Зажигалку, Галстук, Носок, Рубашку, Брюки (6 игроков)
•	Танцы Паравозик, Пинча
•	Танец – игра РУЧЕЕК
•	Если есть шарики – танец игра Ковбои
•	Танец на стуле частями тела
•	Танцевальная игра «Меньше ног»
•	Мальчики-девочки – Два хоровода – внутренний мальчики внешний девочки 
•	Четыре стула – Парни что друг на друге лежат
•	Скороговорки
•	Песенный конкурс – песни со словом ЛЮБОВЬ
•	Хлопалки Кто пришел Поесть Попить потаццевать, на красивых женщин поглядеть, и пр….
•	Вот такая шутка с гостями, может вы её проводите. Подходит только для молодёжной свободной компании. Стулья ставятся в круг, на стульях сидят участники, чем больше, тем лучше. Начинаешь задавать вопросы, на которые можно ответить положительно или отрицательно, или -я. Участник ответивший положительно пересаживается на правый стул. Если там кто-то сидит, то на колени. Задача - быстрее вернуться на свой стул пройдя весь круг. Вопросы начинаю с самых невинных: "Вы мужчина?" . "Вы женщина?", "Кто сегодня целовался?". А там уже по компании смотришь как реагируют: " На ком чёрное бельё?", "У кого есть любовник(ца)?", "Кто любит секс на природе?" В такой азарт входят! Бывает и на второй круг переходят, не хотят останавливаться, и по 5 человек на одном стуле собираются, а потом всей гурьбой на каждом вопросе пересаживаются. Смеху бывает!
•	19 Кто первым пришлет молодоженам(юбиляру) СМС- поздравление на мобилку
•	Всегда с собой таскаю несколько коробков спичек - универсальный реквизит! Это вам и эстафетная игра -"Передай колечко" ( каждому в зубы по спичке, обломив серу и пущай две команды без помощи рук передают колечко), это и "передай коробок на тыльной стороне ладони", это и "Пронеси коробок на спине", это и " С носа на нос" ( берём только верхние части коробок надеваеи первому участнтку на нос и по команде без помощи рук передаём друг другу), это и конкурс с "перчинкой" - барышни зажимают между колен коробок, а кавалеры карандашом пытаются открыть этот коробок), это и конкурс "В положении" (когда мужикам крепим на пузики шарики и заставляем собирать рассыпанные спички)
•	Аукцион песен о спиртных напитках. Выбираю или лучшую песню, соответствующую теме праздника или все-таки последнюю. " Малиновое вино..." "Губит людей не пиво..." "Если б море пивом..." "Русская водка, что ты натворила..."
•	Аукцион слово "СОС"
•	Каллиграфия попой – Забавный немецкий танец Напиши буквы задом.
•	Как чихает Слон Ящики, Хрящики, Потащили
•	Танцуют пары М и Ж, звучит музыка, затем пауза мужчина опускается на колено, Дама оббегает кавалера вокруг и присаживается к нему на колено.Кто последний присел- выбывает.
•	Снежный ком-например с именами, 1-говорит свое имя, 2 повторяет 1 имя+говорит свое, 3 говорит 1 имя+2 имя+свое и так до конца.А тему кома можно менять в зависимости от ситуации
•	Посчитаем пуговицы
•	Хлопалки по критериям 
•	Песенный алфавит  Песни на букву А-Я
•	СПОРТ ПОРТ И пр…

----------


## Larisa_bk

> Танцевальная игра «Меньше ног»


Интересное название! Заинтриговало. Не поделитесь игрой?!

----------


## Батарейкин

Ильич, спасибо!! самый настоящий друг! 
А вот проводить песенный марфон от а до я не наскучает людям??

----------


## LUSSI V

[QUOTE=Татьяна Бисярина;2674680]1 кг сушек они у меня уже 2-ой год уже совсем сухие.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

 Очень интересно про сушки, а для чего они?

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

По-поводу ярких пятен на празднике я полностью согластна.Повторюсь, все должно быть в меру, как мне кажется. Но полностью отказаться от ярких атрибутов невозможно. Нужно помнить и о том, что после нашей работы должен остаться памятный "портфолио", это как отчет за потраченные за нашу работу деньги, и эта "яркое напоминание" о празднике должно приносить радость . А добиться этого можно в том числе и  яркими элиментами костюмов, атрибутов. :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Очень интересно про сушки, а для чего они?


Где-то на форуме, кажется, был такой вариант. Как эстафета, передавались сушки, сначала надевались на каждый палец, затем снимая поочередо передавались другому и т.д. Может кто-то ответит подробнее.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Добрй вечер! С праздником Вас! Мира и благости!
Разрешите присоедениться к теме. У меня всегда по-разному:то баулы,то пакет с материалами да мелочевка( всегда)



> КОНКУРСЫ
> При полном отсутствии реквизита


Хочу поделиться своими игрушками. Работаю по блочной системе,2-3 конкурса сразу по одной тематике. 
Игра "Знакомство","Поцелуи","Передай шеей"
Аукцион праздничных ассоциаций ( "Выпить"  всегда хорошо)
"Коллективное поздравление", "По рюмочке"
"Музыка сердца"-как манок,потом приглашаю участников(пары) играем в "Поцелуй по кругу", Игра по принципу муз.стульчик(только дамы мужчин обнимают)
Лотереи "Свадьба" итп
Кричалки,шумовые спектакли.
Сказка "Похищение Василисы"
Эффектные моменты: режу рубашки,экстрим с туфелькой невесты
Породнение сторон ( адаптирую на все мероприятия)
Художник (рисуем "пятой точкой")
Танец под веревочкой ( всегда в загашнике на случай)
Кадрили,танцы постановочные.
Игра "Ворота счастья" (под "Пчелочку" хорошо идет)
Манок "Гороскоп" -танцевальный - песенный
Собираем копилку - угадываем сколько получилось
"История любви" - в стихах зашифрован известные любовные истории.
"Любимая в облаках" ( знакомо многим) и пр.

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

> Добрй вечер! С праздником Вас! Мира и благости!
> Разрешите присоедениться к теме. У меня всегда по-разному:то баулы,то пакет с материалами да мелочевка( всегда)
> 
> Хочу поделиться своими игрушками. Работаю по блочной системе,2-3 конкурса сразу по одной тематике. 
> .


Марина, я тоже работаю блоками. Особенно мне нравятся блоки по наростающей, например - Выбор двух капитанов, конкурс окольцованные, и эстафета "пиротехники" - фото всех участников. Впроцессе поочередно включаются все большее число участников, так мне больше нравиться. Как на ваш взгляд? :Aga:

----------


## MAGISTRA

[QUOTE=svetlana77-77]Впроцессе поочередно включаются все большее число участников, так мне больше нравиться. Как на ваш взгляд?[/QUOTE
Я и так делаю и сразу массовку создаю.Людям не страшно,все чувствуют свою причастность. Одиночные(парные) конкурсы провожу только как манки на общие игры. Я к таким праздникам (наверно подсознательно) отношусь с позиции сценических постановок. Хотя юбилей - более душевней,эта методика не всегда работает. А вот про пиротехников я не знаю)))

----------


## Натуля

> Поделитесь пожалуйста играми без реквизита у меня игры с рквизитом, разным конечно по объему но он все-же нужен


С удовольствием поделюсь. Правда страшновато немного. Уж больно мы новички сильный прессинг проходим, по поводу того, что это уже есть на форуме... Если, что сильно не ругайте, я очень восприимчивая... где взяла, правда не помню.

У меня их не много, но всегда проходят очень весело...

*КОНКУРС ОН и ОНА*

Приглашаете 5 пар, даете им имена: 

Золушка и принц
Красавица и чудовище
Красная шапочка и волк
Белоснежка и гном
Шрек и Феона

Под музыку они вальсируют, когда музыка заканчивается, выполняют то, что вы быстро говорите... кто последний тот выбывает.
Первый этап пробный. Музыка заканчивается вы говорите:

1.	Они вместе танцуют…………

Дальше конкурс (один вариант как запасной)

2.	Она у него на руках…………непонятно
3.	Ее уши между пяток…………
4.	Она на нем
5.	Его голова между её ног
6.	Она у него на шее
7.	Он у неё на руках


*Обнималки* игра, от 20 человек


Образуются два круга (внутрениий и внешний) все держатся за руки. Под музыку (Сердючку Гоп-Гоп) внутренний круг движется вправо, внешний влево. Как только музыка заканчивается, каждый должен найти себе пару из другого круга и обняться. Бегать по кругу нельзя, если не нашли пару в пределах метра от себя, выбываете. 
Игра очень веселая, особенно на свадьбах (круг жениха, круг невесты). Чем больше народу, тем веселее... Заканчиваю игру обычно когда остается человек 6-7.

И еще один конкурс *ИЛЬИЧ* про него уже писал, просто распишу подробнее...


Конкурс: Танцы на стуле.

5 человек под музыку на стульях (не вставая) должны танцевать  

1.шевелить можно только руками и ногами. (Shakira - Objection Tango)
2.Только ноги можно таз. (bolare+jipsi+king)
3.Грудь и руки. (HAFANANA)
4.Мужчины вы давно смотрели индийские фильмы? Только голова. (Arash – Chori Chori)
5.Мимика лица (брови, нос, губы и уши и т.д.) (Танец маленьких утят)

Итак, выбираем победителя.
Сколько раз проводила, все ржали... обязательно из 5 человек найдется один хохмач.

Есть еще, только для них небольшой реквизит нужен...

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

Марина, "Пиротехники" или "Взрывоопасная любовь", есть еще кажется навания, игра с шарами . Капитаны команд (мужчины) и их помошницы (девушки) должны перехловать большее количество шаров пятой точкой, присаживаясь на колени капитану. (можно превратить в эстафету) вариантов организации много, суть одна:smile:

Марина, разешите поинтересоваться *"Музыка сердца*"- Это "Аукцион сердец" нарезки музыкальные?
*Эффектные моменты: режу рубашки,экстрим с туфелькой невесты* -Это розыгрыши? очень интересно!
*Породнение сторон ( адаптирую на все мероприятия)* - Это хоровод? или за стоом?*Кадрили,танцы постановочные.* - вот эти моменты всегда трушу ставить. (я вокалист, не хореограф),хотя сама прекрасно понимаю, что это в данном случае вовем ни при чем, какойто комплекс.
*Игра "Ворота счастья" (под "Пчелочку" хорошо идет)*  - если можно  немного поподрбнее. *"Любимая в облаках" ( знакомо многим) и пр.* - такое название не знакомо.

Еще мне очень нравиться проводить индивидуальные конкурсы,но только зрелищные, добавлять элементы костюмов, атрибуты яркие, иногд маштабные, например "Кавбои" в прошлом году очень актуальные, здесь шляпы, шейные платки, Большие Бычки, (муж слава богу, умеет рисовать, выпиливать, главное фантазировать) Поделитесь, что актуально у вас?

----------


## ZAVCLUB

у меня породнение с минимальным но реквизитом  в начале вызываю 7 родственников 2папы 2 мамы и дальше по обстоятельствам в центр приглашаю молодых даю им зонт желтый к нему привязаны  7 лент родственники берут заленты молодые танцуют под зонтом родные держут ленты песня специально для этого написана  
пусть этот зонт вас сохранит от бед печалей и обид он подарит вам солнца свет любовь и счастье на 100 лет после по кругу передается чаша с вином или можновишневый сок если не пьющие по глотку все выпивают жених последний до дна я говорю обращаясь к родителям примите (имя жениха) в семью примите ни как зятя как сына и он назовет вас (жених говорит )мама и папа потомтоже для невесты и в конце тост за семью и песню ваенги Желаю

----------


## toniki

Игра совсем без реквизита.

вызываются девушки, женщины, 4-5 человек. каждой из них задаеться вопрос: какая часть тела у вас самая красивая? девушки отвеают. повторяться нельзя. 
ну, а затем каждая выходит и танцет той частью своего тела, которую назвала  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> вызываются девушки, женщины, 4-5 человек. каждой из них задаеться вопрос: какая часть тела у вас самая красивая? девушки отвеают. повторяться нельзя. 
> ну, а затем каждая выходит и танцет той частью своего тела, которую назвала


 Именно так показывала *Оксана Ожогина* год назад в Москве на первом Форуме Тамады плюс в  программе *Шоу 25 блондинок*

----------


## гармашева26

Добрый вечер!В руки попал журнал "Все для дома,для семьи" и понравилась игра "женские секреты".В этой игре я ,наверно,заняла бы первое место.Был как-то юбилей одной замечательной женщины,но трудность была в том,что на юбилее было еще 25 дам и ни одного мужчины,вот там бы она и пригодилась.
*ЖЕНСКИЕ СЕКРЕТЫ*
Игра основана на том,что женщины -народ практичный и в своих дамских сумочках умудряются носить впечатляющее количество вещей.По команде участницы выкладывают из своих сумочек по одному предмету.Победит та,чья сумочка окажется самой "содержательной"

----------


## shoymama

> Победит та,чья сумочка окажется самой "содержательной"


А как оценивать? По количеству или качеству?

----------


## гармашева26

*




 Сообщение от shoymama


А как оценивать? По количеству или качеству?


*

 :Oj: Вопрос,конечно,интересный!Но ответить на него пока не могу.Не проводила.Но,если отталкиваться от себя,то показывать все,что там находится -нельзя!:biggrin:Пусть решают  участницы,что показывать :Aga: А зрители помогут 
определить победительницу.

----------


## melani.nata

* Кто хочет  тратить деньги в семье?*
Примерные вопросы жениху.
Кто в вашей семье будет мыть посуду, по мнению вашей невесты?
а)	Супруга.
б)	Супруг.
в)	Вместе.
г)	Посудомоечная машина.
2.	Какую первую крупную покупку сделает ваша семья, на взгляд вашей супруги?
а) Новая шуба.
б)... 
в)	Машина.
г)	Путевка на юг на 2-х человек.
3.	Завтра утром вы принесете своей супруге в постель...
а)	Чай с лимоном.
б)	Кофе без сахара.
в)	Кружечку пивка .
г)	Стакан рассола.
4.	Что обозначает имя вашей супруги? 
а)... 
б) Владеющая славой.,
в)	Укротительница строптивых.
г)	Запрещающая пить.
5.	Представьте себе банальную жизненную ситуацию. Вы дома один. Супруга задержалась на работе. К вам приходит любимая теща в гости, и вы, как подобает хорошему зятю, предлагаете ей утолить жажду алкогольным напитком из холодильника, но для этого вы должны знать любимый алкогольный напиток вашей тещи.
а)	Коньяк
б)	Красное вино.
в)	Водка.
Г)
6.	Под каким знаком родилась ваша супруга по цветочному гороскопу?
а)	Мак.
б)	Ромашка.
в
г)	Мимоза.
7.	Какого числа можно поздравить вашего тестя с днем рождения?
а) В субботу.
б)
в)	31 декабря.
г)	Всегда, только приноси.


Вопросы невесте.
1 .Психологи в один голос говорят о том, что мужчины на протяжении всей жизни остаются детьми, а все дети очень любят мультфильмы
Назовите любимый мультфильм вашего супруга.
а) Ну, погоди!
б)..
в)	Трое из Простоквашино.
г)	Малыш и Карлсон.
2.	Перед сном любому мужчине нравится слушать колыбельные песни, назовите любимую песню вашего супруга.
а)	Спи, моя радость, усни.
б)	Спят усталые игрушки.
в)	Баю баюшки-баю, не ложися на краю, г)... (правильный ответ).
3.	Сколько хочет иметь детей ваш супруг?
а)	Одного.
б)	Трех.
в)... 
г)	Десятерых детей.
5.	Зачастую мужчин сравнивая с деревьями, говорят: высокий, как сосна, или тупой, как дуб, а вот кто ваш муж согласно гороскопу друидов?
а)	Рябина.
б)	...
в)	Осина.
г)	Фиговое дерево.
6.	В народе говорят: "Свекровь - родная кровь!", а еще говорят: "Если хочешь найти общий язык с человеком - узнай его хобби!" Какое хобби у вашей свекрови?
а)	Сад-огород.
б)	Телесериалы.
в)	Вышивание крючком, г)... (правильный ответ).
7. А вот путь к сердцу мужчины, тем более, если этот мужчина -, лежит через его желудок. Назовите любимое блюдо  супруга
а)	Пельмени.
б)	Борщ
в)	... 
г)	Картошка с салом.

----------


## toniki

> Именно так показывала *Оксана Ожогина* год назад в Москве на первом Форуме Тамады плюс в  программе *Шоу 25 блондинок*



на том форуме я точно небыла. а увидела эту игру на видео в Контакте. тамада был мужчина. имени не помню.

----------


## jpligunova

Танцевальный конкурс. По-моему, такого не видела. Реквизит один-газеты.Фишка такая , обращаемся к гостям: любите ли вы подарки? Кто ж не любит? Раздаем номера (заготовлено,допустим 10 и 10), раздаем 10 женщинам и 10 мужчинам. Они
выходят и создают пары по номерам. Мужчинам по газете,нужно аккуратно сложить 
вчетверо и положить под мышку.Звучит музыка-танцуют. Музыка остановилась.Мужчины разворачивают газеты, садятся на них, сажают женщин на колени.Кто последний - выбывает.Утешительный приз-допустим, шоколадка. Так все 10 или меньше пар. Оставшимся -самый главный приззз!Проводила на Новый год
пошло!

----------


## снаряд

*toniki*,
 у вас там в Нягони классная команда КВН,
они свадьбы проводят?

----------


## toniki

> *toniki*,
>  у вас там в Нягони классная команда КВН,
> они свадьбы проводят?


Богата земля няганская талантами!!!!!! Мария Шарапова (теннис), Дарья Домрачева (биатлон)  :Aga: 
И команда КВН "Кефир". не плохая команда, в высшей лиге КВН выступают! в ней играет мой бывший воспитанник (из тех времен, когда я в дет.саде музруком трудилась))))
не знаю, проводят ли они свадьбы. чесслово, не слышала. да и когда им??? они, говорят, ведут активную гастрольную жизнь.

----------


## Vredinka

часто провожу конкурсы
сценку-экспромт обычно всегда идёт на УРА
не зависимо от меропрития и возраста
не знаю писал ли кто такой вариант репки,но пусть будит
найдено в недрах инета.
ЕЩЕ ОДИН ВАРИАНТ
 СКАЗКИ Репка:smile:


Деда Вова-чума
За жизнь набрался ума:
Репку он посадил,
Как за ребёнком ходил.
Выросла малышка,
Дед аж ахнул: «Ё! Едрёна кочерыжка!»
Вот уселась, как принцесса,
Прям не сдвинешь её с места.
Дед попробовал поднять,
Но слово вырвалось опять:
«Ё! Едрёна кочерыжка!»
Хороша малышка.
Чтобы урожай собрать
Решил помощников собрать.
И хотя наш дед-чума
Вспомнил- где-то есть жена!

Баба репку увидала,
От восторга заскакала,
Полный зал мужчин увидала,
Троих из них расцеловала!
После обстановку оценила
И внучку позвать попросила!

Внучка, конечно, помоложе,
Хоть манекенщица, но всё же,
Всё бы ей туда-сюда шагать,
Прелестями своими волновать.

Вот пришла краса-девица,
Которой дома не сидится,
И промолвила слово «Я готова!»
Все подумали- готова помогать,
А она готова лишь сплясать.
(танцует под «Я ведь только с мороза!»)

Помощи не получилось,
Вот бы Жучка пригодилась!

Жучка заливисто лает,
Виляет хвостом, циркачкой стать мечтает.
Просит дольку лимона на нос ей положить,
Она будет его ртом без помощи лап ловить…
(показываем фокус)
С Жучки толку не видать,
Будем Мурку дружно звать.

(Играет припев песни «Мурка»)
А Мурка не хочет помогать,
Будет эротический танец нам танцевать…
(Включаю песню «Секс-бомб»)

От Мурки пользы мы не ждём,
Давайте Мышку позовём!

Мышка где-то промышляла
Вес наела, нервной стала,
Бьёт хвостом она, смотри,
И басом говорит «Пи-пи»

Дружный наш честной народ
Потянул за корнеплод
И спелый урожай собрали
От пола Репку оторвали!

----------


## гармашева26

Добрый вечер,разговаривала с молодыми и они мне рассказали об одном моменте,который им очень понравился.Сказать ,что совсем без реквизита нельзя,но это есть все на столах.Берутся различные бутылки(шампанское,водка,коньяк,лимонад итд),определяется расстояние и гости бросают от кольцеброса кольца,забирая приз,на который наденется кольцо.
Я кольцеброс часто использую на детских праздниках,оторвать от него трудно.Использую на выкупе,когда жених показывает,с какого раза он покорил сердце любимой,всегда хорошо :Aga: 
Думаю и этот момент проходит отлично,тем более,что это подтвердили:smile:Подарки -это всегда приятно,думаю,можно добавить кефир итд

----------


## Vredinka

театр-сказка "Секс-баба"
Тише бабы посиде и театр-сказку поглядите
"Секс-баба" сценку мы назвали и урок вам преподали.

ВЕДУЩИЙ:
На рынке старуху старик продавал
никто за старуху рубля не давал

ПОКУПАТЕЛЬ:
Уж больна твоя старушонка худа

ДЕД:
Болеет проклятая, просто беда!

ПОКУПАТЕЛЬ:
А как же в постели? Давала давно?

ДЕД 
Да, что с нее толку, лежит как бревно.

ВЕДУЩИЙ
Один парень пожалел старика.

ПАРЕНЬ:
Папаша, рука у тебя не легка!
Давай я с бабулькой твоей постою.
А вось продадим старушонку твою.

ДЕД:
Постой, милый, постой. Продай коль смышлен.

ПОКУПАТЕЛЬ:
Старуху продай!

ПАРЕНЬ
Покупай, коль богат! Старуха гляди, Не старуха а клад!!!

ПОКУПАТЕЛЬ:
Да уж больно твоя старушонка худа!

ПАРЕНЬ
Вид не казист. А в постели хитра!

ПОКУПАТЕЛЬ:
А много ль читает старуха про секс?

ПАРЕНЬ: 
Да много читает и практика есть!

ПОКУПАТЕЛЬ: 
А грудь, да и попа у бабушки есть? 

ПАРЕНЬ:
О, всех бабкиных прелестей не перечесть!

ПОКУПАТЕЛЬ:
Да, что-то угрюма старуха твоя!

ПАРЕНЬ:
Сто грамм поднесешь, не ужержишь, тогда!

ВЕДУЩИЙ:
Старик посмотрел на старуху свою

ДЕД:
Зачем я.......  Тебя продаю?
Старуху свою не продам никому,
Такая секс-бомба нужна самому!

Ведущий:
Сказка ложь, да в ней намек,
А вам, бабоньки урок.
Мужики чтоб вас любили,
На руках чтоб вас носили,
Бревном в постели не лежать,
Всяко мужа ублажать!

----------

Мусиенко (13.09.2016)

----------


## Vredinka

Конкурс для свидетелей «Ягодка».
 Свидетельница ложится на стулья, тамада раскладывает на ее теле ягоды винограда, их должно быть 10, кстати, десятую она должна держать губами. Свидетель, с завязанными глазами должен найти все 10 ягод, этот конкурс лучше проводить под эротичную музыку.
а ещё я обычно сразу в первом застолье,первое право поздравить молодых даю свидетелям :Ok: 
для этого я их вызываю в зал под аплодисменты и прошу назвать что сегодня за день,они отвечают как правило День свадьбы,после этого я ставлю два стула прошу из встать на них и повернуться попой к залу и выписать под весёлую музыку эту самую фразу,всегда проходит на ура особенно молодые в восторге остаються)))))))))))

----------


## Александрия

Конкурс "настоящий полковник" Вызываю троих мужчин и четыре женщины. И спрашиваю, мол, красивые у нас мужчины? Все, естественно отвечают  : Красивые! Здоровенные?  А красивые и здоровенные, как правило люди военные. Любой солдат мечтает дослужиться, пусть не до звания генерала, то хотя бы до полковника...и т д. Мужчины это полковники, а вы милые дамы, их погоны, которые должны лежать)висеть на их плечах.  Полковников трое(двое, один), а вас четверо(трое, двое). Будет звучать музыка, как только я выкрикиваю фразу: "настоящий полковник",музыка останавливается вы должны повиснуть на плечах любого из трех полковников, та которая не успевает это сделать, выбываает из конкурса, и утешительным призом для неё будет любой из наших полковников, которого она выведет из игры. В финале остается один полковник и две дамы-погоны. Вот здесь можно поизощряться ведущей выкрикивая например не настоящий полковник, а настоящий мачо, настоящий супермен и т. д. В итоге победит сильнейшая!!!Конкурс провожу под Пугачеву: "Настоящий полковник"

----------


## снаряд

> Конкурс для свидетелей «Ягодка».
>  Свидетельница ложится на стулья, тамада раскладывает на ее теле ягоды винограда, их должно быть 10, кстати, десятую она должна держать губами.


заманчивая перспектива на теле свидетельницы ягоды пораскладывать! :Aga:  Я - за!
Главное - чтобы поверхность была не покатая!

----------


## elenalogachova

Vredinka,
вы считате, что  писать "пятой точкой"  в первом застолье, это нормально? Я тоже провожу этот момент, но  обыгрываю по другому, и ни в коем случае не в первом затолье. Это можно провести значительно позже. 
И ещё, что касается еды(а также фруктов), никогда не провожу подобное. А если эти самые виноградинки оставят мокрое пятно на одежде? Будет не очень приятно. Есть гораздо интересные конкурсы, которые можно провести зрелищно и весело. Желаю вам удачи!!!

----------


## jonis

> Конкурс для свидетелей «Ягодка».
>  Свидетельница ложится на стулья, тамада раскладывает на ее теле ягоды винограда, их должно быть 10, кстати, десятую она должна держать губами. Свидетель, с завязанными глазами должен найти все 10 ягод, этот конкурс лучше проводить под эротичную музыку.
> а ещё я обычно сразу в первом застолье,первое право поздравить молодых даю свидетелям
> для этого я их вызываю в зал под аплодисменты и прошу назвать что сегодня за день,они отвечают как правило День свадьбы,после этого я ставлю два стула прошу из встать на них и повернуться попой к залу и выписать под весёлую музыку эту самую фразу,всегда проходит на ура особенно молодые в восторге остаються)))))))))))


Тот же конкурс,только вместо винограда дольки лайма,между грудей соль насыпана, а во рту стопочка текилы и пары две. На счет "выписывания" нужно,что-нибудь туда вставить,чтоб совсем смешно:biggrin:

----------


## Александрия

> И ещё, что касается еды(а также фруктов), никогда не провожу подобное. А если эти самые виноградинки оставят мокрое пятно на одежде? Будет не очень приятно.


Полностью поддерживаю)))Некоторые этот конкурс проводят с шоколадными конфетами. Так вот, однажды я была свидетельницей того, как на кристально белых брюках мужчины после подобного конкурса осталось коричневое пятно. Он, потом , бедненький и замывал его, а потом ходил с мокрыми брюками....со стороны смотрелось, как будто он... Если и проводить то только в тесном кругу со своими хорошими знакомыми:smile:

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Вопросов кучу можно придумать или подсмотреть:smile:

стул, садится гость и быстрые вопросы и ответы...

для Мальчиков:
Муж в семье голова, жена шея, а теща
Что такое пилинг
Самая красивая часть тела у Жанны Фриске
Что означает: трата-та трата-та кошка вышла за кота
Лучший подарок на 8 марта для женщин
Любовь это…
никнем в контакте
Кто убил Кеннеди
чем вы бьете тараканов дома
Сколько длиться медовый месяц
Где раки зимуют
Что будет если намазать руки кремом от ног
Зачем выщипывать брови
Кого последнего выгнали из Дома два
Лучший способ помирится

для Девочек:
Ваш лозунг для свадебного путешествия
Ассоциации на слово пеленки
Что такое инжектор
Самая красивая часть тела у Жанны Фриске
Две головы хорошо, а четыре
Почему судью посылают на мыло
Что нужно сказать когда тебя подрезали на дороге
Почему мужчины не плачут
Какой пункт в брачном договоре должен быть обязательно
Что слону дробина
Почему правда глаза колит
Как звали неизвестного солдата
Сколько букв в слове Бракосочетание
Самый мужской журнал
Почему мужчины соображают на троих

----------


## Алексей Пашин

... но с музыкальными нарезками и типа стендап:smile:

1. Вопрос к жениху – как все начиналось?? (первые мысли, когда понял, что это она?)
- первый день весны… (Миладзе)
- я помню как-то проходил (можно просто мелодию)
- помню тихий летний питерский вечер (я оглянулся посмотреть)

2. Как познакомились? (вопрос к девочкам - как знакомятся с Вами мальчики)
- девушка, а девушка, а как вас зовут (джентльмены удачи)
- девушка, девушка, Вашей маме зять не нужен
- девушка, девушка, если Вы не остановитесь – остановится мое сердце
- девушка, время не подскажите, а телефончик (есть часы, телефон, квартира, а/м)
- девушка, вот мы наконец и встретились…
- молодой человек, а Вы можете проводить красивую девушку до дома

3. Где познакомились молодожены? (вопрос к мальчикам – где Вы обычно знакомитесь)
- у свидетелей на даче (я помню белые обои)
- у свидетелей на работе
- у свидетелей на лыжах
- у свидетелей на свадьбе
- у свидетелей на… (на маленьком плоту)
- или у свидетелей на… - НА ДАННЫЙ МОМЕНТ нет дачи, работы и еще не было свадьбы
- правильный…

4. Что было одето на невесте? (вопрос жениху)
- синенькая юбочка, ленточка в косе
- вечернее платье на высоком каблуке
- служебная форма (ролевые игры - стюардесса, медсестра, полицейский)
- правильный
- ничего…))
- ничего… не помню, помню лишь ослепительный блеск ее глаз, говорит жених

5. Главная тема разговоров в последний месяц перед свадьбой?
- деньги
- дети
- к черту детей, давай про деньги - деньги
- деньги есть, давай про детей - дети
- свадьба, свадьба, свадьба
- отпуск, отпуск, отпуск

6. Ответ невесты на предложение руки и сердца? (давайте представим ситуацию – ПОЦЕЛУЙ НЕВЕСТЫ)
- да, ладно?? – мне надо подумать…
- правильный 
- да, я согласна (куда можно поставить свои вещи)
- нет, я согласна, или…
- я буду, я буду… твоей малышкой (не помню автора)

7. Что объединяет молодоженов? (они вместе выбирали на свадьбу тамаду, торт)
- правильный ответ
- холодильник по ночам
- будильник по утрам
- телевизор по вечерам
- или секс - по ночам, утрам и вечерам (секс, секс как это мило, без перерыва)
- ОТВЕТ ОЧЕВИДЕН!!!
- их объединяет горячий поцелуй, а всех гостей – громкое ГОРЬКО!!!
– три-четыре - ГОРЬКО!!!
8. Я так люблю тебя, как воздух и вода (билан):tongue:

----------


## Лиля Малышка

> Именно так показывала Оксана Ожогина год назад в Москве на первом Форуме Тамады плюс в программе Шоу 25 блондинок


да, точно. А я была участницей.
 Я сказала, что важная часть - ноги. А когда надо было танцевать ногами, я попросила в ассистенты ведущего, Тимура, залезла к нему на шею и у меня были самые длинные танцующие ноги...
 Во всяком случае , с уверенностью могу сказать, что хоть раз, но я* села мужчине на шею*
 И что у меня пусть недолго, но *росли ноги от ушей*.

----------


## KAlinchik

> стул, садится гость и быстрые вопросы и ответы


Леша, я не очень поняла суть... можешь подробней блондинке обьяснить?

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Набери в контакте в поиске видео "горячий стул" и все поймешь Программа ТНТ "убойной ночи"

И кстати - ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ, Я СНОВА НА ФОРУМЕ, ВЫПУСТИЛИ ИЗ БАНА... Всех целую и обнимаю - даже тех кто туда меня отправил)) 
и это на про админа, а про девочек, чьи фотографии взял посмотреть))

----------


## Mazaykina

> Всех целую и обнимаю - даже тех кто туда меня отправил))
> и это на про админа, а про девочек, чьи фотографии взял посмотреть))


Леша и мы тебя рады видеть! Надеюсь, больше инциндента, с "взял посмотреть" (хотя я называю это "взял выставить") не будет.  :Aga:

----------


## Александрия

> Опять Блеф-клуб 
> 
> 
> 
> ... но с музыкальными нарезками и типа стендап
> 
> ...


Леш, а нарезочки где можно найти???? :Oj:

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Игра – "Дудки". - он уже был выложен на форуме, но вот вариант немного подправленный. Из реквизита - три разных дудки))

Громко спрашиваем у гостей:
- Уважаемые гости, а знаете ли вы как познакомились наши жених и невестой? Сейчас я вам расскажу, а помогут мне в этом наши почетные свидетели.

Выходят свидетели, им дудки, свидетельнице одну, а свидетелю две (разного звука). 
Начинаем рассказывать историю (ниже) свидетель должен в басовую дуть каждый раз как услышит имя жениха, а в писклявую когда невесты.

А свидетельница каждый раз когда услышит какую-нибудь цифру и именно столько раз какая цифра прозвучала ...

Жили-были на свете замечательный парень ____________ и очаровательная девушка _______________. Жили они и не знали ничего друг о друге. 

И вот 1 раз повстречал ___________ девушку ____________.
И подумал, какая она красивая и сексуальная. Целых 3 ночи подряд снилась ___________ жениху нашему ___________. 

Во сне он то и дело повторял ___________, ___________, _____________.

Пять ночей _____________ не ел ни первое, ни второе, ни компот…
И на 6 день встал жених в 5.30 утра, ладно в 5 утра… 

и решил найти ___________, во что бы ты не стало. 

Целых 7 дней бродил он по городу и, наконец, нашел свою _______________. 

Обнял ее 2 руками в раз 10 крепче, чем вы дудки сейчас сжимаете. 
И __________ решил никогда с ней больше не расставаться и жениться немедленно. 

Со словами _________, ___________, ___________. ____________ - сделал ей предложение. 

А она в свою очередь ответила согласием, сказав нежно и ласково
да ____________, да ______________, да _______________...

Сегодня свадьба ____________  и очаровательной  _________________ по адресу ____________________ дом ___________


____ числа ____ месяца 2009 года. 

Они вместе 1 раз и на всегда…

----------


## Илька

Есть конкурс называется "Роды" Смысл как и в ручейке (приблизительно) Только здесь последний участник пролезает между ног и в стает первым! Подходит конечно не для каждой компании, но получается весело и задорно!

----------


## jonis

Конкурс "Дикая дудка и веселый бубен"
2 пары участников, две дудочки из детского мира с одной тональностью,главное, что бы пищала и детский бубен.На экране монитора,который видят только учасники конкурса, появляются несколько строчек из песен, мы берем простые "От улыбки", "Антошка" и т.д. Задача участников сыграть на дудке и бубне так, что бы гости узнали
песенку, можно предложить еще добавить движения к исполненинию.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

А можно еще предложит как дружно могут сыграть в оркестре команды жениха и невесты. Берутся обычные детские муз инструменты и любая мелодия, а оценивать будут молодожены, обычно конечно побеждает дружба, главное музычку поинтересней найти.
Хочу сказать всем большое спасибо, 17 проводила первый раз выпускной вечер , сынок младший выпускался (9 класс) все были очень довольны, огромное спасибо, конечно, форуму, я столько всего нашла интересного. Особенно с музыкальной шляпой и брала сказку репка, только вот у внучки слова изменила, вместо "я так просто вам не дам" на " в обиду я себя не дам" с реквизитом. прошло на "ура!"

----------


## luchiklk

Настоящая леди.
(пригласить в центр зала выйти виновницу торжества.)
Вот эта неотразимая красавица.Леди регулярно смотрится в зеркальце.(попросить кого то из гостей быть в роли зеркала.включаем фонограмму(эти глаза напротив)зеркало смотря в глаза юб.танцует с ней.
С лицом все в порядке,займемся гардеробом.Наша юбилярша надевает пушистую кофточкуС ГЛУБОКИМ ДЕКОЛЬТЕ(ГОСТЯ ПРИГЛАСИТЬ НА РОЛЬ КОФТЫ И ЮБКИ)И ЮБОЧКУ С ЗАПАХОМ(ВКЛЮЧАЕМ ПЕСНЮ МЫ ВАМ ЧЕСТНО СКАЗАТЬ ХОТИМ НА ДЕВЧОНОК МЫ БОЛЬШЕ НЕ ГЛЯДИМ)ЗАВЕРШАЕТ АНСАМБЛЬ ОЖЕРЕЛЬЕ.*(К СЛЕД.МУЖЧ.)СМЕЛЕЕ,ОБВИВАЙТЕ ЕЕ ЛЕБЕДИНУЮ ШЕЙКУ.ЕЩЕ НАСТ.ЛЕДИ НЕОБХОДИМА СУМОЧКА.ДЛЯ ВСЯКИХ МЕЛОЧЕЙ.В СУМОЧКЕ ЛЕЖИТ МОБИЛЬНИК.,КОТОРЫЙ СТОИТ НА ВИБРО ЗВОНКЕ.(СЛЕД.МУЖЧ.ПОПРОСИТЬ ПОВИБР.)(ПЕСНЯ О,НАКОНЕЦ НАСТАЛ ТОТ ЧАС,КОГДА Я СНОВА ВИЖУ ВАС)И ВОТ ТЕПЕРЬ  НАША ДАМА ГОТОВА ПОКОРИТЬ,КОГО ЗАХОЧЕТ.(АХ,КАКАЯ ЖЕНЩИНА)flowe

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

> Леш, а нарезочки где можно найти????


И я присоединяюсь, Лешь, нарезочки не подкинешь?:smile: К блеф клубу...

----------


## Светлана Ромашина

Чудо-печка
Стихи на вручение подарка.
Я вопрос решила ловко,
Подарив микроволновку,
Чтоб горячая еда
Без хлопот была всегда.
Ничего не пригорит,
Все само отключится,
Сохранив товарный вид,
А не как получится.
Суп ключом не закипит,
Молоко не убежит,
И скрести, как лапой кошка,
Не придется кашу ложкой.
И слюной, как говорится,
Не успеешь подавиться!
Вот такая чудо-печка
Для родного человечка!

----------


## angel18

Игра "Гусеница" 
Для игры из зала приглашается много участников (возможно, даже все гости). Они встают друг за другом "паровозиком", держа руками за талию игрока перед собой. Потом все садятся на корточки, образовав таким образом большую гусеницу.
По команде или под музыку игроки должны показать, как ryсеница просыпается, как делает зарядку, как ест и как танцует. Список заданий ожно продолжить.


Игра "Посидим на дорожку"


*Реквизит:* стулья, на один меньше, чем участвующих, плотный шарф.
'Стулья расставляют в круг спинками в середину. Из зала приглашат конкурсантов, на один больше, чем количество стульев. Одного из частников выбирают водящим и завязывают ему глаза. Все остальые садятся на стулья.
Водящий должен под музыку идти по круry вокруг стульев с участник и(ведущий должен подсказывать ему правильный путь). Когда музыка останавливается - он садится на колени ближайшему конкурсанту и должен без помощи рук угадать, у кого на коленях он находится. Если угадал правильно, то эти два участника меняются местами, и новый водящий обходит стулья с завязанными глазами.

----------


## juliana

очень интересно и не обычно...на свадьбах в нашем городе такое еще не видела(это про горячий стул)

----------


## juliana

> Фестивальная
> Участники делятся на 3 сектора. 
> Первый сектор – гости с Украины, второй – из Франция, третий – из Япония.
> Они хотят нас поздравить и исполнить песню «Жили у бабуси…» украинцы – заменяя все гласные на «О», французы – на «Ю», японцы – «Я».. сначала поет каждая делегация, потом хором.


заранее можно приготовить тексты песен с измененными уже буквами...а то вдруг кто гласные не знает))) можно и на детский праздник использовать :Ok:

----------


## juliana

проводиться после рассаживания гостей...ведущий зачтывает и когда нужно вставить имя , подходит к гостям они сами в микрофон говорят своё имя.к сожалению не проводила, но на мой взгляд интерессная идея
Знакомство гостей
Сегодня всех больше будет петь ____.
Всех больше будет танцевать ____.
Всех громче будет кричать «Горько!» ____.
Всех больше будет пить ____.
Сегодня ____ подарит ____сто рублей.
____ подарит с радости ____ свой телевизор.
А ____ подарит ____ себя.
Сейчас ____ всем будет давать взаймы денег. Без отдачи.
Самый(ая) красивый(ая) сегодня ____.
Самый(ая) стеснительная(ая) сегодня ____.
Самый(ая) голодная(ая) на свадьбе ____.
После свадьбы сам(а) пешком уйдёт ____.
Hа машине уедет ____.
А ____ и ____ с трудом уведут ____.
Через час ____ скажет, что он(а) крутой(ая).
Через полтора часа ____ скажет, что он(а) чихал(а) на всех.
Через два часа ____ уже ничего не скажет.
В 22 часа уснёт ____.
В 23 часа уснёт ____.
В 23 часа 30 минут ____ уже проснётся.
Завтра поправите своё здоровье, всех приглашает к себе ____.
С ящиком пива придёт завтра ____.
Сушёную рыбу берётся принести ____.
А ____ и ____ с 5 утра будут варить уху.
За здоровье все пьёт ____.
За здоровье молодых и всех уже семь раз выпил ____.

----------


## maknata

*juliana*, Ой, не хочется ворчать, брюзжать, но уважаемая... Этому знакомству уже стооооолько лет! Его уже и перделывали много раз. Ну да ладно, не спорю, для тех, кто этого не знал вещь довольно интересная. Только позвольте Вам предложить свою подводку.
" Ну что ж, пришло время познакомиться. Меня зовут____, мне выпала ..:(бла-бла). Ну а вас, гостей так много, что боюсь я с первого раза не запомню. И чтобы в дальнейшем я не путалась, и не называла "Молодой человек", "юная леди" и так далее, позвольте мне записать ваши имена. Ну вот, я вижу симпатичного парня, который явно сегодня будет у меня помощником. Как вас зовут? (и так далее, пока не наберёте нужное количество имён, главное запомнить где и кто сидит. И не надо подходить ко всем подряд. Только выборочно! Особенно будьте осторожны с "подарит себя", старайтесь выбрать семейную пару!) Ну вот мы и познакомились. Друзья! Я думаю что уже могу вас так теперь назвать (бла-бла). Я поемногу осваиваю гадание по именам. Увлекательная штука! Конечно, я ещё не волшебник, я только учусь, но вот ближайшее будущее, что произойдёт в ближайшие сутки я вам могу рассказать. (и дальше зачитываем текст, но не просто зачитываем, а обыгрываем, держим паузу перед тем как назвать имя, подходим к тем людям, которых сейчас назовёте, немного коментируем). :Aga:

----------


## Fomkina

А у меня к гороскопу такая подводка была :
 когда проводила это,то обычно обращалась к молодоженам.спрашивала,счастливы ли они сейчас?(всегда ответ"да").А вот от счастья за свою семью,не забыли ли вы о том,как зовут ваших гостей?(овет "Нет")Но как говорят в народе доверяй,но проверяй.Вам предстоит сейчас назвать имена гостей,находящихся в этом зале(невеста -женские миена,жених-мужские).Молодожены начинают называть имена,а я со словами:а что б мне зпаомнить,я себе черкану на листочек.Назвали,записала,а затем говорю,а сейчас,дорогие гости,все чьи имена будут звучать,поднимаете руку и машите молодым и гостям,чтобы все знали,кто еасть кто.И так,внимание,вашему вниманию предлагается гороскоп ,составленный семьей Ф.молодых.Озвучиваю.всегда проходило отлично.

----------


## Аверина

Мы делали немного по другому. Раздавали гостям все те же детские инструменты- предлагая сделать шумовой оркестр. Под живое исполнение песни " Свадьба" - гости подпевают, гремят, дудят.... Получается смешно. Некоторые до такой степени в "образ" входят, что потом свои погремушки и дудки возвращать не хотят и требуют исполнения " на бис". :Blink:

----------


## Светлана Ромашина

Мам, я всё

Игроки выстраиваются возле стульев, на которых лежат шарики. Игроки не знают, что шарики наполнены водой. По команде ведущего игроки садятся на стул и пытаются лопнуть шарик. Когда шарик лопнут, игрок должен сказать:"Мам,я все!". 

Даже не нужно объявлять победителя!))

----------


## Уралочка

> Мам, я всё
> 
> Игроки выстраиваются возле стульев, на которых лежат шарики. Игроки не знают, что шарики наполнены водой. По команде ведущего игроки садятся на стул и пытаются лопнуть шарик. Когда шарик лопнут, игрок должен сказать:"Мам,я все!". 
> 
> Даже не нужно объявлять победителя!))


Вы это проводите?!  :Blink: Какой кошмар. :Nono:  А если бы Вы были на месте победителя в нарядном костюме или платье?! Не думаю,что мокрой понравилось ходить.Не эстетично даже. Что за бред :Nono:  Не всё можно и нужно проводить,что предлагается в инете!

----------


## Дергилева Лена

> Мам, я всё
> 
> Игроки выстраиваются возле стульев, на которых лежат шарики. Игроки не знают, что шарики наполнены водой. По команде ведущего игроки садятся на стул и пытаются лопнуть шарик. Когда шарик лопнут, игрок должен сказать:"Мам,я все!".
> 
> Даже не нужно объявлять победителя!))


ЭТО КОНЕЧНО УЖАС, но этим летом конкурс был бы на УРА. :Taunt:

----------


## Светлана Ромашина

Участники конкурса становятся в одну линию. При слове ведущего "суша" все прыгают вперед, при слове "вода" - назад. Конкурс проводится в быстром темпе. Ведущий имеет право вместо слова "вода" произносить другие слова, например: море, река, залив, океан; вместо слова "суша" - берег, земля, остров. Прыгающие невпопад выбывают, победителем становится последний игрок - самый внимательный.
==
*конкурс "У последней черты"*
На полу отмечается черта. На расстоянии 40-50 см от нее ставится спичечный коробок. Игроки по очереди подходят к линии. Задача каждого - встать за линию одной ногой, а другой, вытянув вперед, перевернуть коробок. Если не удержал равновесие или упал - выходит из игры. Коробок после каждого этапа отодвигается все дальше и дальше. Побеждает игрок, оказавшийся последним.

----------


## shoymama

> Мам, я всё
> 
> Игроки выстраиваются возле стульев, на которых лежат шарики. Игроки не знают, что шарики наполнены водой. По команде ведущего игроки садятся на стул и пытаются лопнуть шарик. Когда шарик лопнут, игрок должен сказать:"Мам,я все!".


 

Вас еще не били? Непременно поколотят!!! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Juliya Star

*Светлана Ромашина*, да уж,извиняюсь за резкость, если б я попала на такую игру я б тамаде так бы врезала, чтоб она потом сказала..."Лююди  я усе...." даже бы шарик не понадобился.
*Дергилева Лена*,  Лена я понимаю если этот конкурс на пляже в купальниках проводить. Но  я представляю как тяжело такой шарик попой лопнуть. :No2:

----------


## Дергилева Лена

> Но я представляю как


Юля, я с вами согласна на все 100%  :Yes4:  Я же посмеялась... Просто лето было такое замечательное, что окунуться хотелось частенько, но конечно не таким способом. А мне вот интересно, как людям в голову такие конкурсы приходят. Вот еще один такого типа где-то читала ...
Трое мужчин. Им дают маленькие бытлки из под лимонада, воронку, стакан с водой. Бутылку наполовину засунуть в штану, и через воронку налить туда воду. Но !!!!! на дне бутылки делаются дырочки .....
ОСЕЖАЕТ.  (в темку про то, что не надо проводить, вместе с шарами) :Nono:

----------


## Svisha

> Мам, я всё
> 
> Игроки выстраиваются возле стульев, на которых лежат шарики. Игроки не знают, что шарики наполнены водой. По команде ведущего игроки садятся на стул и пытаются лопнуть шарик. Когда шарик лопнут, игрок должен сказать:"Мам,я все!". 
> 
> Даже не нужно объявлять победителя!))


Жестко очень. Представляю гостей в нарядах, которые потом полвечера мокрые будут. Этот конкурс надо в тему, конкурсы, которые не следует проводить.

----------


## ШанСоныч

Привет ВСЕМ без исключения! :Grin:  Давненько я здесь не отмечался! Сам очень не люблю таскать по мероприятиям огромные сумки с реквизитом, поэтому с удовольствием переодически читаю эту тему! :Ok:  

Возможно, этот конкурс уже был описан на форуме, но я осмелюсь предложить его Вам!

Провожу его на любом мероприятии, где есть виновник торжества, предлагая отправить ЕГО (юбиляра) или ИХ (жениха и невесту) в путешествие по разным странам на поезде. Собираю две команды, чтобы получилось два паровозика. Звучит музыка и поровозики отправляются в страну, соответствующую музыкальному произведению. Пока звучит музыка, игроки определяют ту страну в которую они прибыли. Дальше - больше! Я прошу игроков каждой из команд массово изобразить символ той страны, в которую они прибыли! После просмотра скульптур и пантомимы команд, отправляемся в следующую страну! Я, обычно, делаю 3-4 страны заканчивая Россией (этого вполне хватает!) Уверяю Вас - фантазии участников нет предела!!! :Yahoo:   Уж, каких перлов я только не насмотрелся!!! :Grin: 

Попробуйте! Понравится не только гостям, но и вам самим! Удачи!!!

----------

Елена33в (29.04.2018)

----------


## ilarionova

> Звучит музыка и поровозики отправляются в страну, соответствующую музыкальному произведению. Пока звучит музыка, игроки определяют ту страну в которую они прибыли. Дальше - больше! Я прошу игроков каждой из команд массово изобразить символ той страны, в которую они прибыли!


Да да этот конкурс всегда интересно проходит. Это возможность собрать всех гостей на танцполе. Я его называю " Семейный состав". 
Подав гудок отправляемся по странам и при этом меняется не только музыка, но и руки лежат на разных частях тела.... сначало на плечи соседу затем на талию и т.д.

----------


## Курица

> Провожу его на любом мероприятии, где есть виновник торжества, предлагая отправить ЕГО (юбиляра) или ИХ (жениха и невесту) в путешествие по разным странам на поезде.


И-небольшой прикол :Smile3: 
Можно отправить  эти поезда вначале...вокруг Света...
Заранее разузнать, кого из гостей зовут Светланой, и громко, с грузинским акцентом, сказать:
"Едем *вокруг Свэта*! *СвЭта*, вихади в центар!!!" :Grin:

----------


## shoymama

Мне понравилась идея объединить "паровозики" и "скульптуры". 
[img]http://s19.******info/88a32077843240eff48a917470dbf569.gif[/img]
Надо попробовать. Спасибо за идею.

----------


## светик семицветик

я согласная что такой конкурс просто ужас , но  я провожу немного  в лругом варианте -  использую детские горшки до которых нужно добежать , сесть , можно почитать газетку и крикнуть мама я все. Вот это безопасно  и интересно .

----------


## optimistka17

> я согласная что такой конкурс просто ужас , но  я провожу немного  в лругом варианте - * использую детские горшки до которых нужно добежать , сесть , можно почитать газетку и крикнуть мама я все*. Вот это безопасно  и интересно .


Вот объясни мне , пожалуйста, чем же интересен такой конкурс, который выставляет участников на посмешище. Ассоциации человека, садящегося на горшок, извини, но всем понятны.
Горшки, памперсы, полуголые мужики в женской одежде , на мой взгляд должны уйти из наших праздников далеко-далеко. Так уйти, чтоб не было возврата
А иначе любой здравомыслящий человек, глядя на это безобразие скажет,-
* всё это было бы смешно, когда бы не было так грустно!
*

----------


## bpoul

Мне нравится конкурс без реквизита "Окорочок"

Играют от 5 до 15 человек. Даются команды, играющие должны выполнять команды ведущего, показывая определенные движения. Ошибаться можно всегда, кроме команды "Окорочок". Тот, кто последний выполнил команду "Окорочок" - выбывает (у нас обычно становится членом жюри и помогает искать следующего выбывшего).
*Команды и движения:*
Официант справа - отводим правую руку в сторону, как учтивый официант, ладошкой вверх
Официант слева - то же, что и справа, только левой рукой ))))
Встречаем гостей - с улыбкой радушно разводим руки в стороны и делаем легкий шаг вперед
Моем стол - изображаем мытье стола
Хот-дог- хватаем голову двумя руками, типа сосиска между булочек, и склоняем голову чуть набок
Желе - руки вверх, танцевальные круговые движения тазом...
Окорочок - руки в стороны, в локтях полусогнуты, типа крылышки курочки, одну ногу приподнимаем, прижимая ее стопу к внутренней части другой ноги. 

Команды можно объединять, например, очень смешно смотрится, когда Встречаем гостей и Желе одновременно, или Хот-дог  Желе одновременно. Хорошо, если во время конкурса звучит динамичная музыка

----------

Елена33в (29.04.2018)

----------


## bpoul

А ещё обожаю конкурс без реквизита, я его называю Испорченный телевизор. Конкурс с бородой, описан в разных местах в инете, может даже в этой теме, но, как оказалось, некоторые мои знакомые ведущие его узнали от меня )))
В общем, вызываю 5-6 человек. Все выходят за пределы помещения, где находятся зрители. Зрителям показываю небольшую инсценировку какого-либо хорошего стишка или нечто подобного. Как правило используем стандартное: 
У отца было три сына,
Старший умный был детина,
Средний сын и так и сяк,
Младший вовсе был дурак.

Естественно, слова зрителям проговариваю во время показа, чтобы они четко знали текст.

Затем приглашаю первого участника и показываю ему уже без слов. Он должен все внимательно посмотреть. запомнить с первого раза и показать все следующему участнику. И т.д. Финальный участник показывает увиденное зрителям. При этом каждому участнику пудрим мозги вопросами типа: а какие передачи (фильмы) любите смотреть, а как часто... ну и т.д. и т.п. 

После того, как все показали, от последнего начинаем уточнять у участников, о чем была история, как они ее поняли. 

Уже со второго участника начинаются дикие искажения в показе истории, публика начинает содрогаться от смеха, а к последнему участнику некторых уже приходится вытаскивать из-под стола, поскольку реально смешно

----------

Елена33в (29.04.2018)

----------


## bpoul

> Мам, я всё
> 
> Игроки выстраиваются возле стульев, на которых лежат шарики. Игроки не знают, что шарики наполнены водой. По команде ведущего игроки садятся на стул и пытаются лопнуть шарик. Когда шарик лопнут, игрок должен сказать:"Мам,я все!". 
> 
> Даже не нужно объявлять победителя!))


Мне нравится! Идеальный конкурс для молодежной компании! Уверен, что его с огромнейшим успехом можно использовать либо в летнем лагере (когда программа проводится где-нибудь у костра), либо на каких-нибудь молодежных сборах, слетах и т.д. и т.п. Особенно интересно приглашать для участия в нем парней - любимчиков публики )))

----------


## Славина

> Мне нравится! Идеальный конкурс для молодежной компании!


О, *Павел*, если вы любитель таких конкурсов, где над людьми можно так *прикольнуться*, позвольте тогда предложить вам ещё один.
Заранее выводим одного человека из помещения, в центре зала ставим стул и говорим всем, что это *унитаз*  :Vah:  и что сейчас Ваня зайдет и покажет нам, как он ведёт себя, когда садится на него. Затем участнику, который ожидает за пределами говорим, что сейчас он, когда войдет в зал, покажет всем, как он ездит на машине. И вот когда Ваня заходит и садится на стул и под *крейзи фрог* начинает показывать, как он ездит на машине, ничего не подозревая, что он сидит, на самом деле на *унитазе*  :Vah:  и начинается самое смешное. Если вам такое подойдет, буду рада. Хотя я в работе такое не использую. Удачи!

----------


## Svisha

> И-небольшой прикол
> Можно отправить  эти поезда вначале...вокруг Света...
> Заранее разузнать, кого из гостей зовут Светланой, и громко, с грузинским акцентом, сказать:
> "Едем *вокруг Свэта*! *СвЭта*, вихади в центар!!!"


 Я обязательно использую Ваш прикол вокруг Света. Спасибо.

----------


## bpoul

> О, *Павел*, если вы любитель таких конкурсов, где над людьми можно так *прикольнуться*, позвольте тогда предложить вам ещё один.
> Заранее выводим одного человека из помещения, в центре зала ставим стул и говорим всем, что это *унитаз*  и что сейчас Ваня зайдет и покажет нам, как он ведёт себя, когда садится на него. Затем участнику, который ожидает за пределами говорим, что сейчас он, когда войдет в зал, покажет всем, как он ездит на машине. И вот когда Ваня заходит и садится на стул и под *крейзи фрог* начинает показывать, как он ездит на машине, ничего не подозревая, что он сидит, на самом деле на *унитазе*  и начинается самое смешное. Если вам такое подойдет, буду рада. Хотя я в работе такое не использую. Удачи!


Спасибо, Ирина! Я знаю этот конкурс, правда тоже никогда не использовал )))) Есть более безобидный вариант - стул - не унитаз, а трехколесный велосипед.

----------


## bpoul

Еще вспомнил конкурс-розыгрыш.
На сцену приглашаются трое участников. Им дается по пакету мандарин. И сообщается, что по сигналу все трое на скорость должны съесть эти мандарины. Естественно, что победитель получит суперприз! ))) Но есть мандарины надо с завязанными глазами, не видя соперников. Объекту розыгрыша глаза завязываем последнему, чтобы он был уверен, что двум другим глаза тоже завязали. Как только дан старт игре, двое подставных участников очень тихонечко встают и уходят. А вы делаете комментарии, как будто участвуют все трое, но вот он (естественно единственный участник данной игры) вырывается вперед, он подогревается ведщим, начинает жевать мандарины все быстрее, вместе со шкурками.... В итоге, когда все съедено, повязка с глаз снимается, а ведущий следит, не стоит ли ему поскорее убегать ))) В качестве приза он может получить оставшиеся целыми и невредимыми два пакета мандарин )))

Хоть конкурс и не совсем без реквизита, но в продолжение темы стула ))))

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> он подогревается ведщим, начинает жевать мандарины все быстрее, вместе со шкурками....


Кошмар какой....  :Blink:

----------


## bpoul

> Кошмар какой....


Кошмар - это когда одевают мужчин в женские чепчики, цыганские юбки и заставляют их танцевать канкан. Или одевают, как младенца и заставляют пить из бутылочки с соской. Я бы, даже, сказал, что это извращение, а не кошмар!!!
А про шкурки  я немного утрировал, но в своей практике помню парня, который именно так и начал кушать мандаринки. Стоит заметить, что для подобного конкурса годится человек который умеет посмеяться и не боится, чтобы другие посмеялись с него. Еще пользуюсь принципом - чего не желаешь себе, не желай другим. Поэтому с людьми провожу только такие конкурсы, в которых смог бы поучаствовать сам или уже участвовал.

----------


## bpoul

Кстати, буквально сегодня моя парикмахер рассказала мне, как на свадьбе, где она была свидетельницей, ведущая одела ее в костюм лисы, вручила в руки детскую гитару, и под какую-то песню заставила перед свидетелем танцевать. При этом сама ведущая вела себя нагло и грубо.
Девушку до сих пор мучают кошмары после такого конкурса.  :Yes4:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Еще пользуюсь принципом - чего не желаешь себе, не желай другим.


Замечательный принцип! Очень бы мне не хотелось давиться мандаринами.  :Grin:  Насчёт канкана согласна тоже.  :Yahoo:  А ещё сосок с памперсами.

----------


## Рида

А у нас в местном магазине реквизита эти груди с сосками, передник с -простите-мужским органом пользуются у ведущих популярностью!!! Мы раза три были на свадьбе, где муж танцевал кан-кан.Я тогда еще не вела, но не понимала- что за восторг у гостей по поводу тупого переодевания мужчин в эти наряды.Я понимаю, если на них какая -то смысловая , идейная нагрузка падает.а так просто вывести толпу полуодето-раздетых мужиков   и заставить их махать неуклюже руками и ногами...да что говорить, по этому поводу уже тысячи постов тут. 
А вот с мандаринами я бы провела конкурс в молодежной компании, думаю,было бы весело!!!

----------


## annushka

взято из журнала "Чем развлечь гостей?"Игра со стульями. 
( 5 человек. Услышав свое слово , оббегают стул. На фразу «ЭТО БЫЛО ЧУДЕСНО!» , все одновременно встают и оббегают каждый свой стул». 
КАПИТАН, ДНЕВНИК, НОЧЬ, ДАМА, КОРАБЛЬ. 
Атлантика…чудесное время года. Морские просторы пресекает огромный океанский лайнер. КОРАБЛЬ носит  название «Феличита». Глухая НОЧЬ….все пассажиры спят… в каюте первого класса бодрствует симпатичная ДАМА. Ей не спится. Она что-то пишет в тетради. Это ее ДНЕВНИК…заглянем? Рука ДАМЫ выводит:»Понедельник…круиз! Наш КОРАБЛЬ нес меня навстречу приключениям. ЭТО БЫЛО ЧУДЕСНО! Вторник…дорогой ДНЕВНИК! Сегодня я, как благовоспитанная ДАМА, обедала за одним столом с КАПИТАНОМ нашего КОРАБЛЯ. он учтив и образован, а какие манеры! ЭТО БЫЛО ЧУДЕСНО! Среда…сегодня я провела вместе с КАПИТАНОМ два часа на капитанском мостике. он сделал мне недвусмысленное предложение. Я пишу НОЧЬЮ и , если бы не темнота. Я бы, как воспитанная ДАМА, покраснела…но все равно ЭТО БЫЛО ЧУДЕСНО! Четверг…КАПИТАН говорит, что, если не приму его предложение, он утопит весь КОРАБЛЬ со всеми четырьмястами пассажирами! Какие сильные чувства. Оказывается, я могу вызвать! И ЭТО БЫЛО ЧУДЕСНО! Пятница…дорогой ДНИВНИК! Я счастлива! Сегодня НОЧЬЮ я спасла четыреста жизней! И ЭТО БЫЛО ЧУДЕСНО! 
    Какой бы эта дама ни была, она сумела подарить свою любовь! И за прекраснейшее чувство прошу поднять я ваши чаши вновь!

----------

Елена33в (29.04.2018)

----------


## annushka

может быть кому и пригодиться.НАСТОЯЩИЙ МУЖЧИНА. 
( одеколон, галстук. Часы, Ружье. Автомобиль- девушки). Кто-то сомневается, что наш юбиляр настоящий мужчина? Сейчас я вам это докажу! С чего начинается настоящий мужчина? Настоящему мужчине просто необходимо благоухать! ( к девушке- подойдите сюда. Вы будите одеколоном) .давайте создадим ореол аромата вокруг нашего мужчины… неплохо было бы мужчине в данной ситуации иметь стильный галстук( К девушке) побудьте галстуком, повисните на шее… портрет хорош. Но не хватает золотых часов на руке! Часы «ролекс» на выход! Что еще необходимо настоящему мужчине? Ружье! Оно будет висеть за спиной. ( к девушке) ПРОШУ! И в завершение портрета настоящему мужчине необходим автомобиль! Иномарка! Встаньте рядом, пусть он на вас по-хозяйски обопрется! А теперь посмотрите… вот вам доказательство, что перед вами настоящий мужчина! Вокруг него вьется столько прекрасных дам: одна не отпускает его руки( часы) , другая околдовывает своими чарами( одеколон), а остальные просто висят на нем! Это ли не доказательство того, что наш юбиляр- настоящий мужчина? 

ИСТИННАЯ ЛЕДИ. 
( мобильник. Кофточка, юбочка, ожерелье, сумочка- мужчины). 
Дорогие гости! Я бы хотела доказать. Что наша юбилярша- настоящая леди! Я прошу вас выйти сюда. Чтобы быть неотразимой она надевает любимую кофточку с глубоким декольте, юбочку с запахом… завершает ансамбль ожерелье! Смелее обвивайте ее лебединую шейку. Еще настоящей леди просто необходима сумочка для всяких мелочей, и конечно же мобильник, который , к вашему сведению , стоит на виброзвонке.( к мужчине) изобразите! И вот теперь наша дама готова покорить кого захочет! А для чего? Ведь почти все мужчины уже возле нее! Посмотрите: один нежно держит ее за руку( СУМОЧКА) , другие нежно обнимают ее стан ( кофточка и юбочка) , а третий просто не может оторваться от изумительной  шейки ( ожерелье) всех их давно бьет и колотит мобильник, повибрируйте от одного лишь неотразимого вида настоящей леди!

----------


## annushka

. Хор для молодых(для юбиляра-женщины)- сердце красавицы- первое слово заменяете движением, остальные поете, далее по очереди заменять все слова. 
Сердце-правую руку положить на сердце, 
Красавицы-описываем руками фигуру
Склонно-поклон
К измене- руками показываем рожки
И к перемене-правой рукой «звоним в колокольчик» 
Как ветер-дуют 
В мае-выполняем «фонарики» руками
Участвуют только мужчины.(главное правильно объяснить )проходит всегда очень весело уже в разогретой компании.

----------

Елена33в (29.04.2018)

----------


## Татьяна30

На юбилей, на свадьбу- гости могут заполнить облака пожеланий на разные буквы словами комплиментами

----------


## echeva

> Звучит музыка и поровозики отправляются в страну, соответствующую музыкальному произведению. Пока звучит музыка, игроки определяют ту страну в которую они прибыли. Дальше - больше! Я прошу игроков каждой из команд массово изобразить символ той страны, в которую они прибыли!


Спасибо! Замечательная идейка старого конкурса паровозиков!

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

Провожу такие конкурсы на свадьбах и юбилеях.

Конкурсы Застольные
1.	Знаем ли мы молодоженов хорошо, как нам кажется? (карточки, маркер)
Примерные вопросы:
1.Любимые сладости невесты?
2.Любимый напиток жениха?
3. До которого часа любит поспать невеста?
4. Какая оценка по физкультуре в аттестате зрелости у жениха?
5. Какая оценка по литературе в аттестате у невесты?
6. Где, на каком предприятии, прошел первый трудовой день жениха?
2.	Ракета (Шляпы)
Глядя на виновников сегодняшнего торжества, можно сказать, что они, как звезды, одновременно близки и далеки для нас.
    Чтоб добраться до звезд этих далеких
    Необходимо совершить полет,
    И каждому застолью по ракете скорой
    Я предлагаю получить вперед.
/(Ведущий выдает два макета ракеты.) /
Итак, внимание, правила полета: по сигналу ведущего первый участник,
выглядывает в иллюминатор, громко произносит: "Поздравляем!" и передает
ракету своему соседу. Второй, выглядывая, говорит: "новобрачных!",
третий: "Поздравляем!" и т.д., пока ракета не обойдет каждого гостя за
своей половиной стола. Посмотрим, чья ракета быстрее долетит до молодых.

      В полет отправляемся дружно все вместе.
      5, 4, 3, 2, 1... пуск!
/(Игра "Полет ракеты". Подведение итогов.)/ (на фоне песни: «Земля в иллюминаторе»)

3.	Конкурс: Кто кого перепоет? 
Предлагаем вам вспомнить и спеть нам хотя бы по куплетику, по нескольким строчкам песни про Любовь, о любви, словом все те, где встречаются эти слова! 
ИЛИ ЗАМЕНИТЬ приевшийся всем конкурс-перепевку на следующее:
Двум командам (Двум застольям) задание вспомнить песенки. 
Например, одной команде -веселую, другой - наоборот, грустную. По куплетику, всю песню не надо!!!! И поехали дальше....
женскую- мужскую
детскую - взрослую
дневную - ночную
страстную -пассивную
морскую-пехотную
блатную-хороводную

4.Волна.
Предлагаем все предварительно налить свои бокалы. 
Цель: Кто быстрее выпьет «волной». Первый участник встает, выпивает, присаживается. передает эстафету второму по застолью. Тот также встает, выпивает, присаживается, ит.д. ПО ОЧЕРЕДИ.

Победителю: аплодисменты всего зала и воздушный поцелуй от звезд торжества!

----------

Елена33в (29.04.2018)

----------


## Окрыленная

> 2.	Ракета (Шляпы)
> Глядя на виновников сегодняшнего торжества, можно сказать, что они, как звезды, одновременно близки и далеки для нас.
>     Чтоб добраться до звезд этих далеких
>     Необходимо совершить полет,
>     И каждому застолью по ракете скорой
>     Я предлагаю получить вперед.
> /(Ведущий выдает два макета ракеты.) /
> Итак, внимание, правила полета: по сигналу ведущего первый участник,
> выглядывает в иллюминатор, громко произносит: "Поздравляем!" и передает
> ...


 свеженько.. ново.. я только за такие легкие и живые конкурсы...

----------

Ольга Николаевна А (01.05.2022)

----------


## Окрыленная

мои фишки.. это музыкальные конкурсы.. аналоги старомодных шляпов :Taunt: .. вот такой вариантик.
А сейчас мы узнаем, кто  что подарит на самом деле.( заранее делается музыкальная нарезка из песен, в которых присутствует подарок, желание. Например, 
1.« Я назову планету именем твоим!» - С. Ротару 
2. ! Я подарю тебе полмира!» - Непара 
3. « Мани-мани!» 
4. « Я куплю тебе дом!» - Лесоповал 
5. « Черный бумер!»- Серега 
6. « Увезу тебя я в тундру» 
7. « Ты скажи, ты скажи, че те надо!» - Балаган 
8. « Я буду руки целовать!» - Н. Басков 
9 « Всё для тебя: рассветы и туманы» - Стас Михайлов!» 
10. « Хочешь я тебе спою!» - Корни

----------

Ольга Николаевна А (01.05.2022)

----------


## dj-dj

Я сайт в простеньком конструкторе сделал и вроде нормально...вот, чем бы интересным пополнить, помогите советом, плиз - http://www.inet76.ru

----------


## РЁВА

ШКОЛА ТАНЦЕВ
приглашаем всех на танцпол

- Не умеешь, будем учить. 
 -Итак, берем белье (сжимаем кулачки) и стираем, сначала с правой стороны, потом с левой. (Показываю движение "стираем")
-Затем белье полощем. (кулачки разжимаем, показываем руками, ладошками, как полощем) Слева-справа.
Потом белье выжимаем (показываем как белье выжимаем)Слева-справа.
-И вешаем белье на веревку.(показываем, как вешаем на веревку, можно прищепки нацепить).
- А потом гладить.Утюжок в левой руке, влево два раза,утюжок в правой руке в правой два раза,одновременно добавляем шаги влево и вправо
- и складываем.(движении похожи ,как в танце  Макарена)
-А теперь все эти движения и под музыку!

----------


## Дергилева Лена

> сайт в простеньком конструкторе сделал


Александр, я что-то на поняла с какой целью сайт??? Просто в помощь всем у кого скоро праздник? или ваша реклама? наверное первое. благое дело. мне понравилось. я пожалуй, добавила бы в свадьбе обряды и обычаи. может есть, я не увидела.

----------


## Ksushechka

Привет всем!  Провожу на мероприятиях так называеый "Танец головы". В зависимости от темы делаю разную подводку. Может конкурс уже был на форуме описан и подан под другим соусом, но в данном разделе его не увидела. Вызываю мужчин (от 5 человек и больше) к-рые любят танцевать и к-рые не прочь посоревноваться друг с другом в своём мастерстве. Далее включаем муз фрагент зажигательного танца (рок-н-ролл или лезгинка ит.п). Танцуют минуту-две, затем муз останавливается и говорю, что молодцы, бла-бла-бла, но случилось непредвиденное, у нас прилипли к полу ноги (отказали ноги, не дай бог, конечно). Ноги на месте, но все остальные части тела могут отрываться по полной. Включается следующий муз фрагмент типа Макарена, Арам зам - зам. танцуют. снова - стоп! Недвижимо тело. Танцуют только руки и голова...... Снова стоп. Недвижимы ноги, тело, руки, но голва остаётся абсолютно свободной: глаза, губы, брови, шея, уши, язык - всё может активно совершать танцевальные движения.... Дорогие дамы, для вас мужчины танцуют ТАНЕЦ ГОЛОВЫ!!!! (Под музыку из мультфильма "Мадагаскар" мужчины выделывают такие мимические па! Опреатору - раздолье, шквал аплодисментов от дам гарантирован).

----------

Ольга Николаевна А (01.05.2022)

----------


## viki

> Привет всем!  Провожу на мероприятиях так называеый "Танец головы".


Этот конкурс на форуме уже выставлялся неоднократно под названием "Ленивые танцоры". :Smile3: Многие его проводят в разных интерпритациях ( стоя,сидя и даже лежа...на стульях конечно).А для головы лучше всего  подходит нарезка из песни  Пугачевой - "Голова"....там даже слова соответствующие "голова моя безрукая,безногая и т.д"....если нужно могу поделиться.

----------


## Ksushechka

> если нужно могу поделиться.


Конечно, нужно! Поделись, пожалуйста!

----------


## viki

> Конечно, нужно! Поделись, пожалуйста!


танец головы http://files.mail.ru/CBEWBG

----------


## Окрыленная

А как вы используете такой реквизит как газета? считаете ли вы ее помощникомили это совсем неприемлимое приспособление? Только прошу, без конкурса - Танцы на газете!!!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

хорошо проходит конкурс Галатея (проводила пару раз в сильно повторных компашках)
Выдается каждому мужчине по газете, и каждому за 1 минуту нужно создать свою Галатею (что-то похожее на женщину).... Можно отрывать по кусочку, можно смастерить, все что душе угодно.....

----------


## norrator

> А как вы используете такой реквизит как газета? считаете ли вы ее помощникомили это совсем неприемлимое приспособлен


Считаю газету универсальным реквизитом,весёлых игр с использованием периодики много."Пигмалионы"(идеальная женщина) или в том же ключе "Ре брэндинг" весьма увлекательные и весёлые игры.
ПыСы. вспомнил бородатый анекдот про газетные заголовки и фривольную картину в Эрмитаже,думаю в этом ключе тож можн покреативить :Grin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> вспомнил бородатый анекдот про газетные заголовки и фривольную картину в Эрмитаже,думаю в этом ключе тож можн покреативит


Олег, расскажи:)

----------


## bulya

Вызываются мужчины, раздается каждому из них газета. Одной рукой необходимо быстро собрать газету в кулак (на вытянутой руке).Проходит хорошо.

----------


## Окрыленная

[QUOTE=norrator;3999862]Считаю газету универсальным реквизитом,весёлых игр с использованием периодики много."Пигмалионы"(идеальная женщина) или в том же ключе "Ре брэндинг" весьма увлекательные и весёлые игры.
ПыСы. вспомнил бородатый анекдот про газетные заголовки и фривольную картину в Эрмитаже,думаю в этом ключе тож можн покреативить:
Тоже бы хотелось узнать .. :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: Я всё чаще стала  задумываться, как все простое может стать великим!!а почему бы не обыграть объявления о знакомстве на свадьбе для неземужних дивчин, или не поиграть в продавцов и покупателей? пусть продавцы продают с помощью мимики и жестов свой товар, написанный на карточках, а товар ищет. покупатель.. у которого.. тоже на карточке.. купить.. например.. спиртзавод..

----------


## norrator

Алинчик привет!Ну анекдот оч оч старый,услышал в Олимпийскам 1980 году.По типу а Ленин то где?Ленин?А Ленин в Париже!
....экскурсия по Эрмитажу, инострацы,увидев и аболдев от картины изображающей в крайне натуралистичной форме момент,пардон соития муж и жен,спросили экскурсовода "А как название шедевра?"получили ответ,что мол завтра читайте перидовицы газет,там то его и опубликуют.Тот кто рассказывает даёт слушателям газеты(желательно полит и культурного толка,можно и оппозиционные)и те сами выбирают из заголовков))))
Пример,взял первую что под рукой"Российская газета" вот заголовки"Труд по приговору" "Премьер проверил как строят дома" "Зачет для декана" и т.д.
Понятно,что в такой форме экшен приминим лишь в отрывном празнике тс "Без родителей",но в порядке бреда,может какая то "весёлая картинка"(коих море в нете)и будет актуальна в плане весёлых коментов из передовиц :Pooh Lol:

----------


## Sveto4ка

Вызываю 5 пар -м/ж говорю что конкурс танцевальный, представляю пары
Ковбои
Индианка - Индус
Балерина-Балерун
Инопланетяне
Стриптизеры
Потом для каждой пары соотв. музыка -они танцуют
Всегда проходит на ура - попробуйте.

----------


## Ильич

> Всегда проходит на ура - попробуйте


Откройте секрет, *где* всегда проходит на ура? :Yes4:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Тот кто рассказывает даёт слушателям газеты(желательно полит и культурного толка,можно и оппозиционные)и те сами выбирают из заголовков))))
> Пример,взял первую что под рукой"Российская газета" вот заголовки"Труд по приговору" "Премьер проверил как строят дома" "Зачет для декана" и т.д.
> Понятно,что в такой форме экшен приминим лишь в отрывном празнике тс "Без родителей",но в порядке бреда,может какая то "весёлая картинка"(коих море в нете)и будет актуальна в плане весёлых коментов из передовиц


 подобное на девичнике проводила:спрашивала,чем занимаются муж и жена в...(постели,на кухне,в ванне,в гараже,на чертовом колесе и тд).ответы вы резала из разных журналов.в основном использовала женские(там и про эпиляцию,и "реабилитация брака"),про автомобили журналы, но самые пикантные,признаюсь,взяла в СпидИнфо

----------


## Курица

*Как вам такой прикол на начало?*

Юбилейное застолье. Гости все уже за столом.И вот-хозяин просит разлить вино и даёт слово одному из самых застенчивых,"ни рыба-ни мясо"-вых (об этом большинству из собравшихся,естественно,известно! :Yes4: ) гостей, который по бумажке читает:

Идет мужчина мимо многоэтажного дома. И вдруг слышит зловещий свист от падающего на него предмета. В ужасе вскидывает голову вверх и видит: летит прямо на него... рояль!!! От страха он остолбенел...
Но в десятке сантиметров от его головы рояль неожиданно зависает в воздухе. Крышка открывается,  и из рояля... высовывается веселая рожа:
- Что, испугался?.. Саечка за испуг!.. Витек, поднимай! 

Когда я встал, многие с ужасом подумали, что сегодня я буду вести наше застолье, т. е. что сегодня я - тамада. Испугались?.. Саечка за испуг!.. 
А встал я только для того, чтобы сказать: нашим сегодняшним застольем будет руководить (называется имя ведущей, которая входит *только* после этих слов.)Прошу любить и жаловать!

*Что скажете*? :Grin:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Откройте секрет, где всегда проходит на ура?


а мне кажется, что этот конкурс имеет место быть.. Если придумать оригинальную подводку, соответствующую атрибутику, то может получиться вполне интересно.... не хуже, чем тот же Ледниковый период....или те же танцы из знаменитых фильмов..... 
Вообще конкурсы на пары есть почти у каждого в арсенале в той или иной интерпретации....
Единственное, я бы заменила Инопланетян и стриптизеров, которые пойдут не в каждой компании...Но опять же надо брать характерные образы.... тот же восток, или для молодежи например пару рокеров.... Надо подумать просто....



> А встал я только для того, чтобы сказать: нашим сегодняшним застольем будет руководить (называется имя ведущей, которая входит только после этих слов.)Прошу любить и жаловать!
> 
> Что скажете


Тань, неожиданно...  А где ведущая до этого времени прячется? у нас все гости всегда в курсе, кто будет вести вечер уже заранее.....)))

У меня однажды былая ситуация, когда пришли молодожены за 3 дня до свадьбы, ну вот резко решили они все таки не просто регистрацию, а вечер... Но у меня на этот день был запланирован на работе концерт, и я была ведущей. отказаться было нельзя... В итоге они говорят, мы начнем сами тогда, а вы как освободитесь, сразу к нам...
Прибегаю я галопом в этот маленький зальчик (на 20 человек была свадьба) играет музыка, и все сидят с унылыми лицами... Дело в том, что молодые никому ничего не сказали, и даже свидетелям, что будет программа... И свидетели больше часа пытались что-то читать по бумажкам, которые приготовили за день.... Народ остальной приглашенный сидит в шоке, мол что делать то на свадьбе.....Я хватаю микрофон и тут же начинаю, мол шла мимо, а тут свадьба, сидит и грустит, дай думаю зайду на 5 минут поздравить молодых..... А если понравится ваша компания, и вообще останусь до конца вечера.... Сразу такое оживление, народ тут же давай поддерживать меня во всем.. В результате в конце вечера уже все стояли на ушах.... отрывались по полной, но потом признались, что сильно испугались, когда поняли, что ведущей не будет....

----------


## Окрыленная

> Как вам такой прикол на начало?


анекдот .. я всегда его втавляю в тему.. получается  с самого начала хорошее настроение. Для меня очень важно выйти и увидеть улыбающихся гостей.. поэтому для каждой компании я обдумываю свой выход... Хотелось бы создать темку ВАШ ВЫХОД!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Хотелось бы создать темку ВАШ ВЫХОД!


есть тема Как начать, можно писать туда...

----------


## Окрыленная

> есть тема Как начать, можно писать туда...


 это немного другое...именно выход.. а не уже непосредственное общение с залом и приветсвие.. как вы себя подаете...

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> это немного другое...именно выход.. а не уже непосредственное общение с залом и приветсвие.. как вы себя подаете...


думаю,что стОит тебе написать там и начнем думать в этом направлении :Yes4:

----------


## Tina37

Хорошая программа "Ни бе ни ме  нехило". Можно многое взять из нее для корпоративов и различных праздников. Например, во вчерашнем выпуске была девушка-именинница. Ее отправили за дверь. В это время 3 участникам дали задание: поздравить девушку с днем рождения так, что бы она угадала, кто ее поздравляет. Образы поздравляющих выкрикивали из зала. Это были: Шерлок Холмс, стриптизер, Валентина Терешкова. Именинницу пригласили и по одному ее стали поздравлять эти "образы" (жестами, движениями, словами). Было интересно. Думаю, что этот конкурс можно доработать (а можно даже и так) и использовать в работе на юбилеях. Реквизита не надо. А образы будут предлагать гости. 
Из этой же программы на корпоративе 23 февраля обыграли конкурс "Алфавит" (генерал и солдат). Чтобы участники не очень долго вспоминали буквы, их я напечатала, и мой помощник им  показывал. Понравилось всем! Потом попросили обязательно включить его на 8 марта (муж и жена был диалог). Но здесь, конечно, надо быть уверенным в участниках, чтобы были активные и говорливые. 
"Руки", "Жанры", "Живая картина", "Гимн для..." - http://www.protv.net.ua/37752-kvarte...-teleshou.html  и тут можно посмотреть онлайн, если вдруг кто не видел http://youwill.do.am/news/shou_ni_be...nekhilo/1-0-13  :Smile3:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*Tina37*, поздравление от имени отличная затея для компании,где есть артистичные личности.иначе можно провалиться с этой игрой.я использовала такие поздравления на новый год.только персонажей с участниками репетировали заранее,как будут показывать.гости редактируют его слова,жесты,чтоб понятнее было.например,с тем,как Цискаридзе будет поздравлять,проблем не возникло.а поздравление от Терминатора гости изменили.сначала участник хотел просто говорить как робот и ходить,а гости посоветовали в начале встать из знаменитой позы обнаженного Терминатора.было забавно.

----------


## Раюшка

> Хорошая программа "Ни бе ни ме  нехило". Можно многое взять из нее для корпоративов и различных праздников. Например, во вчерашнем выпуске была девушка-именинница. Ее отправили за дверь. В это время 3 участникам дали задание: поздравить девушку с днем рождения так, что бы она угадала, кто ее поздравляет. Образы поздравляющих выкрикивали из зала. Это были: Шерлок Холмс, стриптизер, Валентина Терешкова. Именинницу пригласили и по одному ее стали поздравлять эти "образы" (жестами, движениями, словами). Было интересно. Думаю, что этот конкурс можно доработать (а можно даже и так) и использовать в работе на юбилеях. Реквизита не надо. А образы будут предлагать гости. 
> Из этой же программы на корпоративе 23 февраля обыграли конкурс "Алфавит" (генерал и солдат). Чтобы участники не очень долго вспоминали буквы, их я напечатала, и мой помощник им  показывал. Понравилось всем! Потом попросили обязательно включить его на 8 марта (муж и жена был диалог). Но здесь, конечно, надо быть уверенным в участниках, чтобы были активные и говорливые. 
> "Руки", "Жанры", "Живая картина", "Гимн для..." - http://www.protv.net.ua/37752-kvarte...-teleshou.html  и тут можно посмотреть онлайн, если вдруг кто не видел http://youwill.do.am/news/shou_ni_be...nekhilo/1-0-13


Спасибо большое за идейку. Обожаю такого рода конкурсы, люблю, когда у меня "в загашнике" есть фишки для публики с повышенной "степенью языкатости". :-)))))

----------


## shoymama

Я тоже присматриваюсь к этим фишкам. Но гости попадаются откровенно... не такие в общем, какие нужны для этих конкурсов. Ждем-с.

----------


## Елизавета II

просто в качестве разминки или тест на трезвость
ПОСЛУШАЙ, ПОВЕРЬ И СЕБЯ ПРОВЕРЬ
Ведущий предлагает игрокам сделать следующее упражнение: положить руки на колени, по команде хлопнуть в ладоши, потом правой рукой взять себя за нос, а левой за правое ухо. Потом опять хлопнуть и поменять руки
Путаются и хохочут :Taunt:

----------


## bpoul

> *Как вам такой прикол на начало?*
> 
> Юбилейное застолье. Гости все уже за столом.И вот-хозяин просит разлить вино и даёт слово одному из самых застенчивых,"ни рыба-ни мясо"-вых (об этом большинству из собравшихся,естественно,известно!) гостей, который по бумажке читает:
> 
> Идет мужчина мимо многоэтажного дома. И вдруг слышит зловещий свист от падающего на него предмета. В ужасе вскидывает голову вверх и видит: летит прямо на него... рояль!!! От страха он остолбенел...
> Но в десятке сантиметров от его головы рояль неожиданно зависает в воздухе. Крышка открывается,  и из рояля... высовывается веселая рожа:
> - Что, испугался?.. Саечка за испуг!.. Витек, поднимай! 
> 
> Когда я встал, многие с ужасом подумали, что сегодня я буду вести наше застолье, т. е. что сегодня я - тамада. Испугались?.. Саечка за испуг!.. 
> ...


класс!!!

----------


## свет из тотьмы

Привет всем от новичка! Ая на юбилеях предлагаю гостям составить музыкальную открытку. Они пишут каждый по букве слово ЮБИЛЕЙ! Попами. В конце обязательно восклицательный знак и все это действо под веселую музычку.

----------


## Комик

> Привет всем от новичка! Ая на юбилеях предлагаю гостям составить музыкальную открытку. Они пишут каждый по букве слово ЮБИЛЕЙ! Попами. В конце обязательно восклицательный знак и все это действо под веселую музычку.


Круто! В Тотьме еще не такое можно. Вологодские они такие озорники :Grin: 
Вы на досуге на ютубе посмотрите. В некоторых городах умудряются фломастер еще в задницу засунуть и автограф поставить. :Grin: 
А за полярным кругом можно вообще вместо фломастера бенгальские огни применить. Темноту полярной ночи осветить :Grin: 
Вы тут почитайте, мнооооого интересного услышите про оригинальные конкурсы. Получите незабываемые ощущения.

----------


## lilia-13

Проводила юбилей тёте на тему востока, вот эта игра очень понравилась.

Игра «Гарем»
Для игры необходимо 3, 5, 7 и более смешанных пар (обязательно нечетное количество). Выбираются двое мужчин-султанов, которые расходятся в разные концы комнаты. Остальные становятся в круг в середине комнаты. Мужчинам завязываются глаза. Играет музыка. «Султаны» одновременно подходят к кругу и выбирают себе «женщину» в гарем.
Если попадается мужчина, то он становится султаном, а тот, кто его выбрал, становится в круг. Таким образом, тот «султан», который ошибался меньше другого, имеет в своем ; гареме больше женщин.Игра продолжается до тех пор, пока в кругу не останутся одни мужчины. После выявления победителей, команда проигравших танцует восточный танец или джигу. Р. S. Нечетное количество пар необходимо для того, чтобы не получилось одинаковое количество женщин в обоих гаремах.

----------


## Комик

> Р. S. Нечетное количество пар необходимо для того, чтобы не получилось одинаковое количество женщин в обоих гаремах.


Можно и четное брать. :Nono: 
Дубль номер два, при одинаковом количестве женщин в гареме. :Taunt: 
А теперь каждая команда жен, берет своего султана- победителя на руки и... :Grin: 
Какая первой донесет его на руках до стола, та и победила :Girl Blum2: 
женам :flower: , султану :Pivo: 
Эх барышни, не можете Вы без гаремов жить :Grin: 
зы. А конкурсом возможно воспользуюсь, Спасибо :flower:

----------


## Катуна

> мои фишки.. это музыкальные конкурсы.. аналоги старомодных шляпов.. вот такой вариантик.


 Хочу тебя огорчить...такой музыкальный конкурс уже давно проводят многие девочки с форума... :Vah:

----------


## ulybka

Девченки я не знаю сюда ли я пишу или нет, но вот я иногда провожу на молодежных вечеринках или на молодежных даже свадьбах вот такую фишку, склеиваю 2 трубочки как бы буквой Х, третью просто ставлю не приклеевая ее к остальным получается как бы домик, даю участнику 1 трубочку и даю задание поднять эту пирамиду одной трубочкой на воздух... ой сколько же азарта у молодежи это вызывает....очень все активно участвуют...

----------


## annuschka

Как подводку спрашиваю у гостей "зачем они сегодня пришли на юбилей?" Конешно же поздравить юбиляра и бла-бла. А есть еще множество слов, глаголов, которые тоже начинаются на "ПО", прошу перечислить. Например: ПО-кушать, ПО-танцевать и т.д.  Кто последний назовет ПО-глагол, получает приз! Особенно интерессные варианты начинаются в конце, люди умудряются такооое выдумать - обхохочешся!

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

У  меня  тут  случайно  получилось-  понравилось ))))
Всем  известный  конкурс  на  выбывание, типо:  1. принесите  зажигалку, 2. ремень, 3. салфетку  и  ты пы...
 А  я  оказалась  в  НЕ  курящей  компании,  где  зажигалка  была  только  у  меня.  В  последний  момент  придумала :  Принесите  монетку - ЛЮБУЮ!
Потом  эти  монетки   собрала  и  выбывшему  вручила,  как  утешительный  приз :)))))) Понравилось  и  мне  и  гостям.  Пользуйтесь!

----------


## norrator

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*, В чистом виде проводил эту игру давно,ещё в Турции)))но иногда использую,как отборочный тур,если для финала там надо 2-3чел,так вот всегда просил первым лотом принести купюру в 10р.последниму и говорил,выбывате?ничего,главное призовой фонд я Вам собрал)))Вывод;мысли сходятся :Smile3: Да ещё,если кто попросит принести то,что воруют у невесты,будьте бдительны,столы бывает "взлетают" :Taunt:

----------


## Инна Морозова

Все участники сидят за столиками.Каждому гостю даётся спичка, и на весь столик - бенгальский огонь. Первый участник по команде зажигает спичку, от него спичку зажигает другой и т.д. 
  Последний, сидящий за столиком держит бенгальский огонь.
  Чей бенгальский огонь зажжется быстрее- тот столик и победил!

...Можно привязать эти огни к пожеланиям...., семейный очаг, искры любви и т.д.
  Но лучше зажигать огни на свежем воздухе...в помещении может быть много дыма.

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> *КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*, В чистом виде проводил эту игру давно,ещё в Турции)))но иногда использую,как отборочный тур,если для финала там надо 2-3чел,так вот всегда просил первым лотом принести купюру в 10р.последниму и говорил,выбывате?ничего,главное призовой фонд я Вам собрал)))Вывод;мысли сходятсяДа ещё,если кто попросит принести то,что воруют у невесты,будьте бдительны,столы бывает "взлетают"


Ну, надо же!  ;))

----------


## орбит

> ..Можно привязать эти огни к пожеланиям...., семейный очаг, искры любви и т.д.
>   Но лучше зажигать огни на свежем воздухе...в помещении может быть много дыма.


а плачевные примеры истории со смертельным исходом? нет я не хочу такого драйва!!!!

----------


## орбит

я вчера проводила свадьбу и молдодые попросили конкурс "принеси мне", я не стала заморачиваться и говоря условия, сказала что молодые будут говорить то, что нужно принести! когда осталось 3 чела, то условие было принести туфли свидетельницы, осталось 2 чела и приз не за горами, то молодые попросили принести...официантку!
долго стоял хъохот, когда парни (а это были парни в конкурсе) хватали официанток, которые разносили блюда.

----------


## ulybka

> Каждому гостю даётся спичка, и на весь столик - бенгальский огонь. Первый участник по команде зажигает спичку, от него спичку зажигает другой и т.д. 
>   Последний, сидящий за столиком держит бенгальский огонь.
>   Чей бенгальский огонь зажжется быстрее- тот столик и победил!
> 
> ...Можно привязать эти огни к пожеланиям...., семейный очаг, искры любви и т.д.
>   Но лучше зажигать огни на свежем воздухе...в помещении может быть много дыма.


Очень не желательный конкурс, тем более после храмой лошади не то что в зале не разрешают зажигать, вообще даже близко с рестораном, мне на каждой свадьбе нужно 5-10 минут уговорить администрацию, чтобы очаг разрешили зажечь, какой там бенгальсекий огонь

----------


## noroha

По поводу конкурса прениси мне, я проводил для сесмейных пар и так как зал маленький, то усложнил и шоворил придмет на любую букву алфавита, было  и смешно и вроде интелектуально!!!

----------


## Людмил_kа

Нашла интересный конкурс в интернете, простой, но хорошо проходит.
"Рыцарь и дама"
Вызываю несколько пар м-ж, под музыку пары танцуют, когда музыка останавливается, "рыцарь" садится на колено, а дама должна оббежать вокруг него и сесть на колено, чья пара последняя та и выбывает, победители получают приз.

----------


## noroha

А я делаю тоже самое но предлагаю участникам выбрать для себя псевдонимы из имён любимых всеми звёзд. Очень смешно когда пара состоит из Шрека и Тимошенко.

----------


## Аленький Цветочек

> Девченки я не знаю сюда ли я пишу или нет, но вот я иногда провожу на молодежных вечеринках или на молодежных даже свадьбах вот такую фишку, склеиваю 2 трубочки как бы буквой Х, третью просто ставлю не приклеевая ее к остальным получается как бы домик, даю участнику 1 трубочку и даю задание поднять эту пирамиду одной трубочкой на воздух... ой сколько же азарта у молодежи это вызывает....очень все активно участвуют...


прикольная штучка) позитивная и если креативные гости - то пройдет очень весело! спасибо за идею :)

----------


## Аленький Цветочек

> Как подводку спрашиваю у гостей "зачем они сегодня пришли на юбилей?" Конешно же поздравить юбиляра и бла-бла. А есть еще множество слов, глаголов, которые тоже начинаются на "ПО", прошу перечислить. Например: ПО-кушать, ПО-танцевать и т.д.  Кто последний назовет ПО-глагол, получает приз! Особенно интерессные варианты начинаются в конце, люди умудряются такооое выдумать - обхохочешся!


спасибо за идею) хорошая застольная игра :)

----------


## novichka42

здравствуйте! Скажите, а что Вы делаете впоследствие с караваем? Зная по старинным традициям, что с караваем молодоженам нельзя делиться, якобы таким образом они раздают своё счастье. Я делаю так, молодожены вместе,берясь с разных сторон, разламывают каравай ( у кого больше половина, тот и "хозяин" в доме). А потом прошу угостить гостей, а гостей прошу, чтобы, беря от молодых хлеб, каждый дал им дельный семейный совет. Так как всем гостям хочется быть услышанными, то в общем получается недолго( учитывая то, что гости произносят совет одним словом) и приятно для гостей и полезно для молодых.

----------


## novichka42

простенько, но с "рожками2 поприкольнее. У меня классно проходит простая, как блин, музыкально-танцевальная развлекаловка. Участвуют любое количество гостей ( желательно побольше). Гости под песню В.Королева " А поезд чух-чух", положив руки на плечи впередистоящему, передвигаются по кругу. Я заранее говорю, что мы отравляемся в путешествие или чего еще придумываю и " мы едем". На каждой остановке включается музыка какой-то страны, к примеру, Грузия ( "Лезгинка"), Украина ( "Гопак") и т.д. Все варианты нарезок веселые, и гости от души пляшут.

----------


## novichka42

где-то слышала присказку: чтобы молодожены жили хлебосолько и богато,на свадебном столе должны быть блюда, название которых должно начинаться на одну и ту же букву, к примеру, на букву "С" ( так как свадьба, свидетели, счастье и т.д.) вот за столом гости ( отдыхая) и извращаются в искусстве кулинарии. Не нравится мне эта игра, но как ни странно, проходит на "ура" и активно.

----------


## novichka42

эта музыкально-танцевальная игра подходит для любых возрастов. Приглашаю "мальчиков", прошу их выбрать их числа гостей себе "девочек", что делается с особым азартом. Затем ставлю их попарно по кругу: девочке в кругу, мальчики- за кругом. Объявляю условия  танца: "мальчики"- "Орлы", девочки- "голубки". Включается хорошая активная музычка, пары идут по кругу, танцуя. Затем я говрю:"Голубка впереди", "орел" переставляет свою "голубку" перед собой и продолжают танцевать. И т.д. ведущий предлагает ращличные местоположения "голубки". "Орлам" приходится "голубок" своих и на руках впереди подержать, и на загривке, и даже на плечах и т.д. А уж те гости, которые сидят, как правило, по аплодисментам выбирают 3 пары победителей за самый красивый танец. Ну, а потом, чтобы плавненько перейти к танцам,я предлагаю медленный танец, в который включаются и все остальные гости.

----------


## novichka42

а я заменяю так. Вначале как у Вас, а дальше- "как ветер"- все мужчины свистят, " в мае"- вытягивют правую руку вперед с раскрытой пятерней. Когда вся песня мужчинами спета, то прошу всех гостей пропеть этот куплет ( балго все знают слова, или выучили, пока мальчики "репетировали"), а вот "Хор мужчин" "пропевает" всё заново на пальцах. Получается забавно и подытоженно. Считаю, что в любом  деле должна быть поставлена точка.

----------


## novichka42

проводят, и еще как проводят! Я к примеру, не приветствую ни стрептизы, ни с " перцем". Но если, гости желают, то я так и говорю, что по просьбе гостей таких-то, такое-то действо! Как говорится, кто платит, тот и бал танцует! Кстати, эту игру по хомячков, у меня на свадьбе пожелали провести молодые гости, а вот желающих среди солидола был хоть отбавляй. Вот так-то, сама была в шоке!

----------


## ulybka

> здравствуйте! Скажите, а что Вы делаете впоследствие с караваем? Зная по старинным традициям, что с караваем молодоженам нельзя делиться, якобы таким образом они раздают своё счастье.


хм...а как же высказывание разделенное счастье это счастье вдвойне? мои например угощают гостей, потому что я понимаю, что если сейчас не угостят, то к концу вечера каравай этот засохнет и все  хлеб можно сказать на выброс.

----------


## Славина

> высказывание разделенное счастье это счастье вдвойне


Это высказывание я применяю, когда молодожёны угощают своих гостей тортом. 
А свадебным караваем у меня проходит породнение семей, сначала Ж и Н ломают его, взявшишь вдвоём руками, таким образом ещё раз можно глянуть, у кого больше половина, тот глава семьи или главный кормилец, а потом жених угощает свадебным караваем свою новую родню, то есть родню невесты, а невеста наоборот, угощает родню жениха, но опять же этот момент нужно обговаривать, так как не все соглашаются раздавать какравай, многие уносят домой с целью насушить сухарей и сьесть самим, начитавшись всяких примет в интернете, бывало и такое.

----------


## Уралочка

> многие уносят домой с целью насушить сухарей и сьесть самим, начитавшись всяких примет в интернете, бывало и такое.


А у нас, НИКОГДА не раздают каравай. Считается, что своё счастье раздают. Поэтому... никакого напряга по поводу каравая. Всегда увозят домой...

----------


## ulybka

А вообще я считаю, что вот все эти традиции раньше почитались, а сейчааааас... люди вообще ни во что не верят, так что можно делать так как считаем мы нужным! :Smile3:

----------


## LABUH LEON

С караваем провожу так:
В заключительной части свадьбы, разрезаем каравай, верхушка молодым.
Остальное на куски - по количеству гостей,все кусочки в пакетики.
Молодые раздают эти пакетики всем гостя под укр.песню "Зеленое жито" http://files.mail.ru/VA7P7H
После слово молодой семье.

----------


## Овсиенко Наталья

> А вообще я считаю, что вот все эти традиции раньше почитались, а сейчааааас... люди вообще ни во что не верят, так что можно делать так как считаем мы нужным!


Традиции надо почитать, а если каждый будет делать по своему, то будет такая головоломка на свадьбе! Особенно обидно когда подходят и говорят, что вот мы были на свадьбе, а там тамада не так делала ( и они почему-то думают, что та тамада делала правильно). У меня недавно такой случай был на свадьбе. То родители жениха встречают одни с караваем, без родителей жениха, то фату снимает только мама жениха ( а у нас так было на прошлой свадьбе). А если бы традиции соблюдали, то было бы понятно всем кто что делает на свадьбе.

----------


## ulybka

> Традиции надо почитать, а если каждый будет делать по своему, то будет такая головоломка на свадьбе!


 Так кто сейчас скажет как было действительно по той или иной традиции? НИКТО ТОЧНО НЕ ЗНАЕТ! поэтому я делаю посвоему

----------


## Татка Натка

> НИКТО ТОЧНО НЕ ЗНАЕТ! поэтому я делаю посвоему


Аналогично! Когда касается этого разговора (а как правильно???) Я говорю, что сейчас традиции на свадьбе стали украшением, декоративной частью, практически не несущей смысловой нагрузки. Кто где сидит - справа-слева, кто очаг зажигает... Особенно меня радует выкуп невесты! :Yahoo:  Если по традициям, любым причем, за невесту еще приплачивали, бесприданницу никто не возьмет... А тут женихов трясут, как грушу!
Впрчем, отвлеклись от темы застольных игр. Провожу передавалку в начале праздника на капитана, президента, короля-королеву и пр. Молодые зажигают свечки и по столам тыгыдым... У кого погасла - зажигаем снова.  К кому первому вернется, тот молодец! В целях пожарной безопасности предупреждаю молодых, чтобы свечки в стаканчиках были. Простенько и живенько!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Традиции надо почитать, а если каждый будет делать по своему, то будет такая головоломка на свадьбе!


У меня в офисе часы висят кверх ногами...с недавних пор...потому что иногда клиенты просят что то из обрядов сделать не так,долго  спорила,рассказывала историю с 16 века включительно,бесполезно...плюнула,сделала,как просили...самой понравилось!Так что традиции знаю,чту,но по просьбам трудящихся...

----------


## Оля Стар

> Так что традиции знаю,чту,но по просьбам трудящихся...


И это обосновано, клиент всегда прав....А если хотят что-то, с чем мы не согласны, то просто говоришь одну фразу: по просьбе молодых и т.д.

----------


## ulybka

> У меня в офисе часы висят кверх ногами....


 Супер! если не против возьму на заметку этот момент, есть чем выделяться

----------


## ZAREVNA

НАЛИВАЙ,ЕЩЁ РАЗ НАЛИВАЙ,ЕСЛИ БУДЕТ МАЛО ПИВА,ВОДКОЙ ЗАПИВАЙ!

----------


## Волшебники

> Особенно обидно когда подходят и говорят, что вот мы были на свадьбе, а там тамада не так делала


во первых вы не та тамада, а ведущая в своем стиле - подобных высказываний слышала не раз, и как правило это говорят гости, и то что они это говорят вам должно быть глубоко фиолетово; но если не отстают говорю: "Нужно было звать ту тамаду", видят что я не прогибаюсь под них, закрывают рот и уходят.......... развелось тут много знающих, понимаешь ли :)




> .с недавних пор...потому что иногда клиенты просят что то из обрядов сделать не так,долго  спорила,рассказывала историю с 16 века включительно,бесполезно...плюнула,сделала,как просили.


и не надо доказывать, что просят, то и получают

----------


## KalievS7

...а для лезгинки - можно ножи или вилки.

----------


## Эдель

> А у нас, НИКОГДА не раздают каравай. Считается, что своё счастье раздают. Поэтому... никакого напряга по поводу каравая. Всегда увозят домой...


И у нас так же. Раздаются только шишки, что бы молодожены набили, как можно меньше шишек в семейной жизни.

----------


## angel18

Мужчин переодевают в теток, вызвавшимся участвовать в этом конкурсе, предлагается прохаживаться назад-вперед и, глядя в зеркало, говорить: "Какая я красивая, никто замуж не берет!" Тот, у которого это получится более выразительно, и который при этом не засмеется, и выиграет конкурс на самую "серьезную женщину".

----------


## yurgesovna

> во первых вы не та тамада, а ведущая в своем стиле - подобных высказываний слышала не раз, и как правило это говорят гости, и то что они это говорят вам должно быть глубоко фиолетово; но если не отстают говорю: "Нужно было звать ту тамаду", видят что я не прогибаюсь под них, закрывают рот и уходят.......... развелось тут много знающих, понимаешь ли :)
> 
> 
> и не надо доказывать, что просят, то и получают


 АДНУЗЫЧНАА!!! как ХОЧИТЕ-ТАК И БУДЕТ!!!кто плОтит тот и получит!!

----------


## devir

Всем огромный привет! столько здесь всего интересного!!!! Хочу поделиться танцевальным конкурсом который часто провожу. Приглашаю парней и девушек в круг, любое количество, главное чтобы девушек было на одну больше. Парней ставлю во внутренний круг, спинами друг к другу. Девушки образуют внешний круг лицом к парням. Под музыку парни танцуя двигаются по часовой стрелке, девушки против часовой. Музыка обрывается и девушки должны "наброситься" на шею парней, то которой не досталось парня в качестве утешения предлагается выбрать любого из круга и так пока не останется один парень и две девушки которые танцуют вокруг парня, можно включить эротичную музыку. Той которой не достался и этот предлагаю выбрать любого из гостей который не принимал участия. Таким образом образовались пары с которыми можно провести любые парне конкурсы или просто вкючить медленную композицию.  Может где то в недрах форума и есть такой конкурс, то извеняюсь, не все еще значит просмотрел. С уважением Иван

----------


## misslena

Конкурс идет на ура в любой компании. :Grin:   Вызываю добровольцев обычно 5 человек, 4-х отправляю в другую комнату, 1 остается. Объявляю, что он должен без слов изобразить следующему участнику фразу « У отца было 3 сына. Старший умный был детина, средний был и так и сяк, младший вовсе был дурак". Следующий участник передает уже то, что понял (также без слов) последующему игроку. (Участники вызываются по одному). Главное, чтобы каждый последующий игрок видел объяснение только предыдущего игрока. Обычно даю на объяснение 5 минут на участника. Фишка в том, что остальные гости знают о чем идет речь и просто умирают от смеха.  :Grin:  Особенно когда последний участник объявляет всем, что же  он понял.

----------


## ulybka

> Объявляю, что он должен без слов изобразить следующему участнику фразу « У отца было 3 сына.


Поддерживаю! конкурс  классный, видела его на гангстерской вечеринки, конечно, суть текста была другой, но сам конкурс, как я смеялась, я закатывалась просто!

----------


## tamadushkaj

> а у лезгинов в бурках пиджаки не мнутся???
> 
> Людмила-оптимистка,
> а Ваш конкурс "Закончить рифму "Между первой и второй..." одобрямс!!!
> 
> А давайте между собой поиграем!!!
> Мой вариант созрел моментально:
> 
> Между первой и второй
> Надо выпить с тамадой.


Отвечаю почему....Чтоб задобрить ТАМАДУ.(продолжение вашему варианту.)

----------


## tamadushkaj

Я недавно начала проводить игру "Зайчик в норку". Принцип игры "Бег вокруг стульев".В круг становятся девушки (спинами друг к другу).ноги расставлены на ширину плечей,руки за спиной.Вокруг них мальчики,они же зайчики на одного больше.Под быструю музыку они бегают вокруг своих партнерш,когда музыка прерывается они должны засунуть свою голову между ног у девушек.Кому не досталась норка, выходит и забирает с собой любую норку-девушку.Заранее приношу извинение  у автора этой игры.

----------


## optimistka17

> Я недавно начала проводить игру "Зайчик в норку". Принцип игры "Бег вокруг стульев".В круг становятся девушки (спинами друг к другу).ноги расставлены на ширину плечей,руки за спиной.Вокруг них мальчики,они же зайчики на одного больше.Под быструю музыку они бегают вокруг своих партнерш,когда музыка прерывается они должны засунуть свою голову между ног у девушек.Кому не досталась норка, выходит и забирает с собой любую норку-девушку.*Заранее приношу извинение  у автора этой игры*.


Дорогая, у автора извинения просить не надо Проси извинения у тех, с кем проводишь игру
Это ж надо было додуматься, брать подобную игру в работу!
Сама бы участвовала, если бы была гостьей? тебе бы приятно было, чтоб мужики по очереди голову у тебя между ног просовывали? ФУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ

----------


## shoymama

> Я недавно начала проводить игру "Зайчик в норку".


И скорее заканчивай!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> чтоб мужики по очереди голову у тебя между ног просовывали? ФУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ


Согласна с Людочкой.. никогда даже мыслей не допускала по поводу проведения таких игр... но.... самое удивительное... когда в инете просматриваешь видео, то понимаешь, что народ, как с ума сошёл - он играет и часто даже с превиликим удовольствием в кошмарные конкурсы... Мда...... вот как? И всё таки... нужно нести культуру в народ... пора окультуриваться :Yes4: ...(недавно случайно попала к мужу на корпоратив... ну так... наскоком.... так.... Вы не представляете с каким азартом катали машинки из штанины в штанину.. а потом из рукава в рукав платья, сколько эмоций.. и женщинам нравилось что... мужики шуруют по их м.м.м.м грудям..... Стало страшно мне.... слов нет......ну что об этом говорить то?!..... ЕСЛИ МЫ САМИ НЕ ЗАДУМАЕМСЯ что творим.. то так и будет.... весь бред идёт от ведущей... не начни.... так ничего и не будет... :Tender: ....

----------


## Krokus

> начала проводить игру "Зайчик в норку".


Татьяна! Игра не требует реквизита, но размещена не правильно. Её правильнее поместить в раздел "Игры, которые не следует проводить".  Поживёшь на форуме, оглядишься и поймёшь, что это правда. А  пока постарайся не обижаться!

----------


## tamadushkaj

что-вы...Спасибо,что подсказали...

----------


## tamadushkaj

Я вижу,что на форуме Вы в качестве критика!!!!!Всех критикуете,а сввоего не предлагаете...путнего.

----------


## Курица

> Я вижу,что на форуме Вы в качестве критика!!!!!Всех критикуете,а сввоего не предлагаете...путнего.


*tamadushkaj*, поверьте мне на слово,пройдёт совсем немного времени, и вы поймёте, что были не правы...
Только не уходите с Форума, надув губы и хлопнув дверью -потом сто раз пожалеете :Yes4: 
...Ну, просто Вы случайно не самую лучшую фишку свою выставили - так бывает, и со мною было то же самое, правда!  :Taunt: Старички помнят и не дадут соврать-я притчу про "чтобы увидеть главное, надо на минутку отодвинуть в сторону второстепенное" (а там  речь шла про...ну.. :Blush2:  как бы это выразиться помягче...гениталии слона :Vah:  :Taunt: -выставила в разделе "Свадьбы", и получила по носу от старожилов, и ушла на месяц или больше-в подполье, но-хватило ума-Слава тебе,Господи- снова начать писать и общаться...
И теперь уже скоро 4 года...как ни дня не обхожусь без Форума.
Чего и Вам,*tamadushkaj*, желаю. Совершенно искренне и от души.
И ещё -жду Вас тут, в *Ин-Ку баторе*, 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....F0%EE%F7%EA%E8 
и обещаю, что не дам Вас в обиду никому.( :Taunt: в первое время...на адаптационный период)

----------


## Уралочка

> и обещаю, что не дам Вас в обиду никому.(в первое время...на адаптационный период)


КУРОЧКА У НАС ТАКАЯ :Tender: ...ЭТО ТОЧНО - НЕ ДАСТ В ОБИДУ НИКОГО - ХОТЬ ТЫ ТРЕСНИ :Yes4:   А ещё и уму разуму научит.. впрочем как и многие... А как мне то попадало :Blink: ... Ух... за то сейчас... я могу с уверенностью сказать, что лучше меня, в нашем городе НЕТ ведущих.... и это - благодаря форуму.. Что я могу сама творить и придумавать...... таких пинков (в хорошем смысле этого слова) наполучала здесь, что лечу до сих пор и успеваю в полёте дел наворотить абалдительно хороших и интересных!!! ОКУЛЬТУРИЛАСЬ наконец то :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  не обиделась в начале, не ушла.. а теперь балдеююююю :Tender:

----------


## tamadushkaj

спасибо Вам девченки.Я не обиделась.Просто я ужас как не люблю тек,кто критикуя сам ничего не предлогает.Я имею ввиду сейчас лягушку-путешественницу...или как там ее еще. А Вам огромное спасибо.а эту игру я провела всего-лишь два раза.Поверьте мне...если бы я видела,что это ни та компания...я бы ее и не проводила.

----------


## Уралочка

> спасибо Вам девченки.Я не обиделась.Просто я ужас как не люблю тек,кто критикуя сам ничего не предлогает.Я имею ввиду сейчас лягушку-путешественницу...или как там ее еще.


Танюш... я ведь правильно твоё имя назвала? Ты не права... Людмила очень много сделала для форума.. Ты посмотри сколько у неё сообщений (и в них нужные вещи... дельные... отличный материал, а не только замечания...) и какой срок.. (ну не тюремный конечно.... :Taunt:  что то на шутки пробивает иногда непутёвые)... Она большая умница... Ты присмотрись.... здесь врагов нет.... Просто очень много материала было выложено на форуме..... его надо штудировать.. на всю жизнь хватит... Часто раздражает.. когда выкладывают одно и то же по тыщупиццот раз ..... или такое нелепое, что иногда даже пугает.. неужели это проводится и приветствуется в массах?!... Итак сейчас люди, как с ума посходили.... вот и стараемся сделать так.. что бы было интересно и достойно..... Меня лично, Людмила не раз выручала, но и делала замечания... и говорю ей сейчас спасибо!!!!!!..... ТОЛЬКО ЧЕРЕЗ КАКОЕ ТО ВРЕМЯ...  я поняла.. что замечания и поправки - нужны... а то так бы сейчас и перекатывала яйца через штанину.... (ой... не делала я это никогда... но я так... для примерности).... Многие старички сейчас общаются по чатам... весь  изюм там... и.. если даже новичок.. интересен даже с самого начала... то и его пригласят и засыпят изюмом.....(но конечно креатив ещё никто не отменял.. но всё же...) Танюш, не делай поспешных выводов.. кто знает, возможно.. через какое то время... именно Люда будет для тебя самым близким человеком на форуме... и именно с ней, и только с ней ты будешь советоваться..... ОГО.. СКОГО ПОНАПИСАЛА ТО :Grin:  ВО КАК Я :Ok:  РАСКРАСНОРЕЧИВИЛАСЬ ТО....  :Taunt:

----------


## optimistka17

> спасибо Вам девченки.Я не обиделась.Просто я ужас как не люблю тек,кто критикуя сам ничего не предлогает.*Я имею ввиду сейчас лягушку-путешественницу...или как там ее еще*. А Вам огромное спасибо.а эту игру я провела всего-лишь два раза.Поверьте мне...если бы я видела,что это ни та компания...я бы ее и не проводила.


 Танюша, оправдываться перед тобой я  не буду.И критиковать тебя , поверь я не рвалась. Посоветовала извиниться перед гостями, которых ты унизила однажды, а еще и считаешь, что компания подходящая тебе досталась.( святая наивность)
Пройдет время и надеюсь, что ты поймешь, что надо гостей подтягивать до своего уровня, а не самой опускаться ниже плинтуса.
 Есть множество конкурсов, которые можно провести без реквизита( возвращаюсь к названию темы), когда тебя никто упрекать не будет.
А специально для тебя напишу то, что уже мною предлагалось( неполный, правда перечень) :Grin: 

*Игры без реквизита* 
1 Угадай, мелодию! Аналогично, "Угадай из какого художественного фильма фраза?". Или для разминки "Угадай фразу из мультфильма?" Поставь диагноз по песне
2 Кто похвалит невесту(юбиляра )лучше всех-, тот получит вкусные конфеты Фактически конкурс комплиментов. Можно только на первые буквы имени, а можно пройтись и по всему алфавиту
3 Музыкальное состязание "Кто кого перепоет?"(1,2,3 какую-то тематическую песню начни)
4Музыкальный конкурс. "Кто не собьется и не улыбнется"(несколько участников должны петь одновременно разные песни)
5 Чепуха(Вопрос-ответ)
6 Беспроигрышная лотерея.
7. Музыкальный мячик."Ты катись веселый мячик, быстро, быстро по рукам, у кого веселый мячик, тот сейчас_______нам "(и типа фантов)
8.Любой аукцион, когда что-то продаем
9 Викторина "Кто лучше знает молодых, юбиляра?" и т.д.Викторина "Назад в СССР"
10. Шляпа(Чтение мыслей)Как альтернатива- свадебный или юбилейный репортаж
11Любые клятвы, дипломы, шуточные телеграммы, медали и т.д. Здесь же сбор пожеланий вокруг Черного квадрата.(потом снимаем черный листок и открывается наклееный лист календаря с сегодняшней датой знаменательного события)
12Перевертыши Можно словесный вариант. Если есть техническая возможность, то АПОЖ...
13.Тематические викторины к соответствующему году, в частности весь 2009 год можно проводить новогоднюю викторину к году Быка
14 У меня в штанишках(Из штанишек или ползунков участники достают и зачитывают  то, что  написано на карточке, но предварительно сначала произносят фразу "У меня в штанишках")
15 Подбери синоним к слову" Выпить" Приз-сувенирная крошечная бутылка водки
16Закончи в рифму"Между первой и второй..."Подбери рифму к слову "Ромашка", "Снежинка" Ассоциации к слову "Праздник"
17Конкурс пословиц и поговорок о труде...
18 "Сильные духом" Надуваем медицинские перчатки или громадные шары-арбузы.Реквизита,-минимум,-несколько перчаток или шариков
19 Кто первым пришлет молодоженам(юбиляру) СМС- поздравление на мобилку Для большего эффекта приз-надувной телефон, телефон-пряник или детская игрушка в виде телефона.
20 Музыкальный конкурс. Спеть песню в образе животных, заменив все слова мяуканьем, кваканием, кряканием
20 Гипноз.(это уже скорее розыгрыш)
21 Расскажу я вам рассказ, в полтора десятка фраз, лишь скажу я цифру Три,-приз немедленно бери"
22 Поп- группа( пятой точкой ,повернувшись к зрителям пишем дату свадьбы(юбилея)Не за бываем поставить восклицательный знак
23 Вкусная фамилия или имя(  в черном ящике- призы на каждую букву фамилии(имени)
. Задача играющих- сначала этот самый приз угадать)
24 Поцелуйная Академия( тут есть где развернуться)
25 По секрету вам скажу.
26 История с дудками от Лёши Гамаюн
27Сбор подписей(Розыгрыш) Мы, на обратной стороне подписавшиеся...
28Хлопалки или кричалки
29 Закончи фразу "Ни дня без.." 
30Вопрос "Ты где?"
31Почему мужчины пьют стоя за женщин?
32 В день зеленой свадьбы делаем зелёный букет.(на тарелочке из листьев салата, петрушки, укропа, огурцов)
33 Перестраивалки (по алфавиту имен или фамилий), по номеру квартиры, по цвету волос от светлых к темным, по числу пуговиц и т д.
34 На каком транспорте отправимся путешествовать? ( перечисляем реальные и сказочные транспортные средства)
 35 Я куплю тебе дом( перечисляем реальные и сказочные сооружения, в которых можно жить, начиная от избушки на курьих ножках, палатки и заканчивая дворцами) 
36 Тезки виновника торжества Угадать фамилию тезки жениха, невесты, юбиляра по некоторой характеристике.
37 Коллективное письмо( Вставить прилагательные в шаблон)



Помимо застольных игр можно к играм без реквизита отнести любые танцевальные игры
1Танцевальный марафон (Смена нескольких мелодий, соответственно, меняем и движения)
2 Танцы с шариками(держим лбами,животами, спиной)
3 Любой танцевальный паровозик. У меня под музыку "Будешь нашим королем" А можно просто, кто больше народа сосберет в паровозик Потом достать руками и взяться за впереди стоящего в паровозике, обняв за талию, взяв за локоть и тд. Усложняем,-ухватить за того, кто стоит впереди через одного человека.
4 Сосиска, кетчуп ,кока-кола.(Ключевые движения на каждое слово)
5 Танец со шваброй(Или с другим предметом) Девушек на одну меньше,чем парней. Кому не хватило партнерши,-танцует со шваброй.. Обрыв музыки-меняем партнеров. Кому не хватило партнерши -танцует со шваброй. Победители те, кто все время танцевал с девушкой, а не со шваброй. Чтобы было эстетичней, я даю не швабру, а надувные грабли.
6 Танцы сидя(другое название,-Ленивые танцы).Сначала танцуют все части тела. Потом по очереди замирают ноги ,руки ,голова. В финале танцует только мимика На каждый этап меняется мелодия.
7 Танцы разного роста(Танцуем, занимая как можно меньше места, больше места, на одной ноге. Самый низкий, самый высокий танец...)
8 Национальные танцы "Времена года". Кто родился весной-танцуют один танец, кто летом-другой и тд. А танцы выбираем общеизвестные,-например, Цыганочка, Лезгинка, Макарена,7.40.Толпа танцоров показывают свои танцы по очереди.
9 Прогнись, пройдя под лентой. А лента опускается все ниже и ниже...
10 Цветные танцы. Тут может быть вариант, когда народ бегает за юбиляром(невестой, женихом ) и цепляет в паровозик всех, кто имеет определенный цвет в одежде. Конечно, нужна специальная музыкальная подборка фрагментов песен, где встречается определенный цвет...)
11Танцы вокруг стульев(всем известный вариант, когда количество стульев на один меньше , чем число участников.Это же можно делать парным вариантом) Или аналогично- присесть на коленочку.Её еще называют "Дубы и белочки"
12Танец" Зеркало". В центре тот, кто показывает движения. Задач танцующих- повторять все за тем, кто в центре, отражая движения, как в зеркале.
13 Перетанцовка "Стенка на стенку"(Мальчики против девочек типа танцевального марафона) ии Перетанцовка с песнями с именами жениха и невесты
14 Времена года( танцуют те, кто родился зимой, весной, летом и осенью по очереди...

Всегда интересно смотрятся "Живые Скульптуры." Или "Удлини веревочку своей одеждой."
 С небольшим реквизитом,-прошей команду ложкой.
"Перенести женщину через лужу "несколькими разными способами
Можно раздать командам карточки с буквами , загадывать загадки, а участники собирают отгадку, перебегая с места на место. Много слов можно составить из слова "СПОРТ". Можно составить слова из слова" НЕВЕСТА"," ПРАЗДНИК". Но там слов, по-моему поменьше.
Не нужен особо реквизит для "Банкомата". Или "Заплети косичку" Иногда уместно провести ту же "Принцессу на горошине"
И ,конечно же, для любых "собиралок" реквизит не нужен
Собрать мужские ремни, поцелуи, содержимое косметичек(реальных или виртуальных), любые одушивленные или неодушевленные предметы, которые начинаются на букву "С"
В конце концов просто перечислить все, предметы, которые берем с собой в баню
В "Ручеек "народ на танцполе играет с удовольствием.
 Та же "Паляныця"("Подушечка "от Лены Медведик) Когда в центре расстилают платочек(подушечка), на него становится на коленки пара, которая затем целуется...
Если есть необходимость, что-то конкретизирую Это просто первое, что пришло на ум...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> про "чтобы увидеть главное, надо на минутку отодвинуть в сторону второстепенное" (а там  речь шла про...ну.. как бы это выразиться помягче...гениталии слона-выставила в разделе "Свадьбы", и получила по носу от старожилов, и ушла на месяц или больше-в подполье,


 :Vah:  да ты что? Не помню такого. Ты, наверное, тихо затаилась....  :Blink: 

Тань, но я помню, как ты эту притчу в красках рассказывала, а мы рты раскрыв слушали. И знаешь, так понравилось!  :Ok:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Мужчин переодевают в теток,


Да, все мы когда-то грешили. А сейчас у меня мужики переодетые рвотный рефлекс вызывают. Боже, неужели и я такое им предлагала.... Брррррр.....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Я имею ввиду сейчас лягушку-путешественницу...или как там ее еще.


А вот это ты зря. Говори всё что думаешь, не запрещено. Но таким тоном, с подтекстом на оскорбления..... Ты здесь неделю всего. Заходя в дом, уважай его жителей. И если столько же внесёшь на форум, сколько Люда, то и тогда оскорблять людей - это оскорблять себя в первую очередь.





> если бы я видела,что это ни та компания...я бы ее и не проводила.


Увы, это чаще заблуждение. В моей узкой компании есть любители перчинок, но и там есть предел допустимого. А на широкой публике, могут, конечно быть несколько жаждущих. Стоит ли до их уровня опускаться? Такая слава и пойдёт. А как же тогда умный, красивый,  праздник? Столько всего более интересного и не унижающего людей. Удачи!

----------


## вера денисенко

> и обещаю, что не дам Вас в обиду никому.(в первое время...на адаптационный период)


мы многие из нашего любимого инкубатора,куда постоянно приходим)))) И благодаря Тане,многие остаются...и для каждого Курочка находит нужное слово,как говориться и слёзки вытрет и приобнимет)))) 



> А как мне то попадало


 и мне тоже)))) а сейчас столько друзей ,и я даже не представляю что без форума делать...здесь и поддержат не только материалом,его на форуме много,но самое главное дадут нужный совет не только по деятельности но и просто по  житейским ситуациям....

----------


## вера денисенко

> Я имею ввиду сейчас лягушку-путешественницу...или как там ее еще


Благодаря Люде,её  отзывчивости,её творчеству и опыту,и материалу растём и совершенствуемся....она по первой просьбе уже тут как тут и причём если она "критикует" то это просто замечания...она корректна....



> Поверьте мне...если бы я видела,что это ни та компания...я бы ее и не проводила.


знаете бывает так что вроде бы все смеялись...но потом столько можно услышать негатива...иногда проходит длительное время и всё приходит по кругу...однажды я проводила юбилей..многие моменты выступающих я знала,но были две женщины они сказали что не скажут,что в их выступлении будет,мол это сюрприз...и когда они вышли с поздравлением....они поздравляли юбиляршу с шуточными предметами"типо вот пылесос ровента" а там веник...но были не коректные вещи и слова...все конечно смеялись....но прошло время.и ко мне подошёл мужчина который был тогда и сказал,чтобы я никогда такие поздравления не проводила....я была в шоке....но тогда ещё в зале когда эти две женщины с упоением "смешили публику я подумала,что как можно такое безобразие преподносить....вот такая печальная история....хотя я к ней не имела никакого отношения...и теперь я уже стараюсь изначально и дотошно узнать до начало праздника есть ли любители пошленьких поздравлений и если есть...то я прошу в корректной форме так не поздравлять...

----------


## tamadushkaj

Спасибо Всем.Боюсь уже и что либо писать...сплошные критики...ну да ладно...Может кому и пригодится.Есть еще у меня одна игра,называется "танцующий ручеек".Все гости разбираются парами....желательно конечно М и Ж.Под музыку,те кто стоит в конце ручейка под музыку движется вперед . а все  пары в танце танцуя отходят от нас (всегда впереди стоит оператор_это,чтобы на него случайно в танце гости его не сбили).На какой паре музыка останавливается,та пара выходит из ручейка.И так собираю 5-6 пар.А потом вызываю на танце-поле по очереди проигравшие пары и даю такую им установку:
-Эта парочка картинка станцует нам ЛЕЗГИНКУ.
-А эта парочка что надо,танцует нам ЛАМПАДУ.
-А эта пара играет не в футбол,а танцует РОК-Н- РОЛЛ.
-Ну а эта пара не стесняясь нас,танцует ВЕНСКИЙ ВАЛЬС.
и так далее...........можно и цыганочку и кан-кан и танго....

----------


## tamadushkaj

Еще одна игра,но она относится к танцевальному марафону.Я становлюсь на стул по среди танц-поле.Дружка я прошу построить вокруг меня в хоровод всех мужчин(внутренний круг),а дружку,всех женщин(внешний круг).Музыкант включает Молдавскую польку,а я стоя на стуле ,под музыку,речетотивом руковожу  гостями.Например вот-так:"девочки на лева, на лева, на лева.Мальчики на права,на права,на права.Девочки хлопают.....Мальчики топают.девочки кричат...Мальчики свистят.(все команды гости выполняют)Главное,чтобы  твой голос совпадал с музыкой. Я обязательно выставлю видео,как я это провожу.

----------


## skar1983

> мои фишки.. это музыкальные конкурсы.. аналоги старомодных шляпов.. вот такой вариантик.
> А сейчас мы узнаем, кто  что подарит на самом деле.( заранее делается музыкальная нарезка из песен, в которых присутствует подарок, желание. Например, 
> 1.« Я назову планету именем твоим!» - С. Ротару 
> 2. ! Я подарю тебе полмира!» - Непара 
> 3. « Мани-мани!» 
> 4. « Я куплю тебе дом!» - Лесоповал 
> 5. « Черный бумер!»- Серега 
> 6. « Увезу тебя я в тундру» 
> 7. « Ты скажи, ты скажи, че те надо!» - Балаган 
> ...


Как всегда бесподобна, просто человек года на форуме :Smile3:

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> А у нас, НИКОГДА не раздают каравай. Считается, что своё счастье раздают. Поэтому... никакого напряга по поводу каравая. Всегда увозят домой...


Я где-то тоже прочла, что  каравай с которым встречают молодых  нельзя не с кем делить, мол молодые счастьем своим делятся с другими . С тех пор на свадьбе 2 каравая : 1 маленький, 2 большой - рассчитанный на количество гостей. А первый молодые домой забирают и едят его вдвоём! :Tender:

----------


## skar1983

> Узнавай-ка
> 
> Нужно угадать что это за вещь, предмет. К каждому вопросу 3-4 подсказки. Если после первой не угадали, то задается вторая и т.д.
> 
> Помада
> 1.Когда муж приходит домой с работы и это у него обнаружено, то жена в гневе.
> 2.Каждая женщина предпочитает свою.
> 3.С ней плохо целоваться.
> 4.Она идет всем женщинам.
> ...


а это можно использовать в качестве вопросов на музыкальные кнопки

----------

GULNARA (26.05.2016)

----------


## ира10

друзья, выручайте! Подскажите подводка к конкурсам "Выпей и закуси" и "Палка-развлекалка". Спасибо.

----------


## shoymama

> Выпей и закуси


Конкурсы с выпивкой уже давно считаются дурным тоном. Я не критикую, просто информирую.

----------


## Гaмаюн

> Я не критикую, просто информирую.


Уважаемые гости,  сегодня весь вечер я буду с вами! Это я не пугаю, а просто информирую. :Taunt:

----------


## optimistka17

Практически безреквизиный конкурс Разве что карточки-заготовки понадобятся... 
Мои варианты конкурса "Почему ты женился?" В них отсутствуют фразы - По залету, по расчету и т.д.

надоело питаться всухомятку

потому что надоело самому гладить себе рубашку

лучше всех целовалась

захотелось воспитывая своих детей почувствовать себя главным

захотелось, чтоб друзья завидовали, что "оторвал "себе лучшую девушку в мире

надоело утром выгуливать собаку и понял, что это может делать жена

захотелось откосить от армии

захотелось праздника

захотелось иметь безупречную биографию, потому что думаю баллотироваться в Президенты

потому что хотелось выходить в свет с супер- моделью

понравились пироги , которые пекла теща

переживаю за демографию страны

женатый ,-это звучит гордо

захотелось , чтоб меня целовали, когда я утром ухожу на работу

и встречали с работы..с ужином.

путевка в Египет на двоих стоит дешевле, чем две отдельные

выиграл пуд соли, ищу  с кем съесть

планирую накачать ( бицепсы?)  нужен человек которого буду носить на руках

надоело поздними вечерами провожать любимую домой, а самому возвращаться в пустую квартиру далеко за полночь

один боюсь прыгать с парашютом, хочу в тандеме.

----------

Елена33в (29.04.2018)

----------


## tamadushkaj

> Я где-то тоже прочла, что  каравай с которым встречают молодых  нельзя не с кем делить, мол молодые счастьем своим делятся с другими . С тех пор на свадьбе 2 каравая : 1 маленький, 2 большой - рассчитанный на количество гостей. А первый молодые домой забирают и едят его вдвоём!


Да я поддержу.Тот каравай с которым встречает молодых Свекровь-матушка,молодые оставляют себе.А вот второй,тот который стоит на столе я продаю.Таким образом это проходит как конкурс.Молодые взяв нож,разрезают его на равные части.Одну половинку жених отдает свидетелю,а невеста свою-дружке.Я объявляю гостям,что тот кто считает,что семейный кошелек или бюджет будет у жениха,должен левой ручкой отломать кусочек каравая у дружка,а правой дать денежку.Кто считает ,что семейный бюджет будет у жены,тот левой ручкой отламывает кусочек каравая у дружки,а правой дает ей денежку.Что означает для всех гостей  отведавших этот каравай,сладкую жизнь в течении года,как медовый месяц у молодых.После дружок и дружка подсчитывают деньги и оглашается результат,у кого будет семейный кошелек.Заранее готовлю большой конверт где написано"семейный бюджет семьи......"Сложив две суммы получается однодневный заработок молодой семьи.и конверт торжественно вручаю тому,кому он в ходе игры принадлежит.

----------


## фишка

> Пройдет время и надеюсь, что ты поймешь, что надо гостей подтягивать до своего уровня, а не самой опускаться ниже плинтуса.
> Есть множество конкурсов, которые можно провести без реквизита( возвращаюсь к названию темы), когда тебя никто упрекать не будет.


Да это истинная правда!! Я раньше ещё когда не была в форуме,проводила игру,где два игрока становяться друг к другу лицом ,каждому на ремень брючный вешается мешочек в котором находятся по 2 сырых яйца,вообщем они делают амплитудные движения туда сюда и кто первый разобьёт эти яйца,,, так вот мне казалось,что это так смешно и здорово и никто меня не критиковал,а жаль!!!! Может я бы быстрее поняла,что это просто пошло!!! И хорошо что я это поняла! Пусть не сразу но поняла сама!Мне до сих пор стыдно!!! Так что очень хорошо ,что есть такие люди на форуме как Людмила!!!

----------


## BimBoom

Я на форуме всего несколько дней и ещё не все темы успела прочесть, если эта игра была уже выложена кем-то, заранее прошу извинения.Меня она часто выручает на корпоративах и юбилеях, взяла я её в одном из номеров "Чем развлечь гостей", проводила уже раз 15 и каждый раз она подымала настрой праздника, этакая палочка-выручалочка:

Номера
Застольная игра.

Все присутствующие получают номера (от 1 до 20, я предлагаю их ничего не подозревающим жующим гостям на планшете для сценария, карточки заготавливаю заранее или немного загодя прямо ручкой на небольших клочках бумаги) , Ведущий озвучивает для каждого номера задание, гости выполняют.

Номер 5 наливает рюмочку, но не выпи¬вает ее.

 Номер 11 делает бутерброд, но не ест его. 

Номер 5 подходит к номеру 4 и поит его водкой. 

Номер 11 кормит номер 4 бутербродом. 

Номер 19 под¬ходит к номеру 4 и вытирает рот сал¬феткой.

 Все счастливы, все обни¬маются. 

Номер 2 встает на одно колено и признается в любви номеру 18.

 Номер 18 позволяет номеру 2 поцеловать свою руку. 

Номер 1 прыгает, как лягушка, вокруг стола, а номер 12 квакает в такт. 

Номер 3 встает на стул и говорит тост.

 Номера 17 и 6 поднимают и несут до конца коридора и обратно номер 15, а тот в это время поет «По полю танки грохотали». 

Номера 10 и 7 пьют на брудершафт и целуются.

 Номер 13предлагает номеру 16 выпить, а номер 14 вместе со своими соседями по столу организует хор и исполнение песни «Напилася я пьяна». 

Номера 8 и 9 говорят десять комплиментов водке. 

Номер 20 наполняет всем рюмки, и все выпивают.

Надеюсь, кому-то пригодится.Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## novichka42

> Так кто сейчас скажет как было действительно по той или иной традиции? НИКТО ТОЧНО НЕ ЗНАЕТ! поэтому я делаю посвоему


девочки, я защищала курсовую по свадьбам. Конечно, есть интерпретации,плюс есть местные традиции,но правильно, когда подружка снимает фату и отдает ее на хранение маме невесты. А свекровь после снятия фаты покрывает плечи снохи красивым легким шарфиком. В народе считается, если фата не снимается и свекровь не покрывает голову или плечи ( это без разницы), то значит она не приняля в свой дом сноху, как невестку и дочь. Вот так. у меня случалось так, что невеста не желает снимать фату, я старюсь корректно объяснить народные традиции И, как правило, они с удовольствием соглашаются. Тем более, что это самый трогательный и красивый момент свадьбы. Только не понимаю, почему все невесты и мамы всегда плачут. Вообще-то, конечно, у меня это проходит очень трогательно. В кругу гостей я снимаю еще и признак жениховства- бутоньерку, котору жених дарит любому гостю (мужчине).Таким образом он прощается с жениховством. А после этого я объявляю первый в жизни супружеский танец. Все танцуют со свечами,в том числе и гости, и бросают на супружескую пару лепестки роз.

----------


## optimistka17

> девочки, я защищала курсовую по свадьбам. Конечно, есть интерпретации,плюс есть местные традиции,но правильно, когда* подружка снимает фату* и отдает ее на хранение маме невесты.  .


Я не защищала курсовую по данному вопросу, но первый раз слышу, что фату должна снимать подружка...
И почему-то очень сомневаюсь в правильности данной традиции

----------


## Lena65

Я тоже защищала курсовую по этому.... Мой педагог очень щепетильна в этом. Так вот, перелопатив много литературы, не видела вообще чтоб писали об снятии фаты...То что она должна была быть не прозрачной, а чуть ли не мешковиной  - это да! От сглаза, зависти и т.д. Считаю всё остальное придумано для украшения свадьбы и новых красивых моментов на ней. А ещё - литературы смотрю выпускают - тьма. Авторы разные, а вот что интересно - текст чуть ли не в слово в слово...

----------


## вера денисенко

> И почему-то очень сомневаюсь в правильности данной традиции


скорее всего в разных регионах,областях были свои традиции....и по этому фольклористы собиравшие "обряды" в разное время и в разных местах по разному трактовали...

----------


## optimistka17

> Я на форуме всего несколько дней и ещё не все темы успела прочесть 
>  Номер 5 подходит к номеру 4 и поит его водкой. 
> 
>  Номера 10 и 7 пьют на брудершафт и целуются.
> 
>  Номера 8 и 9 говорят десять комплиментов водке. 
> 
> Номер 20 наполняет всем рюмки, и все выпивают.
> 
>  victory:


А номер 4 не хочет пить водку и посылает номер 5 куда-то подальше

А номер 10 и 7 - противники привселюдных поцелуев и вообще едва знакомы
А номера 8 и 9 пьют вино и не хотят говорить комплименты водке
А номер 20 уходит в сад. Сам уходит, чтоб его не побили...
 Честно говоря, удивлена, что это бред( на мой взгляд) могли напечатать в журнале "Чем развлечь гостей"
ИМХО

----------


## BimBoom

Спасибо за внимание и здоровую критику. Этот бред действительно был выложен в ЧРГ,если нужно пороюсь в подшивках и укажу номер журнала и стр. Я указала оригинал текста, но как и любой адекватный ведущий, всегда подстраиваюсь под присутствующую аудиторию, и, конечно же,  прислушиваюсь к её мнению и пожеланиям. Уверяю, что даже при радикальных изменениях текста (пьют то, что предпочитают, поют то, что знают, целуются так, как считают на  момент нужным, а номеру 20 ВСЕГДА спешат помочь ВСЕ - без этого никуда) получается всегда весело, шумно и смешно. Ещё я всегда провожу её в середине мероприятия, когда более-менее познакомлюсь с присутствующей публикой и, конечно же, предлагаю взять номерок самым активным.  Возможно эта одноразовая игрулька не лучший вариант, но я думаю, у каждого ведущего свой набор игр и конкурсов, в котором самому не скучно было бы принять участие и при этом не выглядеть вульгарно или не лицеприятно. Повторюсь, возможно, КОМУ-ТО пригодится. Если для Вас это неприемлемо, я уважаю  Ваше мнение и  не настаиваю на исключительности подобного развлечения.

----------


## viptamada

Не поверите, 30 раз за последние несколько лет, буду проводить мероприятие в одном и том же коллективе, и игрульку твою, BimBoom ,точно в программу вставлю, это по типу фантов, но немного по- другому. Задания буду на ходу менять. Спасибо, что идею выставила.

----------


## optimistka17

Оксана, поставь свое имя в автоподпись( в личных настройках это можно сделать), чтоб не ходить каждый раз к тебе в профиль и не обращаться Бим-Бом.
Искать номер журнала ЧРГ абсолютно ни к чему.
Главное , пожалуй иметь несколько интерпритаций этого же хода. Без наливания , выпивания водки...
Конечно, творческий человек сможет ухватить идею и переработать. Лишь бы не копировали слепо и бездумно. :Grin:

----------


## BimBoom

> девочки, я защищала курсовую по свадьбам. Конечно, есть интерпретации,плюс есть местные традиции,но правильно, когда подружка снимает фату и отдает ее на хранение маме невесты. А свекровь после снятия фаты покрывает плечи снохи красивым легким шарфиком. В народе считается, если фата не снимается и свекровь не покрывает голову или плечи ( это без разницы), то значит она не приняля в свой дом сноху, как невестку и дочь. Вот так. у меня случалось так, что невеста не желает снимать фату, я старюсь корректно объяснить народные традиции И, как правило, они с удовольствием соглашаются. Тем более, что это самый трогательный и красивый момент свадьбы. Только не понимаю, почему все невесты и мамы всегда плачут. Вообще-то, конечно, у меня это проходит очень трогательно. В кругу гостей я снимаю еще и признак жениховства- бутоньерку, котору жених дарит любому гостю (мужчине).Таким образом он прощается с жениховством. А после этого я объявляю первый в жизни супружеский танец. Все танцуют со свечами,в том числе и гости, и бросают на супружескую пару лепестки роз.


Я не писала курсовых по свадьбам, а потому веду свадьбы так, как принято в данном регионе (проводить иногда приходится в соседних двух районах), ориентируясь на пожелания заказчика. Несколько раз по моей инициативе проводила этот обряд, предлагая новенькое для разнообразия. Но реакция невест и их мам была такова, что слёзы нереально было остановить, и у меня оставалось такое чувство, что я своей инициативой испортила людям самый важный в жизни каждой женщины праздник. Да и в конце-концов, если невеста счастлива, пусть "скачет" себе с фатой на голове единственную ТАКУЮ ночь в своей жизни  (а у нас молодые любят продолжить свадебное гульбище после банкета в "злачных" местах города, красуясь свадебными атрибутами. Их все поздравляют, и всё такое...) сколько хочет. И теперь, когда предлагаю заказчику такой момент на свадебном банкете, то обязательно предупреждаю, каков будет результат, а те в свою очередь, как правило, отказываются. Ведь на самом деле красивых моментов я предлагаю им много, вы все их, думаю, знаете, а выбор за заказчиком. Вот как-то так...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Честно говоря, удивлена, что это бред( на мой взгляд) могли напечатать в журнале "Чем развлечь гостей"
> ИМХО


Люд,это правда сейчас престиж этого журнала стал падать,потому что они уже практически печатаю всё кто что пришлёт...раньше сама там печаталась и журнал нравился,и действительно отбирали интересное и цензура была)))но уже год не читаю его,так как там практически одно и тоже только другими словами....передел на переделе...и такой бред....думаешь" не ужели кто это может ставить или использовать..."

----------


## BimBoom

> Оксана, поставь свое имя в автоподпись( в личных настройках это можно сделать), чтоб не ходить каждый раз к тебе в профиль и не обращаться Бим-Бом.
> Искать номер журнала ЧРГ абсолютно ни к чему.
> Главное , пожалуй иметь несколько интерпритаций этого же хода. Без наливания , выпивания водки...
> Конечно, творческий человек сможет ухватить идею и переработать. Лишь бы не копировали слепо и бездумно.


Спасибо за совет,обязательно поставлю своё имя, просто я впервые общаюсь на форуме и ещё плохо ориентируюсь.

----------


## ulybka

Кому как удобно, тот так и трактует традицию!

----------


## ulybka

> Я где-то тоже прочла, что  каравай с которым встречают молодых  нельзя не с кем делить, мол молодые счастьем своим делятся с другими .


А как же выражение "Разделенное счастье это счастье вдвойне?"

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Всем доброй ночи! Всю тему еще не прочитала, но уже кое-что попробовала. Спасибо огромное за идею Поп-группы! Провела на свадьбе, прошло просто на ура!!!!! Делала на выкуп туфельки. Поп-группу сформировали из жениха и свидетеля, название дали смешное - обыграли яркую фамилию молодых. Писали невесте: "Таня, я тебя люблю!!!" - жених якобы солировал, а свидетель - бэк-вокал. Я комментировала по ходу - кто сфальшивил, у кого абсолютный слух и т.п. Стояли на "сцене" - стульях, а невеста сидела на стуле и смотрела выступление. В общем, очень "Вкусная" идея, спасибо!!! Гостям очень понравилось, и сами молодые в восторге.

----------


## Лилия Шестак

Незнаю может конечно известный конкурс но классный. 
Молодым дается заранее заготовленный лист с аббревиатурами. напротив каждой они пишут слова из песен которые первые пришли им на ум. Потом ведущий берет у них листик и расшифровывает аббревиатуры. например - о чем думала невеста год назад/жених; с каким девизом идет по жизни невеста/жених и т.п.

Еще классная фишка жених танцует лезгинку(как кто то тут писал, извиняюсь недавно на форуме еще всех не запомнила) с вывернутым наружу пиджаком и галстуком на лбу аля рембо. ведущая говорит что то плохо получается друзья помогите. выходят друзья, им делают такой же "костюм" и включается музыка для стриптиза

----------


## Саша Буч

Добавлю кое-что (было уже у optimistka17, немного изменил) - "Выпил - Закусил". Делаю на юбилеях и на дружеских встречах. Спрашиваю у тостующего гостя - "Вы смелый человек ?" А то ! "Сможете выпить из той посуды, какую сами сейчас выберите ? И закусить необычно ?" Конечно ! Заранее распечатываю в две коробки: А-вариант выпить - из стакана, из тарелки, из ладоней, из бутылки, из крышки, из рюмки соседа, из ложки, из пакета и т.д. Б - вариант закусить - спеть песню, станцевать, поцеловать виновника торжества, получить поцелуй от виновника торжества, облизать ложку-тарелку и т.д. На что ваша фэнтэзи способна !

----------


## Андрец

Конкурс очень простой, но веселый, все зависит от подачи! 
Участвуют 6 пар, встают в порядке мальчик девочка. подхожу к первому участнику и спрашиваю: Что тебе нравиться в твоей соседке больше всего? он начинает описывать, в итоге необходимо подвести его к определенному ответу, конкретно что? Прическа! И так к каждому! Последнему участнику я говорю комплимент.  Дальше я говорю: Люди теперь каждому из вас по очереди предстоит станцевать именно той частью тела которая вам понравилась больше всего в вашем соседе! 
Главное:
!. Музыка (**треки лучше подбирать с чувством юмора и с уклоном на современность) 
В конце выбираем по аплодисментам лучшего мальчика и лучшую девочку, они напоследок танцую твист (любая прикольнаяя песенка) и получают главный приз!

----------


## Katerinka

[QUOTE=BimBoom;4240573]

Номера
Застольная игра.

Все присутствующие получают номера (от 1 до 20, я предлагаю их ничего не подозревающим жующим гостям на планшете для сценария, карточки заготавливаю заранее или немного загодя прямо ручкой на небольших клочках бумаги) , Ведущий озвучивает для каждого номера задание, гости выполняют.

Номер 5 наливает рюмочку, но не выпи¬вает ее.

Мне кажется только для очень своей компании, у меня вот свекровь была на дне рождение у подруги она работает в ДК и на всех их праздниках массовик-затейник,вот она им проводила такой конкурс, свекровь сказала что все прям от этого конкурса были восторге,но я вот примерив его на не знакомую компанию что -то смеха не испытала,хотя ..........каждому свое

----------


## Katerinka

> Я недавно начала проводить игру "Зайчик в норку". Принцип игры "Бег вокруг стульев".В круг становятся девушки (спинами друг к другу).ноги расставлены на ширину плечей,руки за спиной.Вокруг них мальчики,они же зайчики на одного больше.Под быструю музыку они бегают вокруг своих партнерш,когда музыка прерывается они должны засунуть свою голову между ног у девушек.Кому не досталась норка, выходит и забирает с собой любую норку-девушку.Заранее приношу извинение  у автора этой игры.


Я вот такой человек я всегда пытаюсь посмотреть на любой конкурс с нескольких сторон,(хотя может так заморачиваться и не стоит) а вот если со вторыми половинками люди, то это же............ Мне например очень нравится конкурс "настоящий мужчина" (очень прошу прощения , но автора не могу вспомнить)я его провожу как присмотрюсь к юбиляру и супруге, а то знаете как бывает он "высокий" начальник, а она "серая мышка", может вдруг я ее по больному задену, праздник никому не хочется портить

----------


## Katerinka

> здравствуйте! Скажите, а что Вы делаете впоследствие с караваем? Зная по старинным традициям, что с караваем молодоженам нельзя делиться, якобы таким образом они раздают своё счастье. Я делаю так, молодожены вместе,берясь с разных сторон, разламывают каравай ( у кого больше половина, тот и "хозяин" в доме). А потом прошу угостить гостей, а гостей прошу, чтобы, беря от молодых хлеб, каждый дал им дельный семейный совет. Так как всем гостям хочется быть услышанными, то в общем получается недолго( учитывая то, что гости произносят совет одним словом) и приятно для гостей и полезно для молодых.


Я  при встрече обговариваю, что с караваем делаем, так как кто то только домой,а кто то и гостей угостить за счастье

----------


## Katerinka

> Мам, я всё
> 
> Игроки выстраиваются возле стульев, на которых лежат шарики. Игроки не знают, что шарики наполнены водой. По команде ведущего игроки садятся на стул и пытаются лопнуть шарик. Когда шарик лопнут, игрок должен сказать:"Мам,я все!". 
> 
> Даже не нужно объявлять победителя!))


Простите, и что весь праздник делать(извините с мокрой............) после мам я все??? :Blink:

----------


## Толичек

Да это из этой серии. Я например обращаюсь к виновникам торжества с просьбой указать на трех самых самых. выходят, завязываю им глаза, кладу на стул разные предметы(ручка, батарейка, небольшой кусочек мыла). Пока звучит музыка должны определить, что под ними. В роди бы и старый конкурс, сколько раз проводил всегда народ смеется, особенно когда начинают гадать, что под ними. Единственное, что на некоторых мероприятиях его не провожу. Смотрю на коллектив. Бывает не всегда уместен.  У меня например пару таких было. Вот например недавно проводил. Вызываю двух желающих. Даю по апельсину. Очищают на время, кто быстрее, а затем достаю узкий скотч и говорю, а теперь приклеить  кожуру с помощью скотча кто быстрее. Приз победителю = АПЕЛЬСИН

----------


## Толичек

Вот еще один конкурс для мужиков. Минимум реквизита.

Реквизит: 5 галстуков-самовязов, 4 купюры по 5000 руб., 3 стула, 2 коробки спичек, 2 картофелины, 2 веревки, 2 прищепки.

Призы: 4 шоколадки, бутылка шампанского.

Ведущий:
Сегодня особенный день, и вот почему: я намерен прямо здесь и прямо сейчас провести среди присутствующих конкурс красоты среди мужчин. Мужчины есть? Прекрасно. Если вы меня спросите, что же это за конкурс, то я вам отвечу: в отличие от тривиальных конкурсов красоты среди представительниц прекрасной половины человечества в нашем случае мужчинам не придется примерять купальники, блистая на сцене бицепсами-трицепсами и прочими частями тела — нет! Мужчин чаще всего любят и ценят не только за прелести экстерьера, а как раз наоборот! Неважно, есть ли у мужчины прическа, или, скажем, животик. Настоящий мужчина должен быть элегантно одетым, должен уметь считать и зарабатывать деньги, ценить время, быть просто, черт возьми, сексуальным (хотя вряд ли кто точно знает, что это такое).

Но, как бы то ни было, — встречают все равно по одежке. Вспомните, как живописал красавца Онегина великий Пушкин: «Как денди лондонский одет, пострижен по последней моде…» и так далее. Скажите пожалуйста, кто-нибудь знает, во что именно должен быть одет настоящий денди, настоящий светский лев? (Зрители называют элементы одежды, кто-то обязательно произносит:«Галстук») Правильно! Конечно, галстук! Достаточно, я прошу вас выйти вот сюда, на игровую площадку! (Если заветное слово называет дама: ей предоставляется право выбора первого участника). Представьтесь, пожалуйста! Постойте тут, я сейчас приведу к вам остальных!

Как я уже упоминал, настоящий мужчина должен уметь считать деньги. Внимание, мужчины, кто из вас сейчас, не залезая в карман, может точно сказать, сколько у него в кармане денег? (Кто-то говорит:«Ноль!»). Вот он — самый экономный мужчина, все деньги в банке, в кармане ноль. Прошу на площадку и — аплодисменты второму игроку! Как вас зовут? Спасибо.

А теперь вспомните пословицы и скажите мне, что в наше время ценится дороже денег? (Кто-то непременно говорит:«Время!»). Точно! Конечно, время! А счетчиком времени от веку считаются часы! На моих — …, у кого такой же результат? А у кого часы спешат? У вас? Так вы просто торопитесь стать третьим конкурсантом! И жить торопится, и чувствовать спешит! Аплодисменты третьему участнику программы!

Знакомьтесь — соперники! Три богатыря, три красавца на подбор. А скажите-ка мне, дорогие зрители, кого еще в истории было трое? (Идет аукцион, на счет «три» кто-то побеждает). Вот он — четвертый красавец! Аплодисменты! Представьтесь.

По условиям игры вам предоставляется право выбрать пятого игрока! Выбирайте из зрителей! Есть! И зовут пятого конкурсанта … . Отлично! Аплодисменты участникам конкурса красоты!

1 конкурс
Итак, мы начинаем конкурс! Известно, что настоящий мужчина должен быть элегантно одет. Ничто, пожалуй, так не украшает мужчину, как модный, правильно завязанный ошейни… -э-э, простите, галстук! Вот пять галстуков -самовязов, каждому по штуке. Внимание, игроки! Система игры такова: после каждого этапа кто-то из вас будет покидать площадку с утешительным призом, остальные продолжат бой до победы, а пока — галстуки на вытянутые руки!

Задача: завязать галстук любым из двенадцати имеющихся в запасе у человечества узлов, и как только он окажется завязанным на вашей шее, в знак готовности поднять вверх руку! Ясно? Но команде «начали!» вяжете галстук на шее, и — руку вверх! Тот, кто поднимет последним, — проиграл. Приготовились! Начали! (Игроки вяжут галстуки ЛЮБЫМ узлом, кто-то — последний). Есть проигравший! Ах, как жаль, каких-то секунд не хватило вам, но увы, это так. Вот ваш утешительный приз, можете вернуться в зал, а остальные сейчас продолжат борьбу. (Галстук)

2 конкурс
Ну что ж, галстуки вы осилили, идем далее. Прошу встать на одну линию. Я уже говорил, что настоящий мужчина должен уметь зарабатывать деньги. Но настоящий мужчина также должен уметь красиво пускать деньги на ветер! Вот вам деньги — по тысячерублевке, складывайте ее «домиком», а ветер — под носом.

По команде «начали!» вам надо дунуть на купюру, пустив ее на ветер. Тот, чья окажется ближе, — проиграл. Ясно? Приготовились. Начали! (Игроки дуют на купюры, чья-то оказывается ближе). Ах, как вам не повезло! Ну не беда, — просто вы чуть поэкономней остальных, вот вам утешительный приз, спасибо и аплодисменты публики! А бойцов между тем осталось трое.

3 конкурс
И мы продолжаем! (Ассистенты выносят три стула, ставят их позади игроков). Уже сказано, что счетчиком времени являются часы. «Семеро одного не ждут» — это тоже о времени. В очередном конкурсе задача проста: по команде «начали!» вы ринетесь в зал и соберете у зрителей, — а они, я уверен, вам помогут, — по семеро наручных часов каждый! Свои — считаются.

Тот, кто придет к своему стульчику последним, — проиграл! Итак, болельщики, помогайте! Начали! (Игроки бегут в зал, собирают часы, кто-то последний). Стоп игра! Да-да, — жаль, вам тоже не хватило времени!… Но это не горе — счастливые просто часов не наблюдают! Ваш приз, и — аплодисменты публики!

4 конкурс
Уважаемые владельцы счетчиков времени! Через несколько минут ваши часы к вам вернутся, потому что впереди — последний этап игры! Внимание, конкурсанты! Вы — настоящие мужчины? Вы готовы к победе? Вы не откажетесь от последнего тура и не сбежите с поля боя? Отлично! Последний этап — конкурс на самого сексуального мужчину! Спокойно, я сейчас все объясню!

Чтобы вдохновить любимую на ответное чувство, любая птица, зверь, в том числе и человек, исполняет перед ней некое подобие эротического танца! Именно это вам и предстоит сделать, и поможет вам вот такой нехитрый реквизит! (Выносятся две веревки по метру, на концах — по картошке и по бельевой прищепке). Задача проста — прицепив картошку на веревочке к пряжке ремня, вы, исполняя эротические движения телом взад-вперед, при помощи картофелины должны протолкнуть этот коробок спичек (к ногам каждого ставится по коробку спичек) до вот этой черты (на расстоянии метров трех-четырех).

Ногами, руками и прочими органами себе помогать нельзя! Итак, приведите инструмент в спокойное положение! Нет, от длины, я вас уверяю, ничего не зависит! Руками и ногами не помогаем — негигиенично! По команде начнете действовать. Tот, чей коробок первым пересечет финиш, получит главный приз. Внимание, начали! (Игра, кто-то оказался более быстрым). Есть победа! Вот он — супергерой вечера, секс-символ местного масштаба и просто красавец-мужчина! А вы — да, жаль, жаль — чуть-чуть не успели. Ну да ничего, спешка не красит мужчину. Вот вам утешительный приз. А вам, дорогой победитель, вот это шампанское! Я уверен, что первый тост, который вы поднимите, будет за тех, во имя кого мужчины зарабатывают деньги, пишут песни и стихи, совершают самые сумасбродные и прекрасные поступки — за вас, милые дамы! Спасибо за игру!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Реквизит: 5 галстуков-самовязов, 4 купюры по 5000 руб., 3 стула, 2 коробки спичек, 2 картофелины, 2 веревки, 2 прищепки.
> 
> Призы: 4 шоколадки, бутылка шампанского.


и это вы называете без реквизита?

----------


## Надежда83

Не согласна! Прекрасный конкурс, все зависит от того как его преподнести. Моя публика всегда в восторге. А многие гости, который встречаются на последующих праздниках просят его провести.

А просто ведущий, скорее всего пришел, чтобы срубить по быстрому и работать не хочет. Повторю свою мысль:все зависит от того, как ведущий вдохновит и преподнесет данную идею. Такие "если" и "а вдруг" - заведомо провальная позиция.


> А номер 4 не хочет пить водку и посылает номер 5 куда-то подальше
> 
> А номер 10 и 7 - противники привселюдных поцелуев и вообще едва знакомы
> А номера 8 и 9 пьют вино и не хотят говорить комплименты водке
> А номер 20 уходит в сад. Сам уходит, чтоб его не побили...
>  Честно говоря, удивлена, что это бред( на мой взгляд) могли напечатать в журнале "Чем развлечь гостей"
> ИМХО

----------


## Толичек

Я же написал минимум реквизита.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Реквизит: 5 галстуков-самовязов, 4 купюры по 5000 руб., 3 стула, 2 коробки спичек, 2 картофелины, 2 веревки, 2 прищепки.


-это далеко не   


> Минимум реквизита.






> завязать галстук любым из двенадцати имеющихся в запасе у человечества узлов,





> дунуть на купюру, пустив ее на ветер.


Этому конкурсу сто лет в обед.... в 2002 годлу на свадьбе моей сестры я получала от этого удовольствие....






> ринетесь в зал и соберете у зрителей по семеро наручных часов каждый


Этого я стараюсь не делать однажды в конкурсе вот такую личную вещь нечаянно раздавили....



> прицепив картошку на веревочке к пряжке ремня, вы, исполняя эротические движения телом взад-вперед, при помощи картофелины должны протолкнуть этот коробок спичек


 Не ужели это весело????

----------


## sergey37

Привет, Люда. Я недавно на этом сайте. В индустрии праздников тоже не очень давно. Но за плечами уже кое что есть. Сейчас готоввлюсь к проведению выпускного. точнее к заключительной её части, банкету. Есть чем поделиться в этом направлении? заранее благодарен.

----------


## Толичек

А я на свадьбах молодым говорю. Что бы помощь в трудные минуты приходила и от друзей присутствующих на свадьбе угостите их караваем. Молодые с удовольствием угощают присутствующих гостей. Но были моменты когда этот момент обговаривал с молодыми и они не соглашались на это .

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Коллеги, я редко сюда забегаю, но, честно говоря, немного в шоке. Конкурсы, описанные выше, скорее из разряда клубных. Да и старые они настолько, что обсуждать их даже не хочется. 

Беру на себя смелость напомнить начинающим, что мы несем культуру в массы, а не просто развлекаем. Не стоит проводить ничего такого, от чего гостю утром стало бы стыдно.

----------


## Долька лимона

> Сейчас готоввлюсь к проведению выпускного. точнее к заключительной её части, банкету. Есть чем поделиться в этом направлении?


Сергей, так тебе сюда надо (попробуй, есть ли вход): http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126662

----------


## Барановская Наталья

А еще вот такие конкурс без реквизита (проводила и не раз)
1) Застегни ремень. Вызывается несколько пар (столько, сколько мужчин с ремнями на штанах) ставите пару спиной друг к другу. Женщина берется за бляшку ремня мужчины (получается руки назад). А мужчина смыкает руки вокруг талии женщины. Перед этим ведущая просит расстегнуть ремень (не снять, а расстегнуть) и по сигналу ведущей, девушки застегивают ремень. Мужины не помогают, а только подсказывают. Проходит очень здорово. 
2) Мужской гарем. Вызывается 2 женщины и к каждой по 3-е мужчин. По сигналу, мужчины одевают на женщину все что есть на себе. Нужно заранее оговорить, что брюки трогать нельзя. (мужики снимают все, ремень, носик, ботинки, рубашки, майки и прочее) в итоге женщина, на которой больше вещей - побеждает.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

> носик, ботинки, рубашки, майки


 Я бы сразу ушла с праздника на месте девушки.

----------


## optimistka17

Силу воли воспитывать надо,Танюха, а не убегать с праздника. Ну подумаешь, *носок с мужика сняли и вместе с ботинком  на девушку повесили*? :Jopa: 
 А если серьезно я порой готова не просто кричать, а орать диким голосом,- ну когда же у ведущего появится хоть капля культуры, чтоб понять элементарно простые вещи, что такое хорошо, а что такое плохо????????!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Я бы сразу ушла с праздника на месте девушки.





> носок с мужика сняли и вместе с ботинком  на девушку повесили?


Нет нет, вы не поняли, они сами снимают. Я ничего не говорю им. Оговаривается только то, что брюки нельзя трогать. А остальное они то, что желают, то и снимают и естественно все с согласия девушки.  Еще ни одна не ушла. Вы не правильно представили. Например, девушки были на каблуках, ей парни на них носки и одевали, а потом еще ботинки свои давали. Кто -то носки вставлял между ремнем на поясе, ну и разные варианты. Моя вина в том что я не указала, что этот конкурс лучше проходит в знакомой компании.

----------


## ненька

> Например, девушки были на каблуках, ей парни на них носки и одевали, а потом еще ботинки свои давали.


Наташ, ты уж не обижайся, но МУЖСКИЕ НОСКИ..... Учитывая, что они сняты с мужской ноги, и наверняка уже с запахом пота, все-таки он уже он в них походил, пусть и недолго, я думаю не очень приятно надевать девушке, а уж тем более вставлять за ремень на поясе и т.д. По меньшей мере, это негигиенично для самой дамы, а для зрителей я думаю просто неэстетично. :Nono:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

> Нет нет, вы не поняли, они сами снимают. Я ничего не говорю им. Оговаривается только то, что брюки нельзя трогать.


Ну понятно, что сами. Но тем не менее чем больше я читаю подобное, тем больше понимаю, как я стала далека от народа.... Спасибо, ФОРУМ, тебе за это, особенно спасибо ИРИНЕ-ВЕТЕРКУ, которая с первых же моих фото, выставленных еще на МСК, указала мне на подобные ошибки. Ирочка, низкий поклон!!!!! Сейчас очень часто клиенты благодарят меня именно за ИНТЕЛЛИГЕНТНОСТЬ проведения праздников.

----------


## optimistka17

Мне порой кажется, что мы говорим на разных языках...
 Не можем понять друг друга.
 Разве кто-то из тех , кто прочел  пост понял , что тамада сняла с мужчины и на девушку повесила носки или обувь? Понятно, что сами снимают и сами вешают.
 Речь идет о том, что ЭТО спровоцировано ведущей.
И самое обидное, что горе- ведущая( уж извините, но это самое мягкое, что могу сказать) считает, что все нормально, что ЭТО можно проводить, но в определенной компании. И рассказывает на Форуме, что ЭТО проверено неоднократно...
Ладно, проехали.
 Надеюсь, что новички сами разберутся ЧТО брать себе на вооружение.

----------


## ведущая Наталья

В моей практике был такой случай лет семь тому назад...Зав.магазином, женщина волевая и бескомпромиссная, пригласила меня провести Новогодний корпоратив.Видимо я была ей симпатична своим "живым нравом". Я всё время старалась отбирать такой игровой материал, чтобы не поставить гостей в неловкое положение. И вот, когда уже  время моего ведения подходило к концу, она подошла и буквально приказала, чтобы я затеяла её любимый конкурс.Он известен всем без исключения, когда из одежды необходимо связать цепь, у кого длиннее. Я ей отвечаю, мол я такие конкурсы не провожу принципиально. Но мне было указано, что работаю я на празднике, устроенном ею, и это закон. Прошло столько лет, но я до сих пор испытываю чувство дикой неловкости. Вот такая НАУКА!!!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Но мне было указано, что работаю я на празднике, устроенном ею, и это закон.


так дали бы ей микрофон,пусть сама и проводит!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> носик, ботинки, рубашки, майки и прочее) в итоге женщина, на которой больше вещей - побеждает.


 Наташа, насмешила. Я в комнату не захожу, пока муж, придя с работы, сняв всё в единичном экземпляре, не уберёт куда подальше и комнату не проветрит. Ну не могу я этим дышать. [IMG]http://s14.******info/48c25cad0a17b28850165c4f8a1a47ab.gif[/IMG] А там 6 мужиков.

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Разве кто-то из тех , кто прочел  пост понял , что тамада сняла с мужчины и на девушку повесила носки или обувь? Понятно, что сами снимают и сами вешают.
>  Речь идет о том, что ЭТО спровоцировано ведущей.
> И самое обидное, что горе- ведущая( уж извините, но это самое мягкое, что могу сказать) считает, что все нормально, что ЭТО можно проводить, но в определенной компании. И рассказывает на Форуме, что ЭТО проверено неоднократно...


Ух какие тапки в меня полетели! Я уже поняла свою ошибку, к сожалению не могу удалить тот конкурс. Его надо перенести в те конкурсы, которые не нужно проводить. Я же учусь вместе со всеми новичками. И учусь быстро! Спасибо за критику! 
Делаю вывод для себя - к сожалению книги с играми написаны  людьми, "далекими" от людей на праздниках (а этот конкурс встречала во многих книгах). Попробовала провести и ошиблась.  Все познается методом проб и ошибок! Тем более что и посоветоваться было не с кем. А теперь, есть учителя и отличные, благодаря форуму!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ух какие тапки в меня полетели!


 Мы же любя. И ты умница. А вот честно, я так радуюсь, когда молодёжь пришедшая недавно в профессию, сразу это понимает и начинает думать, а не просто брать где-то прочитанное. Всё же не зря мы здесь общаемся. А шишки мы все набивали

----------


## Светлана Абрамович

и я хочу поделиться безобидным конкурсом " дамская интуиция"......(пишу все дословно)
 1.......с дамской интуицией не сможет конкурировать даже самый сверхчувствительный детектор лжи и в этом мы сейчас убедимся, внимание...
2. ( звучит 3 варианта аудиозаписи с фразами известных политиков) - дамам первым угадавшим голоса вручаются смайлики. 
3... всех претенденток  на звание " Мисс Интуиция"-  обладательниц смайликов я приглашаю на  подиум,( у каждой участницы свой музыкальный выход) 
4....а теперь сударыни, получите конверты с секретной информацией, не вскрывайте его, а только лишь ощущением руки почувствуйте энергетику, и  теперь ощущая тот энергетический сигнал из конверта, ступайте в зал и найдите себе пару (мужчину)  со схожим энергетическим сигналом и ведите его на сцену (дамы идут в зал и выводят мужчин),
5... настал самый волнительный момент нашей игры, потому как сейчас вскроется истина : кого же вы нашли? (в конвертах лежат записки: приключение, друг, просто ищу, фитнестренера, в общем характеристик много) 
6.  ....а далее можно проводить с этими парами любой конкурс на выбывание (сигнальные кнопки, раз-словечко-песенка,  ит.д.) в итоге остается победительница с парой. ей задается вопрос: и что же вам сейчас подсказывает ваша интуиция? ( всегда мне говорят одно и тоже: Надо выпить!) И вы опять угадали желание гостей!Мы восхищаемся вашей интуицией! (даме-приз, она говорит тост) 
от себя спасибо за внимание! вообще все игровухи и забавы придумываю сама, но понятно что трудно изобретать велосипед, и все уже придумано за нас, но тем не менее, а вдруг это будет для вас новым и  интересным ( да,  хочу добавить, любое действие праздника обязательно должно поддерживаться вкусной музыкой, тогда успех гарантирован, т.к музыка является самым сильным фактором психоэмоционального воздействия на восприятие человека, его порой словом не проймешь, а ставишь песенку про козявочку -начинает слезами уливаться))

----------


## YLKE

Спасибо большое очень понравилось. Только один вопрос, а не получится ли так, что дамы выберут свои пары (я бы естественно выбрала своего мужа). Может участвуют только холостые гости?

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*Светлана Абрамович*, шикарный игровой блок!!!Спасибо!А что еще может быть написано в конверте?

----------


## Margonk-777

[QUOTE=Светлана Абрамович;4338709]и я хочу поделиться безобидным конкурсом " дамская интуиция"..
я провожу подобный конкурс, который называю "Мисс очарования". Вызываем 5-6 участниц. И говорим, что сейчас проведем конкурс, которых проходит в 3 этапа, по оканчанию которых, по апплодисментам гостей , определим победительницу.
1 задание - каждая под музыку должна продемонстрировать свою красивую походку.
 2. Назвать ту часть тела, которой она больше всего гордиться, повторяться нельзя, а потом под музыку продемонстрировать свою часть тела, танцуя только ей.
 3. привести из зала мужчину, после чего парам предложить станцевать три отрезка, (танго, твист и эротичную музыку.) После чего по аплодисментам определить победителя.
Проходит весело, считаю, что конкурс универсальный, егоможно использовать, как на юбилеях, так и на свадьбах и копоративах.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> я провожу подобный конкурс, который называю "Мисс очарования".


конкурс действительно универсальный,но он совсем не похож на конкурс Светланы Абрамович.
У нее прописан МАНОК, красной нитью проходит тема интуиции, не просто приводят мужчину, а "ищут интуитивно"...видна завязка-кульминация-развязка!
в предложенном вами игровом блоке просто соединены разные конкурсы.Это неплохо.Так многие делают, и это пользуется успехом. :Ok:

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> раз-словечко-песенка


Подскажите что этор за конкурс? Я не сталкивалась.

----------


## Margonk-777

Вот еще какую я игру использую, назвала "Золотая рыбка". Как говориться, я ее слепила из того, что было. Провожу в основном на юбилеях у женщин. Вызываем всех мужчин, одеваем им нарисованные маски-рыбки, на голову. Говорю, что так как сегодня у нас именинница женщина, то мужчины просто обязаны уделять ей свое внимание и исполнять все ее капризы и пожелания. Потом обращаюсь к имениннице, мы девочками подумали и решили вам на день рождения подарить золотую рыбку. (Одеть первому и последнему золотую рыбку). Вот наши мужчины и будут сегодня одной большой золотой рыбкой. Как известно, рыбка исполняет 3 желания. Пока наша именинница думает над своими желаниями, я  с вашего позволения загадаю одно.
Дорогие мужчины, представьте,  что вы поп-группа и приехали поздравить нашу именинницу! Вы думаете, вы сейчас будете петь? Нет, можете успокоиться. По-большей части от поп - группы нам понадобится только первая часть – ПОП, т.е. попа. А теперь я предлагаю вам повернуться к зрителям спинами, положить руки друг другу на плечи, и под легкую музыку, нужно не спеша, крупно эротично, и самое главное разборчивым почерком написать попой слово «Поздравляем!». 
2-е желание – Теперь бы нам хотелось посмотреть как вы танцуете (Маруся, раз, два…) 
3-е желание  - Купить шоколадку в соседнем супермаркете в костюме золотой рыбки. (Или спеть песню-переделку, ну или у кого на что хватит фантазии)
Женщинам всегда приятно, когда все мужчины на их праздники, стараюстя именно для нее!!

----------


## Светлана Абрамович

> Спасибо большое очень понравилось. Только один вопрос, а не получится ли так, что дамы выберут свои пары (я бы естественно выбрала своего мужа). Может участвуют только холостые гости?


Право выбора партнера всегда предоставляю гостям, потому как это будет самый безаварийный вариант,  ничего  плохого в том, если вы приведете своего мужа, или девушка приведет своего парня, ( и я бы сделала так же)от этого игра получается еще куражнее, ведь мы можем позволить себе более раскованно взаимодействовать со своим партнером, с чужим мужичком будет сложнее и опассснее, а вдруг у него женушка с большим багажом ревности

практически всегда получаются супружеские пары, и это позволяет повернуть игру в новое русло. состязание супружеских пар.

----------


## Светлана Абрамович

> *Светлана Абрамович*, шикарный игровой блок!!!Спасибо!А что еще может быть написано в конверте?


в конвертах может быть что угодно: мачо, друг, "папик", приключение, идеального мужа, чудо,  беспроигрышный вариант, спонсора, юморист, с кем выпить, просто ищу, офигенный мужик;
и естественно в момент "вскрытия истины" будете добавлять свой комментарий: приключение - это ваше приключение на сегодняшний вечер, просто ищу - такая находка, не мужик, а клад и он ваш!; идеальный муж - проверяется временем и женой; беспроигрышный вариант - стопудово ваш!; спонсор - не упустите возможность; с кем выпить - с ним  не только выпить, но закусить.

----------


## Светлана Абрамович

это конкурс, скорее из разряда бородатых,  но в командных состязаниях ( как промежуточный тур) имеет свой эмоциональный эффект... все просто:
1. на подносе демонстрирую открытки цветочной стороной вверх, а на обратной стороне написано слово (любое)
2. участники по очереди в ходе состязаний, выбирают открытку, читают слово и в течение нескольких секунд ( диджей дает маленькую секундную подложку, в итоге время на размышление у всех одинаковое)  должны исполнить песенку, где есть это слово.
колличество запевов регулируете сами,  одна команда в итоге должна пойти "промочить"  голосовые связки.

----------


## Julkamaus

Мы были в прошлом году в Турции и там проходил конкурс Мисстер года. Организаторы сделали такой конкурс, попробую его описать.

В круг вставали все мужчины, их было 4 или 5 человек и одели шляпы. Ведущий говорил числа от 1 до 5.
На число 1 все должны были правую руку положить на шляпу рядом стоящиму с права,
на число 2 они должны были снять шляпу с рядом стоящего с права и одеть её на себя
на число 3 все должны были правой рукой взять рядом стоящего с права за бедро и те кого взяли произнести "воау"
на число 4 все должны сделать делать такое движения от Майкла Джексона, когда тот перекрестив ноги кружиться во круг себя, правая рука на шляпе и приходя на свое исходное состояние делает движения тазом вперёт при етом произносить "ууууу"
и на число 5 все должны опять одеть шляпы на рядом стоящего с права.

Ведущий повторяет ети числа всё быстрее и быстрее и учасники начинают путаться, происходит такая путаница, просто умора.... :Taunt: Те, кто путаются, выбывают из конкурса, в итоге остается один победитель.

Я скажу вам, весь зал хохотал держась за животы.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Поражаюсь...тема называется "конкурсы...*без реквизита*!"4-5 шляп-это не реквизит? 
Вот,если не использовать шляпы, то получится примерно такая БЕЗ РЕКВИЗИТНАЯ игра  "Хулиганим":
на 1- все поднимают руку вверх и кричат- Здоровья юбиляру!( Гуляют все, Я звезда! и тд)
на 2- все должны были правой рукой взять рядом стоящего с права за бедро и те кого взяли произнести "воау"
на 3- соседа слева пощекотать 
на 4- сделать танцевальное движение (приседать и вилять при этом бедрами)



> Ведущий повторяет ети числа всё быстрее и быстрее и учасники начинают путаться, происходит такая путаница, просто умора....


и при этом НЕТ реквизита!

----------


## Julkamaus

> Поражаюсь...тема называется "конкурсы...без реквизита!"4-5 шляп-это не реквизит?


я согласно с реквизитом, но минимальмым.

извеняюсь, что не в той теме выложела

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> я согласно с реквизитом, но минимальмым.
> 
> извеняюсь, что не в той теме выложела


главное,что выложила!!!!!Спасибо,что делишься идеями"!Это и правда хорошая форма конкурса.Я так делаю и Украинский конкурс,и Свадебного полицейского,и выбор Снегурочки,и "Синхронное плавание" на Олимпиаде.Всегда подобные конкурсы вызывают смех,азарт и дарят хорошие фотки.

----------


## Julkamaus

> и Свадебного полицейского,и выбор Снегурочки,и "Синхронное плавание" на Олимпиаде.


а можно поподробней об этих конкурсах или они уже темке есть? Я только до 15 странички пока дошла.... :Blush2:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> а можно поподробней об этих конкурсах или они уже темке есть?


не помню,выставляла ли я их здесь.Вместо всех конкурсов опишу кратко суть:то,что их объединяет!
Нужно дать смысловую нагрузку конкурсу.Не просто "для конкурса мне нужно 5 мужчин,а теперь делайте то-то-то..", а создать цельность игры.
Например,во время проведения блока Украина(в Свадьбе в стиле Путешествие) спрашиваю,какие украинские блюда вы знаете.Всегда в первую очередь вспоминают борщ,сало,галушки,ну,и горилку не забывают :Smile3: 
Те,кто активно перечислял эти блюда получают по маленькой бутылочки Перцовки и выходят для конкурса, потом выбирают себе партнера.
Дальше я говорю,что сейчас проверим их на внимательность(трезвость и тд).Я буду называть блюдо,а вы должны будете сделать какое-то конкретное действие.
Запоминаем:
*борщ-это здоровье!Поэтому,когда мы слышим "борщ", поднимаем правую руку вверх и громко произносим "Здоровья молодоженам"
*сало- прибавляет вес :Smile3: поэтому при слове "сало" поднимаем партнершу на руки,показывая,что она легкая(можно попросить просто подпрыгнуть,как пушинки)
* галушки- скользкие. Меняемся в парах местами
*горилка- бодрящая. Девушка целует мужчину в щечку

Дальше говорю эти слова в произвольном порядке, убыстряя темп. Кто ошибся-выбывает.Играем до пары победителей

Подробнее о подобных безреквизитных играх можем поговорить в темке.Приглашаю :Yes4:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...30#post4339730

----------


## Julkamaus

> *борщ-это здоровье!Поэтому,когда мы слышим "борщ", поднимаем правую руку вверх и громко произносим "Здоровья молодоженам"
> *сало- прибавляет веспоэтому при слове "сало" поднимаем партнершу на руки,показывая,что она легкая(можно попросить просто подпрыгнуть,как пушинки)
> * галушки- скользкие. Меняемся в парах местами
> *горилка- бодрящая. Девушка целует мужчину в щечку


спасибо, теперь поняла, это на подобе, как я делаю юбилейный коктейль, когда на слово коньяк, кавалеры подымают дам на руки, на слова водка, целуются, а на вино, дамы обнимают кавалеров.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> спасибо, теперь поняла, это на подобе, как я делаю юбилейный коктейль, когда на слово коньяк, кавалеры подымают дам на руки, на слова водка, целуются, а на вино, дамы обнимают кавалеров.


да.именно
только вы в стихах читаете?я видела однажды,как участники после фразы "когда я скажу коньяк...." разбежались.потому что все уже знают этот конкурс

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Запоминаем:
> *борщ-это здоровье!Поэтому,когда мы слышим "борщ", поднимаем правую руку вверх и громко произносим "Здоровья молодоженам"
> *сало- прибавляет веспоэтому при слове "сало" поднимаем партнершу на руки,показывая,что она легкая(можно попросить просто подпрыгнуть,как пушинки)
> * галушки- скользкие. Меняемся в парах местами
> *горилка- бодрящая. Девушка целует мужчину в щечку



оЙ прикольненько получается... Что то я\сама  не додумалась... Спасибо Катюш!

----------


## макушка

Доброго вечера всем!!!Хочу то же выложить конкурс БЕЗ реквизита,он выручает меня и на свадьбах и на юбилеях.Чаще провожу с дамами,потому,что как то мужских конкурсов или парных у меня больше,а вот дам привлечь...Тот же вариант игры "собиралки-приносилки".Только вот я ее обыгрываю каждый раз под свой сценарий-то как вариант в путешествии,что молодым или юбиляру бонус-посетить необитаемый остров,где пройдет медовый месяц или юбиляру отдохнуть от всего..,и вот именно вы( 5-6 дам) соберете прям сдесь и сейчас им все что найдете в зале,и главное объясните нам зачем и для чего это им будет нужно на острове...только одно условие-каждая из вас будет собирать предметы на заданную букву-буквы беру те на которые можно больше собрать ...иногда эти буквы совпадают с первыми буквами имени кого-то из молодых или юбиляра,а если нет то сама объясняю почему именно эти буквы-С-свадьба,счастье....буква П-помощь,подруга,поцелуй..как без нее, буква О-потому что ..очаровательны,обаятельны...вообщем идея понятна...еще даю буквы-Р,К,В,Т(больше семи участниц конкурс затянется)...Время даю минуты две,ставлю им по стульчику на который можно сложить или поставить предметы...И еще даю совет..Например Шарик-можно его определить на букву -Ш,но можно назвать Мячик-уже М, а можно воздушный шарик и это уже -В.. Кто больше соберет...Обычно зал сам начинает активно помогать,иногда соображают и тащут на С- Сережу-он вам еду будет готовить... и т.д.Ну а там уже мой комент к их перечислению...Надеюсь понятно описала?

----------


## Julkamaus

> только вы в стихах читаете?я видела однажды,как участники после фразы "когда я скажу коньяк...." разбежались.потому что все уже знают этот конкурс


да в стихах, но пока никто не убегал, даже очень даже азарно делали :Yahoo:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> да в стихах, но пока никто не убегал, даже очень даже азарно делали


ну,может,в Германии этот конкурс еще не так распространен.в Москве он уже "не прокатит"

----------


## Тимофеева

Желаю тебе…
Ведущий объявляет конкурс на самое лучшее пожелание. Желательно чтобы в этом конкурсе выступили все присутствующие, и сказали по два-три слова, начиная со слов: «Желаю тебе (вам) …». Пожелание можно адресовать всем или отдельно кому-нибудь. А можно пожелания делать сидящему справа соседу, и так все по кругу, пока очередь не дойдет до первого оратора.

Найди жену и поцелуй

Конкурс на проверку семейной страсти. В игре принимают участие семейные пары. Посередине комнаты ставятся стулья, на которые садятся жены, а по прямой к стульям расставляются пустые бутылки. Мужьям завязывают глаза и объясняют задачу: пройти, не сбив ни одной кегли (бутылки), и поцеловать жену. В тот момент, когда мужья станут подходить к женам, им надо тихо и незаметно поменяться между собой местами.

----------


## maxilla2012

Здравствуйте! Я - не профессионал, провожу юбилеи  для  родственников и  друзей. Хочу предложить танцевальный марафон по Восточному гороскопу  к  Новогодним  праздникам. Хотя до них ещё далеко, но как говорится – «Готовь сани летом…». Сочиняла сама, чувствую, что не всё гладко, но, видимо, на большее не способна. 

Проводить Дракона нужно,
Год Змеи ждёт у ворот,
Вспоминайте-ка все дружно,
Кто в какой родился год.

Кто родился в Мышкин год?
Вас большое счастье ждёт!
Выходите на  танцпол,
Чтоб исполнить «рок-н-ролл».

Кто родился в год Быка?
Будет жизнь у вас легка!
Выходите, не ленитесь.
В вихре «вальса» покружитесь.

Кто родился в Тигра год?
Ждёт вас всех карьерный взлёт!
Выходите поскорей –
Вас ждёт «танец лебедей».

Кто рождён в Собаки год?
Пусть  в  любви вам повезёт!
Выходите смело к нам –
Вы танцуете «кан-кан».

Кто родился в год Кота?
Пусть исполнится мечта!
Не робейте, выходите –
«Твистa» класс нам покажите.

Кто родился в год Дракона?
Царского достойны трона!
В круг смелее выходите – 
Нам  «чарльстон»  изобразите.

Кто рождён в год Обезьяны?
Ждёт вас отдых на Багамах!
Выходите! Красота!
Вас ждёт  «танец живота».

Кто родился в Змейкин год?
Прибыль вас большая ждёт!
Выходите просто так
И станцуйте нам  «гопак».

Кто родился в год Лошадки?
Путь по жизни будет гладким!
Выходите и без скуки
Танцевать вам «буги-вуги».


Кто рождён в год Кабана?
Будет гордиться вами страна!
Выходите, молодцы!
Ведь в «лезгинке» вы спецы!

Кто родился в год Овцы?
Ждут вас пальмы и дворцы!
Не стесняйтесь, выходите,
Нам «цыганочку» спляшите.

Пусть вас в жизни ждёт успех!
Попрошу я выйти всех!
Давайте будем посмелее,
Все танцуем, как умеем!

(под какую-нибудь зажигалочку  или что-то новогоднее, та же Сердючка)

----------


## maxilla2012

А вот для юбилея сочинились  только  начало и концовка. 

Праздник нынче, юбилей!
Танцев  жаждет наш (весь?) народ!
Вспоминайте поскорей,
Кто в какой родился год.

Пусть вас в жизни ждёт успех!
Попрошу я выйти всех!
И давайте с пылом, с жаром
Спляшем вместе с юбиляром!

Может всё остальное и не переделывать, получится как бы танцевальное развлечение–пожелание для гостей.
Попробовала  переделать, получается, по-моему, какая-то ерунда.

Кто родился в Мышкин год?
Юбиляру – ваш  почёт!
Выходите на  танцпол,
Чтоб исполнить «рок-н-ролл».

Кто родился в Тигра год?
Юбиляр  подарка ждёт!
Выходите поскорей –
Вас ждёт «танец лебедей».

Кто рождён в Собаки год?
Юбиляру пусть везёт!
Выходите смело к нам –
Вы танцуете «кан-кан».

Кто родился в год Лошадки?
Юбиляру – жизни сладкой!
Выходите и без скуки
Танцевать вам «буги-вуги».

----------


## Инна Шульга

привет всем я новичок ....прочла не всё ещё ,скоро провожу юбилей много чего взяла на заметку, а что за конкурс раз словечко песенка?это что то вроде с определенным названным словом спеть песенку?

----------


## Надежда83

В продолжение танцев по знакам гороскопа:

Обезьяны! До упаду
Вы танцуете Ламбаду!

Кто рожден в год Петуха
Лихо пляшет гопака

----------


## тапочка74

А Быки пойдут опять 
Буги -вуги танцевать.

Крысы, что стоим в сторонке?
Вместе все танцуют польку.

Почему грустит Дракон?
 Просим вас станцевать чарлстон.

----------


## tamadushkaj

> А номер 4 не хочет пить водку и посылает номер 5 куда-то подальше
> 
> А номер 10 и 7 - противники привселюдных поцелуев и вообще едва знакомы
> А номера 8 и 9 пьют вино и не хотят говорить комплименты водке
> А номер 20 уходит в сад. Сам уходит, чтоб его не побили...
>  Честно говоря, удивлена, что это бред( на мой взгляд) могли напечатать в журнале "Чем развлечь гостей"
> ИМХО


Здравствуйте оптимистка.......Я хочу сказать свое мнение по поводу этого конкурса.....Провожу его уже давно и проходит он каждый раз на УРА...У меня была компания, юбилей парню , которому исполнилось 30 лет, так вот ...он очень переживал, что собирает  компанию разных возрастов.И еще был казус, что на дне рождении его родители были уже с другими своими половинками...Поверьте мне после этой игры , не поверите, все сблизились и раскрепостились..

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Привет всем! Сейчас напишу вот что в этой темке, только не судите строго (пишу в этой темке, потому что только что ее дочитала и пришел в голову вопросс). Дорогие ведущие- вы как банк идей, спасибо всем, без вас я бы проводила мероприятия сухо и заезженно. Но я не об этом. Вот дочитала эту тему и поняла, что я не могу похвастаться ни одним конкурсом, более менее оригинальным, кроме как из просторов инета. А сейчас вопросс- скажите- а на форуме считается ведущий профи если он выкладывает оригинальные идеи? А если такой ведущий как я , например, просто общается - то общение с ним не приветствуется?

----------


## KAlinchik

> А если такой ведущий как я , например, просто общается - то общение с ним не приветствуется?


ОЛечка,общение приветстсвуется со всеми ведущими)))))все когда-то начинали и иногда в процессе простого общения рождаются такие шедевры)

----------


## макушка

> А если такой ведущий как я , например, просто общается - то общение с ним не приветствуется?


Оличка,вы главное не бойтесь общаться,я так же несмело начинала,а теперь поняла,что тут мы все=это огромный коллективный разум и бешенный творческий потенциал.Подождите и вы ччем-нибудь,кому-нибудь поможете!!!Вливайтесь.Успеха!!!

----------


## YLKE

> Привет всем! Сейчас напишу вот что в этой темке, только не судите строго (пишу в этой темке, потому что только что ее дочитала и пришел в голову вопросс). Дорогие ведущие- вы как банк идей, спасибо всем, без вас я бы проводила мероприятия сухо и заезженно. Но я не об этом. Вот дочитала эту тему и поняла, что я не могу похвастаться ни одним конкурсом, более менее оригинальным, кроме как из просторов инета. А сейчас вопросс- скажите- а на форуме считается ведущий профи если он выкладывает оригинальные идеи? А если такой ведущий как я , например, просто общается - то общение с ним не приветствуется?


Аналогичная ситуация, девиз форума делитесь, а не только берите. И будет вам счастье. Ну не талант нечем делится. К теме на другом форуме пыталась продвинуть идею (сразу говорю поддержки не снискала), рискну здесь. Идея изначально не моя, а из конкурса поцелуйная академия. Последний поцелуй когда на стулья стоящие напротив на большом расстоянии садится гость, ему на колени еще один, второму еще  и т.д. До тех пор пока между ними не остается маленькое расстояние. Последние жених и невеста (напротив друг друга) и целуются. Мне этот вариант не очень, хотела сделать также только 2 команды из мужчин, и когда они все сидят стул убираем. Гости должны удержаться. Испытано на своих домашних и их друзьях. Муж сказал сложно но можно. Назвать Один за всех и все за одного. А потом усложнить. Последний тот что на весу отцепляется и садится на колени впереди сидящему и так все. Ну вот не дает мне эта мысль покоя, а рискнуть не готова.

----------


## Курица

> оцелуй когда на стулья стоящие напротив на большом расстоянии садится гость, ему на колени еще один, второму еще  и т.д. До тех пор пока между ними не остается маленькое расстояние. Последние жених и невеста (напротив друг друга) и целуются.


У нас на форуме это называется "ПОцелуй на мосту любви" и выглядит примерно так:
[IMG]http://*********su/1765642m.jpg[/IMG] 



> 2 команды из мужчин, и когда они все сидят стул убираем. Гости должны удержаться. Испытано на своих домашних и их друзьях. Муж сказал сложно но можно. Назвать Один за всех и все за одного. А потом усложнить.


вот так усложнить? Чтоб невеста прошла по этому мосту к своему Ж., стоящему по ту сторону "живого моста"?(на фото мало мужчин видно-первый и ноги 2-го, а вообще их было больше десятка)))
[IMG]http://*********su/1745162m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Спасибо всем за советы!  :Tender:

----------


## YLKE

вот так усложнить? Чтоб невеста прошла по этому мосту к своему Ж., стоящему по ту сторону "живого моста"?(на фото мало мужчин видно-первый и ноги 2-го, а вообще их было больше десятка)))
[IMG]http://*********su/1745162m.jpg[/IMG][/QUOTE]
Нет вообще без участия женщин, только мужчины. И все как на верхнем фото только команды параллельно располагаются и как видно на фото первый участник сидит на стуле. А я хочу чтобы они за талию друг друга держались и убрать стул, чтобы участник был на весу. А удержаться они должны за счет впереди сидящего.

----------


## Саблегубик

*Курица*, 
Лично Вам задам вопрос (хотя совсем не против если кто другой ответит). 
Про "Мост любви" прочитала в собственных наработках. Плюсом там и подводка была. Но не могу в толк взять когда его проводить? Как самостоятельное действо, либо блоком с чем?

----------


## Курица

> Но не могу в толк взять когда его проводить? Как самостоятельное действо, либо блоком с чем?





> Лично Вам задам вопрос


Наташенька, да тогда, когда сочтёшь нужным...просто подумать надо, сценарий глянуть...например, уже танцы в разгаре, народ подустал...и, прежде чем сесть за стол, можно его и провести... 

Или после этого моста провести Поцелуйные курсы, сказав, что ВАС лично впечатлил только МОСТ, а вот молодые-то целоваться совсем не умеют, и их мы сейчас этому поучим, проведя практические занятия с 6-ю парами...

----------


## YLKE

> *Курица*, 
> Лично Вам задам вопрос (хотя совсем не против если кто другой ответит). 
> Про "Мост любви" прочитала в собственных наработках. Плюсом там и подводка была. Но не могу в толк взять когда его проводить? Как самостоятельное действо, либо блоком с чем?


А я читала, на другом форуме, что это отдельный блок. "Поцелуйная Академия". Молодые обыгрывают поцелуи как зачитывает ведущая. Первый царский, второй барский и т.д. Если вам нужен могу весь выложить. Последним как раз и был мост, но мне он не понравился и я его не проводила. Сейчас на фото посмотрела и буду делать. Только молодых одних я не беру. Обычно молодые и активная пара гостей. Пара показывает, молодые повторяют. А иногда вообще без молодых только гости.

----------


## Jelen

> А я читала, на другом форуме, что это отдельный блок. "Поцелуйная Академия". Молодые обыгрывают поцелуи как зачитывает ведущая. Первый царский, второй барский и т.д. Если вам нужен могу весь выложить


Мне нужен :Grin: выкладывай :Aga:

----------


## Саблегубик

> . Если вам нужен могу весь выложить.


Если не затруднит выложите пожалуйста.




> Или после этого моста провести Поцелуйные курсы


Спасибо. То не до конца мне понятно было.  :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> на другом форуме, что это отдельный блок. "Поцелуйная Академия". Молодые обыгрывают поцелуи как зачитывает ведущая. Первый царский, второй барский и т.д. Если вам нужен могу весь выложить. Последним как раз и был мост, но мне он не понравился и я его не проводила. Сейчас на фото посмотрела и буду делать. Только молодых одних я не беру. Обычно молодые и активная пара гостей. Пара показывает, молодые повторяют. А иногда вообще без молодых только гости.


Покажу вам мои "Поцелуйные курсы".
Вначале- немного фактов о поцелуях...это так, для "общего развития",иногда пару фраз отсюда и говорю :Grin: 
поцелуйные курсы

_Почему люди целуются? Во-первых, потому что это привито культурой. Во всем мире люди, попадая в романтическую ситуацию, чувствуют неосознанную необходимость целоваться.

Это одно из наиболее полезных открытий, которое я совершил во время своей исследовательской деятельности.

Такое ощущение, что представители противоположного пола запрограммированы на поцелуй и только этого и ждут.

Действительно, люди видят актеров, целующихся на экранах телевизоров, в кино и в рекламе, им рассказывают о том, что их друзья целуются с тем-то и тем-то, они видят людей, целующихся на улице.

В результате, в известных ситуациях поцелуй воспринимается как обязательная их составляющая.

Поэтому в романтической ситуации в силу вступает подсознательный стереотип, и люди чувствуют практически непреодолимое желание поцеловаться независимо от того, хотят они этого в действительности или нет.

С поцелуями связано немало забавных историй и случаев. Например, некий американец А. Е. Вольфрам из Миннесоты за 8 часов поцеловал 8001 человека 15 сентября 1990 г. во время фестиваля, проходившего в его штате.

Таким образом, он ухитрялся целовать нового человека через каждые 3,6 секунды.

Первый поцелуй на киноэкране состоялся в 1896 г. - его запечатлели Мэй Ирвин и Джон С. Райе в 30-секундном ролике Томаса Эдисона под названием "Поцелуй".

Самым насыщенным поцелуями фильм считается классический "Дон Жуан" (1926 г., компания Warner Bros.). В нем насчитали 191 поцелуй.

Самый долгий поцелуй в истории кино: Реджис Туми и Джейн Ваймен целовались на протяжении 185 секунд в фильме You’re in the Army Now ("Ты сейчас в армии", 1940 г.), что занимает 4% всей продолжительности фильма
_
*А теперь сам принцип*:
После того, как молодые раз несколько уже на ГОРЬКО поцеловались, спросить, где они так научились(или-наверное-не учились-курсов не проходили, а хотите??? Хотят, естественно).
 Тогда 6 пар (заранее присмотреть супруж. или молодые, состоящие в любовных связях-а не случайные пары!!!- тянут билеты. 
7-ой № приберегаешь для молодых и даешь "вытащить" им. Молодые будт сдавать экзамен последними. Оценки ставят после каждого поцелуя.За техничность и за артистизм. Можно-призы вручать .Пары вызываешь по очереди. Поцелуйное действо осуществляется на фоне муз.подзвучки.Тут гл. комментарий, т.е. инструктаж для пар, КАК этот вид поцелуя осуществить(нужны свои фишки, они придут со временем)

1 поцелуй - поцелуй *царский*. Мужчина становится на колено и должен перецеловать женщине каждый пальчик.(платочек под колено нужен!!!) Музыка "Императрица” Аллегрова 

2 поцелуй - поцелуй *барский*. Барин после бани сидит, развалившись вальяжно на стуле, рубашка растегнута. Мужчина кричит :"Женщина,  выпить и закусить". Женщина приносит поднос с рюмками и закуску. Он пьет рюмку, гневно отвергает поданный на вилке огурчик, и, захватив за шею женщину, смачно закусыват поцелуем...Музыка "Барыня"свадебная.

3 поцелуй - поцелуй *эскимосский.* Двое на лыжах.Идут.Шух-шух.Остановились.На длину лыж-не съезжайтесь!Эскимосы не целуются, а трутся носами, причем, до оргазма...Охи-ахи только приветствуются. развеем  миф о холодных эскимоссих женщинах!Музыка –песенка эскимосов гр.Жуки

4 поцелуй – *пионерский скромный*. В пионерлагере.двое прячутся за разными колоннами, смотрят из-под ладони, нет ли вожатого.Затем (все это ведущий говорит-комментируя КАЖДЫЙ поцелуй, как его производить) по сигналу тамады, сбегаются, на пионерском расстоянии тормозят, отдают салют, с закрытыми глазами. вытянув губки трубочкой.чмокают друг друга в щечку, вновь отдают салют- и...разбегаются, озираясь по сторонам...Музычка- "Взвейтесь кострами..."

5 поцелуй – *французский нескромный*. С прелюдией.Без комментариев.По контрасту с предыдущим. Музыка -"История любви" или др. французская узнаваемая

6 поцелуй – поцелуй *цыганский страстный*. Нужен цыганский конь, это,  конечно же,как правило,  свидетель. Мужчина делает на коне почётный круг - и целует женщину,  не слезая с гарцующего коня.музыка - "Цыганочка"

Для молодых: *7 поцелуй* 
тут уж-ваша фантазия...скорее всего-космический...они же на 7 небе от любви.Это когда жениха, как на ракете, на руках, подносят к невесте, сияющей высоко на небосклоне (стоящей на стуле)...Музычка-"И снится нам не рокот космодрома"...

----------

наталья севрюкова (15.03.2018)

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

У меня немного другой вариант Поцелуйной академии. На свадьбе я из него не все поцелуи беру, по обстоятельствам. Бывает жених очень крупный, а парни наоборот, худенькие. Такого жениха им не удержать на себе. Да и невесты бывают в интересном положении, на стул опасно ставить.

Дорогие гости! Обратите внимание на наших очаровательных молодоженов! Как мы успели заметить, они умеют целоваться. Им это даже нравится. А сейчас попробуем узнать, на самом ли деле они так хорошо подготовлены к супружеской жизни. И проведем специальный экзамен – поцелуйную академию. 
Итак, я говорю, как надо целоваться, а вы это делаете…
Но для начала мы проведем репетицию.
Воздушный – каждому гостю.
Дружеский – в щечку друг друга.
Северный – кончиками носов.
1.	Классический. Под крики «Горько!» и красивую музыкальную композицию.
2.	Титанический. От кончиков пальцев правой руки к левой под музыку из к\ф «Титаник».
3.	Купеческий. Жених – купец, невеста – горожанка, покупает у него тесьму, на каждый аршин они целуются.
4.	Кавказский. Жених – джигит, стоя на горе (стуле), кричит: «Я люблю тебя (имя». Эхо (свидетель) вторит. Невеста, стоя на другой горе (стуле), кричит: «Я люблю тебя (имя)». Эхо (свидетельница) вторит (включаем ревер). Затем жених спускается и, танцуя лезгинку со свидетелем, идет к горе. Свидетель поднимает жениха на руки, чтобы молодые поцеловались.
5.	Казачий. Невеста – хуторянка, ждет жениха. Жених – казак, врывается на хутор, сидя верхом на коне (свидетель). Объезжает три раза невесту и, не слезая с коня, целует её. Или Гусарский. На коне (свидетеле) под песню Газманова «Эскадрон».
6.	Французский – воздушный поцелуй. Жених и невеста на стульях напротив друг друга. Гости поднимают стулья к потолку. Или Космический. В невесомости. 4 человека поднимают жениха, и он летает по залу. Звучит песня «Земля в иллюминаторе».
7.	Поцелуй на мосту любви и дружбы. Стулья стоят на расстоянии 3-х метров. На один стул садится гость жениха, на другой – гость невесты, лицом друг к другу. Затем на колени к первому садится второй, ко второму третий. Мостик вырастает с двух сторон одновременно. Последними садятся молодые, обнимаются и целуются.
8.	На двух ножках – жених держит невесту на руках и целует.
9.	На четырех ножках – жених и невеста встают на стул и целуются.
10.	Между ножек – жених поднимает стул над головами и целуются.
11.	 Экстремальный. Гусарский в космосе. На коня (свидетеля) и в невесомость. Трек «Блестящие» - «Летала».

----------

наталья севрюкова (15.03.2018)

----------


## Марина Дудник

Оксана Ожогина отдыхает!!!!! Столько вариантов не снилось даже автору! :Grin:  :Taunt:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## YLKE

> Оксана Ожогина отдыхает!!!!! Столько вариантов не снилось даже автору!


Ну вот теперь и автора знаю.

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Спасибо вам для начала, а теперь подскажите пожалуйста- вы эти поцелуи за первым или за вторым столом проводите?

----------


## Марина Дудник

А я их не за столом провожу, а во время примерно третьего -четвертого танц. перерыва, между танцами! За столом это сделать не реально!))))))))))))))) А в последнее время, проводила с молодыми только последний поцелуйный урок, а все начальные с родными или друзьями, счастливо женатыми парами! вызывала несколькот пар и просила их поделиться своими фирменными поцелуями! :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## Елена Огонёк

2 месяца сидела без нета, и рада тому что он у меня опять есть.Хочу сказать, что не вижу смысла перетаскивать всё с сайта на сайт, может лучше ссылочки кидать. А вообще у курицы мне кажется,что всё классно описанно.Просто надо проявлять фантазию и доробатывать под себя. И хочу поделиться одной развлекалочкой:
Как-то недавно на одной свадьбе жених отказался танцевать первый танец и надо было выкручиваться и вот застольная игрулька стала танцевальной, теперь использую когда люд со стола поднять надо.Ну вот собственно и она
 В зависимости от людей ,например по 2 с каждого стола затем по 3 ,по пять, ну разберётесь
1)выходят и в танце желают кавказского долголеттия
2) Денег
3) Здоровья
4) Воздушных Поцелуев
5) Любви и т.д.
Когда сидя за столом  могу сказать кто покажет в пожелании самую большую или высокую кучу денег дам приз.
Только нарезки должны соответствовать.

----------


## stella z

здравствуйте! предлагаю игру без реквизита, можно вставлять разные страны и говорить любой текст. моя именинница хотела побывать в Париже, поэтому я говорила приблизительно так:
ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ НА САМОЛЕТЕ
Каждой стране соответствуют определенные восклицания и движения:
Индия – «Джимми, Джимми, ача-ача!» (проговаривая эти слов, поднять кисти рук, имитируя движения индийского танца);
Россия – «У-ух, ты, елы-палы!» (почесать затылок);
Украина - "здоровеньки булы" (руки в сторону, ногу на пятку)
Казахстан – «Ой бай» (всплеснуть руками, хлопнуть по коленям»
Задача играющих заключается в том, чтобы хором выкрикнуть фразу, соответствующую названной стране. А на слово 
Юбилей  (юбилярша)– все кричим «Поздравляем»
Пример:
Мы живем в Казахстане («ой бай».) и наша юбилярша «Поздравляем» тоже живет в Казахстане. («ой бай».) И в такой замечательный юбилей (поздравляем) мы решили подарить ей  путешествие по земному шару. И вот уже мы летим на самолете над Россией («У-ух, ты, елы-палы!»). Россия («У-ух, ты, елы-палы!») – наша соседка и очень большая страна; у нас заключен таможенный союз с Россией («У-ух, ты, елы-палы!»). а дальше мы пролетаем над Украиной (здоровеньки булы). В отличие от Казахстана «ой, бай» в Украине «здоровеньки булы» очень уважают сало
А вот теперь на горизонте мы заметили Индию («Джимми, Джимми, ача-ача!»). В Индии («Джимми, Джимми, ача-ача!») много слонов и священных пагод.  А священным животным в Индии («Джимми, Джимми, ача-ача!») считают корову. У нас уже заканчивается топливо, и мы решаем приземлиться в город мечту нашей юбилярши (поздравляем). Это Париж (бонжур, мадам.)   В Париже  (бонжур, мадам.) самое известное сооружение - это Эйфелева башня. Париж (бонжур, мадам.)   - законодатель моды, и такую модную и красивую юбиляршу («поздравляем») рад видеть у себя в любое время года. Но нам пора возвращаться в родной Казахстан («ой бай».) потому что пришла пора поднять бокалы за юбилей «Поздравляем».

----------


## irena888

Добрый день,вот решила тоже по участвовать ))) не могу сказать что мега конкурс,но талантов много находиться ))) Конкурс «Споем?»

   Из гостей выбирают трех человек, которые хотят поздравить молодоже*нов. Им дают по листку бумаги, на котором написаны слова (желательно подобрать легко рифмующиеся и незамысловатые слова). В те*чение 5 минут участникам предлагается из этих слов написать песню с поздравлениями молодоженам. Самый интересный момент на*ступает тогда, когда уже достаточно подгуляв*шие участники начинают петь свои сочине*ния.

   Еще один конкурс можно провести, под*ключив к нему всех гостей. Ведущий предлага*ет всем присутствующим вспомнить песни, в которых упоминались бы слова, относящиеся к свадьбе: муж, жена, свадьба, церковь, коль*ца, фата, платье, теща, свекровь, венчание и т. д. Ведущий ходит по кругу до тех пор, пока кто-то из гостей не сможет назвать новую песню. Проигравший должен спеть или станцевать.

----------


## Ватрушка

> Добрый день,вот решила тоже по участвовать ))) не могу сказать что мега конкурс,но талантов много находиться ))) Конкурс «Споем?»
> 
>    Из гостей выбирают трех человек, которые хотят поздравить молодоже*нов. Им дают по листку бумаги, на котором написаны слова (желательно подобрать легко рифмующиеся и незамысловатые слова). В те*чение 5 минут участникам предлагается из этих слов написать песню с поздравлениями молодоженам. Самый интересный момент на*ступает тогда, когда уже достаточно подгуляв*шие участники начинают петь свои сочине*ния.
> 
>    Еще один конкурс можно провести, под*ключив к нему всех гостей. Ведущий предлага*ет всем присутствующим вспомнить песни, в которых упоминались бы слова, относящиеся к свадьбе: муж, жена, свадьба, церковь, коль*ца, фата, платье, теща, свекровь, венчание и т. д. Ведущий ходит по кругу до тех пор, пока кто-то из гостей не сможет назвать новую песню. Проигравший должен спеть или станцевать.


Провожу похожее:
1. Вызываю самого говорливого гостя. ему надо произнести тост в честь виновников торжества, вставляя слова, которые я показываю (напечатаны на листках, крупно). слова, совсем не соответствуют празднику, например - "Дорогой юбиляр; сковородка; тапки; перекосило; конь; выпить...)
2. Перепевки песен про свадьбу делаю так - делю зал на две половины - это две части стола (если буквой "П" столы - слева и справа от меня), по очереди они называют песни про любовь, обычно это длится очень долго, я объявляю дружбу и все вместе поем песню "Ах эта свадьба"

----------


## Ася Грин

Извините, а можно поподробнее, я не совсем поняла: как вы приглашаете гостей в танце пожелать кавказского долголетия? Или наоборот, сидя за столом и так по всем пунктам. Пытаюсь представить, а у меня не получается.

----------


## Ася Грин

> 2 месяца сидела без нета, и рада тому что он у меня опять есть.Хочу сказать, что не вижу смысла перетаскивать всё с сайта на сайт, может лучше ссылочки кидать. А вообще у курицы мне кажется,что всё классно описанно.Просто надо проявлять фантазию и доробатывать под себя. И хочу поделиться одной развлекалочкой:
> Как-то недавно на одной свадьбе жених отказался танцевать первый танец и надо было выкручиваться и вот застольная игрулька стала танцевальной, теперь использую когда люд со стола поднять надо.Ну вот собственно и она
>  В зависимости от людей ,например по 2 с каждого стола затем по 3 ,по пять, ну разберётесь
> 1)выходят и в танце желают кавказского долголеттия
> 2) Денег
> 3) Здоровья
> 4) Воздушных Поцелуев
> 5) Любви и т.д.
> Когда сидя за столом  могу сказать кто покажет в пожелании самую большую или высокую кучу денег дам приз.
> Только нарезки должны соответствовать.


Леночка! А можно поподробнее о "застольной игрульке". Я не совсем поняла, как можно сидя за столом, или наоборот, танцуя, пожелать кавказского долголетия и так по всем пяти пунктам. И что значит по двое с каждого стола, по трое, как Вы к ним обращаетесь?

----------


## Ася Грин

[/QUOTE]
Нет вообще без участия женщин, только мужчины. И все как на верхнем фото только команды параллельно располагаются и как видно на фото первый участник сидит на стуле. А я хочу чтобы они за талию друг друга держались и убрать стул, чтобы участник был на весу. А удержаться они должны за счет впереди сидящего.[/QUOTE]
Жесть! Я, кстати, не увидела на фото, что первый участник сидит на стуле. Мне вообще кажется, что сначала мужчины садятся на стулья, потом они ложатся на колени соседа, а затем уже ведущая аккуратно начинает убирать стулья из под них, получается целое шоу. Мне кажется, что эту идею с мостом из "живых" мужчин можно применить в качестве последнего холостяцкого путешествия невесты, а вот жениха можно пронести на руках хрупких девушек. Забавно смотрится, когда девчонки без особых усилий поднимают жениха и доносят на руках до своего места.

----------


## Ася Грин

Совсем потеряласЯ и совсем растеряласЯ Я, пыталась написать комментарий на "Мост любви", а в результате вижу три сообщения подряд и все мои, не умею общаться в форумах, это у меня первый, подскажите как правильно, как отвечать на сообщение, на которое тебе хочется ответить?

----------


## Ася Грин

> Нет вообще без участия женщин, только мужчины. И все как на верхнем фото только команды параллельно располагаются и как видно на фото первый участник сидит на стуле. А я хочу чтобы они за талию друг друга держались и убрать стул, чтобы участник был на весу. А удержаться они должны за счет впереди сидящего.


Жесть! Я, кстати, не увидела на фото, что первый участник сидит на стуле. Мне вообще кажется, что сначала мужчины садятся на стулья, потом они ложатся на колени соседа, а затем уже ведущая аккуратно начинает убирать стулья из под них, получается целое шоу. Мне кажется, что эту идею с мостом из "живых" мужчин можно применить в качестве последнего холостяцкого путешествия невесты, а вот жениха можно пронести на руках хрупких девушек. Забавно смотрится, когда девчонки без особых усилий поднимают жениха и доносят на руках до своего места.

----------


## maxilla2012

Записала на ноутбуке реплики для игры "Устами младенца". Качество, конечно, неважное, но может, кому пригодится. Как говорится,(извиняюсь за выражение), на безрыбье и рак - рыба, на безптичье  и ж*** - соловей.
http://files.mail.ru/EKQJPQ

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Карточки для мужчин и женщин:(женщины говорят о мужчинах и наоборот)


-Самые отвратительные женские привычки глазами мужчин

-Самые отвратительные мужские привычки глазами женщин
**
*Самые отвратительные мужские привычки глазами женщин*
Склонен к закапыванью заначек в укромных местах

Получив любую квитанцию, неважно за что, говорит: «Да они охренели!»

Включив утюг, ждёт, потом лижет палец, прикладывает его к утюгу, обжигается, бегает по комнате, машет обожжённой рукой, матерится, и выключив утюг говорит: «Дерьмо утюг. Погладь ты».

Прикапывает свои окурки в кошачий ящик с песком. 

Моет носки в посудомоечной машине. 

По ночам ест продукты, спрятанные под матрацем. 

Каждый раз 23 февраля пытается залезть в свой дембельский китель. 


Перед тем, как зайти утром в туалет, полчаса бродит в задумчивости перед книжными полками. 

Провожая жену на работу, несильно пинает коленкой под зад. Мол, иди, зарабатывай. 

Войдя в лифт, несколько раз подпрыгивает, чтобы, как он говорит, проверить трос. 

Перед входом в уборную тоже подпрыгивает пару раз, но с другой целью – чтобы, якобы, пища продвинулась к «выходу». 

На вопрос «Кто там?» всегда отвечает: «Сидоров Иван Фомич, 1963 года рождения, холост». 

После совместного просмотра мелодрамы, когда жена в слезах, весело запевает финальную мелодию из мультфильма «Ну, погоди!» 

Называет маму жены «Ваше змееродие». 

Когда уходит из квартиры мамы жены, всегда поджигает почтовый ящик. 

Постоянно приносит в дом, кормит и отогревает всяких брошенных и бездомных собутыльников. 

Иногда не выносит мусор по нескольку дней, а иногда – выносит мусор по нескольку дней. 

Поёт в туалете низким кряхтящим голосом. 

Играет в квартирный баскетбол снятыми скомканными носками. 

Сморкается в раковину, не заходя в ванную, а лишь приоткрыв дверь. 

Во время романтического ужина жарит на свечке хлебушек. Или сосиску.

Только МУЖЧИНЫ и КОТЫ, с рождения на генетическом уровне воспитывают в себе умение с жутко деловым видом… лежать на диване!

Сто метров за хлебом- далеко,а километр за пивом-рукой подать!

Идеальный мужчина — это тот, который выходит из машины и говорит: «Дорогая ты идеально припарковалась, а этот Лексус уже был помятый, и кот уже был дохлый, да и ёлка тут нахрен не нужна… была…»

МУЖИКИ ГОВОРЯТ ЧТО ВСЕ БАБЫ ДУРЫ, А ЧУТЬ ЧТО, Я СЕЙЧАС С ЖЕНОЙ ПОСОВЕТУЮСЬ!!!

Мужчины как… Качели… Иногда от них кружится голова… А иногда тошнит

Если мужчина перестает бриться каждый день, менять носки, извиняться, говорить комплименты, дарить цветы… все…успокойся…он твой

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Самые отвратительные женские привычки глазами мужчин*
Женщина чувствует себя счастливой при условии, что у нее есть две вещи: дом, наполненный мебелью и муж, который ее переставляет.

Не пытайтесь понять женщину - не приведи господь, еще поймете...

Девушка – это пуля со смещенным центром тяжести: попадает в глаз, проходит через сердце, бьет по карману и выходит боком.

Извечный вопрос женщин: что бы такое съесть, чтобы похудеть?

Торопить женщину – то же самое, что пытаться ускорить загрузку компьютера. 
Программа все равно должна выполнить все очевидно необходимые вещи и еще многое такое, что всегда остается скрытым от нашего понимания.

Хотите полюбоваться загадочной улыбкой Моны Лизы, не посещая Лувр? Спросите у жены, куда она дела вашу зарплату…

Смотрит сериал и засыпает, а стоит переключить на футбол, сразу просыпается и кричит: «Я же смотрю!»

Надев колготки, подпрыгивает и пытается себя в них приподнять, как барон Мюнхгаузен.

Может убить кучу времени и денег на наращивание ногтей, чтобы потом один сломать и прореветь весь вечер.

Часами болтает по телефону - даже когда уже его из розетки выдернешь, она всё равно ещё минут сорок потрещит.

Во сколько надо выйти из дома, чтобы в 18-30 быть, к примеру, в гостях, если известно, что путь из дома до гостей занимает 45 минут!? Её ответ - в 18-30!

Переодевается ещё минимум пару раз после того, как говорит: «Ну, всё, я готова!»

Очень быстро тупит ножи.

Постоянно отстаёт, когда вы бежите на трамвай.

Планы на выходные у неё всегда появляются за пятнадцать минут до вашего выхода на рыбалку.

Когда ты уже убегаешь, потому что опаздываешь, просит быстренько почистить ей сапоги.

Как можно зайти в магазин за хлебом и истратить семьсот рублей?! И при этом забыть купить хлеба.

Ты только купил «Спорт-экспресс», только собрался с ним в туалет, а на нём уже почистили рыбу или свеклу!

Постоянно прячет мужские носки в стиральную машину.

Начинает смеяться, хотя ты ещё не закончил рассказывать анекдот. А когда ты закончил рассказывать, спрашивает: «И что?» или: «А он что?»

Жужжит феном во время футбола.Или во время матча подсаживается с фразой: «Ну поговори со мной, а?» А во время «Дома-2» - никогда.

Вообще, когда показывают футбол, у нее два дела: одно справа от телевизора, другое слева.А когда наши проиграли, обязательно поинтересуется утром, как они сыграли.Да ещё добавит: «А, я ведь говорила, что проиграют».

Практически всегда просит футбол или новости сделать потише. Видимо, ей плохо слышно, как гремят кастрюли или шумит вода в раковине.

Не поднимает за собой стульчак.

Дурацкая привычка помнить все дни рождения! И ещё - когда и что у неё из одежды куплено. Нормальные же ещё сапоги!

Да, сапоги. И сапоги, и сапоги, и сапоги. Вот свет клином сошёлся на этих осенних сапогах, которых у неё нет или которые уже совсем износились или в которых уже стыдно на улицу выходить или которые уже не носят. То же самое относится к шапкам, шубам и прочей ерунде.

Когда ты уже вышел из магазина и завёл машину, она звонит по-сотовому и говорит: «Заодно ещё возьми чего-нибудь к чаю!»

Спрашивает: «А ты помнишь, какой сегодня день?» Вместо того, чтобы просто сказать.

Обижается, если на 8-е Марта ей тоже подарить галстук или носки.

При стирке карманы никогда не проверяет, зато если одежда висит на вешалке, то обязательно проверит все карманы и не раз.

Регулярно забывает, любит ли её муж, поэтому постоянно переспрашивает его об этом

Многие девушки стесняются выходить на улицу ненакрашеными. Зато, блин, в короткой юбке и с кривыми ногами — это легкооооо.

Три стадии опьянения женщины: 1. Ой, какая я пьяная… 2. Кто пьяная? Я пьяная? 3. На вопрос таксиста «Куда едем?» треснуть его по голове сумочкой и сказать: «Не твоё дело, скотина!»

Они нам вдребезги сердца, а мы им вдребезги мозги

ЧТО У ПЬЯНОЙ БАБЫ НА УМЕ,
НА ТО, НЕ У КАЖДОГО МУЖИКА СИЛ ХВАТИТ

----------


## maxilla2012

Когда-то  в  этой  теме  выкладывала  танцевальное  развлечение  "Кто  в  какой  родился  год". Тогда  нарезки  выкладывать  не  умела. Может  ещё  не  поздно? Хотя, если  переделывать  каждый  год  первое  четверостишие, то  это  развлечение  пригодится  ещё  не  раз. Например, на  следующий  Новый  год:
Змейку  проводить  нам  нужно, Лошадка  ждёт  нас  у  ворот...
Здесь  текст  и  нарезки.
http://files.mail.ru/9V69LC

----------


## кап

Дорогие коллеги! Спасибо огромное за ваш труд, за вашу помощь! С Новым годом!

----------


## КАТЯМОРОШЕНКО

Спасибо вам огромное за ваш труд,за ваши прекрасные идеи.С наступившим вас всех новым годом.

----------


## bpgf

Добрый  день! Прочитала всю тему. Очень много интересного. Попробую поделиться конкурсом, который частенько проводим. Он не требует реквизита и лучше всего проходит в молодежных компаниях, особенно на выпускных. Но и на свадьбах и юбилеях тоже может пригодиться. Нашла я его давным давно, где-то на просторах Интернета. Немного адаптировали и не плохо получилось.
Мы называем его "Транспорт"
Вызываются команды по три человека (можно и больше, но когда три - получается интереснее). Количество команд - от 2 и более (в зависимости от размера помещения).
И предлагаем командам в танце изобразить то транспортное средство, о котором поется в песне. Показывают все одновременно. Лучших выбираем аплодисментами.
Песни:
Мы на лодочке катались (В. Гуряшина)
Лесной олень (А. Ведищева)
Постой, паровоз
Бомбардировщики (Чиж и со)
Белые кораблики
Зеленоглазое такси
Землю обойду (А. Панайотов)
Трава у дома
Количество песен - в зависимости от темперамента играющих - иногда выкладываются так, что уже на четвертой падают.
Надеюсь кому-то вышеизложенное пригодиться.
*Всех с прошедшими праздниками!*

----------

boba (10.10.2017)

----------


## MarinaPotkina

bpgf  спасибо за хороший конкурс!!!!

----------


## maxilla2012

Обновила ссылку на танцевальное развлечение "Кто в какой родился год". Для года Лошади, можно использовать на юбилеях, заменив первое и последнее четверостишие и последнюю нарезку.
Для родившихся в год Петуха заменила танец на "танец маленьких утят". 
http://files.mail.ru/2416F7B5CD5F4B0F8ABAFA83C1A0A5DA

----------


## Natasha21

Давным давно к году Тигра кто-то ...уж простите уже и не помню, выкладывал конкурсную программу "РЫК". Заключалась она втом, что 2 участника-ЛЕВ И ТИГР должны были сначала каждый свою территорию обойти, затем прорычать соблазняя своих жён. Проходил конкурс вообще неплохо. Вторая часть мне всегда нравилась больше...там где мужчины рычали мурлыкали и мяукали ....в общем я оставила эту вторую часть увеличила количество участников до 8 чел и все они рычат разными интонациями.
А подводку сделала такую: притча о волшебнике, сотворившем идеальных мужчин. Там в конце вопрос: 

-И что, есть в зале хотябы одна женщина довольная своим выбором? Если есть-поднимитесь.

Женщины встают, я их поздравляю, а мужей приглашаю на импровизированную сцену.

Дальше так: Ну, раз вы у нас идеальные мужья, значит и добытчики, и защитники, и хозяева в доме... Когда все эти фразы произносим ассоциация возникает с каким зверем?
-Со львом!
_Правильно! Вот и будете сейчас рычать как львы и тигры, но все по-разному   п.ч каким бы идеальным ни был мужчина - настроение за день меняется и чтобы наша невеста сразу поняла,что и..(жених)...может быть разным, ..и т.д. ....проведём небольшой мастер-класс.

А дальше предлагаются ситуации:
1. Пришёл ты с работы.Какой? Голодный. Самый голодный рык.
2. А тебе повезло. Жена хорошо готовит? ..... Самый довольный рык.
....

Потом невеста выбирает кто ей больше понравился. А я жениха прошу Ну-ка, повтори. И  вот так почаще... 

И приз победителю-банку тушёнки.

----------


## bpgf

> bpgf спасибо за хороший конкурс!!!!


Будем стараться! Если честно, то как новичек пока растерялась. Чтобы что-то выложить стараюсь сначала изучить тему (чтобы не повторяться) и в итоге в голове такая каша, что ой-ой!

----------


## Карамель

> А на этот конкурс реквизита не нужно совсем. Участники мужчины, молодые люди, человек пять. Для начала спрашиваю,как им нравится невеста, правда она очень хороша,как они думают легко ли нашей невесте сегодня быть такой красивой. А потом говорю, вот представьте себя на месте невесты. Даю им имена, поприкольней, можно из сериала, который сейчас идёт по телику. А потом они должны пантомимой изображать всё что я говорю:
> Раннее утро. Вы спите, шепчете во сне имя любимого. Вдруг звонок будильника. Просыпаетесь, снимаете ночную сорочку и под душ. 
> Растираете себя махровым полотенцем.Напеваете любимую песенку и начинаете одеваться. Сначало трусики (они не семейные, а стринги), затем бюсгалтер.Чулочки на правую ножку, на левую ножку. Покрутились перед зеркалом, какая у меня красивая попа, пышная грудь, длинные ножки. Теперь свадебное платье, помогите друг другу застегнуть. Займёмся прической, закрепляем фату.
> Теперь макияж. Подкрасим ресницы, нанесём румяна, губки бантиком и помаду. Хороша. Ещё небольшой штрих - духи , побрызгаемся для себя, для него (брызгают в самых разных местах). Ещё раз оценили себя в зеркале. А теперь одеваем каблуки, шпилька 10см., подравнялись и красивой походкой от бедра пошли навстречу своему счастью! (включаю здесь песню я буду вместо него, твоя невеста).
> Но проводить нужно, если есть мужчины артистичные в зале, а такие чаще всего есть. И такое вытворяют.А конкурс называется "Утро невесты"


а если это Утро Юбиляршы, то  выходят навстречу счастью под песню Сердючки " а я иду такая вся, в Дольче Габана")))

----------


## светик семицветик

Добрый день, а вот мне как раз бы и пригодились ... но ссылка не работает , обновите пожалуйста . Заранее спасибо

----------


## maxilla2012

> Добрый день, а вот мне как раз бы и пригодились ... но ссылка не работает , обновите пожалуйста . Заранее спасибо


Света, вы имели в виду игру "Устами младенца" или что-то другое?

----------


## maxilla2012

Света, вот обновлённая ссылка - http://files.mail.ru/8EE025A5C5E24DC197615970AD593C14

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

> Света, вот обновлённая ссылка - http://files.mail.ru/8EE025A5C5E24DC197615970AD593C14


Спасибо за игру "Устами младенца", не могла вам поставить плюсик, поэтому пишу здесь. Проведу на ближайшем празднике.

----------


## vejila

> и "Синхронное плавание" на Олимпиаде


Ух ты, забавно. Я тоже в программе "Олимпиада" называю это синхронным плаваньем. Раньше проводила  конкурс со шляпами для мужчин, сейчас хочу и для женщин придумать движения. Включу в него реверанс, восьмёрку попой и помахивание шляпкой или просто ладошкой-как веером перед лицом.

----------


## ТашаНА

Здравствуйте всем,пишу сценарий для юбилея женщине 60, тема телеканел в ёё честь, всякие передачи, что можете посоветовать)))интересного, думаю о застольных темах

----------


## olgaring

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136895&page=68   здесь есть небольшой отчёт -может он тебе чем-то поможет :Smile3:

----------


## кисунька

[QUOTE=Курица;4361618]У нас на форуме это называется "ПОцелуй на мосту любви" и выглядит примерно так:
[IMG]http://*********su/1765642m.jpg[/IMG] 

вот так усложнить? Чтоб невеста прошла по этому мосту к своему Ж., стоящему по ту сторону "живого моста"?(на фото мало мужчин видно-первый и ноги 2-го, а вообще их было больше десятка)))
[IMG]http://*********su/1745162m.jpg[/IMG][/QUOTE                                                                                            И у Вас, такое проходит? В нашем бы городе меня после такого и на свадьбу то не пригласили. Я имею ввиду хождение невесты по "мосту"

----------


## Курица

> И у Вас, такое проходит?  Я имею ввиду хождение невесты по "мосту"





> В нашем бы городе меня после _такого_ и на свадьбу то не пригласили.


ручаетесь ЗА ВЕСЬ ВАШ ГОРОД? :Blush2: 

Это я в смысле -песня вспомнилась :Grin: : 
"Я вам не скажу за всю Одессу,
Вся Одесса очень велика..."

А ТО, ЧТО НА ФОТО (мост живой) - происходило *3 с половиной года назад*. Проводила единожды...на свадьбе моей молодой коллеги...по её просьбе - там  гуляла вся студенческая группа :br:

----------


## Galkavk

а можно обновить еще раз ссылку на игру Устами младенца... давно хотела что-то подобное провести...

----------


## Олюня73

Да, если возможно, обновите пожалуйста ссылочку на Устами младенца

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> "ПОцелуй на мосту любви"


Я то же провожу этот конкурс,только на выкуп мест для Ж и Н. Спрашиваю,согласны ли все гости с тем,что наши любимые молодожёны остались без своих шикарных мест? конечно начинают кричать,что надо выкупать,вот тогда я предлагаю дорогим родственникам и гостям,помочь св-м выкупить места новобрачных.Усаживаю первых 2-х гостей на стулья(обычно это отцы) а дальше св-ли  быстро быстро помогают организовать гостей на эти стульчики..Ах,да самое то главное,забыла сказать у меня это не мост,а *"живой трон для Молодожёнов"*.т.е они усаживаются на колени крайних гостей,мы все поднимаем руки,хлопаем в ладоши и кричим "горько".Ну и естественно стулья стоят не далеко др.от друга,а рядом на расстоянии 60 см,и  что бы совсем было понятно,стулья стоят не навстречу др др,а так как стоят стулья у молодых,т.е. рядом. :Blush2: у нас же это ТРОН!!!
А *мост для поцелуев* уже больше 15 лет,делаем из денюжег ,молодожёны разводятся на некоторое расстояние др от друга.Я говорю,что соединиться нашим счастливым молдожёнам помогут  наши щедрые гости. На протяжении 40 лет у нас в городе строятся какие то мосты(сейчас это мост в Красногорке).А так как бюджет растаскивается по карманам наших предприимчивых чиновников,помогите,кто чем может,хоть на кирпичик,хоть на балку,можно на асфальт...давайте выложим мост из денежных купюр между молодожёнами,что бы они могли пройти  и поцеловаться на самом счастливом мосту,в мире....который специально для них построили любящие гости.

----------

Нажия (19.12.2015)

----------


## Vestochka

На курсах у Владислава Панфилова видела танцевальную игру "Тигры"  (под музыку "У леса на опушке") Образуем 2 круга - во внутреннем - мужчины - ТИГРЫ - они ходят по музыку налево, во внешнем кругу - девушки - они ходят по кругу направо. Когда музыка останавливается - тигры  рычат, показывают когти и стараются коснуться девушек, которые в это время громко визжат и приседают. Если успели присесть - то в домике, если не успели - тигры забирают в свой круг.  Если тигры не могут никого поймать, то берутся за руки, образуя клетку, подняв сцепленные руки. Девушки превращаются в птичек и пролетают (обращаем внимание, что именно пролетают, а не залетают) через клетку. Когда музыка останавливается, тигры рычат и закрывают клетку. Клетка увеличивается.

----------


## нутя

Дорогие "ВОЛШЕБНИКИ" праздников-это ВЫ, Ведущие! СПАСИБО вам за ваши идеи, за вашу щедрость, с которой вы делитесь!!! я с таким удовольствием побывала у вас в гостях, узнала много нового, интересного! научилась КУЛЬТУРЕ общения! СПАСИБО, ВАМ за ВСЁ!!!!

----------


## maruxaya

Тоже с просьбой ! Обновите ссылку на "Устами младенца"! Плиз!

----------


## Ruchkina

Прошу строго не судить, я только начинаю:) и опыта у меня совсем мало! Но т.к девиз сайта не только брать, но и делиться, поэтому делюсь чем могу:)
Эту игру можно переделать или под именинника или под жениха и невесту или просто когда нужно время выиграть! Я ее использовала в таком виде:
Манком приглашаю из зала зрителей, узнаю кто в какой стране отдыхал этим летом, приглашаю 4-5 людей. Далее ставлю их в колонку и впереди каждого креплю чистый листок и раздаю по маркеру. Задание следующие: Им нужно изобразить жителя той страны, которой они только что назвали ( тут можно сказать портрет именинника, невесты, жениха итд), но не всё так просто! Сложность состоит в том что задача художников делать это всё под музыку и повторять движения за 1 человеком колоны! Получается очень зажигательно) и затем рассматриваем смешные портреты и дарим виновникам торжества)

----------


## Линдстедт

Пожалуйста,   подкорректируйте  конкурс. Юбилей   в  стиле:  олимпиада,  спорт. Идея  с   форума,  название "Синхронное  плавание". Вызываю   5  дам,  ставлю   в  линию.  Прошу  запомнить  команды: на 1-  машем  правой  рукой (типа, представление  перед  стартом), на 2-полуприсев, отводим  руки  назад (как  перед  прыжком  в  воду), на 3- вращение  прямыми  руками  назад (плывем  на  спине), на 4-  лев.рукой  зажали  нос,  правой  "волна" сверху вниз ( погружение  на  глубину),  5.-руки,  ноги  в  стороны( "морская   звезда").  ну и  как  в  известном  конкурсе  со  шляпами.  Может,  кто  поинтереснее  подскажет  команды.

----------

наталья севрюкова (18.02.2016)

----------


## Линдстедт

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBAXLedIofs#t=46
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ROmiD0C7E
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMx7MHYsCMY

----------


## катерина333

Дорогие Форумчане! Подскажите,у кого есть музыкальное оформление с конкурсу с шариком под песню из кино Телохраниетль? Суть в том, что необходимо ударить шаркиом перед тем, как начнется припев. На самом деле, музыкант сам включает звук удара, и никто не попадает.. Сумбурно объяснила, ном ожет кто-нибудь поймет..

----------


## zika84

> Я пробовала несколько раз  делать такой "Салют". Хорошо проходит под веселую и подогретую компанию (в иной -  вяленько, неэффектно, даже не спасает хорошая озвучка). Но не хватает чего-то в финале. Нужно какое-то продолжение, все это должно как-то фейерично закончиться, так как это действо проходит молниесносно, а народу занято много. Вот нужно как-то их занять в общее действо.  Я пока не придумала какое, потому отказалась от этого номера. Может, кого-нибудь озарит? Найдет эту самую изюминку? Вообще не плохая ведь штучка! 
> А "Титаник" можно использовать как выкуп туфельки ими мест молодоженов.


У меня например после такого салюта всегда звучит песня в тему (напр.: Аллегрова С днем рождения на юбилей или Ах, эта свадьба - на свадьбу) И все танцуют - всем весело!

----------


## oxanaageeva

Спасибо за конкурсы.

----------


## Fagolia

> Идея изначально не моя, а из конкурса поцелуйная академия. Последний поцелуй когда на стулья стоящие напротив на большом расстоянии садится гость, ему на колени еще один, второму еще  и т.д. До тех пор пока между ними не остается маленькое расстояние. Последние жених и невеста (напротив друг друга) и целуются. Мне этот вариант не очень, хотела сделать также только 2 команды из мужчин, и когда они все сидят стул убираем. Гости должны удержаться. Испытано на своих домашних и их друзьях. Муж сказал сложно но можно. Назвать Один за всех и все за одного. А потом усложнить. Последний тот что на весу отцепляется и садится на колени впереди сидящему и так все. Ну вот не дает мне эта мысль покоя, а рискнуть не готова.


Может, я со своим ответом не своевременно, но может кому-то пригодиться. На одном из психологических тренингов делали такую штуку. Становились в круг, руки на талию соседа, который впереди, затем команда встать как можно ближе к друг другу и сесть как на стульчик на коленки соседу сзади. получается, что весь круг сидит. Я была на шпильках, но за счет того, что у всех есть "стульчик" это было не "напряжно". Так что вот такой технический момент, ну а как его применить, решать вам.  :Blush2:

----------


## Анна валдай

добрый вечерок всем! Помогите пожалуйста! Впервые буду работать в клубе в субботу. Там будет стриптиз! 6 номеров! Конкурсы с перчинкой я уже посмотрела и очень мне понравились! Вопрос в разговорном жанре. Как начать вечер??? Как вообще вести себя там. Хочу стоять рядом с диджеем и от туда общаться с залом, Естественно не во время конкурсов))) Это мой первый опыт!!! Помогите плиз!!!

----------


## мария музыкантша

> Поцелуйная Академия( тут есть где развернуться)


здравствуйте!!очень много у Вас замечательных идей! я хочу на свадьбе провести инсценировку свадебного путешествия, ну и чтоб модлдожены целовались, а гости изображают то шум моря и крики чаек (поцелуй на корабле) то морозный звон или шум сказочного леса .

----------


## Семибратовец

Вот что я нашел на просторах нета

55 причин "Почему я люблю тебя"



1. Потому что перед Твоим очарованием просто невозможно устоять.
2. Потому что Ты звонишь, чтобы только услышать мой голос.
3. Потому что с Тобой можно говорить обо всём на свете.
4. Потому что Ты – интересная и многосторонняя личность.
5. Потому что у Тебя есть свой взгляд на вещи.
6. Потому что Тебе нравится со мной гулять.
7. Потому что Тебе нравится просто быть со мной.
8. Потому что Ты очень красиво улыбаешься.
9. Потому что Ты хочешь нравиться мне.
10. Потому что Ты как-то по-особенному можешь заглянуть в глаза.
11. Потому что Ты умеешь интриговать, и дразнишь моё любопытство.
12. Потому, что ты имеешь снисхождение к моим недостаткам.
13. Потому что я не умею долго на Тебя обижаться.
14. Потому что мне нравится спорить с Тобой на поцелуй.
15. Потому что меня сводят с ума Твои поцелуи.
16. Потому что после поцелуев остается вкус Твоих губ на моих.
17. Потому что Ты снишься мне.
18. Потому что Ты очень искренний человек и никогда не лжёшь мне.
19. Потому что Ты не пытаешься изменить меня и с Тобой не надо притворяться, а можно быть просто собой.
20. Потому что мне нравится Твой характер.
21. Потому что Ты ценишь меня.
22. Потому что рядом с Тобой я чувствую, что всё возможно.
23. Потому что у Тебя неповторимо-озорно-глубоко-загадочно-играюще-интригующе-маняще-ласкающе-таинственно-хитрюще-очаровательно-нежно-искрящиеся глаза.
24. Потому что у меня начинает быстрее биться сердце, когда я слышу Твой голос.
25. Потому что мы наконец то нашли друг друга.
26. Потому что когда мы вместе – мне уже ничего не нужно.
27. Потому что у Тебя безумно красивое тело.
28. Потому что Твои ласки сводят меня с ума, заставляя забыть обо всём.
29. Потому что Мы – великолепные любовники.
30. Потому что Тебе нравится смотреть на меня, когда я сплю.
31. Потому что мне очень нравится просыпаться с Тобой.
32. Потому что каждое утро начинается для меня с мысли: "Какое же это счастье, что у меня есть Ты!"
33. Потому, что только Ты говоришь мне столько нежных и ласковых слов.
34. Потому что Тебе нравится приятно удивлять меня.
35. Потому что мне нравится преподносить Тебе сюрпризы.
36. Потому что каждый день я благодарю Бога за то, что мы встретились.
37. Потому что я могу просто смотреть на Тебя – и от любого движения или жеста всё больше влюбляться в Тебя.
38. Потому что Ты меня греешь, когда мне холодно.
40. Потому что мне нравится дарить тебе любовь.
41. Потому, что на свете нет никого лучше Тебя.
42. Потому что Ты – моя жизнь.
43. Потому что Мы любим есть одинаковое.
44. Потому что у Тебя замечательные родственники.
45. Потому что Мы счастливы вместе.
46. Потому что Ты – моя половинка.
47. Потому что дороже Тебя у меня никого нет.
48. Потому что я хочу, чтобы наши дети были похожи на Тебя.
49. Потому что Ты мое прошлое, настоящее и будущее.
50. Потому, что это счастье – Жить рядом с Тобой
51. Потому что ты одеваешь на меня капюшон,и ругаешься,когда я не одеваю шапку. 
52. Потому что твои руки самые нежные.
53. Потому что я тону в твоих глазах.
54. Потому что ты не боишься показаться смешным. 
55. Я люблю тебя и не надо никаких причин!

----------

goga13 (06.12.2020), наталья севрюкова (16.03.2018), ТамараКоряковцева (07.12.2015)

----------

